# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  موسوعة البحوث والتقارير

## بيسان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بين أوراق الخريف وشذى زهور الربيع وثلج الشتاء وعرق الصيف أطل عليكم لأتحفكم بجديدي لهذا اليوم

التقدم بهذه الموسوعة لافادة جميع الطلبة في الحصول على البحوث والتقارير 


تحياتي على أمل افادة الجميع
بيسااااااااااااان

----------


## بيسان

في البداية يسرني التقدم بهذا الموقع لافادة طلاب الثانوية العامة لجميع المواد

http://www.easyphysics.host.sk/index.php

تحياتي

----------


## بيسان

الخلايا الجذعية Stem cells

تلعب عوامل مؤشرات الخلية دورا مهما في تنمية الجسد من بيضة واحدة وفي توجيه تكون أنواع خلايا الجسم العديدة بما فيها الخلايا الجذعية التي تصلح الأنسجة البالغة، وهي طينة الجسد الحية التي ينحت منها الجسم ويرمم. 



والخلايا الجذعية خلايا غير متخصصة وغير مكتملة الانقسام لا تشابه اي خلية متخصصة . ولكنها قادرة على تكوين خلية بالغة بعد ان تنقسم عدة انقسامات في ظروف مناسبة ، واهمية هذه الخلايا تأتي من كونها تستطيع تكوين اي نوع من الخلايا المتخصصة بعد ان تنمو وتتطور الى الخلايا المطلوبة . 

وهكذا فأن الخلايا الجذعية تعتمد بدورها على ما يسمى بـ«العمر الجنيني» للجسم. فهناك الخلايا الجذعية التي تولد بقدرة لصنع اي شيء. ثم هناك الخلايا الجذعية «الكلية القدرة» التي تستطيع صنع اكثر انواع الانسجة ، ثم هناك الخلايا الجذعية البالغة التي تتكاثر لتصنع نسيجا خاصا للجسم، مثل الكبد او نخاع العظم او الجلد.. الخ. وهكذا، ومع كل خطوة نحو البلوغ، فان النجاحات التي تحققها الخلايا الجذعية تكون اضيق، اي انها تقود الى التخصص. وفي مرحلة البلوغ ، لا تولد خلايا الكبد الا خلايا كبد اخرى، وخلايا الجلد تولد خلايا جلد اخرى. ومع ذلك فان دلائل الابحاث الحديثة تشير الى انه يمكن التلاعب بالخلايا البالغة لارجاعها الى الوراء وتمكينها من انتاج مختلف الانسجة، مثل تحويل خلايا عظمية لانتاج انسجة العضلات. وتوجد الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية على شكلين هما : 

اولا : الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية : يتم الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية embryonic stem cells)) pluripotent stem cells من الجزء الداخلي للبلاستوسايت ( blastocyte ) ( والتي هي احدى مراحل انقسامات البويضة المخصبة بالحيوان المنوي ، حيث تكون البويضة عندما تلقح بالحيوان المنوي خلية واحدة قادرة على تكوين انسان كامل بمختلف اعضائه ، توصف بأنها خلية كاملة الفعالية ( totipotent ) تنقسم فيما بعد هذه الخلية عدة انقسامات لتعطي مرحلة تعرف بالبلاستوسايت ( blastocyte ) وتتكون البلاستولة من طبقة خارجية من الخلايا المسؤولة عن تكوين المشيمة والانسجة الداعمة الاخرى التي يحتاج اليها الجنين اثناء عملية التكوين في الرحم ، بينما الخلايا الداخلية يخلق الله منها انسجة جسم الكائن الحي المختلفة ) . ولهذا لا تستطيع تكوين جنين كامل لأنها غير قادرة على تكوين المشيمة والانسجة الداعمة الاخرى التي يحتاج اليها الجنين خلال عملية التكوين ، على الرغم من قدرة هذه الخلايا على تكوين اي نوع اخر من الخلايا الموجودة داخل الجسم . تخضع بعد ذلك الخلايا الجذعية للمزيد من التخصص لتكوين خلايا جذعية مسؤولة عن تكوين خلايا ذات وظائف محددة .

ثانيا : الخلايا الجذعية البالغة : Multipotent stem cells ( Adult stem cells ) 

هي خلايا جذعية توجد في الانسجة التي سبق وان أختصت كالعظام والدم الخ ...

وتوجد في الاطفال والبالغيين على حد سواء . وهذه الخلايا مهمة لأمداد الانسجة بالخلايا التي تموت كنتيجة طبيعية لانتهاء عمرها المحدد في النسيج . لم يتم لحد الان اكتشاف جميع الخلايا الجذعية البالغة في جميع انواع الانسجة . ولكن هناك بعض المشاكل التي تواجه العلماء في الاستفادة من الخلايا الجذعية البالغة ، ومن هذه المشاكل وجودها بكميات قليلة مما يجعل من الصعب عزلها وتقنيتها ، كما ان عددها قد يقل مع تقدم العمر بالانسان . كما ان هذه الخلايا ليس لها نفس القدرة على التكاثر الموجودة في الخلايا الجنينية ، كما قد تحتوي على بعض العيوب نتيجة تعرضها لبعض المؤثرات كالسموم . 
هناك بعض الفروق المهمة بين الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية والبالغة وهو ان الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية تنتج انزيم telomerase والذي يساعدها على الانقسام بأستمرار وبشكل نهائي ، بينما الخلايا الجذعية البالغة لاتنتج هذا الانزيم الابكميات قليلة او على فترات متباعدة مما يجعلها محدودة العمر . كما ان الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية قادرة على التحول الى جميع انواع الانسجة الموجودة في جسم الانسان ، بينما الخلايا الجذعية البالغة لا تتمتع بهذا القدرة الكبيرة على التحول . وهذا يجعل الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية افضل من الخلايا الجذعية البالغة . 



صورة توضح مجموعة من الانسجة التي نتجت عن تمايز بعض الخلايا الجنينية ؛ وتوضح الصورة التي هي مجموعة من الخلايا الجنينية التي حصل عليها بطريقة الدكتور ثومسون التمايز بين الخلايا لأنواع مختلفة من الانسجة : 

A – أمعاء 

B – خلايا عصبية 

C– خلايا نقي عظمي 

D – غضاريف 

E – عضلات

F – خلايا كلوية 

طرق الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية : يتم تكوين الخطوط الخلوية لهذه الخلايا البشرية بأحدى الطرق الاتية : 

طريقة الدكتور جيمس طومسون : حيث عزل الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية ( pluripotent ) مباشرة من كتلة الخلايا الداخلية للاجنة البشرية في مرحلة البلاستوسايت ( blastocyte ) . وبعد ذلك تم عزل هذه الخلايا ، ثم القيام بتنميتها في مزارع خلوية منتجا خطوطا خلوية من الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية ، وفعلا تحول بعض هذه الخلايا الى انواع من الانسجة المختلفة .

طريقة الدكتور جيرهارت : حيث عزل هذه الخلايا من الانسجة الجنينية التي حصل عليها من الاجنة المجهضة (قام العالم بأخذ الخلايا من المنطقة التي تكون الخصي والمبايض في الجنين لاحقا " الخلايا الجرثومية الجنينية embryonic germ cells " ) . 



طريقة الاستنساخ العلاجي : طريقة تعتمد على نقل نوى الخلايا الجسدية somatic cell nuclear transfer ، حيث قام العلماء بأخذ بويضة حيوان طبيعية وأزالوا النواة منها ، وبعد ذلك وعن طريق ظروف معملية خاصة اخذت نواة من خلية جسدية ( غير البويضة والحيوان المنوي ) ، ودمجت مع البويضة ( منزوعة النواة ) فكونت خلية جديدة تتميز بأنها ذات قدرة كاملة على تكوين كائن حي كامل ، وعليه فهي خلايا كاملة الفعالية ( totipotent ) . ان هذه الخلايا سوف تنمو الى طور البلاستوسايت ( blastocyte ) وخلايا الكتلة الداخلية يمكن ان تكون مصدرا للخطوط الخلوية . وهذه الطريقة تتبع تقنية الاستنساخ المعروفة نفسها ، الا ان الهدف من هذه الطريقة ليس انتاج كائن حي كامل ، وانما الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية لأستخدامها في العلاج . وتمتاز هذه الطريقة بأن الخلايا الجذعية الناتجة متطابقة جنينيا مع الفرد الذي أخذت منه النواة وزرعت في البويضة مما يحل مشكلة رفض الانسجة من قبل الجهاز المناعي . كما تعتبر البويضة المخصبة من الخلايا الجذعية الاكثر بدائية والاكثر قدرة، اذ ان لديها القدرة على تكوين اي نوع من الانسجة داخل الجسم.



واستخدامات الخلايا الجذعية : 

استخدام الخلايا الجذعية فيما يعرف بالعلاج الخلوي ( cell therapy ) ، حيث ان هناك العديد من الامراض والاعتلالات التي يكون سببها الرئيسي هو تعطل الوظائف الخلوية وتحطم أنسجة الجسم . مما يوفر علاجا لعدد كبير من الامراض المستعصية ، مثل الزهايمر ومرض باركسون واصابات الحبل الشوكي وامراض القلب والسكري والتهاب المفاصل والحروق . 

المساعدة في معرفة وتحديد الاسباب الاساسية ومواقع الخطأ التي تتسبب عادة في امراض مميتة مثل السرطان والعيوب الخلقية التي تحدث نتيجة لأنقسام الخلايا وتخصصها غير الطبيعيين . 

في المجال الصيدلاني : سوف تساعد ابحاث الخلايا الجذعية البشرية في تكوين وتطوير العقاقير الطبية واختبار اثارها ومدى تأثيرها . 

فهم الاحداث المعقدة التي تتخلل عملية تكون الانسان . 

التغلب على الرفض المناعي . 



لفائدة الاقتصادية : عندما ينضج هذا الميدان العلمي، ستكون الفوائد الاقتصادية هائلة، اذ ان امراض العته الدماغي والسكتة الدماغية وامراض القلب والسرطان والامراض المزمنة الاخرى يمكن علاجها بالخلايا بدلا من العقاقير. وان صح ذلك، فان التوفير في تكاليف العلاج، وتقليل اضاعة العاملين لاوقاتهم بسبب الاجازات المرضية، سيكون هائلا حقا.

*********

----------


## بيسان

سفر 111 للثاني ثانوي - التجاري

المقدمة : في العصر البدائي كان الإنسان ينتقل من مكان لأخر للبحث عن متطلبات حياتة واستمرار معيشته .. ليس بقصد السياحة أو السفر و الإستجمام . لكن الأحوال تغيرت في هذه السنوات .. فدوام الحال من المحال ، فصار الإنسان ينتقل من منطقة لأخرى بقصد العلاج أو الترفيه أو الإستمتاع بالمناظر الطبيعية .. وفي هذا التقرير سوف نتناول عنصر السياحة في مملكة البحرين والأماكن السياحية فيها ..

البحرين
البحرين مملكة مؤلفة من 33 جزيرة مساحتها 709.5 كيلو مترات مربعة، وتقع فى وسط الخليج العربي على مقربة من الساحل الشرقى للمملكة العربية السعودية، ويسبق توقيتها المحلى توقيت غرينتش بثلاث ساعات. وقد استمدت المملكة اسمها من "البحرين "، وهى أكبر الجزر وتبلغ مساحتها 586.5 كيلومتر مربع.
وترتبط بجسر مع المحرق التى يقع فيها مطار البحرين الدولى وسترة المنطقة الصنـاعية وتوجد بها حقول خزانات النفط. وتوجد جزر عديدة صغيرة الحجم لكنها ليست مأهولة غالباً وتشتهر بكونها مأوى لمختلف أنواع الطيور التي تعبر مملكة البحرين في طريق هجرتها أثناء الربيع والخريف.
واللغة العربية هى اللغة الرسمية للبلاد، إلا أن اللغة الإنجليزية تستخدم على نطاق واسع في أغلب الأعمال التجارية. والإسلام هو دين المملكة الرسمى وتعتنقه الغالبية العظمى من سكان مملكة البحرين. وتوجد فى مملكة البحرين أماكن عبادة لمعتنقي الديانات الأخرى .
ومناخ مملكة البحرين حار في الصيف ومعتدل فى الشتاء. ومن نوفمبر حتى أبريل يكون الجو لطيفا جداً حيث تتراوح الحرارة بين 15 و 24 درجة مئوية، ويكون الجو أبرد ما يمكن بين ديسمبر ومارس حيثما تهب على البلاد رياح الشمال. ويبلغ متوسط درجات الحرارة من يوليو إلى سبتمبر 36 درجة مئوية مع رطوبة عالية، في حين يبلغ متوسط سقوط الأمطار نحو 77 مليمتراً. أما متوسط عمق المياه في الخليج العربي فهو 35 متراً فقط، وأغلب المياه المحيطة . بمملكة البحرين هي أقل عمقا بكثير عن ذلك.
وتعطى مملكة البحرين الانطباع بأنها مجمع رائع للثقافات الشرقية والغربية، حيث المباني العالية تنافس البيوت التقليدية فى المساحة، والتقاليد القديمة والمواقع .التاريخية تختلط مع التطورات الحديثة والمعيشة المنفتحة على العالم.
ويتألف سكان مملكة البحرين البالغ عددهم 600 ألف نسمة من نسبة كبيرة من الأجانب من مختلف أرجاء العالم. ويعيش المواطنون مع الأجانب فى وئام ويتفاعلون فى رابطة نادرة من الإخاء والمودة. ومثل هذا العنصر الجذاب إلى جانب الشبكة .الممتازة من الفنادق والشقق والمطاعم تستقطب الأعداد المتزايدة من السائحين الذين يفدون إلى البلاد من الدول المجاورة ومن مختلف أرجاء العالم.
في مجال السياحة اهتمت البحرين بهذه الصناعة الجديدة التي تطورت في السنوات الأخيرة، وأسهمت في زيادة الدخل الوطني، واستقطبت العديد من الأيدي العاملة الوطنية. وبدأ تنظيم السياحة كظاهرة حديثة إثر صدور مرسوم أميري سنة 1985م بإنشاء المجلس الأعلى للسياحة، ثم مرسوم تنظيم سوق السياحة ووضع مظلة للنشاطات السياحية في البلاد.
إن النظرة الثاقبة التي تجلت في إنشاء مشاريع وخطط الدولة في قطاع السياحة هي التي فتحت المجال أمام تطور هذه الصناعة إضافة إلى الدعم والتسهيلات التي من شأنها أن تجعل من البحرين دولة رائدة في مجال السياحة، كما أن البحرين تمتلك مقومات ودعائم مهمة جعلت منها مقصداً رئيسيا في المنطقة،ومن ذلك: الآثار واعتدال الجو والنشاط السياحي الحيوي الذي أوجد أنشطة متعددة، وفتح الباب أمام خدمات سياحية وفندقية. 

كما ازدهر مع النشاط التجاري تنظيم المعارض العربية والدولية في البحرين مما أسهم في تنشيط حركة السياحة. 

الأماكن السياحية في البحرين

الحدائق والمنتزهات والبلاجات :

منتزه عين عذاري - منتزه الحديقة المائية - منتزه عين قصاري - حديقة مطار البحرين - حديقة الأندلس حديقة السليمانية بلاج الجزائر ساحة بو صبح.

محمية العرين :ويمكن للزائرين التقاط الصور الفوتغرافية ، وهي منظمة بحيث تشعرك كأنك في غابة ، نظراً لحرية تجوال الحيوانات فيها والتي تعيش على مساحة 8 كيلو مترات مربعة وتعتبر أول حديقة حيوان مفتوحة في الخليج العربي تختص في تربية الحيوانات بطريقة إيجاد الظروف الطبيعية المناسبة لها للتكاثر والتوالد دون إزعاج وتأثير الحياة المدنية الحديثة وتقع على مسافة 2 كيلو متراً جنوب مدينة المنامة.

بلاج الجزائر:
بلاج جدير بزيارته خصوصاً في أيام الصيف حيث تشتد الحرارة خلال أشهر يوليو ، أغسطس ، سبتمبر ويقع بالقرب من منطقة الزلاق ويشتهر بنعومة سواحله وهدوء أمواج البحر فيه ، ويمكن للزائرين استئجار كوخ صغير مبني من سعف النخيل لينعموا بالراحة مع عائلاتهم كما أنه مزود بمسبح للاستحمام بعد السباحة في البحر ويضم الجانب الثاني من شاليهات للمبيت والسهرات والغناء تحت ضوء القمر الجميل.


قلعة البحرين :وهي من أهم المواقع الأثرية في دولة البحرين اكتشفت فيها مستوطنات حضارة دلمون التي تعود إلى حوالي 3000 قبل الميلاد وتبرز في وسط الموقع قلعة البحرين التي سمي الموقع باسمها وهي مبنية في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي في سنة 1532 م وأيضاً قام البرتغاليون باستخدامها مقراً عسكرياً لهم ودعمها بأبراج جديدة جلبت حجارتها من مدينة جدة، وهي مكان مرغوب لدى الزوار والمواطنين لالتقاط الصور وتقع القلعة على ساحل البحر المواجه لمنطقة كرباباد.

معبد باربار :
واحد من أبرز المعالم الأثرية في البحرين وبقاياه المعمارية شواهد على حضارة أهل البحرين يتكون من ثلاث طبقات بنائية بنيت الواحدة فوق الأخرى ، يؤرخ بالفترة المحصورة ما بين 2200 قبل الميلاد 1400 قبل الميلاد ومن أهم مكتشفات المعبد الأثرية رأس ثور مصنوع من البرونز.

قلعة عراد :
اسمها مشتق من الاسم القديم لجزيرة المحرق والذي أطلقه الإغريق اليونان وبنيت في نهاية القرن الخامس عشر بواسطة أهل البحرين وذلك لاستخدامها لمواجهة أي تدخل أجنبي ولقد استخدمها البرتغاليون خلال فترة وجودهم في البحرين سنة 1559م كمركز عسكري لجنودهم وقد استخدمت في فترة ما من قبل البرتغاليين.

مسجد الخميس :
من أهم المساجد الإسلامية التي شيدت في العصور الإسلامية وهو يقع بالغرب من المنامة شمال بلاد القديم وله مئذنتين شاهقتين في السماء ويعتقد بأن الخليفة الأموي عمر بن عبد العزيز قد قام ببنائه في عام 692م وكان هذا المسجد يضم مدرسة صغيرة لتعليم الدين في شتى أنحاء الخليج العربي ، وكان في السابق يقع بالقرب منه سوق الخميس الشعبي الذي أخذ شهرة واسعة في مجال البيع والشراء لشتى المنتجات اليدوية وبعض أنواع الحيوانات.

مركز التراث :
وهو المبنى السابق لإدارة العدل والمحاكم يقع على شارع الحكومة ، ونظراً لروعة تصميمه القديم حرصت وزارة شئون مجلس الوزراء والإعلام على ترميمه وجعله متحفاً ومعرضاً يمكن للزائر أن يشاهد عروض الغوص واستخراج اللؤلؤ والصيد بالصقور وبعض المهن المحلية ورسومات زيتية ونماذج لتقاليد الزواج والزفة وليلة الحناء وهو مزود بموقف للزوار داخل المركز.


قلعة الرفاع : بناها الشيخ سلمان أحمد الفاتح سنة 1812 واستغلها مركزاً لحكمه وسكنه وهي مبنية على مرتفع طبيعي وفي كل زاوية من زواياها يوجد برج مربع ما عدا البرج الشمالي الغربي دائري الشكل ويجري ترميمها حالياً ومفتوحة الآن للزوار كإحدى المعالم السياحية.
بيت الشيخ عيسى بن علي :يقع في وسط مدينة المحرق بناه الشيخ حسن بن عبد الله بن أحمد الفاتح سنة 1800 ميلادية وفي سنة 1869م سكنه الشيخ عيسى بن علي عندما تولى حكم البلاد واتخذه مقراً لسكنه وحكمه وبذلك اتخذ البيت اسمه من اسم الحاكم الشيخ عيسى بن علي وهو الجد الأكبر لسمو أمير البلاد الشيخ عيسى بن سلمان آل الخليفة.ويمتاز البيت بالبساطة في التصميم المعماري وبنقوشه الجميلة ذات الطراز البحريني واستخدام مواد متوفرة محلياً.بيت سيادي :
وهو بيت أحمد بن قاسم سيادي وهو واحد من كبار تجار اللؤلؤ المعروفين في الخليج وسكنه طوال فترة حياته وأهم ما في البيت الغرفة العلوية والتي تتكون من ثلاث غرف مركبة الواحدة فوق الأخرى وتمتاز هذه الغرف بالزخرفة الخصيبة البديعة التي تغطي جدرانها من الداخل والخارج أيضاً الزخرفة الرائعة المتمثلة في الأبواب والنوافذ وأسقف الغرف.



الخاتمة : وفي الختام لا يسعنا القول إلا تفضلوا بزياره مملكة البحرين .. سواء للعلاج أو الترفيه والإستجمام .. فالتقرير شرح لكم بإيجاز صور المناطق السياحية الموجوده فيها ..

ودممتم موفقين..

----------


## بيسان

الايض و الاتران(1)حيا213

عن البناء الضوئي في النبات 


المقدمة :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يتحدث التقرير عن عملية البناء الضوئي التي تمييز بها النباتات الخضراء وبعض أفراد مملكة الأوليات وبعض أفراد مملكة الطلائعيات 

وسوف التحدث في التقرير عن البناء الضوئي و آلية البناء الضوئي و التفاعلات الضوئي 


البناء الضوئي وهي عملية حيوية هامة تحدث في النباتات , الطحالب و البكتيريا الخضراء المزرقة .
- و العناصر اللازمة لحدوثها : الماء ، الضوء ، ثاني أكسيد الكربون .
- أهميتها : 1- إنتاج الأكسجين اللازم لعملية التنفس .
2- الحفاظ على ثبات O2 ، CO2 في الجو .
3- إنتاج مواد عضوية معقدة من مواد غير عضوية أولية بسيطة .
معادلة ماير


* تركيب البلاستيدات الخضراء :
البلاستيدات الخضراء من أكثر أنواع البلاستيدات انتشاراً ، وهي عضيات خلوية تتم فيها عملية البناء الضوئي . 

تحاط البلاستيدات الخضراء بغشائين خارجي وداخلي ويعملان على تنظيم انتقال المواد من البلاستيدة وإليها .
• صفائح غشائية مرتبة على شكل أكياس مسطحة تدعى الثايلاكويدات ، تترتب فوق بعضها على هيئة أقراص لتشكل الغرانا ومفردها غرانم وتنتظم هذه الأقراص بطريقة تسمح لها بامتصاص الحد الأقصى من الضوء .
* تحتوي أعشية الثايلاكويدات على أصباغ مختلفة تمتص الطاقة الضوئية وبخاصة صبغة الكلوروفيل ، كما تحتوي على بعض الأنزيمات وعلى نواقل للإلكترونات من أهمها بروتينات ، سيتوكرومات .
* اللُحمة (Stroma): سائل كثيف يوجد بين الغشاء الداخلي للبلاستيدات الخضراء والغرانا وتحتوي على معظم الأنزيمات اللازمة لعملية البناء الضوئي بالإضافة إلى حبيبات نشوية وجزيئات DNA ، RNA ورايبوسومات . 
آلية البناء الضوئي :
تتضمن عملية البناء الضوئي سلسلة من التفاعلات الكيميائية ، يتم فيها امتصاص الطاقة الضوئية وتحويلها إلى طاقة كيميائية تختزن في المركبات العضوية .
تشمل عملية البناء الضوئي مرحلتين متميزتين تبعاً لحاجتهما للضوء ولكنهما مرتبطتان ببعضهما :
المرحلة الأولى : التفاعلات الضوئية : يتم فيها امتصاص الطاقة الضوئية بوساطة جزيء الكلوروفيل في الثايلاكويدات وتحويلها إلى طاقة كيميائية تختزن مؤقتاً في جزيئات غنية بالطاقة . 
المرحلة الثانية : التفاعلات اللاضوئية : تستخدم الجزيئات الغنية بالطاقة في بناء مركبات سكر ثلاثية الكربون بإضافة ثاني أكسيد الكربون الجوي في سلسلة من تفاعلات تشكل حلقة كالفن ويتم في هذه
المرحلة خزن الطاقة في السكريات والمركبات العضوية الأخرى الناتجة منها.
ملاحظة : التفاعلات الضوئية : تحتاج للضوء .
التفاعلات اللاضوئية : لا تحتاج للضوء ، وتعتمد على نواتج التفاعلات الضوئية .
التفاعلات الضوئية :
تضم نوعين من التفاعلات ، لا حلقية وحلقية . 
أ-:

- يوجد نظامان لإمتصاص الطاقة الضوئية في البلاستيدات الخضراء . 
- يتكون كل نظام من (200 – 300) جزيء كلوروفيل وعوامل ناقلة للإلكترونات . 
- النظام الضوئي الأول يمتص موجات الضوء بطول (700) نانومتر . 
- النظام الضوئي الثاني يمتص موجات الضوء بطول (680) نانومتر
يعمل هذان النظامان عملاً متكاملاً لامتصاص الطاقة الضوئية ، إذ تمتص جزيئات الكلوروفيل وبعض الأصباغ المساعدة في كل نظام الطاقة الضوئية وتركزها وتنقلها إلى جزيء كلوروفيل خاص في كلا النظامين يسمى مركز التفاعل والذي يعد الجزيء الوحيد في كل نظام ضوئي القادر على إطلاق إلكترونات مهيجة ( غنية بالطاقة ) بسبب امتصاصها الطاقة الضوئية .
الشكل التفاعلات الضوئية اللاحلقية (1-1)

ملخص للتفاعلات الضوئية اللاحلقية : 
1- تمتص جزيئات الكلوروفيل في النظام الضوئي الأول موجات الضوء بطول (700) نانومتر وتنقلها إلى مركز التفاعل مؤدية إلى إطلاق إلكترونات مهيجة (غنية بالطاقة) ويحدث فقد للإلكترونات .
2- تمتص جزيئات الكلوروفيل في النظام الضوئي الثاني موجات الضوء بطول (680) نانومتر ، وتنقلها إلى مركز التفاعل مؤدية إلى إطلاق إلكترونات مهيجة ويحدث تحلل للماء . 


3- الإلكترونات المهيجة والتي يفقدها النظام الضوئي الثاني تنتقل بوساطة سلسلة نقل الإلكترون إلى النظام الضوئي الأول لتعويض الإلكترونات المفقودة . 
ملاحظة : أثناء إنتقال الإلكترونات بين النظام الثاني والأول في سلسلة نقل الإلكترون يتم بناء جزيئات ATP


4- الإلكترونات المهيجة والبروتونات الناتجة من تحلل الماء يستقبلها مركب ناقل للهيدروجين +NADP فيتحول إلى شكل مختزل هو NADPH . 
نواتج التفاعلات الضوئية اللاحلقية :
1- إطلاق غاز الأكسجين .
2- تكوين مركب ATP ، NADPH بكميات متساوية .

ب- التفاعلات الضوئية الحلقية :
- سميت هذه التفاعلات بالحلقية لأن الإلكترونات المهيجة من النظام الضوئي الأول بفعل الطاقة الضوئية تعود مرة أخرى إلى مركز التفاعل الذي انطلقت منه مروراً بسلسلة نقل الإلكترون .
- ينتج من هذه التفاعلات ATP فقط . 

التفاعلات اللاضوئية ( حلقة كالفن ) :
- تحدث هذه التفاعلات في منطقة اللُحمة (الستروما) بوجود الأنزيمات والمواد اللازمة .
- يتطلب حدوث هذه التفاعلات وجود ATP ، NADPH الناتجين من التفاعلات الضوئية .
- تشتمل حلقة كالفن سلسلة من التفاعلات تبدأ بالسكر الخماسي ربيولوز ثنائي الفسفات
خطوات حلقة كالفن : 
1- تتحد ثلاثة جزيئات من CO2 مع ثلاثة جزيئات ربيولوز ثنائي الفسفات وتسمى هذه العملية تثبيت ثنائي أكسيد الكربون ، لتنتج ثلاثة جزيئات من مركب وسطي غير ثابت . 
2- يتحلل المركب الوسطي غير الثابت لحظياً عند تكونه ، فينشطر إلى جزئين من حمص غليسرين أحادي الفوسفات (PGA) . 
3- يتم اختزال كل جزيء من حمض غليسرين أحادي الفسفات باستخدام جزيء ATP والهيدروجين في مركب NADPH لينتج مركب غليسر الدهايد أحادي الفسفات (PGAL) . 
4- تمر خمسة جزيئات من PGAL في سلسلة من التفاعلات يلزمها 3 جزيئات ATP لإعادة بناء ثلاثة جزيئات من ربيولوز ثنائي الفسفات ، مما يسمح باستمرار حلقة كالفن . 
ملاحظة : الجزء السادس من PGAL يشكل الناتج النهائي لحلقة كالفن ويستخدم في بناء المواد العضوية الأخرى من سكريات ونشويات ودهون وبروتينات .

----------


## بيسان

مصطلحات دين 101

أ
الأول : أن لا ابتداء لوجوده وأن وجوده غير مسبوق بعدم .
الآخر : أن لا آخر لوجوده فلا يلحقه العدم وهو أزلي وأبدي.
الإرادة : أي أنه يخلق الأشياء من إنسان وحيوان وغير ذلك حسب إرادته .
الإرسال في اللغة : التوجيه فإذا بعثت شخصا في مهمة فهو رسولك.
أولو العزم : هم قادة الأنبياء حيث عزائمهم كانت قوية وابتلاءهم كان شديدا وجهادهم كان شاقا استمر فترة طويلة صبروا خلالها علي البلاء والتكذيب.

ب
البشارات : أن يأمر الله الرسول السابق أن يبشر برسول لاحق فتكون نبوءة للأول وبشارة للثاني .
البصر من صفات الله : صفة أزلية تتعلق بالمبصرات والموجودات فتدركها إدراكا تاما.

ت
توحيد الربوبية : أن نوحد الله بأفعاله ويكون بالإيمان بأنه لا خالق ولا رازق ولا موجد ولا معدم ولا محيي ولا مميت إلا الله تعالى .
توحيد الألوهية : أن نوحد الله تعالى بأفـعالنا ويكون بإفراده تعالى بالعبادة والتأله له والخضوع والذل والحب والافتقار والخوف والرجاء والتوجه إليه تعالى وحده بإخلاص النية والمقصد .
توحيد الصفات : أن نصف به الله تعالى بما وصف به نفسه وبما وصفه به نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم نفيا وإثباتا لنفسه ، وننفي عنه ما نفاه عن نفسه سبحانه وتعالى عما يصفون . 

ث
الثمرات : هي ثمرات دعوة الرسل وتتمثل في تجديد الى توحيد الله ونبذ الشرك والوثنية وتعميق الإيمان بالجزاء والحساب والدعوة الى الجهاد في سبيل الله دفاعا عن الحق .
الثبات : هو رد فعل إيجابي نتيجة لحالة طارئة ، تستهدف عقيدة المرء وفكره الذين بهما يتحقق وجوده وكيانه في الحياة 


ج
الجهاد : لغة مأخوذ من( الجهد ) بمعنى المشقة لما فيه من ارتكابها أو الجهد بمعنى الطاقة ، لأن المجاهد يبذل طاقته في دفع ومقاتلة الأعداء .
شرعا : هو استفراغ الوسع والطاقة في مدافعة الأعداء وقتالهم لكي نقيم حياتنا على هذه الأرض على النظام الإسلامي تنفيذا لأمر الله وتطبيقا لشريعته وإعلاء كلمته .
جهاد النفس : ويكون بقهر النفس على التحلي بالمكارم والتخلي عن الرذائل وتعلم أمور الدين والسير على منهج الصالحين والعمل على أحكام الشريعة .
جهاد الشيطان : يكون بدفع ما يأتي من الشبهات وما يحدثه من وساوس .
جهاد الكفار : وهو أسمى درجات الجهاد أرقاها لأنه يكون بالنفس والمال، والسيف .
جهاد المنافقين : من أخطر أعداء الإسلام لإظهارهم الإسلام وإبطانهم للكفر .

ر
الربانية :هي كل ما أنزله الله تبارك وتعالى وليس فيها شيئ من صنع البشر .الرسل : فئة مختارة من الناس وجهوا من قبل الله عز وجل برسالة معينة كلفوا بتبليغها .
الرياء : إظهار العبادة بقصد رؤية الناس لها .

س
السمع : صفة أزلية قائمة بذاتها تتعلق بالمسموعات أو الموجودات فتدركها إدراكا تاما حتى أنه يسمع دبيب النملة السوداء على الصخرة الصماء في الليلة الظلماء . 

ش
الشهادة : هي الإخبار بالشيء عن علم به واعتقاد بصحته وثبوته .الشرك لغة : بمعنى ( أشرك بالله وجعل له شريكا في ملكه .اصطلاحا : أن يجعل مع الله شريكا في ربو بيته وفي ألوهيته تعالى الله عن الشركاء .والأفراد والشرك ضد التوحيد
.الشرك الأكبر : هو أن يجعل مع الله ربا آخر كشرك النصارى الذين قالوا أن الله ثالث ثلاثة
. الشرك الأصغر : كل وسيلة وذريعة يتطرق بها إلى الشرك الأكبر . 



ص
الصبر : هو عام وفي جميع الحالات وينقسم إلى الصبر على الطاعات والصبر على المعاصي 

ط
طرق التفكير : 
1 الطريقة العقلية : وتقوم على الملاحظة الاستنتاج ، وتستخدم في بحث المواد المحسوسة كالفيزياء وفي بحث الأفكار كالعقائد ، وفي منهج الكلام كبحث الأدب وفي بحث الأحداث وتحليلها كبحث التاريخ والسياسة وغيرها .
2 الطريقة العلمية : وتقوم على الملاحظة والتجربة والاستنتاج وتستخدم في المواد المحسوسة فقط ، ولا تستخدم في الأفكار مطلقا فهي خاصة بالعلوم التجريبية ونتائجها تسمى حقائق وقوانين . 

ع
العقيدة لغة : نجد للعقد معاني كثيرة منها : العقد نقيض الحل ، وعقد الحبل شد بعضه بعضا .والعقد : العهد وهو أكبر العهود ، واعتقد الشيء صلب واشتد وعقد قلبه على شيئ لزم الأمر صدقه . شرعا: التصديق الجازم المطابق للواقع القائم على الدليل .
العقائد الصحيحة : وهي التى جاء بها الرسل الكرام ولم يدخلها التحريف.
العقائد الفاسدة : وهي العقائد المحرفة كالعقيدة اليهودية والنصرانية والتي من وضع البشر . 

غ
غريزة حب البقاء : هي الاستعداد الفطري لدى إنسان للدفاع عن بقائه .
غريزة النوع : هي الميل الفطري لدى كل من الرجل والمرأة للآخر .
غريزة التدين : هو الشعور لدى كل إنسان بوجود خالق والحاجة إليه .

ف
الفطرة : هي الطبيعة التي خلق عليها الإنسان وتتمثل في الحاجة العضوية كالأكل والشرب وقضاء الحاجة 

ق
القدر : لغة قدر الأمر أي دبره ، هيأه ، عظمه ، ضيق . شرعا : انه ما من شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء ، إلا وقدره الله وسجله عنده ، فلا يقع في هذا الوجود شيء إلا سبق أن قدره الله _ وما سبق أن قدره الله لابد أن يقع ،ولا مفر من وقوعه . 

م
المعطلة : هي الفئة التي تعطل صفات الله وتصرفها عن مدلولها .
الممثلة : هي الفئة التي وصفت الله تعالى بصفات خلقه وقد عرف من قال بهذا القول بالمجسمة أو الممثلة . 
المعجزة : هي أمر خارق للعادة يظهره الله على يد الرسل لبيان صدق الرسل .
الملائكة : هي أجسام نورانية لطيفة قادرة على التشكل ، لا يأكلون ولا يعصون الله . 

ن
النبوءات : وهي الإخبار عن المستقبل المجهول وتحقق النبوة في واقع الناس دليل على صدق الرسل عليهم السلام .

و
الوحدانية : أن الله واحد في ذاته وصفاته وأفعاله .
وحده الصفات : أنه منفرد بصفاته ، وليس لغيره صفات تشبه صفاته وأنه ليس له صفتان من نوع واحد . 
وحدة الأفعال : أنه منفرد بالخلق والتكوين ، في كل أفعاله لا شريك له ، فالله خالق كل شيء وسع كل شيء ، فهو سبحانه مستقل بالإيجاد والإبداع .

----------


## بيسان

عندي تقرير حق طلااب التجااري..
(التجارة الالكترونيه )تمهيد ما هي التجارة الإلكترونية؟ما الفوائد التي تجنيها الشركات من التجارة الإلكترونية؟ما الفوائد التي يجنيها الزبائن من التجارة الإلكترونية؟آفاق ومستقبل التجارة الإلكترونية تمهيدفي هذا العصر الرقمي الذي تنتشر فيه الإنترنت انتشاراً هائلاً، شاع مفهوم التجارة الإلكترونية التي تتيح العديد من المزايا، فبالنسبة لرجال الأعمال، أصبح من الممكن تجنب مشقة السفر للقاء شركائهم وعملائهم، وأصبح بمقدورهم الحد من الوقت والمال للترويج لبضائعهم وعرضها في الأسواق. أما بالنسبة للزبائن فليس عليهم التنقل كثيراً للحصول على ما يريدونه، أو الوقوف في طابور طويل، أو حتى استخدام النقود التقليدية، إذ يكفي اقتناء جهاز كمبيوتر، وبرنامج مستعرض للإنترنت، واشتراك بالإنترنت.ولا تقتصر التجارة الإلكترونية (E-Commerce) -كما يظن البعض- على عمليات بيع وشراء السِلَع والخدمات عبر الإنترنت، إذ إن التجارة الإلكترونية- منذ انطلاقتها- كانت تتضمَّن دائما معالجة حركات البيع والشراء وإرسال التحويلات المالية عبر شبكة الإنترنت، ولكن التجارة الإلكترونية في حقيقة الأمر تنطوي على ما هو أكثر من ذلك بكثير، فقد توسَّعت حتى أصبحت تشمل عمليات بيع وشراء المعلومات نفسها جنبا إلى جنب مع السِلَع والخدمات، ولا تقف التجارة الإلكترونية عند هذا الحد، إذ إن الآفاق التي تفتحها التجارة الإلكترونية أمام الشركات والمؤسسات والأفراد لا تقف عند حد. رجوع ما هي التجارة الإلكترونية؟التجارة الإلكترونية هي نظام يُتيح عبر الإنترنت حركات بيع وشراء السِلع والخدمات والمعلومات، كما يُتيح أيضا الحركات الإلكترونية التي تدعم توليد العوائد مثل عمليات تعزيز الطلب على تلك السِلع والخدمات والمعلومات، حيث إن التجارة الإلكترونية تُتيح عبر الإنترنت عمليات دعم المبيعات وخدمة العملاء. ويمكن تشبيه التجارة الإلكترونية بسوق إلكتروني يتواصل فيه البائعون (orangered]موردون، أو شركات، أو محلات) والوسطاء (السماسرة) والمشترون، وتُقدَّم فيه المنتجات والخدمات في صيغة افتراضية أو رقمية، كما يُدفَع ثمنها بالنقود الإلكترونية. ويُمكن تقسيم نشاطات التجارة الإلكترونية بشكلها الحالي إلى قسمين رئيسين هما: 1. تجارة إلكترونية من الشركات إلى الزبائن الأفراد (Business-to-Consumer)، ويُشار إليها اختصارا بالمصطلح B2C، وهي تمثِّل التبادل التجاري بين الشركات من جهة والزبائن الأفراد من جهة أخرى. 
2. تجارة إلكترونية من الشركات إلى الشركات (Business-to-Business)، ويُشار إليها اختصارا بالرمز B2B؛ وهي تمثِّل التبادل التجاري الإلكتروني بين شركة وأخرى.
رجوعما الفوائد التي تجنيها الشركات من التجارة الإلكترونية؟تقدِّم التجارة الإلكترونية العديد من المزايا التي يمكن أن تستفيد منها الشركات بشكل كبير، ونذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: • تسويق أكثر فعالية، وأرباح أكثر: إن اعتماد الشركات على الإنترنت في التسويق، يتيح لها عرض منتجاتها وخدماتها في مختلف أصقاع العالم دون انقطاع -طيلة ساعات اليوم وطيلة أيام السنة- مما يوفِّر لهذه الشركات فرصة أكبر لجني الأرباح، إضافة إلى وصولها إلى المزيد من الزبائن. • تخفيض مصاريف الشركات: تُعَدّ عملية إعداد وصيانة مواقع التجارة الإلكترونية على الويب أكثر اقتصادية من بناء أسواق التجزئة أو صيانة المكاتب. ولا تحتاج الشركات إلى الإنفاق الكبير على الأمور الترويجية، أو تركيب تجهيزات باهظة الثمن تُستخدَم في خدمة الزبائن. ولا تبدو هناك حاجة في الشركة لاستخدام عدد كبير من الموظفين للقيام بعمليات الجرد والأعمال الإدارية، إذ توجد قواعد بيانات على الإنترنت تحتفظ بتاريخ عمليات البيع في الشركة وأسماء الزبائن، ويتيح ذلك لشخص بمفرده استرجاع المعلومات الموجودة في قاعدة البيانات لتفحص تواريخ عمليات البيع بسهولة. • تواصل فعال مع الشركاء والعملاء: تطوي التجارة الإلكترونية المسافات وتعبر الحدود، مما يوفّر طريقة فعالة لتبادل المعلومات مع الشركاء. وتوفِّر التجارة الإلكترونية فرصة جيدة للشركات للاستفادة من البضائع والخدمات المقدَّمة من الشركات الأخرى (أي الموردين)، فيما يُدعى التجارة الإلكترونية من الشركات إلى الشركات (Business-to-Business). رجوعما الفوائد التي يجنيها الزبائن من التجارة الإلكترونية؟• توفير الوقت والجهد: تُفتَح الأسواق الإلكترونية (e-market) بشكل دائم (طيلة اليوم ودون أي عطلة)، ولا يحتاج الزبائن للسفر أو الانتظار في طابور لشراء منتج معين، كما ليس عليهم نقل هذا المنتج إلى البيت. ولا يتطلب شراء أحد المنتجات أكثر من النقر على المنتَج، وإدخال بعض المعلومات عن البطاقة الائتمانية. ويوجد بالإضافة إلى البطاقات الائتمانية العديد من أنظمة الدفع الملائمة مثل استخدام النقود الإلكترونية (E-money). • حرية الاختيار: توفِّر التجارة الإلكترونية فرصة رائعة لزيارة مختلف أنواع المحلات على الإنترنت، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فهي تزوِّد الزبائن بالمعلومات الكاملة عن المنتجات. ويتم كل ذلك بدون أي ضغوط من الباعة. • خفض الأسعار: يوجد على الإنترنت العديد من الشركات التي تبيع السلع بأسعار أخفض مقارنة بالمتاجر التقليدية، وذلك لأن التسوق على الإنترنت يوفر الكثير من التكاليف المُنفَقة في التسوق العادي، مما يصب في مصلحة الزبائن. • نيل رضا المستخدم: توفِّر الإنترنت اتصالات تفاعلية مباشرة، مما يتيح للشركات الموجودة في السوق الإلكتروني (e-market) الاستفادة من هذه الميزات للإجابة على استفسارات الزبائن بسرعة، مما يوفِّر خدمات أفضل للزبائن ويستحوذ على رضاهم. رجوعآفاق ومستقبل التجارة الإلكترونيةيتزايد يوماً بعد يوم عدد التجار الذين يعربون عن تفاؤلهم بالفوائد المرجوة من التجارة الإلكترونية، إذ تسمح هذه التجارة الجديدة للشركات الصغيرة بمنافسةَ الشركات الكبيرة. وتُستحدَث العديد من التقنيات لتذليل العقبات التي يواجها الزبائن، ولا سيما على صعيد سرية وأمن المعاملات المالية على الإنترنت، وأهم هذه التقنيات بروتوكول الطبقات الأمنية (Secure Socket Layers- SSL) وبروتوكول الحركات المالية الآمنة (Secure Electronic Transactions- SET)، ويؤدي ظهور مثل هذه التقنيات والحلول إلى إزالة الكثير من المخاوف التي كانت لدى البعض، وتبشر هذه المؤشرات بمستقبل مشرق للتجارة الإلكترونية، وخلاصة الأمر أن التجارة الإلكترونية قد أصبحت حقيقة قائمة، وأن آفاقها وإمكاناتها لا تقف عند حد. برغم كل هذه المؤشرات التي تُبشِّر بمستقبل مشرق للتجارة الإلكترونية، إلا أنه من الصعب التنبؤ بما ستحمله إلينا هذه التجارة، ولكن الشيء الوحيد المؤكَّد بأن التجارة الإلكترونية وجِدَت لتبقى..

وسلامتكم

----------


## بيسان

وهذا حق الدين 103

المقدمة :

القرءان هو كلام الله القديم الذِى أنزله على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم باللفظ والمعنى للمتعبد بتلاوته وإعجاز الخلق عن الإتيان بمثل أقصر سورة منه. قال أهل السنة كلام الله منزل غير مخلوق. وهو مكتوب فِى المصاحف محفوظ فِى الصدور مقروء بالألسنة مسموع بالآذان فالإشتغال بالقرءان من أفضل العبادات سواء أكان بتلاوته أم بتدبير معانيه فهو أساس الدين وقد أودع الله فيه علم كل شىء فإنه يتضمن الأحكام والشرائع والأمثال والحكم والمواعظ والتاريخ ونظام الأفلاك فما ترك شيئا من أمور الدين إلا بينه ولا من نظام الأفلاك والحياة إلا أوضحه قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (وكتاب الله تبارك وتعالى فيه نبأ ما قبلكم وخبر ما بعدكم وحكم ما بينكم, هو الفصل الذِى ليس بالهزل من تركه من جبار قصمه الله تعالى ومن ابتغى الهدى فِى غيره أضله الله تعالى, وهو حبل الله المتين, وهو الذكر الحكيم, وهو الصراط المستقيم, وهو الذِى لا تزيغ به الأهواء ولا تلتبس به الألسنة ولا تشبع منه العلماء ولا يخلق على كثرة الرد ولا تنقضِى عجائبه)أخرجه الترمذِى. وفِى رواية ( هو الذِى لم تنته الجن إذ سمعته أن قالوا إنا سمعنا قرءانا عجبا) من قال به صدق ومن حكم به عدل ومن عمل به أجر ومن تمسك به هدِى إلى صراط مستقيم.وروى الحاكم عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضِى الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم( إن هذا القرءان مأدبة الله فأقبلوا من مأدبته ما إستطعتم إن هذا القرءان حبل الله المتين والنور المبين والشفاء الناجح عصمة لمن تمسك به ونجاة لمن إتبعه لا يزيغ فيستعتب ولا يعوج فيقوم ولا يخلق من كثرة الرد. إتلوه فإن الله يأجركم على تلاوته كل حرف عشر حسنات, أما إنِى لا أقول ألم حرف ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف).



العرض :

الحمد لله الذِى منَّ علينا بالقرءان العظيم وأكرمنا برسالة سيد المرسلين الذِى بعثه رحمة للعالمين المنزل عليه: " إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون", أما بعد:
لم يَسبق لأمة من الأمم فِى تاريخ البشر أن تعتني بكتاب من الكتب قدر اعتناء هذه الأمة بالقرءان الكريم حفظًا ودراسة وتدوينًا لكل ما له به صلة من قربٍ أو بعدٍ مدى القرون من فجر الإسلام إلى اليوم والى ما شاء الله وقد صدق الله وعده فِى حفظه حيث قال: إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ [سورة الحجر ءاية 9].
فأين سبق فِى تاريخ البشر أن تحفظ أمة كتابًا تستمر على حفظه على تعاقب القرون, يستظهره الصغير و الكبير, والناشئ و الكهل, فِى المدن و القرى و الأصقاع كلها بحيث لو سها تال فِى كلمة منه أو حرف فِى أبعد المواطن عن العواصم يجد هناك من يرده إلى الصواب ويرشده إليه سوى هذا القراءن الحكيم.
و قد حفظته الأمة يوم أن نزل, واستمرت على استظهاره وحفظه فِى الأقطار الإسلامية كلها, وهذا أمر لا يشك فيه إلا من يشك فِى شمس الضحى, أو يتظاهر بالشك , لحاجة فِى النفس, فِى الحقائق الملموسة .
وكان النبِى صلى الله عليه و سلم فِى غاية من الإهتمام بتحفيظ كل ما نزل من القراءن إثر نزوله, يحض الصحابة على تعلم القراءن و تعليمه وحفظه واستظهاره قائلا لهم :"خيركم من تعلم القراءن وعلمه " وما ورد فِى هذا الصدد من الأحاديث الصحيحة يعد بالعشرات.
ونزول القراءن نجوما سهل على أصحابه رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين أمر حفظه و تعرف أحكامه, و إليه يشير قوله تعالى ( وقرءانًا فرقناه لتقرأه على الناس على مكث ونزلناه تنزيلا ) [سورة الإسراء 106].
وكان للنبى صلوات الله و سلامه عليه من الكتاب ما يزيد عددهم على أربعين كاتبا, يبادر كتاب الوحى منهم إلى كتابة كل ما ينزل من الذكر الحكيم إثر نزوله بمحضر الصحابة, والصحابة أنفسهم كانوا يسارعون إلى كتابته أو استكتابه كل على حسب استطاعته ومقدار مقدرته. وكانوا يتلونه على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم غدوا وعشيا لإستظهاره كما نزل. ولهذه العناية البالغة فِى كتابته وحفظه وتلاوته ترى الكفار يتقولون ما أخبر الله سبحانه عنهم حيث يقول: ( وقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا إفك افتراه وأعانه عليه قوم ءاخرون فقد جاءوا ظلما وزورًا وقالوا أساطير الأولين اكتتبها فهِىَ تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا ) [سورة الفرقان ءاية 5] .
وكان الذين لا أهل لهم من الصحابة الفقراء يأوون إلى صفة مسجد النبِى صلى الله عليه و سلم تحت رعايته عليه السلام يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه حيث كان النبِى صلى الله عليه وسلم يحضهم على حفظه و مدارسته حتى كان لهم دوى بالقراءن فِى مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيهم نزل قوله تعالى( واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشِى يريدون وجهه ) [سورة الكهف ءاية 28].
وكانت الصفة مدرسة لتحفيظ القراءن وتدريس أحكامه لا ملجأ للعجزة فقط. وكم كان النبِى صلى الله عليه وسلم يرسل منهم إلى القبائل لتعليمهم القراءن وتفقيههم فِى الدين.وكان فِى المدينة, زادها الله تشريفا, دار للقراء ينزلها الوافدون من أهل القراءة منذ عهد مصعب بن عمير رضى الله عنه الذِى كان بعثه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل الهجرة ليعلم أهل المدينة القراءن. وكان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أفذاذا من قراء الصحابة أن يقوموا بتعليم القراءن للجمهور, كما أمر الجمهور بتعلم القراءن منهم حتى امتلأت المدينة المنورة بالقراء, وكان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يبعث منهم جماعات إلى الجهات التِى أسلم أهلها لتعليمهم القراءن وتفقيههم فِى الدين, وعدد هؤلاء فِى غاية من الكثرة. وقد ذكرت أسماؤهم فِى كتب السير المبسوطة وفِى الكتب المؤلفة فِى الصحابة. والذين استشهدوا منهم غدرا فِى بئر معونة فقط نحو سبعين قارئا حتى استاء النبِى صلوات الله عليه من هذا الغدر غاية الإستياء, فاستمر يقنت فِى الفجر شهرا يدعو على رِعل وذكوان وعُصية بسبب غدرهم بهؤلاء القراء.
وبعد هذه الحادثة ازداد اهتمام الصحابة بحفظ القرءان. وكان من عادة الصحابة أن يعلموا القرءان ءايات ءايات يقومون بتحفيظ هذا سورًا وذاك سورًا أخر ليقوم كل منهم بنصيبه من الحفظ تكثيرًا لعدد حفاظ القرءان بكل وسيلة, فكان منهم من يحفظ القرءان كله, ومنهم من يحفظ سورًا فقط يشاركه فِى حفظها ءاخرون, وهكذا باقِى القرءان موزعًا على جماعات. ومن لا يستظهر القرءان من الجمهور يكثر فيهم جدًا من لا يقل عن أن يكون بحيث ينتبه إلى السهو إذا ما سها التالِى, وذلك من كثرة تلاوتهم للقرءان و توالِى استماعهم إليه. وكان بينهم من يؤم القوم فِى الصلوات الجهرية لا سيما الفجر بقراءة السبع الطوال, بل كان بين الصحابة من يختم القرءان فِى ركعة واحدة كما فعل عثمان وتميم الدارى رضِى الله عنهما, وفعل مثل ذلك أبو حنيفة فِى عهد التابعين, وليس بقليل بين السلف الصالح من كان يختم القرءان فِى كل رمضان ستين ختمة, وأبطأ أهل العلم فِى كل طبقة من يختم فِى كل شهر مرة, والأغلبية العظمى فِى كل طبقة على ختمه فِى كل أسبوع مرة.
وسهل حفظ القرءان على الصحابة ما ءاتاهم الله من قوة الذاكرة وسرعة الحفظ وما حفظه العرب من القصائد والخطب والشواهد والأمثال مما يدهش الأمم, ويقضِى لهم بالتفوق البالغ فِى الحفظ إلا عند أهل القلوب المريضة والأضغان المميتة, فيظهر من ذلك كيف يكون حالهم فِى حفظ القرءان الذِى أخذ بمجامع قلوبهم, وبهر بصائرهم ببلاغته البالغة, ومعانيه العالية مما ينادِى بأنه تنزيل من حكيم حميد.


الخاتمة :

وقد صح عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يعارض القرءان على جبريل مرة فِى كل سنة فِى شهر رمضان, وفِى عام وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت المعارضة بينهما مرتين فِى شهر رمضان منه. والمعارضة تكون بقراءة هذا مرة واستماع ذاك ثم قراءة ذاك واستماع هذا, تحقيقًا لمعنى المشاركة فتكون القراءة بينهما فِى كل سنة مرتين, وفِى سنة وفاته أربع مرات, فتفرس النبِى صلى الله عليه وسلم من تكرير المعارضة فِى السنة الأخيرة قرب زمن لحوقه بالرفيق الأعلى, فجمع الصحابة رضِى الله عنهم فعرض القرءان عليهم ءاخر عرضة.


تحيااتى

----------


## بيسان

وهذاا حق الاجاا 


المقدمة :

يعتبر الماء أساسا ً للكائنات الحية، وسرا ً لخصوبة الأرض ، وازدهارها ، وانتعاشها ، مصداقا ً لقوله تعالى
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حى صدق الله العظيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ومن آياته أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت ، إن الذى أحياها لمحى الموتى إنه على كل شىء ٍقدير
صدق الله العظيم .


العرض: 

لاشك أن قضية الماء تعتبر من أخطر القضايا ـ إن لم تكن بالفعل أخطر قضايانا الداخلية كلها ـ قضية تفرض نفسها على كثيرمن حاضرنا ومستقبلنا. وإذا كنانريد أن ندخل القرن القادم بإقدام وخطى واثقة واطمئنان حقيقى وأمان كاف و يقين راسخ ، فلابد وأن نولى قضية الماء ما تستحقها من عناية واهتمام و رعاية وأن نوفيها حقها من البحث والدراسة العميقة الشاملة ونخطط التخطيط السليم الواعى للحفاظ عليها ورعايتها وتنميتها وحسن استمرارها واستغلالها الإستغلال الأمثل ونبدأ مباشرةً وبدون تباطؤ فى تنفيذ البرامج العلمية الجادة لتنفيذ ذلك كله على أن يكون التنفيذ بجدية وحسم شديد وبلاثغرات من أى نوع وفي كافة المجالات وعلى أن يكون المنطلق الأساسى هو الإقتصاد فى المياه من خلال حملة قومية كبرى يكون شعارها الأول ونقطة بدايتها : الحفاظ على كل قطرة ماء .

الماء هو أكثرمكونات الأرض تميزاً، فقد كان مسرحاً لتطور الحياة ويدخل في تركيب كافة أشكالها في الوقت الحاضر ولعله من أثمن الموارد التي أنعمت بها الأرض علي البشرية جمعاء ، ولذلك يفترض أن يحظي الماء بإهتمام الإنسان وتقديره ، فيسعي للحفاظ علي الخزانات المائية الطبيعية ويصون نقائه إلا أن الشعوب في كافة أصقاع الأرض أبدت ضروبا ً من الإهمال وقصرالنظرفي هذاالمضمار، لاشك أن مستقبل الجنس البشري والكائنات الأخري سيكون عرضة للخطر ما لم تتحقق تحسينات أساسية في إدارة موارد كوكب الأرض المائية 
وارتبطت الحضارات القديمة بمواقع مائية معينة ، فاشتهرت حضارات بين النهرين ، والحضارة المصرية ، وحضارة حضرموت ، وكانت إجابة الله لدعاء أبى الأنبياء إبراهيم عليه السلام القائل 
ربنا إنى أسكنت لك من ذريتى بوادٍ غير ذى زرعٍ عند بيتك المحرم ، ربنا ليقيموا الصلاة فاجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوى إليهم وارزقهم من الثمرات لعلهم يشكرون.

وكانت الإجابة الإلهية تفجير نبع مائى ، عرف فيما بعد باسم ماء زمزم. لذلك يرتبط الفلاح العربى بالماء والأرض إرتباطاًوثيقاً كعلاقة المصرى بالنيل والعراقى بالفرات وعرفت الزراعة فى الوطن العربى منذ عصورسحيقة .


ولقد نسى العرب فى غمرة خلافاتهم ومشاكلهم السياسية أموراً جوهرية عديدة تحكم المستقبل العربى وتتحكم فيه وعلى رأس هذه الأمور التنمية الإقتصادية ، فساد فى فترة من الفترات مبدأ الإعتماد على الخارج فى توريد ما يأكل العرب وما يلبس العرب ، ولم لا وقد تدفقت أموال النفط فى أيديهم وأصبحت نواظرهم لا تمتد إلا إلى ما تحت أقدامهم . هذا الأمر زاد فى فقر الدول غير البترولية ، وخلف نقمة غير مسبوقة أطاحت بكثير من المسلمات ، وأدى قصر النظر إلى وقوع الدول البترولية أسيرة لبترولها بدلاً من أن تكون آسرة له ، حتى جاء النظام الدولى الجديد ليطرق رؤوس العرب الفقراء والأغنياء معا ً فقد تغيرت المفاهيم وانهارت الإمبراطوريات واختلفت المقاييس وبينما تسير معدلات التنمية بخطى متسارعة فى كل الدنيا نجدها عندنا فى بطء السلحفاة .


والعجيب أننا لا نكتشف نقاط القوة والضعف عندنا إلا عندما تثار فى الخارج ، فبينما تجرى الدراسات فى مراكز الأبحاث الغربية عن المياه فى المنطقة منذ عشرات السنين لم نتنبه نحن أن هناك مشكلة إلا بعد أن اصطدمت رؤوسنا بالصخر، فبدأت المنظمات العربية تنشىء لجانا ً لدراسة الموضوع و البحث عن حل للمعضلة التى تهدد مستقبلها .




الخاتمة :

وليس أمامنا من بديل غيرتوحيد الجهود لندعنا من الشعارات الجوفاء التى تنطلق من وقتٍ لآخر، فالدول العربية إقليم جغرافى ممتد ومتكامل حباه الله بمقومات الدولة الواحدة القوية فلنكن على مستوى التاريخ والجغرافيا ولنبدأ من نقطة الصفر حيث تنسيق السياسات وتكامل الخطط وإزالة العوائق . هذا هوالطريق ذو الإتجاه الواحد الذى يقودنا إلى أن نصبح على خريطة العالم ، أماالبديل فهو بلدان متخلفة تابعة لاتملك من قرارها شيئا ًولالمستقبلها مسلكا ًوما مشكلة المياه فى العالم العربى إلا نموذجاً معبراً عن كل شىء فى هذه المنطقة الغريبة والمليئة بالتناقضات فغداً يغرب زمان النفط وتبقى مشكلة الماء.

----------


## بيسان

حيوانات انقرضت بسبب التلوث

يذكر أن أصنافاً من الثدييات انقرضت من على سطح الكرة الأرضية، فقد انقرض منها (248) نوعاً، وأما من الطيور فقد انقرض منها (287) نوعاً، وأما من البرمائيات فقد انقرض منهـا (36) نوعاً، وانقرض أيضاً (119) نوعاً وتحت النوع من الزواحف.

ولا زالت ظاهرة الانقراض سارية في أكثر من بلدٍ، فالاتحاد السوفياتي ـ السابق ـ وحده يتهدد بانقراض (50) نوعاً مـن الثدييات و(63)نوعاً من الطيور و(121) نوعاً مـن الزواحف والبرمائيات و(418) نوعاً نباتياً راقياً حسب إحصاء الكتاب (الأحمر) لسنة 1394هـ (1974م)(1).

وعندما ينقرض حيـوان أو نبات فأثره يتعدى لغيره، حيث الارتباط الوثيق والموازنة بين أجزاء الكون وجزئياته من غير فرق بين أن يكون الملوث أو المتلف إنساناً أو غير إنسان في البر أو البحر، حيث يؤدي تخريب الغطاء النباتي والصيد غير المنظّم وتلوث الماء والهواء وغيرها إلى نقصان أعداد بعض الحيوانات وزيادة أعداد البعض الآخر.

ويوجد في كل نظام بيئي العديد من الحيوانات ذات التأثير البالغ، والتي تشترك في الحلقات المكونة للتوازن، وقد تكون هذه التأثيرات إيجابية أو سلبية ـ مثلاً ـ للحيوانات دور إيجابـي كبير في الغابة، فهي التي تؤدي إلى خلخلة الطبقة السطحية من التربة وتزيد من قدرتها على امتصاص الماء وتقلل الجريان السطحي. كما وتُغني التربة من المواد العضوية وتساهم في زيادة تحلل البقايا النباتية، بالإضافة إلـى بعثرة ونثر البذور علـى مساحات كبيرة، كما أنها تساعد علـى زيادة انتشار البذور، وذلك عندمـا تطأ أقدامها على البذور تنغرس قليلاً في التربة وتغطي بجزئياتها، وهذا يحمي البذرة من الحرارة المرتفعة أو المنخفضة، وفي إخفائها عن الحشرات وغيرها، وبالتالي تبقى هذه البذور محتفظة بقدرتها على الانتشار أكثر مـن تلك التي تبقى موجودة على سطح التربة. كما أنها تقوم بالقضاء علـى العديد من الحشرات الضارة بالأشجار والنباتات الأخرى والقوارض أثناء عمـل جحورهـا، وتقوم بخلخلة التربة وتساعد في اختراق الجزء العلوي من التربة مع بقاء النباتات الساقطة مما يزيد من نسبة المادة العضوية في التربة ويُحسن من تهويتها، وهذا يساعد وبشكل كبير علـى انتشار البذور وزيادة نمـوٍ البادرات، حيث في الصين ـ مثلاً ـ تشاهد العصافير بكثرة هائلة حتى أنها أخذت تنافس الإنسان في جمع البذور والحبوب، فأمَرَ (ماتسى تونغ) فـي أحد الأعوام بإبادة العصافير، فأبيدت بصورة وحشية وغير رحيمة، وفي العام التالي شاهدوا إصابة البذور بالتسوس، وبعد اكتشاف الأخصائيين لأسباب هذا المرض ظهر لهم أن العصافير كانت تضر بالبذور من جانب لأنها كانت تأخذ غذاءها منها ولكنها في الوقت نفسه كانت تقضي على الحشرات والديدان التي تؤثر علـى هذه البذور، ثم أمر (ماتسى تونغ) بعد ذلك بجمع العصافير من أنحاء العالم وإرسالها إلى المناطق الزراعية ونحوها، فعادت البذور إلى وضعها الصحي من جديد.

وهناك مثال آخر مـن الاتحاد السوفيـاتي ـ السابق ـ، فالمعروف عن الذئب أنه يفترس الأغنـام والأرانب والحيوانـات الأليفـة الأخرى المفيدة للإنسان، خاصة في غابات المناطق المعتدلة الباردة، ولذا قامت السلطات في موسكو وفي بولونيا بمحاولة القضاء على الذئاب، وظهر بعد أن قلَّت أعداد الذئاب بشكل كبير أن الأمـراض السارية بدأت تنتشر وبشكل سريع بين الحيوانات ذات الفراء، والتي كانت تتغذّى على لحومها الذئاب.

وأدت هذه الأمراض من جانبها إلى خسائر كبيرة، ونتيجة للدراسات تبيّن أن قلّة أعداد الذئاب بشكل كبير هو المسؤول عن انتشار الأمراض بين هذه الحيوانات، ذلك لأن الذئب يمسك بالطريدة بعد أن يطاردها ركضاً، فالحيوانات الضعيفة تسقط ضحيـة تحت أنيـاب الذئاب، أما القوية منها والسليمة فإنها تتخلص من أنياب الذئاب.

ولذا قرر الخبراء في موسكو وبولونيا الحفاظ علـى الذئاب التي تقوم بالقضاء على الحيوانات المريضة، التي تسبب نشر الوباء بين الحيوانات، وقد جلبوا أعداء الكبيرة من الذئاب إلى هاتين المدينتين.

والشيء نفسه بالنسبة إلى ثدييات وآكلات الحشرات والطيور الجارحة، فمثلاً يقضي الغرير على أكثر من (500) من الحشرات يومياً، وهناك طير آخر يقضي كل يوم على (10 آلاف ) من الديدان الصغيرة، وهناك أمثلة أخرى يجدها الإنسان في كتب البيئة والحيوان.

أمـا بعض التأثـيرات السلبية للثدييـات، والـتي لا يمكن مقارنتها بالإيجابيات، فتظهر بشكل خاص عندمـا تزداد أعدادها بشكل كبير بحيث تقوم بالتهام كافة البذور لدرجة أنهـا تمنع تجدد الأشجار والنباتات الأخرى، كما أنهـا تأكل الأجزاء الفتية مـن الأشجار والشجيرات وكذلك البادرات الفتيّة. كذلك يمكن أن تُسبب الطيـور أضراراً للغابات حيث تأكل البذور وبالتالي تقلل من تجدد الأشجار، وبعض الطيور تعيش في الشتاء على حساب براعم الأشجار وهـذا يلحق ضرراً بها، ولكن مـن ناحية أخرى فللطيور تأثيرات إيجابية بالغة، فهي التي تخلص الغابات من أعداد هائلة من الحشرات حيث تشكل الحشرات القسم الأساسي مـن غذائهـا، وخاصة الحشرات الضارة، ـ فمثلاً ـ أحد الطيور والذي يسمى ب‍(سنِّ المنجل) يخلِّص الغابة من ثلاثة أرباع يرقات نوع من الحشرات الضارة وليس الأشجار فقط بل أوراق الأشجار أيضاً، وقد وُجد في بطن (15) طيراً منها (548) يرقة من هذه الحشرات، وهكذا ـ مثـلاً ـ الرُخ وأبو لحية وغيرهما كثير مـن الطيور التي تفترس جثث الحيوانات الميتة، وبذا تمنع انتشار الأمراض، كما إن (التلوث البيئـي) هواءً كان أو ماءً تسبب تلوثاً كبيراً بالنسبة إلـى الثروة السمكيّة، ونتيجة للتلوث فإنّ أعدادها قلّت وبشكل كبير في الأنهار والبحيرات وأطراف البحار الكبيرة. وحتى أن الأفاعـي التي تسبب الخـوف والهلـع والرعب والتسميـم أحياناً للإنسان أو الحيوان تعتبر مفيدة مـن وجهة نظر أخرى، فالسم مـن الأدوية ذات الفوائد الكبيرة، والذي يُستعمـل حالياً في علاج العديد من الأمراض، كما وإن جلود الحيّات مـن أفضل أنواع الجلود ولها متانة وقدرة على البقاء وتضاهي الجلود الأخرى.

ولا شك إن للأفاعي فوائد فـي خلق حالة التوازن في الطبيعة، فهي تتغذى علـى الحشرات والأحياء التي لـو بقيت وتكاثرت لأثّرت على حياة الإنسان، ومن بين الحيوانات الضارة التي تقضي عليها الأفاعي هي الفئران.

والدراسات دلّت علـى إن 99% مـن الحشرات مفيدة للإنسان إمّا مباشرة كالنحل ودودة القزّ، أو غير مباشرة كالحشرات التي تلتهم الحشرات الضارة. ومن الواضح أن كل ما خلقه الله تعالى فهو لحكمة وبميزان دقيق وإن لم نكتشف أبعاد ذلك.

ولا ريب إن الحيوانات السامة من أفاعي أو حشرات لها فائدة أخرى من تطهير الأجواء مـن التلوث، فهي تأخذ السموم من الهواء، حالها حال الأشجار التي تأخذ ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الجو وتحوله إلى أوكسجين.

لذا كان من اللازم الحفاظ على مختلف الحيوانات سواء التي يُستفاد منها من لحمها أو جلدها أو فرائها، ويستفاد من أجزاء منها كدواء مفيد لمعالجة بعض الأمراض.

من هنا سعت بعض الدول إلى تربية هذه الحيوانات لإغراض اقتصادية بحتة، ومـن هنا يتضح أن لبعض الحيوانات الضارة مـن أفاعي وحشرات وغيرها، تأثير كبير في التوازن الحيواني وفي توفير النظام البيئي، حيث تساهم في وقف زيادة عدد الحشرات الضارة بالتهامها أو قتلها أو ما شابه ذلك.

وهكـذا يلـزم الحفاظ علـى الحيوانات والنباتات التي هي في طريق الانقراض، ومـع انقراضها تخسر البشرية حلقات هامة من حلقات التوازن الطبيعي في الكائنات الحية.

وقـد أشار أحـد الباحثين الغربيين علـى أنه لو لم يُقض على البقرة البحرية، وهـي بقرة كانت تعيش فـي الشواطئ غير العميقة لمنطقة الشرق الأقصى وكانت تتغذى على الأُشنيّات وعلى النباتات المائية، فربما أخذ حل مشكلة البروتينات الحيوانية مجرى آخر يختلف عمّا هو عليه الآن، ولأُنشأت مزارع بحرية لهذه الأبقار في كل أجزاء العالم.

----------


## بيسان

مبيدات الحشرات

مسألة: مبيدات الحشرات(2) أيضاً من الملوثات، وتعدّ بعض الحشرات من القديم مـن أنواع الآفات. وقد سُجّل منها حتى الآن (10 آلاف) نوع كآفات ضارة بالمحاصيل والحيوانات النافعة والإنسان والمنتجات المخزونة.

وقد ذكرت بعض التقارير أنه يوجد فـي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحدها نحو (200) نوع من الآفات الحشريّة الخطيرة، ونحو (500) نوع آخر قد تُحدث أضراراً اقتصاديـة كبيرة، كما ويوجد بها نحو (300) نوع من النباتات تندرج تحت الحشائـش، وقرابـة (1800) نوع من النباتات تسبب أضراراً اقتصادية نتيجة لتأثيراتها علـى المحاصيل الزراعية ويوجد عدد كبير من النباتات المضرة، وهي تعدّ بالآلاف مثل الطحالب والنباتات الطفيلية والنباتات المفرزة للسموم.

وقد بلغ عـدد الأمراض النباتية التي تسببهـا الفطريات والمسجلّة في أمريكا زهاء (100 ألف) مرض مُعدي.

وكما خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى النباتات والحشـرات الضارة لمصلحة أهم، كذلك خلق أنواعاً كثيرة من النباتات والحشرات النافعة. وقد عدّ في إيران وحدها (100 ألف) نوع مـن النباتات والأعشاب النافعة لمختلف الأمراض. ولا عجب فـي ذلك فقد أحصى الأطباء القدامى الأمراض التي تصيب الإنسان ب‍ـ(24 ألف) نوع من المرض لكل واحد من السوداء والصفراء والبلغم والدم ستة آلاف مرض حسب إحصائهم.

وفـي التاريخ المدوّن(3) أن الإنسان كان منذ القدم وهو يعالج الآفات بالنباتات، وقد استخدم علماء الإسلام البصل العنصل لمكافحة الفئران، كما استعمل السومريّون سنـة 2500 قبـل الميـلاد مركبات الكبريت الطبيعية لمكافحة الحشرات، وفـي عام 1500 قبل الميلاد استخرج الصينيّون المبيدات الحشرية مـن مصادر نباتية، وقـد استخدموهـا لحماية بذور النباتات من الإصابات الحشريـة، وكذلك لتدخيل بعض النباتات المصابة ببعض الآفات الحشرية(4).

وفي سنة 300 بعد الميلاد أُدخلت طـرق مكافحة الحشرات من خلال مزارع المفترسات، حيث أطلق نوع النمـل المفترس علـى الخنافس الثاقبة لأشجار الفاكهة.

وقد أوصى جماعة من العلماء بعدم استخدام مبيدات الحشرات إلاّ عند الضرورة القصوى، وذلك في حالة فشل الطرق غير الكيماوية في منع بعض الآفات من إحداث أضرار اقتصادية، لكن نُظم المكافحة فـي الوقت الحاضر اتجهت إلـى استخدام المبيدات الكيماوية الـتي تميّزت بفاعليتها وبساطتها ورخص ثمنها وتوفّرهـا فـي الأسواق. وكان أول المركبات العضوية التي استخدمت لمكافحة الآفات مركب (دي دي تي)(5).

وقد أدى التطوّر السريع الذي حدث في الصناعات البتروكيماويات إلى إنتاج عدد هائل من المبيدات الكيماوية.

وقد ساعد نجاح أسلوب رشّ المبيدات بواسطة الطائرات على التوسع الهائل في استخدام المبيدات الكيماوية في المساحات الشاسعة من العالم التي تم زراعتها.

وبذلك كثر المحصول إذ كانت الحشرات والجراثيم قـد سببت خسائر فادحة في المحاصيل الزراعية التي يعتبر البشر بأمسّ الحاجة إليها. وقد تبيّن أن الحشرات وغيرها من الآفات الزراعية تُتلف خُمس المحاصيل الزراعية في بعض البلدان، ففي الهند ـ مثـلاً ـ تستهلك الحشرات سنوياً كميّات من المحاصيل تكفي لتغذية تسعة ملايين إنسان. وفـي أمريكا تبيد الفطريات والحشرات والجراثيم ما قيمته خمس مليارات مـن الدولارات سنوياً، فضلاً عن الجهود الضخمة لمكافحة الآفات الزراعية.

وتستعمل المبيدات في الحال الحاضر فـي كافة أرجاء الكرة الأرضية، وقد بدت المكافحة الكيماوية فـي البداية فعّالة لدرجة أثار الاعتقاد بمقدرتها على التغلّب على مشكلات الآفات الزراعية بشكل نهائي، ولكن هذا العمل لم يدم طويلاً إذ سرعان مـا تبيّن أن المبيدات تنقذ المحاصيل والغابات والمروج من أخطار الأمراض، ولكنها مـن ناحية ثانية تؤدي إلى تخلخل النظام البيئي وتلوث الوسط البيئي وتؤثر بأشكال سلبية عديدة على حياة الإنسان وحياة الحيوانات والنباتات.

أضرار المبيدات الكيماوية

وقـد ازداد وبشكل كبير بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية استعمال المبيدات الكيماوية، وقد أخذت المجلات العلمية تنصح باستعمال مركبات مختلفة مثل (دي دي تي) وغيره، والتي استعملت لأكثر أمراض النباتات وضدّ الحشرات الضارة المختلفة، وأثمرت بنتائج كبيرة وأنقذت العديد من المحاصيل، وازداد إنتاج العالم من المبيدات بشكل كبير إذ وصل في سنوات 1370 ـ 1371هـ (1951 ـ 1952م) إلى أكثر من مائة ألف طن.

ومما لا شكّ فيه فإن المبيدات الكيماوية ساهمت وإلى حدّ بالغ الأهمية في القضاء على عدد كبير مـن أمـراض النباتات وقضت على الحشرات الناقلة للأمراض، كما وساهمت المبيدات الكيماوية وخاصة بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية في القضاء على وباء التيفوئيد وعلى مرض الملاريا، وذلك عن طريق القضاء على البعوض الناقل للأمراض، ويقدّر عـدد الذين نجوا بفضلها (5 ملايين) إنسان كمـا حالت دون حـدوث (100 مليون) إصابة، ولذا فقد أقبل المزارعون ومربّوا الماشية علـى استعمـال المبيـدات الكيماوية خاصة وإن جهودهم لمقاومة الحشرات كثيراً ما باءت بالفشل.

ولكن استعمال المبيدات له أضرار كبيرة حتى قال بعضهم: إن أمثال هذه المبيدات سوف تسمّم كل العالم وتصل إلى الإنسان والحيوان وغير ذلك مما يسبب مختلف الأمراض والأعراض.

وينجم خطر المبيدات مـن تركيبها الكيماوي، وهي تبقى فترة طويلة ربما (10 سنوات) أو أكثـر دون أن تتغيّر خواصّها الكيماوية، كما وإن تركيزها يزداد عبر انتقالها إلى السلسلة الغذائية ويتركّز في دهون الحيوانات.

ويؤدي استعمال المبيدات بدون رقابة علميـة شديدة إلى أضرار بالغة على النباتات، حيث يلاحظ في البداية تغيّر في لون الأوراق التي تغدو سمراء داكنة ومـن ثـمّ صفراء فاقعة كما وتتغيّر شدة التعرّق والتركيب الضوئي. فتفاعل الهرمونات ومن ثم موت النباتات. ولهذا لابدّ من معرفة تأثير المبيدات على النباتات وبشكل دقيق قبل استعمالها، أما تأثيرها على الإنسان فيتوقف على طبيعتها الكيماوية وعلى طريقة وصولها إلى الإنسان على شكل أبخرة أو ذرّات دقيقة عن طريق التنفّس أو مع المياه أو الأطعمة أو ما أشبه ذلك.

وهناك أنواع شتى من المبيدات الحشرية تختلف فـي تركيبها الكيماوي وفي آثارها السامّة، كما تختلف في شدّة تلويثها للبيئة، بالإضافة إلى تباينها في الخصائص المميّزة لها مثل ميلها للذوبان في الماء أو قابليتها للتبخر أو التطاير أو مقاومتها لعمليات التحلل الكيماوي المختلفة أو الصورة العامة التي تكون عليها. إذ يمكن أن يكون بصـورة مسحوق أو بصورة حبيبات أو بصورة محلول أو بصورة أبخرة أو بسائر الصور الأخرى.

ويستهلك العالم حالياً أكثر من (4 ملايين) طن من المبيدات الحشرية في كل سنة، ويزداد هذا القدر زيادة مطّردة عاماً بعد عام، ورغم ذلك فإن الحشرات ما زالت تقضي فعلياً على مـا ربما يصل إلى نصف كمية المحاصيل الزراعية قبل نضجها وحصادها.

وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحدها قُدّر أن ما قيمته (500 ألف) طـن مـن المبيدات الحشرية يتم استعمالها سنوياً لإبادة الحشرات والقوارض والأحياء المجهرية التي تهاجم المحاصيل، وتكلّف هـذه الكميـة نحو مليونين ونصف المليون من الدولارات.

وفي الحرب العالمية الثانية كانت هذه المواد حكراً على الحلفاء، حيث استعمل على نطاق واسع في الاستخدامات المدنية مثل مكافحة الآفات التي لا علاقة لها بالصحة العامة كالذباب والبعوض والقمّل والقراد وما أشبه ذلك. كما استعمل للحدّ من وباء التيفوئيد في إيطاليا، واستعمل في حماية الجيوش في المحيط الهادي من بعوض الملاريا، وفي سنة 1370هـ (1950م) أدى استخدام هـذا المبيد في جزيرة سيلان (سريلانكا) إلـى خفض خطر مرض الملاريا مـن قرابة (3 ملايين) حالة إلى ما يقارب (7 آلاف) حالة. فقد استخدم ال‍ـ(دي دي تي) بشكل محاليل ومساحيق ودهونات، وهو يؤثر في الحشرات أثناء الملامسة، وهـو يعدّ أساساً من السموم العصبية وتتأثر أجزاء الجهاز العصبي المركزي بهذا المركب.

وقد أدى الإفراط فـي استخدام ال‍ـ(دي دي تي) إلى أن أصبح هناك العديد من سُلالات الحشرات المقاومة لتأثير المركب(6)، ولقد حدثت زيادة وبائية فـي الآفات غير الاقتصادية بعد استخدام (دي دي تي) في مصر مثل العنكبوت الأحمر والمنّ.

وهناك عـدة مشتقات للـ (دي دي تي) تؤدي نفـس المفعول وهي تتّصف بثباتها الشديد وبطأ تحلّلها فـي التربة، إلـى غير ذلك من المبيدات المختلفة، والتي لهـا آثار جانبية بالنسبة إلـى الإنسان والحيوان والنبات بل والتربة أيضاً

----------


## بيسان

أقسام المبيدات

ثمّ إن المبيدات على أقسام:

المبيدات العشبية والمبيدات الحشرية والمبيدات الكيماويـة، فالمبيدات العشبية أوّل ما استعملت كانت لإزالة الأعشاب الضارة من جوانب الخطوط الحديدية والخطوط العامة وأطراف الفنادق المبينة في الساحات والقضاء على الأعشاب الضارة التي تنمو في المزروعات المختلفة، كما وقد استعملت لإبادة المزروعات ولإسقاط أوراق الأشجار أثنـاء الحرب الفيتنامية، فإن للمبيدات العشبية تأثيرات كبيرة وخاصة فـي حال استعمالهـا لمقاومة نوع معين من الأعشاب الضارة، أما في حال استعمالها مـن الطائرات فإن تأثيرها يكون سلبيّاً إلى حد ما.

كما وإن هناك مبيدات تؤدي إلـى سوء نمو الثمار والمحاصيل، كما وتسبب أضراراً كبيرة على بشرة العمال الذيـن يصنعون بعض المواد أو يوزعونها، ولهذا فهي مـن المواد الخطرة. وقـد ازدادت المبيدات الحشرية بشكل كبير بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.

وتعتبر المبيدات الحشرية المنقذ الفعّال من الآفات الحشرية، ولكن كثيراً ما كانت لها نتائج خطيرة خاصة وإنّ تحلّلها يتم بشكل بطيء، وبالتالي يزداد تركيزها من عام لآخر سواء في التربة أو في الماء أو في أجسام الكائنات الحية لدرجة أن الباحثـين يعتقدون أن الوسط أصبح ملوثاً بهذه المواد الكيماوية، ولكن جملة من المواد تؤثر على صحة الإنسان والحيوان، فقد تجمعت حالياً الكثير من الحقائق عن تأثير المبيدات وخاصة الـ(دي دي تي) وغيرها على الجملة العصبيـة، وعلـى استقلاب الهرمونات الجنسية للثدييات والتي من ضمنها الإنسان نفسه.

ولذا ذكر جملة من الأطباء أن هذه المواد يجب أنّ لا تستعمل أكثر من مرتين، كما لابدّ من استبدالها بطرق أخرى غير ملوثة للوسط.

وتؤدي هذه المواد إلى تطور غير طبيعي لكثير من الكائنات الحية ذات الأهمية الاقتصادية، والـتي تعيش فـي الماء، كمـا وتؤدي إلى تقليل شدة التركيب الضوئي بشكل كبير وإلى نقص كمية الأوكسجين في الماء ‎.

وقد استعمل الـ(دي دي تي) في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للقضاء على البعوض فـي مستنقعات خاصة، حيث رشّت هـذه المستنقعات عدّة سنوات و… وكان تركيز هـذه المادة قليـلاً بحيث لا يؤثر على الكائنات المائية، ولكن عند استعمال هذه المواد غاب عـن أذهان الباحثين أنها صعبة التفكّك، وأنها تبقى فترة زمنيـة طويلة محتفظة بسميّتها، وقد امتصت هذه المواد من قبل النباتات المائية الموجودة فـي هـذه المستنقعات ثم انـــتقلت إلى الأسماك التي تعيش على حساب النباتات وبعدها انتقلت إلى نسج الحيوانات المفترسة التي تأتي في قمة السلسلة الغذائية كالطيـور آكلة الأسماك، وكان تركيز هذه المواد يزداد في أجسام الحيوانات المفترسة. ونجم عن زيادة التركيز لـ(دي دي تي) في أجسام الحيوانات المفترسة إلى موت جماعات منها، كما وتبين أن للطيور حساسية كبيرة لهذه المواد لأنها تعيق تَشَكُّل قشرة البيضة كما وتؤثر بشكل كبير على الغُدد الصمّاء.

أما تأثير المبيدات الكيماوية، فقد ظهرت سنة 1380هـ (1961م) حالات تسمّم بين الثيران في مزرعة البحوث في مصر بعد تغذيها على الحصة التي سبق رشّها منـذ ثلاثة أسابيع بمزيج مـن ال‍ـ(دي دي تي). وتضمنت الأعراض حركات عصبيـة وتقلصات عضليـة بالرأس امتدت إلى عضلات الكتفين وزيادة حساسية الحيوانات وكثرة اللّعاب، وأصيبت الماشية في سنة 1388هـ ( 1968م) نتيجة رشّ حقول القطن بواسطة الطائرات.

وقد قام جماعة من العلماء في شمال (سانفرانسيسكو) بمشاهدة أعشاش الطيور في وقت من السنة الذي تكون فيهـا هذه الطيور قد اكتست بالرشّ وأخذت تستعد للطيران من أعشاشها.

وقد أثرت هذه المادة على بيوض الطيور حيث جعلتها رقيقة قابلة للكسر بسرعة، منها طيور البجع الذي يسبب فقس البيض بمجرد الرقود عليه.

كما ودلت البحوث على أن تركيزاً محدوداً من مادة (دي دي تي) يؤدي حتماً إلى موت 90% من يرقات وبيض المحّار. وقد حدّدت وزارة الصحة في أمريكا مبيداً كلوريّاً كمسبب لقتل (10 ملايين) سمكة في حوض نهر (المسيسيبي) و(خليج المكسيك).

كما وقد توصّل بعض الباحثين إلى أن الزراعة المميتة من ال‍ـ(دي دي تي)، التي لا تؤدي إلـى الموت تسبب خفـض نسبة التناسل لمختلف أنواع الحيوانات. وقد اكتشف جماعة مـن العلماء أن الفئران التي تغذّت بأغذية ملوثة ببعض المبيدات أصيبت بالسرطـان، ولذلك فقد حرّمت السلطات استخدامه كليّاً.

وعلى أي حال: فبعض المبيدات يجب منع استعمالها لضررها الفادح، والبعض الآخر يجب التقليل منها إلى أقصى حدّ في إطار باب التزاحم والأهم والمهم، فإن الإكثار من استخدامها يؤدي إلى تلوث التربة الزراعية، فغالباً ما يتبقى جزء كبير من هذه المبيدات في الأرض الزراعية، وقد تصل نسبته إلى نحو 15% من كمية المبيد المستعمل. ولا يزول أثر مثل هذه المبيدات المتبقية في التربة إلاّ بعد انقضاء مدة طويلة قـد تصل إلى أكثر من (10) سنوات. وقد تحمل مياه الأمطار بعض هذه المبيدات مـن التربة إلى المجاري المائية، وتسبب كثيراً من الأضرار لما بها من كائنات حية ثم تصل هذه المبيدات من الأحياء الموجودة في الماء إلى الطيور ومن الطيور إلى الإنسان.

وإذا كانت مبيـدات الآفـات تؤدي دوراً هاماً فـي حياة النباتات والأشجار، حين تؤدي إلى تقليل مخاطر الآفات الضارة مثل ذباب الفاكهة ودودة القطن، فإن الإفراط في استخدام هذه المبيدات من جانب وعدم ترشيد استعمالها وعدم التوعية بأضرارها من جانب آخر يؤدي حتماً إلى ظهور نتائج وخيمة بالغة الخطورة على صحة الإنسان والحيوان وعلى التربة الزراعية نفسها بالإضافة إلى تأثيرها بالنباتات. فالنباتات الـتي تزرع في التربة الملوثة بمبيدات الآفات تمتص جزءاً من هذه المبيدات وتختزنها في سوقها وأوراقها وثمارها، ثم تنتقل هذه المبيدات بعد ذلك إلى الحيوانات الـتي تتغذى بهذه النباتات وتظهر في ألبانها ولحومها وتسبب كثيراً من الأضرار لمـن يتناول لحوم هذه الحيوانات وألبانها، حتى إن هذه المبيدات تنتقل من ألبانها إلى صغارها، كما وتنتقل إلى الطيور عبر الحيوانات المتفسخة التي تحتوي على كمية من هذه المبيدات.

وتؤثر هذه المبيدات في الكائنات الدقيقـة الموجودة في التربة الزراعية، وينقسم العاملون في مجال وقايـة النباتات إلـى فريقين اثنين عند دراسة هذا التأثير، حيث يعتقد فريق منهمـا أن المبيدات لا تؤثر بدرجة خطرة في هذه المجال، وإنما أضرارها يسيرة، ويمكن تحمّلها وإزالتها بسبب الأدوية، ويرى الفريق الآخر أن وصول هذه المبيدات إلى التربة يؤثر في التوازن الموجود بين مكوّنات التربة الطبيعية والكيماوية، وهو أمر يؤدي إلى تقليل خصوبة التربة الزراعية وانخفاض إنتاجيّتها.

وقد أحدثت جميع المبيدات التي تمّ اختبارها تأثيرات ضارة في الكثير من الكائنات الدقيقة المفيدة التي تسهم في تكامل عناصر البيئة في التربة الزراعية، وخاصة خلال الأسابيع الأربعة الأولى من رشّ المبيدات.

كما وتبين أن المبيدات الحشرية الكيماويـة تتسبّب في قتل الكثير من الأحياء الدقيقة التي تستوطن التربة، والتي تسهـم فـي تحليل المواد العضوية والمخلّفات النباتية التي ينتج عنها العناصر الحية المكونـة للتربة الزراعية، فإن الكائنات الحية الدقيقة لها دورها المهم في التوازن الطبيعي للبيئة، فهي تسهم في تنقية الماء في كثير من عوامل التلوث، ذلك لأنها تساعد على الحفاظ على نسبة الأوكسجين الذائب في الماء.

وقد حدث في (نيكاراغوا) أنه وقعت أكثر من (3 آلاف) حالة تسمّم، وما يربو على (400) حالة وفاة بين العمال الذين يعملون في حقول القطن سنوياً على مدى عشر سنوات، كما وحدثت حالات مماثلة في بعض دول أمريكا الوسطى حيث يزرع القطن على نحو تجاري.

وفي الهند بلغـت حــــالات التسمّـم بالمبيدات نحو (100) حالة سنة 1378هـ (1958م) ونحو (54) حالة في سنة 1387هـ (1967م)، وفي سوريا بلغت عدد الحالات (1500) حالة في سنة 1380هـ.

ويتأثر الإنسان بهذه المبيدات بطريقة مباشرة إما عن طريق الملامسة أو عن طريق استنشاق أبخرة هذه المبيدات.

وقد يتأثر بها بطريقة غير مباشرة، فهو يتغذى بالحيوانات والنباتات، ويصل إليه مع هـذا الغذاء كلما يختزن من المبيدات في أنسجة هذه الحيوانات والنباتات، وكلّما يلـوث منتجاتها مثل البيض واللبن والزبد والدهن والجبن وما إلى ذلك، كما وتسبب مبيدات الآفات العديد من الأمراض الخطرة مثل السرطان، وقد أوضحـت الدراسات المخبرية إن الاستخدام المكثف لهذه المبيدات في حقول القطن فـي بعض الولايات الغربية أدى إلى حدوث أورام سرطانية في حيوانات التجارب.

وتمثّل مشكلة مخلفـات المبيدات فـي المحاصيـل الزراعية تحدياً هائلاً باستخدام المبيدات الكيماويـة، وتوجد هذه المخلفات عادة في الغذاء أو في الماء بكميات صغيرة لكنها ضارة على كل حال.

ثم إنه كثير ما تسبب الفطريـات الطفيلية خسارة فادحة في المحصول وهذه الأمراض يتم القضاء عليها بعدة مواد كيماوية مختلفة، فقد استعملت عدة مركبات تحتوي على النحاس بمختلف الآفات الزراعية والعفن التي تسببها الفطريات، وعند استعماله لمدة، تصبح التربة ملـوثة بالنحاس وتتأثر تبعاً لذلك البيئة الحيوانية فتنقـرض الديدان، ولكـن لا تأثير له على الأشجار الناضجة إلاّ تأثيراً ضعيفاً، ولا تتأثر البيئة المحيطة إلاّ تأثيراً ضئيلاً.

وكثير من المبيدات الفطرية العضوية لها تأثير ملحوظ خاصة في الحدائق ولكن بما إنّ الكمية العامة المستعملـة ليست كبيرة إذا ما قورنت ببعض المواد الأخرى ـ كما وإنها عموماً أعلى سعـراً ـ لذلك استعملت بكثير من الحذر ولاحتمال حدوث حالات تلوث خطيرة مـن جرّاء استعمالها، لكنّه ملوث أيضاً ومؤثر على التربة والزرع والحيوانات وأخيراً الإنسان.

وقد استعملت عدة مركبات يدخل في صنعها الزئبق كمبيدات فطرية، واستعمل أيضاً كمطهّر للإنسان وفـي الحدائـق بكميات كبيرة، وهكذا استعملت مركبات الزئبق العضوية في عملية تبخير الحبوب لدرجة إن حبوب القمح فـي بريطانيـا تبخّـر حسب طلب الزبائن، وعملية التبخير في هذه تستعمل لمنع إصابة الحبوب بالفطريات سواء كانت تسبب ضرراً أم لا في أي مجال، لكن الزئبق ملوِّث عـام، فهو يخزن ويتركز بواسطة الأحياء، وقد ينتقل ويتركز في سلسلة الغذاء، ولقـد كانت هناك الكثير من الحالات التي قامت بها الأسماك والقواقع بتركيز نسب عالية من الزئبق فحدثت حالات وفاة بالإضافة إلى حالات مرضية كثيرة بالنسبة إلـى من أكلوا هذه الأسماك أو القواقع.

والحالات الخطيرة من التلوث قـد حدثت نتيجة الاستعمال الصناعي ونتيجة صناعة الأخشاب أكثر مـن الكميات الصغيرة المستعملة في الزراعة. وقد تسمّمت بعض الطيور جرّاء أكل الحبوب المبخرَّة.

وفي بريطانيا يتم التبخير بواسطة مركبـات الزئبق خاصة والتي ليست حادة السميّة للفقاريات وإن كانت سميّة أيضاً، وتتخثّر خصوصاً بعد تركزها في الحيوان.

وتجارب الغذاء على الطيور توضح أنه أخطر من تعاطي جرعات مميتة، بينما استعمل في بعض الدول الأوربية مركـب الزئبق على نحو خاص بتوسع وهو سام جداً، وقد قتلت مـن جرّاء استعمالـه بعض الطيور بدرجة غير متوقعة.

ومن الواضح إنّ المركبـات الزئبقية مختلفة في خطورتها حسب تراكيبها المختلفة، وإحدى هذه المخاطر هـو تحللها وتغييرها عند وصولها للبيئة بفعل البكتيريا إلى نوع خطير من السموم.

وقد يحدث هذا في معدة الحيوان المجترّ التي يحدث التمثيل فيها أو في قاع البحيرة أو الطبقة العفنة، ولهذه الأسباب يجب بذل الجهود لتقليل نسبة الزئبق من ناحية، ومن ناحية ثانية الاستغناء عنه مهما أمكن، لأن ما أضرّ كثيرُهُ أضرّ قليله أيضاً لكن بنسبة.

----------


## بيسان

وهذا ينطبق على الصناعة أكثر من الزراعة، كما إن كميات كبيرة من الزئبق الموجود في البرِّ أو البحر وجدت في الصخور بفعل الطقس، وقد مثّل أحد العلماء السلسلة الغذائية التي تتأثر بواسطـة المبيـدات بقوله إن حشرة صغيرة قد تأكل حافة أحـد أوراق النبات الملوث بالمبيد الحشري، ثم تأتي حشرة أكبر فتلتهم عدداً من هذه الحشرات الصغيرة، ويأتي بعد ذلك عصفور نهم فيأكل أعداداً كبيرة من هذه الحشرات، وأخيراً يأتي صقر مفترس فيلتهم هذا العصفور(8).

والملاحظ إن كل خطوة مـن هـذه الخطوات تؤدي إلى تركيز المبيد الحشري في جسم الحيوان، ويبلغ هذا التركيز حدّهُ الأقصى في جسم الحيوان الذي في نهاية السلسلة ويكون مأكولاً للإنسان. ويبدو تأثير هذه السلسلة في كثير من الأماكن ففي بحيرة (كلير) بولاية كاليفورنيا يستعمل بنسبة ضئيلة من مبيد الحشرات يماثـل الـ(دي دي تـي) يعرف باسم (دي دي دي) بتركيز لا يزيد عن 14% مـن المائة جزء فـي المليـون للقضاء على إحدى الكائنات غير المرغوب فيها، ووجودها في مياه هـذه البحيرة، ومع مضي الوقت لوحظ موت بعض الأسماك التي تعيش فـي هذه البحيرة كذلك بعض الطيور والبط البريّ.

وقد تبين في التحليل إن ماء البحيرة يحتوي على 14% من المائة جزء في المليون من هذا الجزء، إلاّ أن هـذه النسبة ارتفعت إلى (221 جزءاً) في المليون في الأسماك الكبيرة، وإلى نحو (2500 جزءاً) في المليون في الأنسجة الدهنية للبط البري الذي يعيش فوق سطح هذه البحيرة.

وقد تبين أن مبيد (دي دي تي) يدخل في العمليات الكيماوية المؤدية إلى تكوين عناصر الكالسيوم في أجسام الطيور، ويؤدي ذلك إلى وضع هذه الطيور بيض رقيق القشر لا يتحمل الصدمات، وقد يتهشم هذا البيض تحت ثقل جسم أنثى الطائر عندما تحتضنه للتدفئـة أو عندما تحرّكه لتجعلها ظهراً لبطن، مما ينتج عنه موت الأجنّة، وتتعرض هذه الطيور لخطر الانقراض.

ومن أمثلة الطيور التي أوشك بعضها علـى الانقراض لهذه الأسباب، النسر الأمريكي والصقر وطائر البليكان وغيرها.

وقد اكتشف المهتمّون بحماية الحياة البريّة وجـود قسم من المبيدات في بيض النوارس، وهو أمر يسبب فـي موت أجنَّة الطيور داخل البيض، كما وإنه تؤثر مبيدات الآفات في النحل والحشرات الملقّحة الأخرى، مما يؤدي في النهاية إلى انخفاض معدل التلقيح في الأزهار بالإضافة إلى ضعف قوة طوائف النحل نتيجة لموت عدد كبير مـن الشغّالات التي تقوم بجمع الرحيق، وقد ترتب على ذلك انخفاض مهول للعسل بالإضافة إلى انخفاض إنتاجية المحاصيل الحقلية والبستانية، وكثيراً مـا يدخل العسل مـن هـذه المبيدات فإذا أكله الإنسان تسبب له أمراضاً.

وقد ظهرت هذه المشكلة بصورة خطرة في مـــصر بعد تنفيذ نظام الرشّ الجوي للمبيدات بالطائرة والذي أدى إلى قلّة المحاصيل.

والنتيجة طبعاً ازدياد نسبة الفقراء والجياع وبالتالي سوء التغذية وانتشار الأمراض، كما حدث في مصر وبعض البلدان الأخرى كما أن اختلال حجم السكان في مصر من ناحية الزيادة ومن ناحية قلة المساحة المزروعة يعدّ إحدى المعوقات الهامة للإنتاج الزراعي بالإضافة إلى ما ذكرناه.

وفي بداية هذا القرن لـم يتجاوز عدد السكان في مصر (10 ملايين) نسمة، وفي سنة 1356هـ (1937م) زاد عـدد السكان ليصل إلى حوالي (15 مليون) نسمة، ثـم أصبح (18 مليون) سنـــة 1366هـ (1947م) و(23 ملـــيون) ســــنة 1379هـ (1960م) ليصل إلى زهاء (49 مليون) سنة 1404هـ (1984م) وفـي مواجهة تلك الزيادة المستمرة لحجم السكان لم تحقق الرقعة الزراعية نمواً مماثلاً نتيجة ترك العمل بالقوانين الإسلامية والتي منها (الأرض لله ولمن عمرها)(9) وقاعدة (من سبق)(10) وغير ذلك. فمنذ بداية هذا القرن حتى سنة 1405ه (1985م) والرقعـة الزراعية تتراوح بين (6 ملايين) فدّان وشيء، فقد تعرّضت فـي السنوات الأخيرة لخطر التجريف والزحف العمراني من البيوت والمنشآت الصناعية ومشروعات الطرق والمرافق. وبالتالي تم تحويل جزء كبير من الأراضي الزراعية إلى استعمالات غير زراعية، وكان نتيجة ذلك أن انخفض متوسط نصيب الفرد من الرقعة الزراعية انخفاضاً شديداً. فقد كان هذا المتــــوسط فـي سنة 1379هـ (1960م) يدور حول 22% من الفدان ثم انخفض ليصل إلـى 16% مـن الفدان سنة 1395هـ (1975م)، وأخيراً انخفض هذا المتوسط حتى وصل إلى 13% من الفدان طبقاً لإحصاءات سنة 1405هـ (1985م). فإذا انضم هذا إلى ما ذكرناه من التسمّم والتلوث تكون النتيجة الجوع.

هذا بالإضافة إلى إنّ الإصلاح الزراعـي الذي نفّذه جمال عبد الناصر خفّض المستوى لأنه بدّل الأيدي المديرة إلـى أيدي غير مديرة، كما حدث ذلك في العراق في عهد عبد الكريم قاسم(11) أيضاً، فقد كان العراق يصدّر الكثير من المحاصيل حتى الحنطة إلاّ أنه بعـد الإصلاح الزراعي أخذ يستورد حتى التبن.

وقـد كتب الأخ السيد صادق (حفظه الله) دراسـةً حول الإصلاح الزراعي الذي وقع في العراق، وطبعه ثم أمرت الحكومة إحراق الكتاب لأنها لم تجد جواباً لعلامات الاستفهام التي طرحها الكتاب.

وكان من آثار الإصلاح الزراعي نزوح الكثير من الفلاحين إلى المدن، لأن الربح في المدن أكثر من الربح في الزراعة الخاضعة للإصلاح الزراعي(12). وقـد فعـل مثـل ذلك ملـك إيران ـ محمد رضا ـ مسبباً اكتظاظ المدن بالفلاحين.

وقد نجم عـن الزحف الريفـي إلـى المدن ـ الناجم عن ذلك المنهج الاقتصادي الخاطئ ـ رخص الأيدي العاملة حسب قانون العرض والطلب.

وعلى أي حال: فمن البديهي إنه كلّما كان تركيز المبيد عالياً كانت الآثار الضارة الناتجة عنه كبيرة، وكذلك كلّما طالت هذه المدة ازداد الأثر السيئ للمبيد، ولا فرق هنا إن كان استعمال المبيد عبر آلات ميكانيكية أم بالرشّ عبر الطائرات أم بالتعفير باليد.

ثم لا يخفى أن لكل نوع من التربة ونسبة الرطوبة فيها ودرجة حرارتها وكونها قريبة من الشمس كخط الاستواء أو بعيدة عنها دور كبير في حفاظ التربة مـن مبيدات الآفات التي تتساقـط فيها أو تتسرّب إليها عند استخدام المبيدات لقتل الآفات الزراعية.

كما أنه تختلف قدرة النباتات على امتصاص المبيدات الحشرية لاختلاف أنواعها، فمثلاً: زراعة أنواع مـن البطاطس والفجل والجزر في تربة زراعية عولجت بمبيد (الألدرين) بمعدل رطل في الفدّان، ووجد أن البطاطس لم تحتو على بقايا من هذا المبيد يمكن قياسه، في حين احتوى الفجل على 3% من المائة جزء في المليون من هذا المبيد. واحتـوى الجزر على 5%. وبناءً على ذلك فإن الجزر من بين جميع المحصولات التي أجريت عليها الدراسات يحتوي على أكثر تركيز من البقايا الكيماوية للمبيد الحشري الموجود في التربة.

ومن الواضح أنه يؤدي استعمـال بعض المبيدات إلى حدوث أضرار في النباتات الخضراء وبخاصـة للمحاصيـل الحساسة والضعيفة النمو. وإذا ما استخدمت المبيدات بتركيز عالٍ مـن العناصـر المشابهـة لها أو بتوقيت غير مناسب أدّى ذلك إلى حدوث أضرار كبيرة جداً، والتي منها حروق للأوراق أو حدوث تحوّر في أشكالها مما يؤدي إلى جفافها ثم سقوطها ثم موت النبات في نهاية الأمر.

وقد يحدث الضرر نتيجة لوصول المبيد إلى العصارة النباتية مما سيؤدي إلى حدوث خلل داخلي في النشاط النباتـي، ثـم توقـف عمليات التمثيل الغذائي، وهو أمر يتسبب في موت النبات في نهاية المطاف.

كما وتسبب بعض المبيدات فـي إبادة الغابات الخضراء. ففي حرب فيتنام استخدمت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مبيـد الحشائش لتعرية غابات الأشجار من أوراقها، وجعل تلك الغابات الكثيفـة عبارة عـن أعواد من الخشب كئيبة المنظر ليس بها من ورق أخضر، بل استعمل هذا المبيد في تدمير حقول الأرز.

وبناءً على ذلك فاللازم إيجاد رقابـة عالمية علـى المبيدات سواء مبيد الحشرات أو غير ذلك بعيداً عـن السياسـات الاستعماريـة وعن الغايات الاقتصادية حتى لا يتضرر الإنسان بالنتيجـة بهـا، أو يكون الضرر أقل من القليل، إلاّ أن الحضارة الحديثة لا تعير أية أهمية لهذه الأمور، لما ذكرنا سابقاً من فقدان الإيمان بالله سبحانه وتعالى والخروج عـن مظلّة الأنبياء، والأمران يسببان الانحراف عن الطريق المستقيم(13).

أمراض الحيوانات والنباتات

ومما يبحث في البيئة إجمالاً الأمراض التي تتعرض لها الحيوانات والنباتات معلولة لاختلال البيئة أو مسبّبة لها إذ تــتعرض النباتات والحيوانات إلى الأمراض كالإنسان، فالنخيل مثلاً تصاب بــأمراض خاصـة مثل تبقّع الأوراق ويعرف بالمرض الفحمي الكاذب أيضاً ويسببـه الفطر الذي يصيب السطح السفلي للورقة ويحدث بها بثرات بارزة لونهـا أسود داكن، وتتناثر من هذه البثور جراثيم الفطر المذكورة ويلاحـظ أن الإصابـة تتوجه في أغلب الأوقات إلى المساحة السُفلى القديمة مما يسبب اصفراره وجفافـه، الأمر الذي يحتم إزالة السعفات المصابة وإحراقها، ويعالج بالرشّ بمحلول خاص على دفعتين الأولى بمجرد ظهور الإصابة مباشرة، والثانية بعد أربع أسابيع مـن الرشّ الأول. ومثل ذلك اللفحة السوداء وأكثـر ما يتضح وجوده علـى السعف الحديث الغضّ، ومظهـره تقرّح بُني اللون لا يلبث أن يَسوَّد بتقدم الإصابة، وينتهي الأمر بجفاف الموضع المصـاب ويعالج بتقليم الأجزاء المصابة ثم الرشّ بمحلول خاص، كما يدهّن موضع الإصابة على الأوراق بعجينة خاصة، وقد انتشر هذا المرض من ساحل البحـر المتوسط شمالاً حتى أسوان جنوباً ويبدأ باصفرار الرأس فتتناثر جذوع النخل بـلا رأس، وهو مرض مدمّر لم يعرف علاجه. ومثل الحُلم الأبوفي ويصيب القلب حيث يجعل الأوراق معوجّة ملتصقة القوس مكتكتة هشّة يسهل كسرها، غـير منطلقة النمـو، تبدو وكأنها متسببة، ويعالج بالرشّ بالكبريت القابل للبلل. ومثل العفـن الدبيودي الذي يصيب الأوراق والقمّة النامية، وكـذلك المنطقة الجذرية ونتيجة للإصابة به تموت الفسيلة أو النخلة فجأة.

ويرى المختصون بأمراض النباتات إن العـلاج لهـذا المرض أن تغمر الفسائل قبل الزراعة في مخلوط خاص أو محلول خاص بنسبـة خاصة ثم تزرع الفسيلة مباشرة.

وكذلك عفـن نورات النخيل، وهذا المرض يصيب الشقائق الزهرية ويعرف بهذا الاسم، وتتميز أعراض الإصابة به بوجود بقع دميّة متقابلة على العراجيل مصحوبة بتعفن الشقائق الزهرية بما تحمله من أزهار حتى تتحول إلى كتلة دميّة مشوّهة مغطاة بالنمـو الأبيض بالفطر، وهو يتميز بلونه الأبيض الذي يتحول إلى الأحمر، وعلاج هذا المرض بأن يجري تعفير النخيل بمخلوط خاص من النحاس وما أشبه.

وهذه تعد جزء مـن الأمراض التي تصيب النخيل، أما الحشرات التي تصيب الشجرة أو الثمرة، فمـنها حشرة النخيل القشرية والحشرة القشرية السوداء، وحشرة النخيل القشرية الرخوة، وهـذه الحشرات تصيب السعف الخارجي. والبقّ الدقيقي وثاقبة النخيل وتحفر الحشرة في هذا المرض الكاملة في الجليد فتنشره الرياح كما تحفر فـي عراجيل البلح فتجـف الثمار وتكثر الإصابة بهذه الحشرة في بعض مناطق مصـر. كما سجّلت هذه الحشرة في بعض المناطق الأخرى، وهـذه الأمور هـي خاصة بالنخيل، وهكذا لكل شجرة أمراضها وأعراضها الخاصـة وعلاجهـا الخاص، وإنما ذكرنا النخيل كمثال حيث يكثر وجودها في العراق.

ولا يخفى أنّ عدد النخيل في العراق قبـل التدمير المتعمّد الذي قام به صدام كان على حسب بعـض الإحصاءات (32 مليون) نخلة، وقد وصل عددها بعد ذلك إلى (3 ملايين)، فقط فأصــــبح العراق يأتـــي بالمرتبة السادسة بعــــد أن كان يحتل المرتبة الأولى(14).

وتجري القاعدة على الحبوب أيضاً مثل الحنطة التي تتعرّض إلى مشاكل صحية فتسوسها سواء كانت فـي سنبلها أو كانت في خوابي خاصة، أما لو روعيت الشرائط فلا تسوس حتى لو مرّ عليها فترة طويلة.

وقد وُجد عند الفراعنة فـي مصر حنطة عمرها (4 آلاف) سنة، ولما زرعوها أخرجت ثمارها وكأنها حنطة هذه السنة.

----------


## بيسان

ثـم إنه تتركز المقاومة البيولوجية فـي الغالـب على استعمال الحشرات الملتبسة أو الطفيلية للحدّ من انتشار الأنواع الضارة مثـل استعمال حشرة الدعسوقة وكبح انتشار حشـرة المنّ والاستعمال للأحياء الدقيقة في مكافحة الآفات الزراعيـة بمبدأ المكافحـة البيولوجية كان مصدراً جديداً في مكافحة الآفات، وقـد جاء كردّ فعل للعواقب السيئة التي برزت من جرّاء استعمال المبيدات الكيماوية، وقد حققت المكافحة البيولوجية أكثر من حالة نجاح كــــامل في مختلف أرجاء العالـم، وفي أمريكا الشمالية عمدت مراكز الأبحاث الزراعية إلى استيراد طفيليات تتغذى على الحشرات الضارة وتبيدها، وبذلك أمكن توفير عشرات الملايين من الأموال التي تنفق على رش المبيدات الكيماوية، فخنافـس أوراق نباتات الحروق وسوس أوراق البرسين أمكن التحكّم فيها والحدّ من أضرارها عن طريق استيراد حشرة طفيلية من إيطاليا وفرنسا وبعض البلدان الأوربية الأخرى تلتهم تلك الحشرات الضارة وتفنيها، وهذه الطفيليات تبيد بيض الحشرات الضارة وتأكل يرقاتها.
وقد اثبت استخدام هـذه الطفيليات نجاحـاً ملموساً في قتل كل من خنفسة البطاطس وخنفسة الفاصوليا الـتي تسبب خسارة تقارب ما يعادل (100 مليون دولار) سنويـاً، وكذلك أمكـن إبادة نحو (50% ) من حشرات العثّ الموجودة فـي أمريكـا باستخدام طفيليات أمكن استيرادها وتنميتها خلال بضع سنوات واستخدام نـوع مـن النحل لمكافحة خنافس البطاطس أيضاً، وعلى الرغم من صغر حجم هذا النحل إلاّ أنه تمكن أن يبيد نحو (80% ) من مجموع خنافس البطاطس فـي المناطق التي جرى اختباره عليها في بعض الولايات الأمريكية.

وقد لاحظ أحد علماء الغـرب إن إناث حشرات السوس الطاووســـي تطلق نوعاً من الشحنات الكهربائية أو الموجات الكهربائية كالمغناطيسيــة التي تجذب الذكور إليها، وبعد أعوام مـن هـذا الحادث تمكن علماء الألمان أن يعزلــوا المادة المثيرة للجنس فـي دودة القز وأطلق علـى هـذه المادة اسم الفيرومون، وقد طوّر العلماء عدة وسائل لصنع الفيرومونات الـتي تجتذب الحشرات الضارة حيث يجري صيدها بعد ذلك وإبادتها.

كما وإنهم تمكنوا من إبطال تخصيب البيض، ومما يتسبب في انقراض تلك السلالات من الحشرات التي عُقم بيضها، وقد استخدمت هذه الطريقة بإحداث العُقم في ذكور حشرات ذبابة الفاكهة والذبابة الحلزونية،(سبحان الذي خلـق الأزواج كلهـا ممـا تنبـت الأرض ومـن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون)(15) وسبحان من جعل لكل شيء موافقاً ومخالفاً، وسبحان الذي يعلّم هذه الأمور حيث أنـه ورد عـن الإمام الصادق (عليه السلام): (العلم سبعة وعشرون جزء، فجميع ما جاءت به الرسل جزءان، لم يعرف الناس حتّى اليوم غير الحرفين، فإذا قام القائم، أخرج الخمس والعشرين حرفاً، فبثها في الناس، وضمّ إليها الحرفين، حتّى يبثها سبعة وعشرين حرفاً)(16)، ولعلّ المراد بخمسة وعشرين ليس العدد وإنّما الصيغة المبالغية مثل (سبعين) كما في الآية: (إن تستَغفِر لهم سبعينَ مرَّة)(17) الواردة في القرآن الكريم وما أشبه ذلك. فما توصلت إليه البشرية مـن علوم هـي لا شيء بالنسبة إلى العلوم الواقعية في الكون. ولذا نشاهد أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يصـف الرسول الأعظم (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) بالخُلُق العظيـم فـي مجـال الأخلاق (إنّك لعلى خُلقٍ عظيم)(18)، أما حينما يأتـي دور العلـم، يقول سبحانه: (وقل ربِّ زدني علماً)(19) على الرغم من أنه اعلم المخلوقات على الإطلاق. وقال سبحانه بالنسبة للإنسان بشكل عام: (وما أوتيتم من العلم إلاّ قليلاً)(20).

نفايات المصانع

مسألة: النفايات الخطرة التي تخلِّفها الصناعات الكيمـاوية كثيرة في البلاد الصناعية، وهي نفايات لا يمكن الاحتفاظ بهـا، ولـذا أخذ الغرب وبعض البلاد الصناعية الأخرى الشرقية كاليابان بتصديـر هذه النفايات إلى البلاد الفقيرة في قِبال عمولات معينة. مسببين أضراراً كثـيرة على الإنسان والحيوان والنبات. وهي إما أن تكون سامـة بحيـث تتسبب القضاء على الإنسان وسائر الأحياء عاجلاً أو تكون ذات مخاطر صحية بحيث لا تؤدي إلى هلاك من يتعرض لها مباشرة، وإنمـا تسبب الضعف والمرض المفضيين إلى التسمم والعجز والإعاقة وبالنتيجة تؤدي إلـى الموت. وتقدر النفايات الكيماوية الخطيرة التي ينتجها العالم سنوياً علـى أقل تقدير بما يتراوح بين (300 ـ 400 مليون) طن، وهـذا شيء كبـير جداً بالنسبة إلـى النتائج الخطيرة المترتبة عليها، ومن الواضح إن الدول الصناعيـة الكبرى هي طليعـــة الدول المنتجة لهـــذه النفايات حيث يصل إسهامها نحو (90% )، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تقع في المرتبة الأولى في هذه القائمة.

ويبلغ عدد المواد الكيماوية المستخدمة بصفة اعتيادية حالياً حوالي (75 ألف) مادة، وهي في تزايد مستمر، حيث يضاف إليها كل سنة ما يقارب ألف مادة جديدة.

وتصنِّف وكالات الحماية البيئيـة (35 ألف) مـادة على أنها ضارة بصحة الإنسان والحيوان والنبات، وذلك إما بصفة قطعية وأما على وجه الاحتمال. ومن الواضح إن الضرر المحتمل أيضاً في هكذا موارد لا يجوز تحمّله ولا تحميله للآخرين، خصوصاً إذا كان الضرر كبيراً كأضرار هذه المواد. وهي غالباً تكون من نفايات النحاس والرصاص والزئبق والزرنيخ وما أشبه ذلك، فإنها تورث السرطان الجلـدي والأورام الخبيثـة الداخلية والأضرار بالجهاز العصبي أو بالكلية وتورث العديـد مـن الأمراض الموهنة والمشوّهة والأضرار العقلية.

وهناك نفايات سامة تؤدي إلى الموت مباشرة إثر التعرض لها، وبعض منها يحدث مشكلات صحية أخرى كالحروق والطفح الجلدي والإصابة بالعنه والعقم وسقوط الأجنَّة والولادات الميّتة والعيوب الخلقية والولادات المشوّهة وما أشبه ذلك.

بينما الكثير منها تسلب من الرجال القدرة الجنسية. كما إن كثيراً منها تسبّب عدم اتزان الأعصاب، ولهذا نشاهد فـي عالمنـا اليوم أمراضاً عصبية منتشرة بكثرة، وحيث عرف الغرب الصناعي أضرار هـذه المواد فقد طوَّر أساليب وتقنيات التخلص من هذه النفايات بما في ذلك الحـرق وتحويلها إلى رماد، لكن ذلك لا ينفع إذ رمادها أيضاً يسبب أضراراً وغازاتها أيضاً ضارة وحتى دفنها في مواقع خاصة من البحـر أو الأرض أو إعادة استعمال بعضها من جديد في الصناعات الكيماوية، وحيث أن معظم هذه الأساليب مكلفة للغاية وينتج عنها مشكلات بيئية غير محمودة في بلادهم فالحرق يتسبب في انطلاق كميات كبيرة من الغازات الملوّثة إلـى الهواء الجوي والتي تسبّب الانتشار حتى في البلاد المجاورة. كما إن دفنها في مواقع خاصة تصبح مصدراً لتلويث المياه الجوفية بالمواد الكيماوية السامة وبالتالـي تسبّب ضرراً للإنسان بصورة مباشرة أو نتيجة امتصاص الحيوانات والنباتات لها إذا تسرّب إلى البحر أو المزارع.

ويصدّر الغرب هذه النفايات إلى الدول الفقيرة مقابل تعويضات لا قيمة لها. هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه لا يزيد نصيب حرق النفايـات الخطرة على اثنين بالمائة من حجم التخلص من النفايات في بعض البلاد الغربيـة، وذلك نظراً لارتفاع التكلفة إذا ما قورنت بتكلفة اللجوء إلى أساليـب التطهير وكذلك بسبب الحرص على سلامة المناطق المجاورة لمنشآت حـرق النفايات من آثار الحرق. والعلاج الواقعي يتحقّق عبر:

1 ـ تقليل الإنتاج المسبّب لهذه النفايات إلى أقل قـدر ممكن، وذلك بإخراج قيمة التجمّل وما تقتضيه السياسة وما تقتضيه التجارة وإرادة استعمار الشعوب عن قيمة الإنتاج. إذ الإنتاج دخله الرغبة في التجمل إلى حد الإفراط وبكثرة الاستعمال مما يعد من مصاديق الإسراف واستهداف المقاصد السياسية واستهداف الاقتصاد والتجارة حتى إذا كان على حساب الإنسان وحياته كما دخلت كل ذلك في مختلف أبعاد الحياة.

2 ـ تحويل الإنتاج إلى المواد الصالحة ولو كلّف كثيراً.

3 ـ محاولة تحصيل الطرق الصالحة لإبادة هذه النفايـات. وقد اقترح البعض رميها في أعالي الفضاء بواسطة الصواريخ وما أشبه ذلك، لكن أجاب الاقتصاديون عن ذلك بأنها بالإضافة إلى كونها مكلفة لا يؤمن مـن رجوع أضرارها إلى الأرض أيضاً.

ولا يخفى إنّ الأضرار ليست خاصة بالبلاد الفقيرة المنقـول إليها تلك النفايات، بل قد أدت آبار المياه في مدينة تون بولاية تينسي الأمريكية بواسطة مركبّات بعض هذه النفايات إلى إصابة سكان المدينة بأمراض في الكبد وجهاز الدوران وإلى الشعور بالدوران والإغماء وحالة الكسل والترهّـل. كما أدى التلوث الكيماوي الناتج عن رشّ بعض المواد السامـة كالبنـزين وما أشبه ذلك وترسبّه إلى المياه الجوفية التي تستخدم فـي الشرب إلى حدوث حالات إجهاض كثيرة وتشوّه الأجنَّة، والسرطان، وبثـور جلدية بين سكان قرية (لجلر) إحدى قرى ولاية (نيوجرسي) الأمريكية، وهكذا أدت بعض هذه النفايات في بريطانيا وفرنسا وألمانيا إلى آثار مشابهة أو مختلفة عن الآثار التي ظهرت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

وقد أظهرت دراسة أوعزتها الوكالة الأمريكية لحماية البيئة أن ما يزيد على (70% ) من العدد المقدَّر للبرك السطحية التي تلقى بنفاياتها الخطرة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بثمانين ألف بركـة ليست مجهزّة ببطانة معيّنة تكسو جدرانها وقاعاتها من التسرّب، كمـا أظهـرت الدراسة نفسها أن (90% ) من هذه البرك قد يشكّل مصدراً لتلويث الميـاه الجوفية التي تنتهي أيضاً إلى الإنسان والحيوان والنبات(21).

ويتفق معظم أهل الخبرة على أنّ الحواجز الصلصالية التي تقام لاحتواء النفايات الخطرة كثيراً ما تعجز عن منع تسرّب المـواد الكيماوية من مواقع دفنها إلى داخل الأرض وهو ما يؤدي إلى وصول هذه المواد إلى أحواض المياه الجوفية، فإنّ المياه الجوفية وإن كانت راكدة في أغلب الحالات لكنها تتموّج أيضاً بسبب الزلازل فتصل إلى البحار والأنهار وغير ذلك. بالإضافة إلى إنّ المياه الجوفية قد تستعمل في الجفاف بسبب الآثار الارتوازية.
وتقدر الوكالة الأمريكية لحماية البيئة تكاليف القيـام بأعمال التنظيف الضرورية لبرك النفايات الخطرة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بما يتراوح بين (20 ـ 100) مليار من الدولارات. وتتجاوز تقديـرات التكاليف اللازمة لعلاج مشكلات جمع النفايات في الدانمارك المليار دولار، وفي ألمانيا الاتحادية تتعدى هذه التقديرات عشرة مليارات دولارات وهكـذا بالنسبة إلى مختلف البلاد الغربية مضافاً إلى اليابان وبعض البلاد الصناعية الأخرى كالهند.

----------


## بيسان

وقد أشرنا إلى أنّ البلاد الصناعية أخذت تفكر في تصدير النفايات إلى الدول الفقيرة في مقابل تعويض محدود، فقد كتبت بعض الصحف البيروتية أن إيطاليا تنتج سنوياً (50 مليون) طن مـن النفايات السامة يجري التخلص من (10% ) منها داخل إيطاليا و(20% ) خارجها بطرق قانونية. أما الباقي فيجري التخلص منه بطرق غير قانونية كالطريقـة الـتي اعتمدت في لبنان. وهناك شركات لتحميل بواخر وناقلات وسفن بمـا لديها من نفايات سامة وإرسالها لتصبّ حمولاتها في جنح الظلام فـي قبالـة شواطئ الدول الفقيرة والنامية في بعض الأحيان، وتستغل هذه الشركات الحروب الإقليمية لتنفيذ عملياتها التخريبية كما حدث في لبنان حـين قامت الباخرة (زنّوبيا) بإنزال شحنة تزن (2400) طن من النفايات الصناعية السامة في أماكن متباعدة من شواطئ بيروت وقد حوَّلت الصراعات اللبنانية الداخلية هذه المأساة إلى جزء من حملة اتهامات موجهة إلى عدد من الزعماء المحليّين وقادة القوات المتحاربة متّهمة إياها بالفساد والتواطؤ والتغطية على مستورد النفايات لتسهيل عملية إدخال المواد السامة إلى لبنان مقابل العمولة وبطريقة غير قانونية ودون اعتبار بصحة المواطنين وسلامة البيئة. وقد ذكر بعض المطّلعين إنّ كثيراً من الأسماك تسمّمت ونقلت هذا التسمم إلى الأهالي وحتى إلى النباتات والحيوانات.

وقد قرأت في بعض الكتب المعنية بهذا الشأن إنّ التخلص من النفايات الخطرة بدأ في الدول الصناعية وذلك بتصديرهـا إلـى الدول الفقيرة ومن ثم تحولت حركة النقل العالمي من النفايات السامة الخطـرة إلـى تجارة هامة، واجتذبت هـذه التجارة عدداً كبيـراً من الوسائط والشركات الإجرامية، حال ذلك حال المواد المخدّرة، فهناك مزارعون وهنـاك مصدِّرون وهناك عملاء والكل يعمل على الإضرار بالبشر، سواء الساكنين فـي الغرب أو في الشرق وكذلك تجار الأسلحة المحرّمة تجارة واستعمالاً وما أشبه ذلك، والمهم عند الإنسان الذي لا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يجني الأرباح فحسب، فقد تورَّط كثير من الساسة في هذه التجارة غير المشروعة سواء بالمواد المخدّرة أو النفايات أو السلاح أو ما أشبه ذلك. فالدول الصناعيـة التي عجزت عن علاج مشكلة نفاياتهـا السامة أو لم تتحمـل ميزانيّتهـا الضخمة تكاليف التخلص منها تناست تماماً قدرة الدول الفقيرة على احتواء هذه المشكلة حتى في القرن القادم، وقد استطاعت إحدى الشركات الغربية باسم (سي سي كو) أن تحصل على عقد من قبل حكومة فقيرة تقبل بموجبه هذه الدولة (5 ملايين) طن من النفايات سنوياً مقابل دولارين ونصف الدولار فقط للطن الواحد. في حين تدفع الشركات الأوربية الـتي تنتج النفايات السامة ألف دولار لشركة (سي سي كو) لقاء التخلص من الطن الواحد.

وقد ذكرت بعض المجلات(22) إن مؤسسة (لين داكو) فـي ديترويت بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية طلبت مـن الحكومـة الأمــريكية إذناً بسحب (6 ملايين) طن مـن النفايات الكيماوية إلى غينيا وهي من الدول الفقيرة المتخلفة بمعدل (15 ألف) طن أسبوعياً مقابل (40 دولاراً) للطن الواحد، وقد كشفت (منظّمة السلام الأخضر) المهتمـة بحماية البيئة من التلوث عن دقائق هذه الصفقة، فذكرت أن مدير البيئة فـي وزارة الأبحاث في الكونغو كان قد وافق على رمي مليون طن من الزيت والأحماض والمذيبات العضوية والمخلَّفات التي تحتوي على الزئبق وما أشبه ذلك في وديان (ديوسو) ببلاده، كما وصفت صحيفة (الأمة) كثيراً من الساسة الأفارقة بأنهم مثال للجشع ونعتتهم بأنهم تحولوا إلى حيوانات من أشرس الأنواع لتواطئهم مع الشركات الأوربية في استيراد النفايات السامة بصورة غـير مشروعة للقارة الإفريقية، نظير رشاوى مغرية قدمها عملاء هذه الشركات إليهم.

وكان من المفترض أن تنقل مؤسسة سويسريـة مبلـغ مليون طن من النفايات من ألمانيا الغربية إلى الكونغو، ولكـن الموظفين المتورطين في هذه الصفقة اكتشف أمرهم وتمّ اعتقالهم فـي هـذه الدولة، وأفادت أنباءٌ من سيراليون أنه ألقي القبض على قاضي سيراليـوني ورجل أعمال لبناني بتهمة استيراد ودفن مواد سامة قرب العاصمة فلتاون.

وفي غينيا اعتقل نائب قنصل السفارة الماليزية لتمثيله شركة أنزلت رماداً من محرقة أمريكية في جزيرة كاسا بجوار العاصمة (كوناكرين) ونقلت الأنباء المحلية أنّ الرماد أتلف الأشجار في هذه الجزيرة الخضراء وكثيراً من الحيوانات التي كانت متعلِّقة بتلك الجزيرة.

وقد وصف المدير التنفيذي لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة تصدير النفايات عبر الحدود(23) بأنه عارض جانبي من مخلفـات التصنيع للدول المتقدمة وهو عارض بشع وغير أخلاقي وغير قانوني وغير مرغوب فيه، ولم يذكر السبب في ذلك وانه كيف ينتقل الإنسان من الإنسانية إلى هذه الحالة إلاّ بسبب عدم إيمانه بالله واليوم الآخر، فإنّ الإيمان هو الذي يجعل الإنسان أخلاقياً وقانونياً ومرغوباً فيه وإلاّ فالإنسان حيوان هائـج وشرس فقد قتل هتلر وموسيليني في الحرب العالمية الثانية مع زعماء اشتركوا في المذابح أكثر من (75 مليون) من البشر حسب بعض الإحصاءات.

هذا بالإضافة إلى تخريبهم الديار وإبادتهم الآثار وتسبب بإمراض عدد كبير من البشر(24)، وعلى غرار ذلك ما قتله ستالين، ففي بعض التقريرات أنه قتل (خمسة) ملايين من البـــشر في نظـام المزارع الجماعية، وما قتله ماوتسي تونغ من (39 مليون) من البشر مدة حكمه(25).

فإننا أمام أيّة كارثة حصلت مـن عدم الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر. ولم يكن ذلك بالنسبة إلى الضحايا فحسب بل بالنسبة إلى المجرمين أيضاً كما قال سبحانه: (إن أحسنتم أحسنتـم لأنفسكم وإن أسأتـم فلها)(26)، وقال سبحانه: (يا أيها الناس إنما بغيكم على أنفسكم)(27)، وقـد قال سبحانه: (كل أمرء بما كسب رهين)(28)، ولم يكن ذلك بالنسبة إلى القبر وإلى الآخرة فقط بل بالنسبة إلى الدنيا أيضاً. وفـي سنة 1419م (1998م) ذكرت مصادر صحفية قبرصية أنّ السلطات هناك أحبطت محاولة لتفريغ (20) طن من النفايات الخطرة في البحر كانت محمولة علـى باخرة (زنّوبيا) لحساب شركة (جي لي) الإيطالية، وأشارت المصادر إلى إنّ ألمانيا الغربية اتفقت مع تركيا على دفن (5 آلاف) طن من المخلّفات الصناعيـة السامة في القسم الشمالي من جزيرة قبرص التي تسيطر عليها القوات التركية.

وقد ذكر جملة من الكتّاب إنّ كثيراً مـن السفـن تحت غطاء عملاء غشاشون استطاعوا أن يفرغوا حمولاتها من النفايات السامـة في عرض البحر مثل سفينة الشحن (بي لي كانو) التي أغرقت (200) طن من الرماد السام قبالة شواطئ هايتي ومثل سفينة عجمان جلوري التي قامت بإلقاء مجموعة من براميل النفايات الخطرة في مياه الخليج قبالة شواطـئ دولـة الإمارات سنة 1409هـ (1989م)، وقد حدث مثل ذلك في نيجريا فدخلت هذه الدولة في نزاع دبلوماسي مع إيطاليا بعـد أن تبين لهـا أن (خمسة) شحنات من النفايات على الأقل أردمتها السفـن الإيطالية في ميناء (كوكو) في جنوب البلاد، وقد اتضح أنّ هذه النفايات تحمل درجة عالية من السم وأن البعض منها يحمل إشعاعاً نوويا. ولا عجب بعد ذلك أن نرى العالم بطوله وعرضه بشماله وجنوبه وشرقه وغربـــه ووسطه ابتلي بأمراض وأخطار غريبة لم يذكر التاريخ مثلها وقد قال الشاعر قديماً:

إذا كان ربّ البيت بـــالدفِّ ناقــــراً فشيمة أهل البيت كلهم الــــرقص

ولا تسألن عمّا أتى بنتائج من السوء مما هو خارج عن الحصر



و بهذا نكون قد انهينا بحث " حيوانات انقرضت بسبب التلوث " 

و نتمنى للجميع الأستفادة

----------


## بيسان

وهذا موضوع عن استنزاف طبقة الاوزون.. 

اتساع ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي..
لم تعد قضية الأوزون مشكلة محلية او اقليمية، بل اصبحت شأنا عالميا، يحتاج الى تضافر الجهود لمواجهة الاخطار التي قد يحملها المستقبل.. وقد يتساءل البعض: لماذا كل هذا الاهتمام العالمي بقضية الأوزان؟ وتكمن الاجابة في مدى خطورة الاثار الصحية والبيئية، لا على الانسان وحده، بل على الحيوان والنبات والنظم البيئية الاخرى. 

فقد ذكر فريق العمل المعني بالتقويم البيئي والتابع لبرنامج الام المتحدة لشؤون البيئة في تقرير نشره في نوفمبر عام 1991، ان استنزاف طبقة الاوزون والزيادة الناتجة في الاشعة فوق البنفسجية قد يؤديان الى تعجيل معدل تكون الضباب الدخاني الذي يبقى معلقا في الاجواء لأيام عدة. مثلما حدث في لندن عام 1952 عندما ساد الضباب الدخاني جو هذه المدينة وحول نهارها الى ليل على مدى بضعة ايام، وادى الى خسائر 


فادحة في الارواح وصلت الى حوالي 4 الاف حالة وفاة. كما ان تآكل درع
الاوزون قد يؤدي الى زيادة في معدلات سرطان الجلد اللاقتامي بنسبة 26%. 

أما الاشعة فوق البنفسمجية من نوع UVB، فتلعب دورا رئيسيا في تكوين الاورام الجلدية القتامية، وهي النوع الاشد خطرا، وهذا يعني حدوث ما يقدر بحوالي 300 الف حالة سرطان جلد سنويا، وستكون حصة الولايات المتحدة فقط ما يقرب من 180 مليون حالة خلال ثمانين سنة، ان لم يتحرك المجتمع الدولي بشكل فاعل لوقف استنزاف طبقة الاوزون. 

من الاخطار الصحية الاخرى لمشكلة تدهور حالة طبقة الاوزون حدوث مرض المياه البيضاء، (اي اعتام عدسة العين). فطبقا لتقرير الام المتحدة (سابق الذكر) فان نفاد الاوزون بمعدل 10% قد يتسبب في اصابة حوالي 1.7 مليون شخص سنويا، بهذا المرض نتيجة تعرضهم للاشعة فوق البنفسجية، اضافة الى اصابة العين بمرض الماء الازرق، لعدم قدرتها على مقاومة هذه الاشعة، كما ان الكميات المتزايدة من الاشعة فوق البنفسجية، والتي تخترق طبقة الاوزون، تضعف فعالية جهاز المناعة عند الانسان، وهذا ما يجعل الاشخاص اكثر عرضة للاصابة بالامراض المعدية، الناتجة عن الفيروسات مثل الجرب، وكذلك الناتجة عن البكتيريا كمرض السل، والامراض الطفيلية الاخرى. 

ولا تتوقف الاثار السلبية لتقليص طبقة الاوزون على البشر وحدهم، فيسهم تدمير طبقة الاوزون واتساع الثقب في هذه الطبقة في زيادة درجة حرارة سطح الارض وبالتالي يؤدي ذلك الى ما يعرف بظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري. 

ولعل اكثر المناطق تضررا هي المنطقة المدارية، نتيجة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، وقوة اشعة الشمس. كما تشير بعض البحوث الى ان نصف النباتات التي درست حساسة للاشعاعات UVB ينخفض انتاجها ويصغر حجم اوراقها ما يؤثر في انتاج المحاصيل الزراعية، مثلما اوضحت بعض التقارير، ان هناك احتمالات لتناقص انتاج فول الصويا بنسبة 23% نتيجة تعرضها لهذا النوع من الاشعاع. اضافة الى ان التراكيب الكيميائية، لبعض انواع النباتات، قد تتغير بسبب هذا الوضع، مما يضر بمحتواها من المعادن وقيمتها الغذائية، بصورة عامة. 

ومن ناحية اخرى فهناك مخاوف من اضعاف تجمعات الكائنات الحية الدقيقة، الموجودة في مياه البحار والمحيطات والمعروفة بالعوالق النباتية، نتيجة تعرضها للاشعة فوق البنفسجية، وتعتبر هذه الكائنات اساسا مهما لسلسلة الغذاء في الانظة البيئية المتواجدة في المياه العذبة والمالحة، وفي مقدمتها الاسماك والربيان وغيرها. 

كما ان العوالق النباتية تقوم بدور كبير قي امتصاص غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الجو وبذلك تخفف من وطأة الاحتباس 

الحراري، كما انها تطلق الاكسجين الضروري لاستمرار الحياة. 

مم يتكون الأوزون؟ 

يتكون عنصر الأوزون من الاكسجين الجوي والاختلاف بينه وبين الاكسجين الجزيئي هو ان الاول متحد ثلاثيا في حين ان الاكسجين الجزيئي، كما هي حالته الطبيعية التي نستنشقها، مكون من ذرتين من الاكسجين، وتحدث عملية اختزال 

الاكسجين الجزيئي، الذي يصل الى طبقات الجو السفلى الى اوزون فوق المناطق المدارية، وذلك بفعل الاشعة فوق البنفسجية عالية الطاقة، ذات الموجات 240- 300 نانومتر، ومن هناك ينتشر الاوزون في طبقة الغلاف الجوي على ارتفاعات تتراوح بين 20 و 50 كيلومترا فوق سطح الارض. ويعتبر الاوزون احد المكونات المهمة في الجو، حيث يصل تركيزه الى ما يقرب من -1 ميكروغرام لكل غرام من الهواء، الا ان تنفس الهواء الغني بالاوزون يؤثر في الجهاز التنفسي والجهاز العصبي وينتج عن ذلك ضيق في التنفس، والصداع والارهاق وتظهر هذه الاعراض بوضوح بين صغار السن والشباب، ولهذا فان اطفال المدارس في مدينة لوس انجلوس حيث مستويات الاوزون مرتفعة يجبرون على البقاء داخل ابنية المدارس عندما يصل تركيز الاوزون في الهواء الى 35 جزءا من المليون. عنصر شيطائي وقد حاول الباحثون في وكالة الفضاء الاميركية منذ ما يزيد على ربع قرن استغلال الأوزون كوقود لاطلاق المركبات الفضائية وقد وصفه بعضهم بانه عنصر شيطاني ولعل أهم الأسباب التي تهدد طبقة 

الأوزون في التلوث الصناعي للجو الناجم عن اكاسيد النيتروجين والمركبات المعروفة بـ "كلوروفلوروكربونات"، كما ان 

اول اكسيد النيتروجين، وثاني اكسيد النيتروجين اللذين ينطلقان من الطائرات سابقة الصوت، التي تحلق بمستوى طبقة الأوزون وتخترقها يؤديان الى تحفيز تحلل الاوزون بواسطة تفاعلات كيميائية. 

وكان اول من قدم توقعات علمية حقيقية، لخطورة مركبات الكلوروفلوروكربونات على طبقة الاوزون هما العالمان دولاند ومولينا المختصان في كيمياء الظواهر الجوية في جامعة كاليفورنيا الاميركية، حيث قاما عام 1974 بتخليق ظروف مختبرية شبيهة بتلك المتواجدة في وسط وخارج الطبقات العليا من الغلاف الجوي، وهي المواقع التي تتركز فيها طبقة الأوزون الواقية. وقد ظهر لها ان هذه المركبات تدمر جزيئات الأوزون بفاعلية مرعية. وافترض هذان العالمان ان مركبات لكلوروفلوروكربونات يمكنها في نهاية المطاف ان تخرب 20% الى 30% من درع الاوزون الواقي كليا مما يهدد جميع اشكال الحياة على سطح الارض بعواقب وخيمة. في حين اشـار كثير من العلماء الشكوك حول توقعات دولاند ومولينا، واعتقد معظهم بان النقصان في طبقة الاوزون في وقت ما من القرن القادم لن يزيد عن 2 الى 4%. 

القطب الجنوبي خال من الاوزون 

في عام 1992 افاد تقرير لمنظمة الارصاد العالمية ان بعض المناطق فوق القطب الجنوبي خالية من الاوزون كليا، وخلص التقرير الى نتيجة مفادها ان ثقب الاوزون فوق هذه المنطقة، قد اتسع الى رقم قياسي، يصل الى حوالي 9 ملايين ميل مربع (ما يعادل ثلاثة امثال مساحة الولايات المتحدة الاميركية) اي بزيادة قدرها 25% ما كان متوقعا وبمعدل اسرع مما توقعه دولاند ومولينا. 

اما بالنسبة لمنطقة القطب الشمالي من الكرة الارضية والتي تقع ضمنها دول مكتظة بالسكان في كل من اميركا الشمالية واوروبا واسيا فانها تعاني هي الاخرى من التأثير ذاته ولكن بشكل اقل وطأة مما هو عليه في القطب الجنوبي (5% الى 10% في الفترة من 1969- 1979)، فقد وجد ان طبقة الاوزون في المنطقة الشمالية قد تلاشت خلال الفترة نفسها بنسبة 1،7% الى 3% وتنامى هذا التناقص، فيما بعد الى معدل اعلى هو 4% الى 5% لكل عقد من الزمن، وهو ضعف ما كان متوقعا اصلا. 


يتبع 



هل نفقد ذات يوم مثل هذه المناظر النضرة؟ 

مفاوضات عاجلة 

ازاء الوضع الخطير الذي تشهده طبقة الاوزون فقد التقت هيئة عالمية مكونة من 100 عالم عام 1987 لمناقشة جميع المعلومات المتوفرة ولاتخاذ القرارات لحل هذه القضية. كما دعت الامم المتحدة في العام نفسه الى مفاوضات عاجلة لتقليص انتاج واستعمال مركبات الكلوروفلوروكربونات د وليا وقد وقعت 91 دولة بتاريخ 15/9/1987 على ما عرف فيما بعد ببروتوكول مونتريال وقد اتفقت هذه الدول على خفض انتاجها من مركبات الكلوروفلوروكربونات، وا لبالغ 90% من الانتاج العالمي. وعدل هدف البروتوكول في عام 1990 في لندن ليصبح تداول هذه المواد ممنوعا قطعيا عام 2000. 

الحلول 

هناك اجماع بين المنظمات الحكومية، وغير الحكومية في العالم على ان بدائل ا لكلوروفلوروكربونات والهالونات المقبولة بيئيا، ستقدم نتائج مشجعة على المدى البعيد. ولكن الصعوبة في حماية طبقة الاوزون تكمن في المعوقات الفنية والتمويلية ومن اكثر البدائل التي تم تطويرها لمواكبة المتطلبات البيئية والاقتصادية والصناعية والاستهلا كية التبريد الكهروحراري والتبريد بالامواج الصوتية. وفي هذا الاطار قدمت شركة اميركية ثلاجة منزلية صغيرة تعمل بدورة استرلنج التي تعتمد على مبدأ تسخين حجم ثابت من الغاز مثل الهيدروجين او الهيليوم يؤدي الى ارتفاع الضغط وادعت الشركة ان كفاءة الثلاجة المطورة أفضل بالمقارنة مع الثلاجة التقليدية. 

وفي المكسيك نجح العلماء في تصنيع قوالب الثلج بتسخير الطاقة الشمسية، وفي هذا الصدد ايضا تم تصنيع جهاز تبريد من نوع ستار، يعمل بالامواج الصوتية (الثرموأكوستيك) وقد جرب بتفوق على متن مركبة الفضاء ديسكفري. 

المرا جع 

Dotto. L. and Schiff. H. the ozone ware. - .Douhledy (1978) 

Brum. C.; Mckane. L. and karp. C. Biology: - Exploring Life. Second Edition. John Wiley .and Sons. Inc. New York (1994) 

3- عبدالحميد غزي بن حسن. التلوث البيئي: الهم الكبير لسكان الارض مجلة القافلة. المجلد (41) العدد (8). صفحة: 

42 - 47 

4 - عبدالله النعنيش. طبقة الاوزون: عشرات الملايين يصابون بسرطان الجلد واعتام العين اذا استمر تآكل طبقة الاوزون. منبر البيئة. المجلد (6). العدد (2) صفحة 7 (يونيو 1993). 

5 - حماية الاوزون: البدائل لمركبات الفلوروكربون. منبرالبيئة. ملحق خاص. العدد (2): صفحة 1 - 8 (سبتمبر 1994).. 

وسلامتكم

----------


## بيسان

الأزهــــــــــر الشريف

مـنـارة عـلـم وحـضـارة 




يذكر التاريخ ان الذي بنى الازهر هو جوهر الصقلي قائد جيش المعز لدين الله الفاطمي... وقد اريد للأزهر ان يكون معقلا للدراسات الاسلامية والعناية بعلوم الدين واللغة. 

وقد شيد جوهر الصقلي الازهر في الجنوب الشرقي من مدينة القاهرة واستغرق بناؤه عامين (بدأ انشاؤه في 2 ابريل سنة 970م وفرغ منه في سنة 972م) واقيمت فيه الصلاة للمرة الاولى في السابع عشر من شهر رمضان عام 360 هـ الموافق 982م. 

وسمى الجامع الازهر بهذا الاسم لعدة اسباب منها: ان الفاطميين ينتسبون الى السيدة فاطمة الزهراء ابنة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام. ويقال انه سمي الازهر لأنه كان محاطا بقصور فخمة كانت تسمى القصور الزهراء، او انه سمّي كذلك تفاؤلا لأن يكون اعـظم المساجد ضياء ونورا، كما يقال ان سبب هذه التسمية نسبة الى كوكب الزهرة... وكل هذه التفسيرات قد تكون صحيحة... ولقد عرف الجامع الازهر اول الامر بجامع القاهرة ثم باسمه الحالي. 



وصف الجامع 

* الجامع في شكله الحاضر بناء فسيح يقوم على ارض مساحتها 12000 متر مربع يحيط به سور مربع الشكل تقريبا وله ثمانية ابواب. 

* للأزهر خمس مآذن مختلفة الطراز لأنها بنيت في عصور متفاوتة منها اثنتان لعبد الرحمن كتخدا وواحدة تنسب للسلطان قايتباي وواحدة تنسب للسلطان الغوري، ومئذنة قايتباي هي التي تميز الازهر لأنها ذات جوسقين وعمامتين وهي اكبر مآذن الازهر. 

* كان للأزهر عشرة محاريب ازيل اربعة وبقي الآن ستة تتفاوت في الجمال والاتقان. 

* للأزهر ثلاث قباب اجملها واكبرها تلك التي تقوم فوق المدرسة الجوهرية... ويزين الجامع الازهر 380 عمودا من الرخام الجميل... 



دور سياسي 

كانت المساجد منذ فجر الاسلام هي منازل العبادة والحكم معا، تؤدى فيها الصلاة وتتقرر السياسة وتتوجه منها الغزوات، ومن هنا كان دور الازهر دينيا وسياسيا. 

فقد قاد الازهر وشيوخه ثورة مصر والمصريين ضد الحملة الفرنسية في ثورة القاهرة الاولى بقيادة الشيخ السادات في عام 1798م في ثورة القاهرة الثانية برئاسة عمر مكرم عام 1800م. 

وبعد خروج الفرنسيين قاد الازهر وعلماؤه رغبة الشعب في حكم انفسهم بأنفسهم، وكانت ثورة 1805 من اهم الثورات الازهرية التاريخية حيث اختار علماء الازهر محمد علي والياً على مصر بعد خلع خورشيد باشا الوالي العثماني. 

ساند الازهر وعلماؤه الحركة الوطنية المصرية ضد الاحتلال الانكليزي... وكان طلبة الازهر في مقدمة الطلاب المصريين في ثورة ...1919بل ان قائد الثورة نفسه سعد زغلول كان من رجال الازهر الذين تعلموا او تخرجوا منه، وظل الازهر يقود مقاومة مصر للاحتلال حتى بارك ثورة يوليو ...1952 

ثم من على منبر الازهر بدأت مقاومة الشعب المصري للعدوان الثلاثي على مصر عام 1956 م. 


مبنى جامعة الازهر في مقرها القديم جوار المسجد 

رسالة الازهر 

كانت رسالة الازهر منذ اليوم الاول لانشائه هي تعليم الناس. 

وفي عام 380 هـ تم تنظيم العملية التعليمية وقبول اول دفعة دراسية بالازهر، وعندما تخرجت تم تعيين افرادها للتدريس به... وكانت تدرس في الازهر مواد وكتب عن علوم القرآن والحديث والكلام والفقه والاصول وعلوم اللغة والنحو والصرف والبلاغة والادب والتاريخ... وفي القرن السادس الهجري درست العلوم الطبيعية والانسانية (الطب والفلسفة والمنطق) الى جانب العلوم الدينية والعربية. 

واخذ نظام الازهر يتطور... وصدر قانون تطوير الازهر في سنة 1961م بشأن اعادة تنظيم الازهر والهيئات التي يشملها ليبقى اكبر جامعة اسلامية في العالم يخرج علماء يجمعون بين علوم الدين وعلوم الدنيا كلها. 

كما توجد المعاهد الازهرية في كل مصر وهي ثلاثة انواع: 

- المعاهد الابتدائية ومدة الدراسة بها ست سنوات. 

- المعاهد الاعدادية: ومدة الدراسة بها ثلاث سنوات. 

- المعاهد الثانوية: ومدة الدراسة بها اربع سنوات. 

وبذلك لم يعد الازهر مجرد جامعة وانما قلعة علمية ضخمة للتعليم الاسلامي ورمز لروح الايمان والعلم في مصر والعالم. 

وتوجد المعاهد الازهرية في دول عديدة من العالم، كجنوب افريقيا وماليزيا واندونيسيا... والذي يزور منطقة بها معاهد ازهرية كما هو الحال في شمال السنغال مثلا ويقارنها بمنطقة اخرى بها تعليم غير ازهري يدرك الفارق الكبير بين من يتعلم دينه وعلومه من الازهر ومن لا يتعلمه منه... حيث التأثير الحضاري كبير، والالتزام بالدين والاخلاق والمثل واضح تماما. 

فالدور الريادي للازهر في العالم الخارجي لا مثيل له فلا يوجد ازهر يتمتع بهذا القبول العام من مختلف الدول... 

انه ازهر واحد في العالم... لذا فهو دليل مصر ورمز لحضارتها في العالم الخارجي، ويتجاوز اثره اي جامعة او مدرسة او مركز ثقافي او تعليمي آخر سواء في الدائرة الدولية او الاقليمية... ذلك ان الازهر يعلم الاسلام وفقا للاصول العلمية الصحيحة بعيدا عن التطرف او الانجراف او التساهل المفرط، فهو يعلم الدين المعتدل الصحيح... لذا كان له هذا القبول العام في الداخل والخارج. 


وسلامتكم

----------


## بيسان

هذا موضوع 

قصد 

للصف الثالث ثانووي .. تجاري

----------------

- وظائف النقود:
تبين لنا من تطور نشأة النقود أنها جاءت للقضاء على صعوبات المقايضة من ناحية، ولتيسير عمليات التبادل التي زاد حجمها زيادة كبيرة من ناحية أخرى، ومن خلال هذا التطور الذي كان يأتي دائماً لكي يلبي حاجات المجتمع يمكن جمع وظائف النقود في قسمين:
* الوظائف الأساسية.
* الوظائف الثانوية أو المشتقة من الوظائف الأساسية
وهناك وظيفتان أساسيتان للنقود:
* هي وسيط للتبادل.
* هي مقياس مشترك للقيمة.
وثلاث وظائف ثانوية أو مشتقة وهي:
* تستخدم كمستودع للقيمة.
* تستخدم كمعيار للمدفوعات الآجلة.
* تستخدم كاحتياط لقروض البنوك.
ولنشرح باختصار كل وظيفة على حدة:
(أ) النقود كوسيط للتبادل:
كانت صعوبات المقايضة سبباً في ظهور هذه الوظيفة، ولذلك تعتبر أقدم وظيفة للنقود هي قياسها كوسيط للتبادل، فهي وسيلة لنقل ملكية السلع والخدمات من طرف إلى طرف وبالتالي فهي (قوة شرائية) تسهّل التبادل بين طرفين دون الحاجة إلى البحث عن طرف ثالث على أساس أن أداة التبادل هذه تحظى بالقبول العام، وتمكن من حصول (تقسيم العمل) حتى تتحقق نتائج التبادل بصورة طبيعية متواصلة.
(ب) النقود كمقياس مشترك للقيمة:
الوظيفة للنقود استخدامها لقياس قيم السلع والخدمات ونسبة قيمة كل سلعة إلى غيرها من السلع. وفي هذه الحالة تصبح النقود معدلاً للاستبدال وخاصة بين السلع الكبيرة الحجم التي يصعب تجزئتها إلى وحدات صغيرة دون أن تفقد قيمتها. ومن هذه الوظيفة اشتقت وظيفة فرعية هي استخدامها كوحدة للتحاسب فالوحدة النقدية لأي دولة هي وحدة تقاس بها قيم السلع والخدمات في المجتمع. فإذا كان يمكن مبادلة آلة معينة بعشرين طن من الحنطة وكان ثمن الحنطة عشرين ديناراً، فإن هذا يعني أن ثمن الآلة 400 دينار، وفي حالة تواجد النقود ليس من الضروري أن يكون كل طرف محتاجاً لسلعة الآخر، وإنما يكفي تقديم النقود للحصول على السلعة وهكذا قضت هذه الوظيفة على صعوبات المقايضة التي كانت تقتضي ضرورة وجود اتفاق مزدوج للحاجات بين الطرفين، كما يسّرت حسابات التكاليف النسبية للمشروعات البدائل في الإنتاج وكل ما يتصل بالإنتاج من حسابات أخرى، وكذلك لتوزيع الأرباح، وتظهر أهمية هذه الوظيفة كلما كانت الوحدة النقدية ثابتة القيمة نسبيا.
(ج) النقود كمستودع للقيمة:
ليس من الضروري لمن يحصل على النقود أن يقوم بإنفاقها في الحال ولكن الذي يحدث عملياً أن الفرد ينفق جزء ويدّخر جزء آخر ليقوم بالشراء في فترات لاحقة، وطالما أن الفرد لا يحتفظ بالنقود لذاتها وإنما بقصد إنفاقها في فترات لاحقة، أو لمقابلة احتياجات طارئة، فإن النقود في هذه الحالة تقوم بوظيفة مخزن للقيمة، خاصة وأنها تتميز بسهولة حفظها، كما أنها تجنّب الفرد تكاليف التخزين والحراسة، فضلاً عن أن حفظ السلع لفترات طويلة قد يعرضها للتلف.
ولكن يشترط لكي تؤدي النقود هذه الوظيفة على الوجه الأكمل، أن تحتفظ بقيمتها النسبية لفترة طويلة، وهذا يعني الثبات النسبي لكل من العرض والطلب حتى يظل مستوى الأثمان ثابتاً. ولكن قيام الحرب العالمية الأولى وما تلاها من أحداث أدى إلى الارتفاع المطرد لأثمان السلع والخدمات مما ترتب عليه انخفاض قيمة النقود.
وفي مواجهة ذلك لجأ الأفراد إلى الاحتفاظ بالقيمة في صورة أسهم وسندات وبعض السلع المعمرة كالعقارات وغيرها. ومن مزايا الاحتفاظ بالقيمة في هذا الشكل أنه يدرّ عائداً لصاحبه في صورة ربح أو فائدة أو ريع، فضلاً عمّا تحققه من أرباح رأسمالية إذا ما ارتفعت الأسعار ولكنها من ناحية أخرى قد تحقق له خسائر رأسمالية إذا انخفضت الأسعار. ومع ذلك قد يفضل الأفراد الاحتفاظ بالقيمة في صورة نقود لأنها تعتبر أصل كامل السيولة خاصة وأن هناك دوافع تقتضي الاحتفاظ بالقيمة في هذا الشكل منها دافع المعاملات ودافع الاحتياط ودافع المضاربة.
(د) النقود كمعيار للمدفوعات الآجلة:
عندما أصبح الإنتاج للسوق أدى التخصّص وتقسيم العمل إلى كبر حجم الوحدات الإنتاجية ومنعاً لتكدس المنتجات واستمرار الإنتاج اقتضى النظام الاقتصادي تسويق المنتجات على أساس العقود.
فالعقد يتمّ في الوقت الحاضر على أساس أثمان معينة والتسليم يتمّ في وقت لاحق، لذلك كان لابد من معيار يتم على أساسه تحديد الأثمان، وقد استطاعت النقود أن تقوم بهذا الدور.
وفي مقابل قيام الشركات بالإنتاج الآجل قامت البنوك بإقراض الشركات لتمويل المستودعات، وبذلك يسّرت النقود التوسيع في عمليات الائتمان، وكذلك استطاعت الحكومات أن تحقق مشروعاتها على طريق إصدار السندات، فتحصل بمقتضاها على الأموال اللازمة على أن يتمّ سداد القرض في آجال لاحقة. وهنا نجد أن النقود قد استعملت كوسيلة للمدفوعات الآجلة وإذا كنا قد لاحظنا أن النقود تفقد صفتها كمستودع للقيمة في أوقات التضخم العصيبة، فإنها تفقد أهميتها كمعيار للمدفوعات الآجلة كلما تزعزعت ثقة المتعاملين فيها وعندئذٍ يقلّلون من التعاقد للمستقبل، لذلك يشترط لكي تقوم النقود بهذه الوظيفة أن تظل محتفظة بقيمتها لفترة طويلة نسبياً، أي لابد من توافر الثقة بين المدين والدائن، بأن وحدة النقود لن تتغير قيمتها عند وقت السداد عنها في إبرام العقود.
(هـ) النقود الاحتياطية لقروض البنوك:
إن وجود كمية من النقود في البنوك من شأنها تمكين البنوك من إقراض عملائها وتيسير عمليات الائتمان والاقتراض، فإذا كان لدى المتعاملين مع البنوك مبلغ من النقود فإنهم يستطيعون على أساسه (سواء أودع في البنك أم لم يودع) أن ينالوا قرضاً أو يفتح لهم اعتماد.
2- تعريف النقود:
من دراستنا لماهية النقود ووظيفتها يمكن أن نلخص بالتعريف التالي، النقود: هي الشيء الذي يلقى قبولاً عاماً في التداول، وتستخدم وسيطاً للتبادل ومقياساً للقيم ومستودعاً لها، كما تستخدم وسيلة للمدفوعات الآجلة واحتياطي لقروض البنك، أي أنها مجموعة وظائفها التي ذكرناها ولذلك فإن التعريف الموجز للنقود هو (أن النقود: هو كل ما تفعله النقود) فإذا وافقنا على هذا القول فإننا نكون قد أكّدنا بأن أي شيء يقوم بوظيفة النقود يكون بالفعل نقوداً، أي أن العملة المسكوكة الذهبية والفضية والأوراق التي تصدرها الحكومة، والأوراق التي تصدرها البنوك والشيكات، وكمبيالات التبادل وحتى السندات (بحسب اعتبارها نقود) ولو أنها كلها لا تؤدي وظائف النقود بذات المستوى والكفاءة. وأفضل أنواع النقود هو الذي يستطيع أن يؤدي وظائفها على أتم وجه، أي أن يتمتع بصفة القبول العام بحرية تامة، وهنا يمكن القول أن العملة ذات القيمة الموجودة فيها (كالعملة الذهبية والفضية) هي أكثر أنواع النقود قبولاً، وتليها العملات التي تتمتع بثقة الجمهور أكثر من غيرها لأسباب اقتصادية وسياسية واجتماعية، وهكذا حتى نهاية سلسلة أدوات التبادل التي يمكن أن تدخل ضمن تعريف النقود.
3- مكانة النقود وأهميتها في النظم الاقتصادية المختلفة:

وسلامتكم

----------


## بيسان

البحتري,, وفنونه الشعرية
محمد إبراهيم أبو سنة 
الوليد بن عبيد الله المعروف بالبحتري شاعر عربي ينتمي الى قبيلة طيئ، وهو أحد كبار شعراء العصر العباسي,, ولد بمدينة منبج سنة 206ه في منطقة تقع بين حلب والفرات تتميز بجمال طبيعتها وفصاحة أهلها فكان لذلك أثره العميق في شحذ موهبته الشعرية وفي ميل نفسه إلى التعلق بالجمال عرف الحب في صباه فقد عشق علوة بنت زرعة الحلبية تلك التي ظل يذكرها في شعره حتى وهو في غمرة انشغاله بهموم الحياة وتدبير شؤون العيش من مدح للحكام وتقرب من الوزراء.
يقول البحتري في علوة الحلبية:

خيال يعتريني في المنام
لسكرَى اللحظِ فاتنةِ القوامِ
لعلوةَ إنها شجن لنفسي
وبَلبَال لقلبي المستهام
سلام الله كلَّ صباح يومٍ
عليك ومن يبلغ لي سلامي
لقد غادرت في قلبي سقاما
بما في مقلتيك من السهامِ
أأتخذ العراقَ هوى ودارا
ومن أهواه في أرضِ الشآم 

نشأ البحتري في بيئة طبيعية تغذي موهبته الشعرية,, وكان الشاعر أبو تمام يملأ الدنيا من حوله بشعره الذي تميز بالجدة والخيال الجامح وتوليد الصور الفنية.
وكان الشعراء في ذلك العصر قد وجدوا في المديح سبيلا الى الرزق والثراء وما أن أحس البحتري بقدرته الشعرية حتى رحل الى الشاعر ابي تمام الذي كان يزور حمص بعد أن تجول في الممالك الإسلامية شرقا وغرباً طلبا للعطاء, وكان الشعراء يقصدون ابا تمام طلبا لاعترافه بهم ونصحه لهم كما كان خبيرا بالصنعة الفنية فلما وفد عليه البحتري مع جمع من الشعراء قال أبو تمام للبحتري: أنت أشعر من انشدني فكيف حالك، ويبدو أن اعجابه به قد دفعه إلى الاطمئنان على أمور معاشه فشكا البحتري بؤسه وفقره فوجهه أبو تمام برسالة توصية الى أهل معرة النعمان مؤكداً على شاعريته الجيدة وكأنه يدفع به إلى مسيرته الطويلة في عالم المديح وجمع المال الذي أثبت البحتري أنه ظل خبيرا به طوال حياته, لقد خلف البحتري ديوانا كبيراً من الشعر يقع في خمسة أجزاء تنوعت فنونه الشعرية بين المدح والغزل والوصف والرثاء والحكمة أما الهجاء فقد كان فيه مقلا وقد نصح ابنه ان يحذف فيه ما قال من هجاء وما أن نضجت موهبة البحتري في الشام وذاع صيته حتى شد الرحال الى حاضرة الخلافة في بغداد تقربا الى الأمراء ثم الى الخلفاء فبدأ رحلة المديح بالفتح بن خاقان قائد جيوش الخليفة,, الذي امتحن صبره طويلا حتى أذن له بالمثول بين يديه بعد شهر من الانتظار ببابه وقد اهتز الفتح بن خاقان لقول البحتري:

وقد قلت للمعلى الى المجد طرفه
دع المجد فالفتح بن خاقان شاغله 


ولكن البحتري كان أشد طموحا وكان يتطلع الى الوصول الى الخليفة نفسه ومازال يتودد الى الفتح بن خاقان حتى أوصله الى الخليفة المتوكل الذي كان يتفكه بطريقة انشاده للشعر وهي طريقة مثيرة فقد كان البحتري يأتي بحركات عصبية خلال الانشاد، مما دفع بحساده الى السخرية منه واصطناع المواقف المحرجة له، وكان البحتري يحاول ارضاء الخليفة بكل ما يستطيع من وسائل حتى لقد كتب بعض الشعر يعبر عن حال الخليفة تجاه بعض جواريه توددا وحبا حتى اصبح الشعر واسطة للرضى بين الخليفة وجاريته ومن ذلك قول البحتري:

تعاللت عن وصل المُعنّى بك الصبِّ
وآثرت دار البعد منك على القرب
وحملتني ذنب المشيب وإنه
لذنبك إن أنصفت في الحكم لا ذنبي
ووالله ما اخترت السلوَّ على الهوى
ولا حُلت عما تعهدين من الحب
ولا ازداد الا جدة وتمكنا 
محلك من نفسي وحظك من قلبي
فلا تجمعي هجراً وعتباً فلم أعد
جليداً على هجر الأحبة والعتب 

وهذه الأبيات التي تعبر عن عاطفة المتوكل تجاه جارية من جواريه تظهر ان البحتري كان يرى في الشعر وسيلة لأشياء كثيرة,,فلم يكن الشعر تعبيرا عن مواجده بقدر ما كان وسيلة لتحقيق طموحه,, ولكن قلب البحتري لم يكن من الصخر فقد كانت له خفقاته وقراءة غزله تطلعنا على قدرته على التفنن مما يصرفنا عن التأثر بهذا العشق الى الأعجاب بقدرته الشعرية يقول البحتري:

اني لأسألك القليل
واتقي من سوء ردك
وأما وصلك بعد هجرك
واقترابك بعد بعدك
لا لمتُ نفسي في هواك
وانحرفت لطول صدك
ولو اسأت كما تسيء
لما وددتك حق ودك 

وتمرس البحتري الطويل على قول الشعر وجعل فنونه كثيرة فهو قد أدمن المديح طلبا للثروة وفرارا من الفقر الذي كان كابده في أول حياته وقد ترك البحتري عند وفاته ثروة جمعها من المديح جعلت من ذريته سادة أغنياء في قومهم, ومن الأغراض الشعرية التي برع فيها البحتري فن الوصف ولعل قصيدته في ديوان كسرى ان تكون إحدى روائع الشعر العربي فقد تجلت في هذه القصيدة قدرته على رسم الصورة الخارجية والالتفات الى التاريخ والآثار التي تجسد عبرة الايام يقول البحتري في قصيدته في وصف ايوان كسرى :

لو تراه علمت أن الليالي 
جعلت فيه مأتما بعد عرس
وهو ينبيك عن عجائب قوم
لا يشاب البيان فيهم بلبس
فإذا ما رأيت صورة انطاكية
ارتعت بين روم وفرس
والمنايا مواثل وانوشر 
وان يزجى الصفوف تحت الدرفس
في اخضرار من اللباس على اصفر
يختال في صبيغة ورس
وعراك الرجال بين يديه
في خفوت منهم واغماض جرس
تصف العين انهم جد أحياء
لهم بينهم اشارة خرس
يختلي فيهم ارتيابي حتى
تتقراهم يداي بلمس 

ثم يقول عن الايوان بعد الخراب الذي لحق به:

عكست حظه الليالي وبات 
المشتري فيه وهو كوكب نحس
فهو يبدي تجلدا وعليه
كلكل من كلاكل الدهر مرسى
ليس يدري أصنع أنس لجن
سكنوه أم صنع جن لأنس 

هكذا نرى البحتري قد جمع الى قدرته الفذة على التصوير الخارجي لمشهد الايوان الذي غادره المجد نهبا للظنون والعبر قدرته على الغوص في التاريخ ورؤية الزمن وهو ينتقل بالملوك والسوقة والقصور والاكواخ من حال الى حال.
تقلبت الأيام بالبحتري ولكنه ظل قابضا على جمرها حتى نجا منها فبعد ان غدر المنتصر بأبيه المتوكل ظل البحتري صاعدا رغم ادانته للغدر بشجاعة لا ندري كيف واتته إلا إذا تصورنا اعزازه وتقديره للمتوكل, وقد عاصر البحتري بعد المتوكل خمسة خلفاء هم المنتصر والمستعين والمعتز بن المتوكل ثم المهتدي بن الواثق ثم المعتمد بن المتوكل وقد استطاع البحتري من خلال حرصه على جمع المال ان ينقب في شخصية كل خليفة من هؤلاء عن مواطن القوة والضعف ومداخل الشخصية الإنسانية وهو هم يشغل ذوي الطموح فلا تحقيق لطموح إلا بدراسة شخصية من بيده مفاتيح الأمور وكان يبدأ مديحه للخليفة بهجاء من يكرهه هذا الخليفة فيشفي نفسه من كراهية سلفه قبل ان يستريح الى صورته في شعر الشاعر, ومن مديحه للمتوكل قوله:

خلق الله جعفرا قيم الدنيا سدادا
وقيم الدين رشدا
امام الناس شيمة وأتم الناس خلقا
وأكثر الناس رغدا
أظهر العدل فاستنارت به الأرض
وعم البلاد غورا ونجدا 

ويقول في بعض غزلياته:

شغلان من عذلٍ ومن تفنيد
ورسيس حب طارف وتليد
وأما وارام الظباء لقد نأت
بهواك آرام الظباء الغيد 

حفظ البحتري لابي تمام حق الأستاذية ونصيحة الأيام الأولى وهو يخطو على درب الشعر أولى خطواته فلما قال بعضهم للبحتري ان الناس يزعمون انك اشعر من ابي تمام فقال والله ما ينفعني هذا القول ولا يضر ابا تمام والله ما أكلت الخبز إلا به ولوددت ان الامر كما قالوا ولكني والله تابع له اخذ منه لا يؤذيه نسيمي يركد عن هوائه وارضى تنخفض عند سمائه, كانت فنونه الشعرية متأثرة بهذه الكلمات الأولى لأبي تمام فجاء شعر البحتري سهلا رشيق العبارة وضيء الصورة قوي النسيج فصيحا مطربا عذبا فكان فريدا بين شعراء عصره.

----------


## بيسان

مسجد قرطبة


التعريف:
هو من أعظم مساجد الأندلس وأكثرها أناقة، يعدّ تحفة فريدة من حيث روعة زخارفه وفنون عمرانه.

الموقع:
يقع هذا المسجد في الجهة الجنوبية الغربية من مدينة قرطبة بالقرب من نهر الوادي الكبير، وتحيط به ومن جوانبه الأربعة أزقة ضيّقة. 


التأسيس:
يرجع تأسيس المسجد إلى سنة (92هـ) عندما اتخذ بنو أمية قرطبة حاضرة لملكهم، حيث شاطر المسلمون نصارى قرطبة كنيستهم العظمى، فبنوا في شطرهم مسجداً وبقي الشطر الآخر للروم، وحينما ازدحمت المدينة بالمسلمين وجيوشهم اشترى عبد الرحمن بن معاوية شطر الكنيسة العائد للروم مقابل أن يُعيد بناء ما تـمّ هدمه من كنائسهم وقت الفتح، وأمر عبد الرحمن الداخل سنة (170هـ) بإعادة بناء الجامع على أساس وشكل جديدين بلغت مساحته آنذاك (4875متراً مربعاً) وكان المسجد قديماً يُسمى بـ (جامع الحضرة) أي جامع الخليفة أمّا اليوم فيُسمى بـ (مسجد الكاتدرائية) بعد أن حوله الأسبان كاتدرائية مسيحية.

التوسعة والإعمار:
مرّ العمل بتوسعة المسجد وإدخال تعديلات عليه بمراحل متعدّدة منها:

في سنة 139هـ جدّده الأمير هشام بن عبد الرحمن.

وفي سنة 176، جدّد الأمير عبد الرحمن بن الحاكم بناء قبته التي بناها جدّه عبد الرحمن ابن معاوية،أما الأمير محمَّد بن عبد الرحمن فقد جدّده في سنة 207هـ.

وفي سنة 340هـ أمر الأمير عبد الرحمن الناصر (المستنصر باللّه) بهدم منارته القديمة وبناء منارة جديدة بديعة الصنع بدلاً منها كما أمر ببناء منبر بديع للمسجد وثلاث مقصورات هي مقصورة دار الصدقة، ومقصورة الوعاظ، ومقصورة البائسين، كما أقام رصيفاً على امتداد الجامع، ليكون متنـزهاً لأهالي قرطبة أسماه الرصيف المستنصري.

وفي سنة 355هـ اهتم به وجدّده الأمير هشام بن الحكم (المؤيد باللّه).

المعالـم:
المسجد مستطيل الشكل يمتاز بصحته الفسيح، ويضمّ العديد من الأروقة يعتبر الرواق الأوسط المؤدي إلى المحراب أوسعها، ويمتاز المسجد بمحرابه البديع الصنع حيث توجد فوقه سبعة أقواس قائمة على أعمدة، ويوجد فيه منبر نفيس 


مصنوع من خشب الساج النفيس وتعتبر منارة الجامع (المسماة بمنارة عبد الرحمن الناصر) من المنائر البديعة التي تحتوي على سلمين ولها (107درجات) وفي أعلاها ثلاث مظلات اثنتان من الذهب والثالثة من الفضة فوقها سوسنة من الذهب يوجد فوقها رمانة ذهبية صغيرة وقد حوّل الأسبـان هذه المنارة إلى برج للأجراس الكاتدرائية، ويبلغ طول باب المنارة النحاسي (8م) وارتفاعه (20م) وواجهة البناء من الرخام المنقوش بنقوش عربية بديعة. وفي الزاوية الجنوبية للمسجد توجد منارة أخرى مربعة الشكل طول ضلعها (12م) وارتفاعها (93م) وهي مكونة من خمسة طوابق في كلّ طابق عدد من الأجراس. وفي (19) باباً مصنوعاً من صفائح النحاس القوي وتقوم قبته على (365) عموداً من المرمر، وعدد قناديلـه نـحو (4700 قنديل وكان للجامع 1293 عموداً من الرخام بقي فيها (1093) عموداً.

من ذاكرة التاريخ:
تعرّض المسجد في سنة 400هـ للنهب، بعد أن ترك النّاس قرطبة، نتيجة القتال الذي نشب بين المهدي وبين سليمان بن الحكم.

كما اجتاح قساوسة قرطبة سنة 633هـ / 1236م، ما في قرطبة من مساجد وقصور، وتعرّضوا للمسجد وخربوه، وهم أنفسهم يعيدون بناء وإصلاح ما خربوه بالأمس.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المصادر:

المساجد في الإسلام، طه الولي.

وسلامتكم

----------


## بيسان

بحث عن فكتوريا ملكة بريطانيا


Victoria (queen) (1819-1901), Queen of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland (1837-1901) and Empress of India (1876-1901). Born Alexandrina Victoria on May 24, 1819, in Kensington Palace, London, Victoria was the daughter of Victoria Mary Louisa, daughter of the Duke of Saxe-Coburg-Saalfeld, and Edward Augustus, Duke of Kent, the fourth son of George III. She ascended the throne on June 20, 1837, on the death of her uncle, William IV, who had no legitimate children. At this stage she was an unknown figure, even by name, to most of her subjects. When she died on January 22, 1901, outliving the century, she was one of the best-known figures, by reputation as well as name, not only in the United Kingdom but also in a greatly expanded British Empire and in the world, including the United States. Her reign had been the longest in British history, and she had given her name to an age—the age of Victorian Britain. 
Youth and Married Life 


There had been no sense in 1837 of such an outcome. There was curiosity about what an 18-year-old queen was and would be like, but uncertainty about what, if anything, she could achieve. As it was, she was sensitively guided politically and socially by the aged Whig prime minister, William Lamb, 2nd Viscount Melbourne, before on February 10, 1840, she married her first cousin Albert, Prince of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha. Albert had been given more guidance by his tutors, not all of it sound, about the role he should play as her husband, than she had been given before she came to the throne. She had been dependent most on her German governess, Baroness Lehzen, who was the first to tell her (at the age of 11) that she was Heiress Presumptive to the throne. Her father Edward Augustus, Duke of Kent, youngest brother of William IV, had died in 1820, when Victoria was still an infant, and her German mother Victoria Mary Louisa had proved an ill-informed and difficult parent. Later in life, Victoria was to repeat many times that she was never happy until she was 18. 
“Beloved Albert” brought her exceptional happiness until his early death on December 14, 1861. The marriage, while an affair of state, was a love match, and the royal couple were seldom apart. They offered an example of family life that contrasted sharply with the earlier royal images of George IV and his brothers. Victoria and Albert had nine children; the first of them, Victoria, future German Empress, born on November 21, 1840, the second, the future Edward VII, born on November 9, 1841. They had limitations as parents, but their intentions were beyond reproach and they enjoyed their private lives, particularly at Osborne House on the Isle of Wight, purchased in 1843, and Balmoral Castle in Scotland, acquired in 1852 and rebuilt on the basis of Albert's designs. “God knows”, the Queen had written as early as 1844, “how willingly I would always live with my beloved Albert and our children in the quiet retirement of private life, and not be the constant subject of observation.” An aristocratic German visitor to Balmoral 11 years later, Helmuth Karl von Moltke, told his wife, “It is hard to believe that the most powerful monarch in the world can leave all court life so much behind. It is just plain family life here.” 
Queen Victoria's constitutional power was always limited, and while her personal likes and dislikes influenced the selection of the Cabinet and her views on political issues were forthright and shrewd, she never determined policy. Albert, who was always at her side whatever issues, particularly foreign policy, were being discussed, used his influence to persuade Victoria to accept his version of what a constitutional monarch should be. They both disliked Lord Palmerston and his policies, but they could never undermine his political leadership. They had been deeply concerned about British foreign policy in the lead-up to the Crimean War—and Albert was very unpopular in the country—yet when it began they zealously supported British troops in action, as the Queen was always to do in all the “small wars” in which the country was involved. It was in 1856 that she instituted the Victoria Cross, the highest British award for military valour. Albert was given the title of Prince Consort in 1857. 
Widowhood and Maturity 
Victoria was desperately lonely after Albert's death in 1861 and retreated into a gloomy widowhood, undergoing a nervous breakdown and shrinking from the public. The result was a barrage of criticism as sharp as Albert had had to face at the worst moments in his lifetime. On the third anniversary of his death, The Times declared that “the living have their claims as well as the dead; and what claims can be more important than those of a great nation, and the Society of the first European capitals?” In these circumstances, it was the Queen's strong sense of duty and the much-vaunted power of her will that kept the monarchy alive. By the end of the reign, with an experience that reached deep into the past, she had endowed it with a new magic. 
In one of her prime ministers, the Conservative Benjamin Disraeli, who had done much to destroy Sir Robert Peel, one of Albert's heroes, she found a leader who knew how to get the best out of her, and it was he who in 1876 persuaded Parliament (in face of Liberal opposition) to pass a Royal Titles Act adding to the Queen's titles that of Empress of India. If Disraeli was adept in understanding the Queen, she was incapable of understanding or appreciating the most authoritative of the Liberal leaders of the late 19th century, William Ewart Gladstone, who in an age of increasing political party organization was to survive Disraeli by a quarter of a century. 

When he became prime minister for the fourth time in 1892 at over 80 years old, he described his interview with her as “such as took place between Marie Antoinette and her executioner”, and when he retired two years later she refused to thank him for his services to the country. She was shocked that Edward, then Prince of Wales, with whom she was on bad terms, acted as a pall-bearer at his funeral in 1897. 
Imperial Apotheosis 

That year saw the second of the two great Jubilees which suggested to the world just how strong the British monarchy was. That of 1887, the Golden Jubilee, once more displayed the Queen to the public. She herself helped to organize it, and at the thanksgiving service in Westminster Abbey there were representatives from all parts of the empire. There was an even stronger imperial dimension to the Diamond Jubilee ten years later, when, as in 1887, thanksgiving services were held in every church, chapel, and synagogue throughout Britain, and in many other parts of the world. At a private family thanksgiving in St George's Chapel, Windsor, a different note was struck. A Te Deum with music written by Prince Albert was fervently sung. The celebrations ended with the Queen pressing an electric button which telegraphed a Jubilee message round the empire: “From my heart I thank my beloved people. May God bless them.” The Queen had always liked new gadgets, the telephone as well as the telegraph. Old though she was, she had in this respect at least kept in touch with the changing times. 
Between 1897 and 1901 there was one more very special occasion—a visit to Ireland in 1900, which she had last visited 39 years before. It was a part of the empire that had been at the center of British politics in the Gladstone years, and was to remain so throughout much of the new century, which she herself did not celebrate. “I'm bored with the Future”, she is said to have remarked in her old age, “and I don't want to hear any more about it.” The present itself was scarcely consoling. The South African Wars in South Africa, which began on October 12, 1899, brought with it a chain of unexpected military reverses and a burst of European opposition. As in the past, the Queen staunchly supported her troops, and she drove in triumph through London after the siege of Ladysmith was broken on February 28, 1900. She saw through that year, which she called horrible—not because of the war or politics but because of the weather—and after a short but wearing illness died at Osborne. One of her last visitors was her grandson the German Emperor, William II, “the Kaiser”, who was to lead Germany against Britain during World War I. He supported her on her pillow in her last two-and-a-half hours. He was one of the main figures at her impressive funeral, which was military in flavour, characterized by lavish pomp and ceremony. For most of her subjects, however, an age seemed to have come to an end, and for all the sorrowful tributes there were many people who looked forward not only to a new reign but a new future

وسلامتكم

----------


## بيسان

هذا الموضوع عن الزواج


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قال تعالى هو الذي خلق لكم من انفسكم أزواجاً لتسكنوا إليها ) .

الزواج نعمة
إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه، ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهد الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله. 
{يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته ولا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون} ، {يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة، وخلق منها زوجها، وبث منهما رجالاً كثيراً ونساء، واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام إن الله كان عليكم رقيبا} ، {يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وقولوا قولاً سديداً يصلح لكم أعمالكم ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم ومن يطع الله ورسوله فقد فاز فوزا عظيما}.

أنعم الله سبحانه وتعالى علينا في كتابه أن خلقنا معشر الرجال والنساء من نفس واحدة هي آدم. والمنة في هذا أن نوع الرجال ليسوا خلقاً مستقلاً وكذلك نوع النساء ليس أصل خلقهم مستقلاً فلو كان النساء خلقن في الأصل بمعزل عن الرجال كأن يكون الله قد خلقهم من عنصر آخر غير الطين مثلاً أو من الطين استقلالاً لكان هناك من التنافر والتباعد ما الله أعلم به ولكن كون حواء قد خلقت كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح من ضلع من أضلاع آدم عليه السلام كان هذا يعني أن المرأة في الأصل قطعة من الرجل، ولذلك حن الرجل إلى المرأة وحنت المرأة إلى الرجل وتجانسا: حنين الشيء إلى مادته وتجانس المادة بجنسها.
ثم كان من رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى أن جعل التكاثر من التقاء الرجال والنساء لقاء يكون فيه الإفضاء الكامل، والالتصاق الكامل واللذة الكاملة وذلك ليحقق قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: [النساء شقائق الرجال]، فالرجل والمرأة وجهان لعملة واحدة. أو شقان لشيء واحد.
قال جل وعلا: {وهو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة فمستقر ومستودع قد فصلنا الآيات لقوم يفقهون}.

ولذلك أمرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى بمراعاة هذه الوحدة في الأصل عند تعامل الرجال والنساء فقال: {يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها وبث منهما رجالاً كثيراً ونساء واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام إن الله كان عليكم رقيباً}.
بل أمرنا بما هو أكبر من ذلك أن نتذكر نعمته في خلقنا على هذا النحو، وبأن خلق فينا هذا الميل من بعضنا لبعض وغرس في القلوب الحب والرحمة بين الزوجين كما قال سبحانه وتعالى: {ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاً لتسكنوا إليها، وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون}.


حكم الزواج في الإسلام
الزواج شرعه الله سبحانه وتعالى لبقاء النسل، ولاستمرار الخلافة في الأرض كما قال الله تعالى: {وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة}، والخليفة هنا هم الإنس الذين يخلف بعضهم بعضا في عمارة هذه الأرض وسكناها بدليل قوله تعالى : {وهو الذي جعلكم خلائف في الأرض}، ولا يمكن أن نكون خلائف في الأرض إلا بنسل مستمر، وليس كل نسل مرادا لله سبحانه وتعالى ولكن الرب يريد نسلا طاهرا نظيفا، ولا يتحقق ذلك إلا بالزواج المشروع وفق حدود الله وهداه.
ولما كان الإسلام دين الفطرة، ودين الله الذي أراد عمارة الأرض على هذا النحو فإن الإسلام قد جاء بتحريم التبتل والحث على الزواج لكل قادر عليه والتبتل هو الانقطاع عن الزواج عبادة وتدينا وتقربا إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى بالصبر على ذلك والبعد عما في الزواج من متعة وأشغال ابتغاء رضوان الله سبحانه وتعالى ويدل على هذا أحاديث منها:
حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه: أن ثلاثة نفر من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال بعضهم: لا أتزوج النساء، وقال بعضهم: أصلي ولا أنام، وقال بعضهم: أصوم ولا أفطر، فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: [ما بال أقوام قالوا كذا وكذا، ولكني أصوم وأفطر، وأصلي وأنام، وأتزوج النساء. فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني] (متفق عليه). وهذا صريح في أن هذه الشريعة أعني التبتل والرهبانية ليست من دين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في شيء.

الــــزواج وأهـــدافــــه
لماذا نتزوج ؟ وما الحكمة من هذا الزواج ؟
سؤال ينبغي ان يسأله كل شاب وشابة لنفسه بل كل مريد للزواج قبل ان يقدم عليه .

· النسل : 

جعل الخالق سبحانه استمرار الحياة البشرية على الارض مرتبطة بالتزاوج , وغاية الاستمرار كما قال تعالى عن نفسه : الذي أحسن كل شئ خلقه وبدأ خلق الانسان من طين , ثم جعل نسله من سلالة من ماء مهين , ولذلك أيضا جعل الله سبحانه وتعالى الإضرار بالنسل من أكبر الفساد في الارض قال تعالى : ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام , وإذا تولى سعى في الارض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد , والنسل الذي يصلح لعمارة الارض وسكنها هو الذي يأتي بطريق نكاح لا بطريق سفاح , أما نسل السفاح فهو مسخ يشوه وجه الحياة ويشيع فيها الفساد والكراهية فقد فقدت الحنان في طفولتها ولم تعرف الارحام والاقارب فغابت عنها معاني الرحمة وأصبحت ذات انفس مريضة .

· الإمتناع النفسي والجسدي :

يهيء الزواج لكل من الرجال والنساء متعة من أعظم متع الدنيا وهذه تنقسم إلى قسمين : 
أولا ً : سكن وراحة نفسية .
ثانيا ً : الإمتاع واللّــذة الجسدية .
قال تعالى : ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا ً لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون 
وخلاصة ذلك أن المتعة النفسية والجسدية من خير ما خلق الله من متاع لعباده في الدنيا إبتغاء هذا المتاع وفق تشريع الله وهديه من الاسباب التي توصل إلى مرضاة الله . 

بلوغ الكمال الانساني :

الحكمة الثالثة من حكم الزواج هي بلوغ الكمال الانساني حيث تتوزع الحقوق والواجبات توزيعا قائما على العدل والاحسان والرحمة لا توزيعا عشوائيا قائم على الأثرة وحب الذات وإفتعال المعارك بين الرجال والنساء , ومتى ما تبادل الزوجان مشاعر الرحمة والمودة بينهما كانا اقرب للهناء والسعادة فالعلاقة تورث الحب وسمو النفس وقد اثبتت الدراسات على ان اهل الاستقامة هم أبعد الناس عن الامراض النفسية والعصبية على العكس من أهل الإنحراف فغالبا ما يقعون فريسة هذه الامراض نتيجة انسياقهم وراء اللذة المؤقتة .
· التعاون على بناء هذه الحياة :

إننا في هذه الحياة نعيش في مجتمع وهو بناء كبير والوحدة الاولى لبناءه هو الفرد رجلا كان او امرأة , وكل منهما لا يمكنه العيش والاستمرار منفردا عن الطرف الاخر بل كل منهما محتاج للآخر لذا لا يمكن ان نبيني مجتمع سليم بدون تعاونهما معا , والمشاركة هنا ضرورية لبناء الحياة وتحمل أعبائها .

المحرمات في الشريعة الاسلامية
ولما كان الاصل في الزواج ، المتعة الجسدية وانجاب الاطفال ، اصبحت قضية اختيار الشريك للمضاجعة من اهم القضايا التي تهم النظام الاجتماعي بجميع افراده ، وعلى كل المستويات . ولاشك ان الانسان ـ مهما كانت درجة التزامه بالاحكام الشرعية ـ يدرك اهمية المحرمات النسبية والسببية في الزواج ، فيضع بشكل طبيعي حاجزاً نفسياً لا شعورياً امامها . وبكلمة ، فان قضية المحرمات النسبية والسببية هي قضية فطرية اكثر مما هي قضية فلسفية او منطقية : ولذلك كان تأكيد الدين عليها ، فقد اشترطت الشريعة ان يكون الفرد مؤهلاً للزواج حتى يصح العقد منه . ومثال ذلك ، ان المرأة او الرجل المراد تزويجه او تزويجها يجب ان يكونا فردين صالحين للعقد ، وجامعين للشروط ، كالعقل والبلوغ والرشد ، وخاليين من الموانع النسبية والسببية من المصاهرة كذلك الرضاع. 


المحلل والمحرم في النكاح :

وضع الإسلام قيوداً في تحليل وتحريم النكاح منسجمة مع الفطرة الانسانية وطبيعة الأواصر الاُسرية ، فحرّم النكاح من أصناف النساء والرجال ، قال تعالى : ( حُرِّمَت عَليكُم أُمَّهاتُكم وبَناتُكُم وأخواتُكُم وعمَّاتُكُم وخالاتُكُم وبناتُ الأخِ وبناتُ الأُختِ وأمهاتُكم اللاتي أرضَعنَكم وأخواتُكُم مِّنَ الرَّضاعةِ وأُمهاتُ نِسائِكُم ورَبائِبُكُم اللاتي في حُجُورِكُم مِن نِسائِكُم اللاتي دَخلتُم بِهنَّ فإن لم تكونُوا دخلتُم بِهنَّ فلا جُناحَ عليكُم وحَلائِلُ أبنائِكُم الذينَ مِن أصلابِكُم وأن تَجمعُوا بينَ الاُختينِ... ).

أولاً : المحرّم بالنسب :

يحرم الزواج من الأصناف التالية من النساء من جهة الأنساب :
1 ـ الاُم وإن علت كأُم الاُمّ .
2 ـ البنت وإن نزلت كبنت البنت .
3 ـ الاُخت وبناتها وإن نزلن .
4 ـ العمّة والخالة وإن علتا كعمّة العمّة وخالة الخالة .
5 ـ بنات الأخ وإن نزلن .

لا تُحرم زوجة العمّ وزوجة الخال على ابن الأخ وابن الاُخت في حال طلاقهما أو موتهما .
لا يجوز للرجل أن يتزوج بنت أخت الزوجة أو بنت أخيها جمعاً بينهما وبين الخالة أو العمة إلاّ باذنهما ويجوز للرجل أن يتزوج العمّة والخالة دون اذن ابنة أخيها وابنة اختها .

ثانياً : المحرّم بالرضاع :

يحرم من الرضاع جميع ما يحرم من النسب ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب ».
حيث تصبح المرضعة أُمّاً للرضيع ، وزوجها ـ صاحب اللبن ـ أباً له ، وإخوتهما أخوالاً وأعماماً له ، وأخواتهما خالات وعمات له ، وأولادهما إخوة له ، بعد توفر شروط التحريم من الرضاعة وهي :
1 ـ أن تكون مدة الرضاعة يوم وليلة ، أو خمس عشرة رضعة مباشرة من الثدي ، غير مفصولة برضاع آخر من مرضعة ثانية .
2 ـ أن يكون اللبن الذي يرتضعه الطفل منتسباً بتمامه إلى رجل واحد .
3 ـ عدم تجاوز الرضيع السنتين من العمر حال الرضاعة .
ولا يعتبر أخ وأُخت المرتضع ابناءً للمرتضعة ، فيجوز لهما الزواج من أبنائها وبناتها .

----------


## بيسان

ثالثاً : المحرّم بالمصاهرة :

قال الإمام علي عليه السلام : « إذا تزوج الرجل المرأة حرمت عليه ابنتها إذا دخل بالاُمّ ، فإذا لم يدخل بالاُم فلا بأس أن يتزوج بالابنة ».
وإذا عقد على البنت حرمت عليه أُمّها سواء دخل بها أم لم يدخل ، قال الإمام عليه عليه السلام : « وإذا تزوج الابنة فدخل بها أو لم يدخل بها ، حرمت عليه الاُمّ » .
ومن عقد على امرأة حرمت على ابنه ولم تحل له أبداً ، وكذلك تحرم معقودة الابن على الأب حرمة دائمة ، ولا يشترط في جميع ذلك الدخول ، فمجرد العقد يؤدي إلى الحرمة .
لا زواج بين قلبين لا يجتمعان على عقيدة
قال تعالى : (ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أؤلئك يدعون إلى النار والله يدعو إلى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين آياته لعلهم يتذكرون) , فالزوجة التي تنتقل إلى أسرة الزوج وقومه وأرضه، فإذا تزوج غير المسلم من مسلمة انتقلت هي إليه فتعيش بعيداً عن قومها، وقد يفتنها ضعفها ووحدتها هناك عن إسلامها، كما أن أبناءها يدعون إلى زوجها ويدينون بدين غير دينها، والإسلام يجب أن يكون هو المهيمن.

قال تعالى : (ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم).
فهذا النهي يحرم أن يربط الزواج بين قلبين لا يجتمعان على عقيدة، أو لا يلتقيان على أصلها، لأن رباط الزواج في هذه الحالة رباط زائف واهٍ ضعيف، إنهما لا يلتقيان في الله ولا تقوم علي منهجه عقدة الحياة، والله الذي كرم الإنسان ورفعه على الحيوان يريد لهذه الصلة ألا تكون ميلاً حيوانياً، ولا اندفاعاً شهوانياً، وإنما يريد أن يرفعها حتى يصلها بالله في علاه، ويربط بين مشيئته وبينها في نمو الحياة وطهارتها.








كيف تختار شريك الحياة؟!
ما الصفات التي يجب أن تتحلى بها المرأة حتى يرغب الرجل في الزواج بها؟ وما الصفات التي يجب أن يتحلى بها الرجل حتى ترغب المرأة في الزواج منه؟

إن الزواج .. من أثمن وأبرز العلاقات الإجتماعيه ، لذا لابد من التروي ، والعناية الفائقة في مسألة إختيار الشريك ، وحيازته على الصفات الكريمة ، والتي يتصدر مركزها وأصلها الدين والأخلاق ، لأنها الميزان القديم ، وبينما يأتي الجمال والمال في الدور الثانوي في تحقيق السعادة الأسرية .

وأهم صفات الشريك بإختصار :
· الإسلام .
· الأخلاق .
· التقارب في السن والثقافة .
· عدم الطمع في المال والجمال بشكل رئيسي .
قال تعالى :
{ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من انفسكم أزواجاً لتسكنوا اليها ، وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة } .
{ وانكحوا الأيامي منكم والصالحين من عبادكم وامائكم ، ان يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله }.
وقال النبي ( ص ) :
[من تزوج إمراة لمالها وكله الله إليه ، ومن تزوجها لجمالها رأى فيها ما يكره ، ومن تزوجها لدينها جمع الله له ذلك ] .
إذا جاءكم من ترضون خلقة ودينه فزوجوه ، الا تفعلوا تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير .

والان نأتي هنا لنركز على كل نقطة سبقت وتفصيل المزيد حول ما يتعلق بصفات شريك الحياة 
أولاً: الأصل أو المعدن أو الأرومة:
قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: [الناس معادن كمعادن الذهب والفضة وخيارهم في الجاهلية خيارهم في الإسلام إذا فقهوا]، وفي الحديث فوائد عظيمة جداً أهمها: أن كرم الأصل في الجاهلية يساعد على التحلي الكامل بأخلاق الإسلام والقيام بتعاليمه. باختصار يجب أن يبحث الرجل عن المرأة (الإنسان) ويجب أن تبحث المرأة عن الرجل (الإنسان). فعندما خطب أبو طلحة وهو مشرك كافر امرأة من المسلمين هي أم سليم قالت له: (يا أبا طلحة والله ما مثلك يرد ولكنك امرؤ كافر وأنا امرأة مسلمة ولا تحل لي فإن تسلم فهو مهري!!). فقول هذه المرأة الفقيهة: (والله ما مثلك يرد) معناه أن الرجل فيه الصفات الإنسانية التي تطمح المرأة في وجودها في الرجل ولكن منعها من الموافقة كفر. باختصار ليكون بحثنا أولاً عن الإنسان.

ثانياً: الدين:
والتدين الحقيقي شيء خفي لأن حقيقة الدين تتعلق بالقلوب أعظم مما تعلق بالظواهر دلالات وعلامات على الدين ولكنها ليست دلالات ظنية فليس كل من أعفى لحيته، وقص شاربه، ووقف في صفوف الصلاة مع المسلمين كان متديناً مؤمناً بل هذه ظواهر قد تدل على هذا وقد يكون هذا نوعاً من النفاق والمجاراة والاعتياد لا يغني قليلاً أو كثيراً في حقيقة الدين.
وكذلك بالنسبة للمرأة أيضاً فمع أن الحجاب فريضة إسلامية وظاهره يدل على الصلاح والدين والفقه إلا أنه ليس دليلاً قطعياً على ذلك, وقد سأل عمر بن الخطاب عن الرجال هو التعامل بالدينار والدرهم. فقد سأل رجلاً فقال: هل تعرف فلاناً؟ قال: نعم. قال: هل عاملته بالدينار والدرهم؟ قال: لا. قال: إذن لا تعرفه. فمعرفة الدين الحقيقي لا يكون إلا بالمواقف والتعامل ومن أحرج المواقف التي تظهر الرجال المعاملة بالدينار والدرهم لأن النفوس مجبولة على حب المال فإذا تغلب الدين ومراقبة الله على النفس في هذه القضية دل هذا على وجود الدين. ولذلك يجب علينا في البحث عن الزواج أن نبحث عن حقيقة الدين وأن نأخذ من مجموع التصرفات والمعاملات هدايا ومرشدا إلى معرفة دين الرجل والمرأة .

ثالثاً: الحب:
والحب الكامل بين رجل وامرأة لا يمكن تصوره إلا بعد الزواج حيث تتاح الفرصة للمنافع المتبادلة ولترجمة الإخلاص والوفاء والتفاني في خدمة الغير إلى واقع فعلي. وأما قبل الزواج فإن الحب غالباً لا يكون إلا مجرد الميل الغريزي بين الرجل والمرأة، وقد يزيد من إشعال هذا الحب تلك الأماني الجميلة والأحلام المعسولة التي يمطر بها القادمان على الزوج أحدهما الآخر فأحلام اليقظة وبناء الآمال العريضة وإظهار التفاني والإخلاص الذي يقدمه كل من الرجل للمرأة والمرأة للرجل قبل الزواج تشعل الحب وتؤكد ميل القلب ولكن حرارة الحياة وجديتها ورتابة الحياة الزوجية وطول الألف والعشرة تهدم هذه الآمال والأحلام إذا لم يكن عند الزوجين المفهوم الصحيح لمعنى الحياة الزوجية.


رابعاً: المال والغنى: 
كل فتاة تريد السعادة الحقيقية يجب أن تعلم من أين اكتسب المتقدم للزواج بها ماله. فالرجل الشريف العفيف نظيف اليد هو أولى الناس بأن يؤسس بيتاً قائماً على الاستقرار والسعادة، وأصحاب الدخول والأموال القذرة يتعاملون مع زوجاتهم بنفس تعاملهم مع الدينار والدرهم ويقدرونهم بقدر منافعهم المادية فقط. باختصار تصبح المرأة عندهم كالسلعة تماماً. تفقد قيمتها بالقدم (وبروز الموديل الجديد) وبنضوب المنافع المادية وقد كان من علامات الشرف (علو المكانة والمنزلة) في الجاهلية القديمة الكسب.

خامساً: الأخلاق: 
قوله تعالى: {الخبيثات للخبيثين والخبيثون للخبيثات، والطيبات للطيبين والطيبون للطيبات}. والآية على تفسير الطيبات والخبيثات بالزوجات، وعلى تفسير الطيبين والخبيثين بالأزواج، والخبث والطيبة هنا أوصاف للأخلاق الذميمة والطيبة وهذه الأخلاق ثمار للمعدن والدين. 

سادساً: الجمال:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: [إذا خطب أحدكم امرأة فإن استطاع أن ينظر إلى ما يدعوه إلى نكاحها فليفعل]. وترك النبي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه مسألة ما يدعو الرجل إلى الزواج من امرأة متروكاً إلى الشخص.

سابعاً: البكارة:
البكارة من (الصفات) المحببة في الزواج لدى الرجل والمرأة (يقال رجل بكر وامرأة بكر أي لم يسبق لهما زواج) أن البكارة شيء محبب وصفة من الصفات التي يحرص عليها اللهم إلا إذا كانت هناك مصالح في الزواج ترجح صفة أخرى كما أقر رسول الله جابراً الذي تزوج ثيباً عندما قال: إن أبي قتل شهيداً في أحد وترك تسع بنات فلم أرد أن أضيف إليهن واحدة مثلهن وإنما أحببت أن أتزوج ثيباً تقوم عليهن وتمشطهن. فقال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: [فنعم إذن].
ثامناً: الشرف والحسب:
ولا يلزم من وجود الحسب وجود المال والغنى فالشرف والحسب يعني الشهرة والرفعة والسيادة وكان الناس وخاصة في جاهلية العرب يشتهرون ويبلغون أعظم منازل الشرف ولا مال لهم وإنما لكرم أصولهم وكريم شمائلهم وأخلاقهم. فحاتم الطائي مثلاً كان سيداً في قومه. ولم يكن غنياً .





حقوق وواجبات الزوج والزوجة :

سن الزواج ، بل وشجع عليه ايضا ، واجعل منه نقطة الارتكاز في العائلة ، وهو بالفعل حجر الاساس الذي عليه تلتحم العلاقة الزوجيه ، ورتب عليه مجموعة من الحقوق والواجبات الكثيرة ، ليكون أساس الأسرة تنظيم العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة ، لتستمر علاقتهما الوطيدة ، وينهضان بدورهما بتبعاتها .

----------


## بيسان

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : من أحب أن يلتقي الله طاهراً مطهراً فليلقه بزوجة 
وعنه : النكاح سنتي فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني .

فإن ارتباط شخصين ليس هو المفهوم الصحيح للزواج , بل يقع على كل شخص منهما حقوق وواجبات للشريك الاخر ، واما لو قامت بدونها ، لتحولت الحياة الزوجيه إلى جحيم لا يطاق ، ومن هنا .. يتضح لنا بان كلا الشريكين يتمتع كل بقيمته – كانسان ، ويتمتع بكل حقوقة الشرعيه .
[ فالزوج المتدين الاخلاقي لن يحبس زوجته في غرفة ، وسوف يدعها تخرج مثلما هو المتعارف ، بل سيكون رحيما ، موفرا كل اسباب الارتياح لزوجته ، وسيتمتع معهما بكل وقته ، وهي في إطار خدمة المنزل ، وسوف تمارس دورها كربة بيت بدون الالتفات الى عدم وجوب ذلك عليها ] .
ولكن .. نظرا لامكانية إفراط المراة في الخروج من المنزل ، فقد اعطي الزوج حينئذ حق منعهما . وبالرغم من كل هذه الحقوق والواجبات ، التي تقع على كاهل كل منهما اتجاه شريك حياته ، إلا ان الزوج أو الزوجة يبحثان عن كل شي يجعلهما يسعدان ببعضهما أكثر فأكثر ، فالمرأة ومن عدم وجوبية العمل في المنزل على عاتقها ، وانما فقط من باب الاستحبابية ، إلا أنها تشق طريقها في اضفاء الجو الرومانسي ، وتضع لمساتها الفنيه ، بين فترة وأخرى على منزلها الجميل ، لتضفي السعادة على قلب شريكها . وهو لا ينسى أن 
هذه الصغائر من المبادرات المفاجئة ، تضفي أجواء جديدة على سماء عشهما الصغير . فالحياة الزوجية ليست ساعة من نهار !

أنما مسيرة حياة كامله ، فلذا يتحتم على الاثنين معا ، أن يحافظا على سعادتهما بشكل دائم ومستمر .
قال تعالى : { ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف ، وللرجال عليهن درجة } .
سألت امرأة النبي ( ص ) : ما حق الزوج على المرأة ؟
قال : أن تجيبه إلى حاجته ، وان كانت على قتب ، ولا تعطي شيئا الا بإذنه ...... ولا تبيت ليلة وهو عليها ساخط .
قالت : يا رسول الله وان كان ظالما ؟
قال : نعم 

حقوق الرجل على المرأة :
ــ طاعة الزوج في غير معصية الله. 
ــ أن تحافظ على ماله، ولا تكلفه فوق طاقته. 
ــ أن ترعى شئون أولادها، وتربيهم التربية الحسنة. 
ــ أن تدبر شئون بيتها، وأن تعنى بنظافته وترتيبه. 
ــ أن تصون شرفها، وتحفظ سمعتها. 
ــ أن تعامل زوجها معاملة حسنة، وتقابله بالوجه الباسم والكلمة الطيبة، وأن تحسن زينتها له. 
ــ أن تلبس ثياباً واسعة ساترة لجميع جسمها تتوفر فيها الحشمة والكمال. 

وقد أحل الإسلام لبس الحلي والحرير والذهب والفضة. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (أحل الذهب والحرير لإناث أمتي وحرم على ذكورها(ومن حقها أخذ المهر إلا إذا تنازلت هي عنه كله أو بعضه، والمهر ليس ثمناً للزوجة، وإنما هو عطية كريمة من الله تعالى، ولها الحق في التصرف فيه كما تشاء). 


قال معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه : (حق الزوج على زوجته تسعة أشياء)، وهذه الأشياء هي: 

· ألا تخرج من بيته إلا بإذنه. 
· ألا تخونه في ماله.
· أن تشاركه في الدعاء.
· أن تكرم أهله وأقرباءه.
· ألا تؤذيه بلسانها.
· أن تعينه فيما أمكن.
· أن لا تمن عليه بمالها.
· ألا تمنع مالها منه
· ألا تمنع نفسها منه إن كانت طاهرة. 


حق المرأة على الرجل :

وقال معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه: إن حق المرأة على الرجل ثمانية أشياء، وهذه الأشياء هي: 

· أن ينفق عليها، فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بصدقة، فجاء رجل فقال عندي دينار، قال : أنفقه على نفسك ، قال: عندي آخر، قال: أنفقه على زوجتك، قال: عندي آخر، قال : أنفقه على ولدك، قال: عندي آخر: قال: أنفقه على خادمك، قال: عندي آخر، قال: أنت أبصر).
· ألا يغيب عنها أكثر من أربعة أشهر. 
· أن لا يضربها إلا في شأن المضاجع. 
· ألا يجامعها في دبرها.
· ألا يظلمها في صداقها.
· ألا يمنعها من زيارة أبويها.
· أن يوسع عليها في النفقة حسب استطاعته فنفقته عليها صدقة يؤجر عليها من الله تعالى.
· أن يعلمها أمر دينها من صلاة، وصيام، وأحكام الحيض وغيرها.



تعدد الزوجات سنة حسنة وشرعه الله لحكمة بالغة

إن تعدد الزوجات أمر طبيعي في الشريعة الإسلامية، ويجب أن يكون قضية مسلَّماً بها من قبل جميع المسلمين، وهو أمر ليس مباحاً فقط، بل هو سنة حسنة، وتعدد الزوجات لا يحتاج إلى دليل لإثبات مشروعيته، والمؤمن الحق هو الذي يسمع ويطيع ويستسلم لأوامر الله سبحانة وتعالى في كل شئون حياته. فالقضية عند المسلم قضية عقيدة وليست قضية مصالح ذاتية أو أهواء نفسية.
ولقد أباح الإسلام تعدد الزوجات لمصالح تمليها ظروف الحياة، والله تعالى هو العالم بما يصلح شئون الناس، وقد أباح سبحانه وتعالى التعدد لحكمة بالغة، وما شرع الله لعبادة إلا ما يجلب لهم السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة.
والإسلام لم ينشئ نظام تعدد الزوجات، ولم يوجبه على المسلمين وحده فقد سبقته الأديان السماوية «اليهودية والنصرانية» فأباحته، والنظم الدينية الأخرى «كالوثنية والمجوسية». 
وعندما جاء الإسلام أبقى على تعدد الزوجات، ووضع له أسساً تنظيمية تحد من مساوئه وأضراره التي كانت في المجتمعات البشرية التي انتشر فيها التعدد، من أجل حفظ حقوق النساء، وصيانة كرامتهن التي كانت ممتهنة وقت كان التعدد بدون قيد أو شرط أو عدد محدد.
كما أن الشريعة الإسلامية لم تجعل نظام تعدد الزوجات فرضاً لازماً على الرجل المسلم، ولا أوجبت على المرأة أو أهلها أن يقبلوا الزواج بزوج له زوجة أو أكثر، وأعطت الشريعة للمرأة وأهلها حق القبول أو الرفض.
ولقد ورد تشريع تعدد الزوجات في آيتين من سورة النساء قال تعالى : (فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع، فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت أيمانكم ذلك أدنى ألا تعولوا).



آداب الزواج عديدة لضمان حياة زوجية كريمة
قال تعالى: (ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاً لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون).
ومن هذه الآيات الكريمة تتضح حكمة الزواج. وهي السكن الجسمي، والنفسي، وحصول المودة والرحمة بين الزوجين، ومن آداب الزواج: 
1 ملاطفة الزوجة عند البناء بها بالقول الطيب والرفق واللين. 
2 وضع اليد على مقدمة الرأس للزوجة وقول: (بسم الله اللهم إني أسألك خيرها وخير ما جبلتها عليه، وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما جبلتها عليه).
3 يستحب لهما أن يصليا ركعتين، لأن ذلك منقول عن السلف.
4 يقول عند الجماع بسم الله، اللهم جنبنا الشيطان، وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا).
5 يجامعها في القبل، ويبتعد عن الدبر، لأنه حرام متوعد عليه بالوعيد الشديد.
6 يتوضأ بين الجماعين، فإنه أنشط له، والغسل أفضل.
7 ينبغي أن ينويا بالنكاح إعفاف أنفسهما، وإحصانهما من الوقوع فيما حرم الله عليهما، فإنها تكتب مباضعتهما صدقة لهما كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم «وفي بضع أحدكم صدقة» .
8 يتوضأ الجنب قبل النوم، والغسل أفضل لينام طاهراً.
9 يحرم نشر وإفشاء أسرار الزوجين في الاستمتاع.
10 ينبغي للمتزوج أن يعمل وليمة مختصرة، يُدعى إليها الجيران والأقارب، ويُحرم الإسراف فيها،
11 ينبغي تخفيف المهر، والاقتصاد فيه، وعدم الإسراف تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبخلفائه الراشدين، وأصحابه الكرام، فأعظم النكاح بركة أيسره مؤونة.
12 ليحذر الزوجان من السفر إلى الخارج بعد الزواج فيما يسمى بشهر العسل، فإن فيه عدة محاذير، منها نبذ الستر والحياء والحجاب، ومنها الإسراف، وتقليد الأجانب، والتشبه بهم.
13 يجب الابتعاد عن اختلاط الرجال بالنساء، والتصوير في الأعراس، لأن فاعله ملعون على لسان محمد صلى الله وعليه وسلم.
14 يحرم على المتزوج وغيره حلق اللحية ، وإسبال الثياب، ولبس خاتم الذهب.
15 يكره تخصيص الأغنياء بالدعوة دون الفقراء، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. «شر الطعام طعام الوليمة يدعى إليها الأغنياء، ويترك الفقراء» والإجابة إلى الوليمة واجبة ولو كان الفرد صائماً.
16 يشرع إعلان النكاح، بالضرب بالدف للنساء خاصة بدون أغانٍ ومكبرات صوت.
17 يقال للمتزوج: « بارك الله لك وبارك عليك وجمع بينكما في خير»، ويبتعد عن تهنئة الجاهلية: «بالرفاء والبنين».
18 يجب أن يبتعد المتزوج عن جماع زوجته في الحيض والنفاس، فإن فاعله ملعون، فإن فعل فإن عليه أن يستغفر الله، ويتوب إليه مما فعل.
19 يجب على الزوج معاشرة زوجته بالمعروف، لقوله تعالى (وعاشروهن بالمعروف).
20 على الزوجين أن يتطاوعا، ويتناصحا بطاعة الله وطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن يلتزم كل واحد مهما بالقيام بما فرض الله عليه من الواجبات والحقوق تجاه الآخر ، وعلى المرأة بصورة خاصة أن تطيع زوجها فيما يأمرها به بالمعروف في حدود طاقتها واستطاعتها.
21 على الزوج أن يختار الزوجة الصالحة ذات الدين والخلق. وعلى الزوجة أن تختار الزوج الصالح، فإنه إن أحبها أكرمها، وإن أبغضها لم يهنها ولم يظلمها.
22 على الشاب الصالح أن يسأل الله أن يرزقه الزوجة الصالحة، وأن يسأل كلا الزوجين الله تعالى أن يرزقهما أولاداً صالحين. قال تعالى: (رب هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة إنك سميع الدعاء).


أسباب وأسرار النزاع :

ومن أجل البحث في الأسرار الكامنة وراء النزاع في الحياة الزوجية يمكن توزيعها إلى قسمين عوامل ما قبل الزواج وعوامل ما بعد الزواج .
أ. عوامل ما قبل الزواج :
1) عدم التعارف :
يتطلب الزواج فرصة كافية من أجل أن يتعرف أحد الطرفين على الآخر ،وبالرغم من غنى هذه التجربة إلا أنها تبقى عاجزة عن رفع الحجب بين الطرفين إلا في الحالات النادرة . ومع ذلك فهي ضرورية جيداَ من أجل بناء حياة مشتركة على أرض صلبة وواضحة تقريباَ .
2) عدم التشاور : 
إ ن تعاليم الإسلام توصي الشباب باستشارة من هم أكبر منهم سناَ وأخذ وجهة نظر الوالدين في مسألة الزواج قبل الإقدام على تنفيذ هذه التجربة لتلافي نتائجها المرة . وهذا التأكد يتضاعف بالنسبة للفتيات اللاتي يمكن خداعهن بسهولة .
3) الخداع :
قد ينشأ النزاع بين الزوجين بسبب بعض الخداع والمكائد التي يحكها أحد الطرفين أو كلاهما ، فمثلاَ يقوم الفتى والفتاة ومن أجل جذب الطرف الثاني إليه وإقناعه بالزواج بالمبالغة أو الاختلاق على صعيد وضعه المالي أو الأخلاقي إضافة إلى الوعود الخواء التي يطلقانها في الهواء ؛ فإذا دخلا ميدان الحياة وارتفعت جميع الحجب وبرزت الحقائق و الأسرار ، عندها يبدأ النزاع أو التفكير بالتخلص من بعضهما ..

----------


## بيسان

4) الشهوانية :
يسعى أكثر الشباب ومن أجل إشباع غرائزهم إلى الزواج معتقدين أن الحياة الزوجية هي مجرد إشباع هذا الجانب فقط غافلين عن أنهم يذلك ينظرون إلى الجانب الحيواني الذي لا يمكن أن يكون هدفاَ لتشكيل الأسرة ، هذا أولاَ ، وثانياَ إن هكذا زيجات لن يكتب لها البقاء والاستمرار إذ سرعان ما تنطفئ الغريزة الجنسية ، ومن ثم ينهار البناء الذي نهضت على أساسه ، إذ يفقد الزوجان بعد ذلك الرغبة في الاستمرار في الحياة المشتركة بعد إحساسهما بالإشباع الجنسي .أن الحياة الزوجية يجب أن تنهض على أساس من التفاهم و الألفة والمحبة والتكامل وأداء الواجب الإلهي حتى يمكن لها الاستمرار والدوام . 
ب. عوامل ما بعد الزواج :

توجد عوامل وأسباب ترتبط في فترة ما بعد الزواج حيث ينبغي رعايتها هي الأخرى لتلافي وقوع الخلافات ونشوب النزاعات ، ويمكن الإشارة إلى أبرزها .
1) الجهل بالحقوق المشتركة :
إن الحياة الزوجية تنطوي على حقوق وواجبات يتوجب على الزوجين رعايتها واحترامها ـ وأن معرفة هذه الحقوق والواجبات أولاَ هي الخطوة الأساس في طريق بناء الأسرة المنشودة .
2) غياب التجدد في الحياة المشتركة :
ينبغي على الزوجين التجدد لبعضهما و الظهور بصورة ملتفة للنظر ، وهذا ما يوصي به ديننا الحنيف .
3) إخفاء الأسرار:
ينشب النزاع بين الزوجين أحياناَ تعمد الرجل والمرأة الاحتفاظ ببعض الأسرار أو القيام ببعض الأعمال التي من شأنها أن تغضب الطرف الآخر كمعاشرة بعض الأشخاص أو اعتناء بعض الأفكار أو إخفاء بعض الحقائق .
4) الإحساس بالحرمان :
ما أكثر أولئك الذين يبنون لأزواجهم ، على أساس من الأحلام والآمال العريضة ، قصوراَ كبيرة من الخيال ، وإذا بهم يجدونها مجرد أنقاض وخرائب ، فيشعرون بالحرمان يعد أن عاشوا – كما صورت لهم تلك الأحلام – في قصور فخمة وحياة مرفهة . وعندما يصطدمون بالمواقع المرير يخفون مشاعرهم وراء الستائر مدة ما ، ولكنها سرعان ما تسقط وتظهر جميع الحقائق ويبدأ النزاع .
5) الأنانية :
المشكلة الأحرى التي تعتري الحياة الزوجية وخاصة لدى الشباب ، هي الأنانية والسقوط في أسر الأهواء النفسية التي تمتعهم من الرؤية الواضحة للأمور ، بل يتعدى الأمر إلى رؤية الحقائق مقلوبة تماماَ ، ولو أنهم خلوا إلى أنفسهم وفكروا في سلوكهم وآرائهم بعيداَ بعيد عن روح الأنانية ليكتشف لهم الحقيقة ، وعندها تضمحل فرص الصدام والنزاع .
وينبغي للإنسان أن يربي نفسه على التحمل وطلب الحق والعدالة ، بشرط أن يكون ذلك منذ بدء حياته المشتركة ، وعندما سيصبح هذه الشارات ملكة متجذرة في روحه . 










بـــــدع الخـطــبة 
أوضحت لنا الشريعة الإسلامية أن الخطبة في الإسلام هي اتفاق على الزواج، وأنه لا يحل شيء من المخطوبة غير النظر إليها قبل الخطبة، وأنه لا يترتب على فسخها شيء من الحقوق، وأن هذه الخطبة تمهيد لعقد الزواج الذي يتوقف على الحقوق والواجبات الخاصة بكل من الزوجين. 
أما ما يحدث للمسلمين في بعض المجتمعات من العادات السيئة التي انتشرت بينهم باتباع سنن الضالين في زواجهم: من إقامة الحفلات، واتباع التقاليد الساقطة التي تبيح للخاطب كل شيء ما عدا النكاح كالنظرة والخلوة وغير ذلك، فهذا كله ليس موجوداً في التعاليم الإسلامية السمحة. 
كما نرى أن عادة تبادل الخواتم - وإن كانت قد انتشرت في المسلمين - فإنها عادة من شريعة غير المسلمين ولا تجوز بين المسلمين. 
وهذه العادة القديمة جرت في روما بأن يقدم الخاطب إلى مخطوبته خاتماً على حد السيف، وفي بعض الأحيان يكسران قطعة من الذهب، وهذا رمز للارتباط، وإعلان لعقد الزواج، ويحتفظ كل فرد من الزوجين بنصف من شطري القطعة الذهبية. 
ويقال إن خاتم الحديد كان يقدمه الخاطب إلى مخطوبته في وليمة تعد لهذه المناسبة، ويضع بنفسه الخاتم في بنصر يدها اليسرى، وهي عادة رومانية قديمة، ولم يعرف الذهب إلا في وقت متأخر نسبياً. 
ويروي )بلينوس( أن الزوجة في عصره كانت تلبس خاتماً ذهبياً أمام الناس وآخر من الحديد في البيت. 
المهم أن )دبلة الخطوبة( التي تنتشر الآن ما هي إلا استمرار لهذا التقليد غير الإسلامي. 
كما أن قدماء المصريين كانوا يستعملون الذهب في صنع الخواتم حتى قبل أن يعرفوا استعمال النقود، وكانوا يقدمون خواتم الذهب للمخطوبة لاكتساب حق مشاركتها سعادتها وممتلكاتها. 
ولكن هل تعلم عزيزي القارئ لماذا اختيرت الأصبع الرابعة بالذات من اليد اليسرى لتحمل خاتم الزواج؟؟
هناك تفسيرات عديدة منها: 
1 - أن القدماء كانوا يعتقدون بوجود عصب يمتد من هذه الأصبع إلى القلب.. وهذا تفسير من نسج الخيال، لأنه لا يوجد عصب في هذه الأصبع أو الأصابع الأخرى. 
2 - تفسير آخر يقول: إن وضع الخاتم في اليد اليسرى رمز إلى أن الزوجة يجب أن تخضع لزوجها، لأن اليد اليمنى هي رمز القوة والسلطان والاستقلال. 
3 - التفسير الثالث: أن الأصبع الرابعة من اليد اليسرى تمتاز عن غيرها من أصابع اليدين بقلة الحركة. 
وعلى هذا الأساس يتضح لنا أن هذه العادات دخيلة وبعيدة عن التقاليد الإسلامية، لذا ينبغي الابتعاد عنها، والالتزام بالتشريع الإسلامي، ويكتفي في الخطبة بالإعلام والإشعار فقط، وإظهار الموافقة من قبل أولياء الأمور، والاقتصار في الخطبة على ما لا يكلف الخاطب أو المخطوبة وما لا يندم بعضهم عليه عند الفسخ
لبس بعض الرجال خاتم الذهب الذي يسمونه بخاتم الخطوبة مخالفة صريحة لنصوص صحيحة تحرم خاتم الذهب. 
فعن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى خاتماً من ذهب في يد رجل فنزعه فطرحه وقال: يعمد أحدكم إلى جمرة من نار فيجعلها في يده فقيل للرجل بعدما ذهب رسول الله خذ خاتمك وانتفع به قال: لا والله لا آخذه وقد طرحه رسول الله. 
وعن عبدالله بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى على بعض أصحابه خاتماً من ذهب فأعرض عنه فألقاه واتخذ خاتماً من حديد، فقال: هذا شر، هذا حلية أهل النار، فألقاه فاتخذ خاتماً من ورق أي فضة فسكت عنه. 
وعن علي - رضي الله عنه - قال: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ حريراً فجعله في يمينه وذهباً في شماله ثم قال: إن هذين حرام على ذكور أمتي. 
وروى أحمد عن عبدالله بن عمرو مرفوعاً بسند صحيح أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من لبس الذهب من أمتي فمات وهو يلبسه حرم الله عليه ذهب الجنة. 
ولا يجوز للخاطب الاطلاع من خطيبته إلا على ما يجوز للأجنبي الاطلاع عليه. 
ولا تترتب على فسخ الخطبة آثار معينة على الرجل أو المرأة، لأن الخطبة على النحو الإسلامي تكون مجرد اتفاق مبدئي على الزواج، فإذا ألغي فلا أثر يترتب، لأنه لم تحصل مخالطة أو مهر أو ما يسمى شبكة. 
أما إذا كان الخاطب قد تورط ودفع شيئاً من هذا عند الخطبة فلا يجوز للرجل أن يسترده إذا كان الفسخ منه لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : العائد في هبته كالكلب يقيء ثم يعود في قيئه. 
وهذه هبة لامرأة كان ينوي الزواج بها فإذا صرف نظره فلا يجوز له العودة في هذه الهبة. أما إذا كان الفسخ من المرأة فعليها أن ترد ما أخذته منه، وإذا كان الله قد أذن للرجل أن يأخذ المهر الذي دفعه لزوجته إذا كان طلب الزواج منها فمن باب أولى أن ترد المخطوبة ما أخذته ما دام الفسخ منها.
الــــولايــة فــي الـــزواج
هــي استقلال الانثى البالغة الرشيدة والذكر البالغ الرشيد في اختيار الشريك المناسب في الزواج . فلا يضع الاسلام عليهما سلطاناً او ولياً يحدد من حريتهما في اختيار الفرد الائق في حياتهما الزوجية اللاحقة . ولكن حفظاً لمصلحتهما ، شجع الاسلام ايثار اذن الولي واختياره على اختيارهما . فالولاية سلطة شرعية جعلية للفرد الكامل على المولى عليه الناقص ؛ حفاظاً على مصلحة الناقص . ومن امثلة هؤلاء الصغير والسفيه والمجنون من الذكور والاناث ، فجعل الشارع عليهم الولاية في الزواج . فقد اتفق الفقهاء على ان الولي ينفرد بزواج الصغير والمجنون والسفيه ذكراً كان ام انثى . والبالغ الراشد يستقل في زواجه ولا ولاية لأحد عليه . وكذلك البالغة الراشدة فلا سلطان لاحد عليها ، وانها تتزوج بمن تشاء دون قيد او شرط ،. لان الولاية والاستقلال في التصرف حق لكل انسان بالغ راشد ذكراً كان او انثى . وقوله تعالى : ( فَانكِحُوا ما طابَ لَكُم مِنَ النِّساءِ مَثنى وَثُلاث وَرُباع ) ، يدل على عموم اباحة الزواج و صحته دون الرجوع الى اذن الولي الاّ ما خرج بدليل . و المرأة اذا كانت ثيِّباً ، مالكة لامرها ، نافذاً أمرها في البيع والشراء والعتق والهبة في مالها ، غير مولّى عليها لفساد عقلها ؛ جاز لها العقد على نفسها لمن شاءت من الاكفاء ، سواء كان ابوها حياً او ميتاً ، الاّ ان الافضل لها مع وجود الأب ألاّ تعقد على نفسها الاّ برضاه.

----------


## بيسان

الزواج الجماعي ظاهرة إقتصادية فريدة

انتشرت هذه الأيام ظاهرة جيدة بدأ البعض في تنفيذها ألا وهي ظاهرة الزواج الجماعي، وهي ظاهرة اقتصادية فريدة للتقليل من نفقات الزواج الباهظة. 
وهو احتفال يجمع بين عدد من حالات الزواج، لكي تنخفض التكاليف.
وتزول الفوارق وتتلاشى، ويزيد الزواج الجماعي الترابط بين الأسر، ويساعد على تماسك المجتمع وتقويته بإقامة الصلات، والتعارف بين العديد من الأسر والعائلات. 
كما أن الزواج الجماعي يرضي الذين يشعرون بالغضاضة لقلة المعارف، كما يرضي الزواج الجماعي من يباهي بكثرة معارفه، وسيجد آلافاً ترضي رغبته في المباهاة. 
ولقد انتشرت هذه الظاهرة بمساندة وتشجيع عدد كبير من رجال الأعمال والمسئولين، لإدراكهم بضرورة العمل على إقامة هذه الحفلات الجماعية، لتيسير سبل الزواج، وحث الشباب على عدم اللجوء إلى الاستدانة لمواجهة المصاريف الباهظة لحفلات الزواج، وأصبحت هذه الظاهرة الفريدة تحظى بالتشجيع والدعم، وتشكل لجان أهلية تطوعية لهذه الأعراس، ولقد انتشرت هذه الظاهرة في مختلف المدن والقرى السعودية في مهرجانات جماعية. 


أغرب المهور في العالم
إصطياد أسد .. 25 ذنب فأر .. 40 من رأس الضأن
ذكر الرحالة (سافدج لندر) أن الرجل من (بلدالشلوك) قلّ أن يتزوج بأكثر من زوجة واحدة، لارتفاع مهور النساء في تلك البلاد.
فإن مهر الزوجة لا يقل عن ثلاثة ثيران، أو بضعة وأربعين رأساً من الضأن والمعز.. عدا ما يقدمه الخطيب إلى خطيبته قبل الاتفاق على مبلغ المهر. 
وطريقة عدّ الثيران والغنم التي يتفق على تقديمها إلى العروس.. أن توضع على الأرض أعواد من القش على قدر العدد الذي يستطيع الزوج الجديد أن يقدمه..
فإذا تمّ الاتفاق بين الخطيب وأهل الفتى على المهر، أخبرها بذلك.. فإذا قبلت، أهدى إليها خطيب دملجاً من النحاس، أو العاج.. فتلبسه في معصمها. 
أعجب المهور
أغرب وأعجب مهر زواج في العالم.. حدث في (جاوه الغربية) حيث يطلب إلى الأشخاص الذين هم على نية الزواج أن يقدم كلّ زوجين( 25 ذنب فأر) لاستصدار رخصة الزواج.. كما يطلب إلى الأشخاص الذين يطلبون تحقيق شخصية أن يقدموا 5 أذناب. والغريب في هذا الاقتراح.. أن حاكم إحدى المدن القريبة من (باندونج) فرض هذا الرسم في سبيل القضاء على الفئران التي أصبحت خطراً يهدّد محصول الأرز. 
الأسد .. مقدم المهر للعروس :
( الماساي) : قبائل محاربة شديدة البأس، لكن لا يأبه بها ولا يخافها ويقال فيما يقال عنها من أساطير.. إن الأسد يشم رائحة الفرد من الماساي على بعد كيلو متر فيجري لينفذ بجلده، لأن حراب الماساي وسهامهم لا تخطئ الهدف. 
ومن عاداتهم: أنه إذا تقدم شاب لخطبة فتاة.. قال له أبوها: عليك أن تصطاد أسداً أولاً لكي أوافق على أن أزوجك ابنتي. 
ويعتبر الأسد عندهم مقدم المهر، أو القسط الأول منه، ويخرج الشباب إلى الغابة والأحراش المجاورة لها، ولا يعود إلا برأس أسد، ولو بعد سنة أو سنتين، دليلاً على شجاعته.. وبعدها يقدم آخر قسط من المهر وهو بضع بقرات، ثم تبدأ الأفراح والليالي الملاح. 
ومن غرائب هذه القبائل: أن الرجال هم الذين يتجملون، فيلبسون الحلي على الصدور، وفي الأذرع .. والأقراط في الآذان، التي تخرم منذ الولادة. 
أما النساء فلا يتجملن بالحلي، وإنما بتسريحة الشعر فقط.



















v منذ عشر سنوات تزوجت ولم أرزق حتى الآن بالذرية . أنفقت مبالغ طائلة على الأطباء من دون فائدة، وقد أجمعوا على أنه لا فائدة من العلاج .
أهلي يعذبونني بكلامهم-حسب العادة- حيث يعتبرون الإنجاب إثباتاً للرجولة ، وأنا متعلق بزوجتي حباً وهياماً ، وكأننا تزوجنا بالأمس فقط ، ولا أستطيع التخلي عنها . وميزانيتي، إن وافقت أهلي وتزوجت بأخرى لا تكفي لكي أفتح بيتين . ثم إن ضميري يناديني أن أثبت رجولتي فعلاً . ولذلك أجد نفسي محتاراً وتائهاً . حبي لزوجتي يزداد يوماً يعد يوم ، وأهلي ينتظرون مني خطوة حاسمة وهي الاقتران بزوجة أخرى أنجب منها ، وضميري يتعذب لمجرد أن أفكر ولو للحظات أن أقدم على الزواج بأخرى . ماذا أفعل؟

v زوجتي تنتقدني في كل دقيقة أمضيها معها فأنا لا أعرف كيف آكل ولا كيف أشرب ولا كيف أتحدث وكل ذلك يؤلمني جداً . صحيح إنها من بيئة أكثر تحضراً مني ، ولكنني إنسان مثقف ومتحضر ومحترم بين أصحابي وفي عملي . لقد أصبحت أتحسر على حياتي عندما كنت أعزباً مستريح البال والنفس ، ومع ذلك فأنا أحبها . لكن كيف أصلحها وبدون قسوة؟ وكيف أتحمّلها بدون عذاب نفسي؟ فأنا فعلاً أتعذب في كل يوم يمر عليّ معها.

v أنا فتاة عمري تسعة عشر عاماً. لم أتزوج من قبل. تقدم لوالدي رجل يريد الزواج بي، عمره أكثر من خمسة وأربعين عاماً، وهذا الرجل أسمع عنه أنه لا يصلي ويشرب الخمر، لكن أبي وافق على زواجي به لأنه غني وصاحب مركز ووجاهة. فهل يستطيع والدي إجباري على الزواج به دون رغبة مني؟

v زوجتي هجرت المنزل وتركتني وحيداً، وعندما رفعت دعوى شرعية عليها حكم عليها بالنشوز. هل تسقط نفقتها بعد نشوزها؟ وما الحقوق التي بقيت لها بعد هذا الهجران؟

v زوجي رجل غني وشديد الثراء ولكنه يصعب عليه أن يأتي برغيف من الخبز إلى البيت، فلا هو ينفق على نفسه ولا على زوجته وأبنائه، ويقول: إن هذا المال والثراء أحتفظ به للأيام الصعبة والظروف العصيبة ... وعندما أمرض أنا أو أحد أولادي يجب علينا أن نذرف الدموع ونتوسل إليه ونرجوه لكي يعطينا نفقات الطبيب والدواء. أقول له: إذا لم أعرض الطفل على الطبيب فسوف يموت فيقول لي: من الأفضل أن تموتي أنت أيضاً ... إنه رجل ليس في قلبه محبة ولا عاطفة ! لا يفكر سوى بتحصيل المال وتكديسه. فماذا أفعل؟

v زوجتي معلمة ... وهي مثقفة ومدركة فهي تدرس الدين والعلوم الدينية للتلاميذ ولكنها لا تلتزم بالقضايا والمسائل الشرعية. حيث تخرج من البيت دون إذني وتذهب إلى أي مكان تشاء وعندما أعترض عليها تقول: إنها إهانه لي أن أستأذن منك وبعدها تهجرني وتقاطعني لعدة أيام وتحول حياتي إلى جحيم.

v إن والدتي على قيد الحياة وأنا ابنها الوحيد ويجب علي أن أداريها وأهتم بها ولكن زوجتي تكرر عليّ عشر مرات يومياً وتصرّ عليّ مائة مرة أن أترك والدتي تعيش في مكان آخر وليس معنا في نفس البيت. فماذا أفعل في هذه الحالة؟ هل من الممكن أ، أطرد والدتي من البيت؟ وفي نفس الوقت فإن والدتي تشعر بأنها يجب أن تسيطر على زوجتي وتفرض هيمنتها عليها. إن هذه القضية تؤلمني كثيراً. لا أدري هل عليّ أن أسمع كلام والدتي أم كلام زوجتي؟

v إن زوجتي لا تهتم بمظهرها ونظافتها الشخصية التي هي أمر ضروري لكل امرأة. فهي لا تصفف أو تمشط شعرها ولا تعتني بملابسها ... وكلما أنبهها إلى ذلك لا تسمع كلامي وتمتعض وتتأثر منّي. حقاً إذا غضبت امرأة على زوجها ولا تؤدّ حقه، ما حكمها؟ بالله عليكم قولوا شيئاً تسمعه زوجتي وتكف عن مقاطعتها لي وغضبها عليّ. 

v تزوجت من فتاة غير واعية وغير ملتزمة بالحجاب وعندما تزوجنا اشترطت عليها ارتداء الحجاب الشرعي فوافقت على ذلك كما تعهدت بغض بصرها عن غير المحارم من الرجال وعدم مخالطتهم كما اشترطت عليها شروطاً أخرى وافقت عليها جميعاً .. أما أنا فكنت أؤكد عليها كثيراً بخصوص الحجاب وكنت أنبهها باستمرار إلى هذا الموضوع والالتزام به.صار عندي نوع من الوسواس، إذ كنت أقول لها دائماً لماذا نظرت إلى الرجل الفلاني؟ لماذا إزارك بهذا الشكل؟ لماذا ربطتك هكذا؟ لماذا ولماذا؟
والآن وبعد أن تخلت زوجتي عن الحجاب الذي كنت أريده ولم تعد تقبل العيش معي، أدركت بأني كنت متشدداً جداً معها ...على أية حال فقد أصبح لديها نوع من التذمر والتنفّر تجاهي وهي الأن تريد الطلاق فما أفعل؟

----------


## بيسان

الشاعر الفارس أبو فراس الحمداني ( 320 هـ - 357 هـ ) 

هو الأمير الجليل ، والقائد الكبير ، والشاعر الشهير بإبداعه ، أبو فراس الحارث بن سعيد بن حمدان الحمداني يعود بعمومته إلى تغلب ولد عام 320 هـ – 932 م ، و قيل أنه ولد في الموصل فسماه والده الحارث و كناه بابي فراس "أي الأسد" . حين بلغ الثالثة من عمره قتل والده على يد أبن أخيه حسن الملقب بناصر الدولة أمير الموصل في زمن الراضي بالله الخليفة العباسي وذلك حين أطمع سعيد بولاية الموصل بدلاً من ناصر الدولة الذي ارتاب بأمر عمه رغم تكتمه فتظاهر أنه خارج إلى لقائه لكنه اتخذ طريقاً غير الطريق التي كان سعيد قادماً منها وعندما دخل سعيد إلى المدينة برجاله الخمسين وسار إلى قصر ابن أخيه وهذا ما كان يرغب فيه ناصر الدولة ، لأن عمه اصبح في حوزته فأرسل إليه بعض غلمان فقتلوه ونكلوا به . هكذا ربي أبو فراس يتيما تحتضنه أمه ويعطف عليه ابن عمه سيف الدولة أخو ناصر الدولة . وعندما غدا سيف الدولة حاكماً لإمارة حلب اصطحبه معه إليها ليتمرس في العلم والأدب والفروسية . عرفت مجالسه الفارابي ، والمتنبي ، والسري بن أحمد الموصلي ، وأبا الفرج الببغاء ، وأبا فرج الواواء ، وأبا اسحق ، وإبراهيم بن هلال الصابي لكن سيف الدولة ميز أبا فراس بالإكرام عن سائر قومه وقربه منه واصطحبه في غزواته واستخلفه على أعماله فقلده بداية إمارة منبج . ذاق أبو فراس وهو أمير لمنبج مرارة الأسر والغربة وذلك بعد أن نصب له الروم كمينا حين كان في رحلة صيد مع بعض أفراد حاشيته وساقوه أسيراً إلى القسطنطينية عاصمتهم وفرح بهذه الغنيمة ملكها المعروف باسم الدمستق الذي كان قد خسر عدة معارك مع سيف الدولة وأسر خلالها ابن أخت للدمستق ، أبقى الدمستق أبو فراس رهينة عنده مطالباً بفدية ينوء بها كاهل الملك العربي وأهمها كان مبادلة الشاعر أبي فراس بالأمير الروماني . ويطول صمت سيف الدولة ويمتنع عن افتداء الأسرى فتمتد غربة الشاعر سبع سنوات وتضطرب روحه النبيلة في نفس ظن صاحبها أنه يتفرد لدى أميره ويبرح به الشوق إلى اخوته وموطنه وأصحابه كما يحزنه مماطلة ابن عمه وتحيره وتفقده جلده وصبره فأنشد جميل شعره وهو بالأسر بما عرف بالروميات ويعرف كل من يقرأ هذه القصائد للشاعر أبي فراس أن له نفساً تفيض بالنبل والوفاء وحبا لا تزعزعه الخيبة ، بل يبعث ماضي الصداقة الوثيقة نسقا يحافظ على ما نسجته الأيام والقرابة من وشائج بين الفارسين الشاعرين لكن الواقع المرير ما يلبث أن يعيد الأحزان عبر وقائع عابرة أهمها وعي الشاعر أبي فراس بتأثير حاشية سيف الدولة عليه و هي خليط من الأعاجم و الفرس و الترك و الحاسدين وتكون استجابته لفك اسر أبي فراس بطيئة وخاصة عندما كاتب الأسرى صاحب خراسان وغيرها من أصحاب الولايات والبلدان ليقدموا فدية لهم ، فيغضب منهم سيف الدولة وينشد له أبو فراس من جميل شعره. 

وكان أبو فراس من الموالين لآل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) وله فيهم ثلاث قصائد هي من أروع شعره ، يُعرب عن إخلاصه لهم وصدق تعلّقه بهم ، وتألّمهم لما نابهم من حيف وأذى . 

ومن جملة قصائده الرائعة التي أنشدها في أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) قصيدة تسمى بالشافية ، جاء فيها : 

الحَقُ مُهتضمٌ والدِّينُ مُختَرمُ ...... وَفَـيء رَسولِ اللهِ مُقْتَسَمُ 

وَالناسُ عندكَ لاناسٌ فيحفظَهُم ...... سَومُ الرُّعاةِ وَلا شاءٌ ولا نِعَمُ 

إني أبيتُ قَليلُ النومِ أرَّقَني ...... قَلبٌ تَصارعَ فيهِ الهَمُّ والهِمَمُ 

يا للرجالِ أما للهِ مُنْتَصِرٌ ...... من الطُّغاةِ ؟ أما للهِ مُنتَقِمُ ؟ 

بَنُو عليٍ رَعايا في دِيارِهُمُ ...... والأمرَ تَملِكُهُ النِسوانُ والخَدمُ 

مُحَلَّئونَ فأصفى شربَهُمُ وشَل ...... عَنـدَ الوُرُودِ وأوفى ودَهم لممُ 

أتفخَرونَ عَليهم لا أباً لكُمُ ...... حَّتى كأنَّ رَسولُ اللهِ جَدَّكُمُ ! 

ولا تَوازَن فيما بينكُمْ شَرَفٌ ...... ولا تَساوَتْ لَكُمْ في موطنٍ قَدَمٌ 

بِئسَ الجَزاءُ جَزَيْتُم في بَني حَسَنٍ ...... أباهُمُ العَلَمُ الهادي وأمَّهُمُ 

يا بَاعَةَ الخَمْرِ كُفُّوا عن مَفاخِرِكُمْ ...... لِمَعْشَرٍ بَيْعَهُمْ يَومَ الهياجِ دَمُ 

الرُكْنُ والبيتُ والأستارُ مَنْزِلَهُمْ ...... وزَمْزَمُ والصَّفا والحِجْرُ والحَرَمُ 



مات سيف الدولة بعد عودة أبي فراس بسنة ، وتولّى بعده أبو المعالي ابن أخت أبي فراس ، وتسلّم الحكم بالوصاية عليه غلامه التركي قرغويه ، فأبى أبو فراس أن يطيع هذا الغلام ، فأوغر قرغويه صدر أبي المعالي على خاله فأرسله بجيش إلى محاربته فغلب أبا فراس فقطع قرغويه رأسه وحمله إلى أبي المعالي ، وترك جثته ملاقاة في الفلاة ، وكان ذلك سنة : 357 هجرية . خلّف وراءه كمّاً شعرياً عطّر ديوان العرب وهو الذي قال فيه الصاحب ، بدء الشعر بملك وختم بملك ويقصد أمرؤ القيس و أبا فراس الذي خلدته رومياته وأبقته واحداً من شعراء الحنين و الألم الإنساني الشفاف تلوح أطياف روحه في نسيج الشعر العربي عبر الدهور . 

طوعت قريحة شعره الملحنين فلحنوا من قصائده فعبده الحامولي لحن قصيدة أراك عصيّ الدمع وغناها صالح عبد الحي ومحمد عثمان وأم كلثوم ثم تلقفها زكريا أحمد بألحانه لتغنيها أم كلثوم مجدداً إلى أن صاغها رياض السنباطي بأسلوبه الذي أوصل القصيدة العربية إلى ذرى لم يبلغها أحد من قبله ولا بعده. 

و من أبياتها: 

أراك عصي الدمع شيمتك الصبر ...... أما للهوى نهي عليك ولا أمر 

بلى أنا مشتاق وعندي لوعة ...... ولكن مثلي لا يذاع له سر 

إذا الليل أضواني بسطت يد الهوى ...... و أذرفت دمعاً من خلائقه الكبـــرٌ 



من قصائده الرائية: 

و نحن أناسٌ لا توسطَ بيننا ...... لنا الصدرُ دون العالمين أو القبر 

تَهونُ علينا في المعالي نفوسُنا ...... و من يَخْطُب الحسناءَ لم يُغْلِها المهر 

أَعَزُّ بني الدنيا و أعلى ذوي العلا ...... و أكرمُ مَن فوقَ التراب و لا فخر 



و قصيدته المشهورة أثناء الأسر: 

أقول وقد ناحت بقربي حمامة: ...... أيا جارتا هل بات حالك حالي 

معاذ الهوى ما ذقت طارقة النوى ...... ولا خطرت منكِ الهموم بالبال 

أتحمل محزون الفؤاد قوادم ...... على غصنٍ نائي المسافة عال؟ 

أيا جارتا ، ما أنصف الدهر بيننا ...... تعالي أقاسمك الهموم تعالي 

تعالي تري روحاً لدي ضعيفة ...... تردد في جسم يعذب بالِ 

أيضحكُ مأسورٌ وتبكي طليقةٌ ...... ويسكت محزون ويندب سال 

لقد كنتُ أولى منك بالدمع مقلةً ...... ولكن دمعي في الحوادث غالٍ

----------


## بيسان

وهذا بحث فيز 101 ولكن بدون المصدر مسامحة 
المقدمة
عندما نتعلم الفيزياء توجد لدينا دروس للكميات الفيزيائية وهناك نوعان اساسيان نحن بصدد الحديث عنهما الكميات القياسية والتي تتم عن طريق القياس, و هناك الكميات المتجهة وتحسب من نقطة البداية الى نقطة النهاية (الازاحة) وسنتحدث عنها لكي نبرز بعض الامور المهمةبشكل مختصر ومبسط ويدور هذا التقرير حول علم المتجهات


علم المتجهات
Vector and Scalar
جميع الكميات الفيزيائية (أساسية أو مشتقة) يمكن تقسيمها إلى نوعين، الأول الكمية القياسية scalar والثانية الكمية المتجهة vector . الكمية القياسية يمكن تحديدها بمقدارها فقط، مثل أن تقول أن كتلة جسم 5kg. أما الكمية المتجهة تحتاج إلى أن تحدد اتجاهها بالإضافة إلى مقدارها، مثل سرعة الرياح 10km/h غرباً.
في الجدول التالي قائمة ببعض الكميات القياسية والكميات المتجهة.
الكمّيّةٌ القياسية الكمّيّة المتّجهة
الطّول التّشريد
الكتلة القوّة
السّرعة السّرعة


Coordinate system
نحتاج في حياتنا العملية إلى تحديد موقع جسم ما في الفراغ سواءً كان ساكناً أم متحركاً، ولتحديد موقع هذا الجسم فإننا نستعين بما يعرف بالإحداثيات Coordinates، وهناك نوعان من الإحداثيات التي سوف نستخدمها في هذا الكتاب وهما Rectangular coordinates و polar coordinates.


ينتج من الضرب القياسي كمية قياسية وينتج من الضرب الإتجاهي كمية متجهة
The scalar product
يعرف الضرب القياسي scalar product بالضرب النقطي dot product وتكون نتيجة الضرب القياسي لمتجهين كمية قياسية، وتكون هذه القيمة موجبة إذا كانت الزاوية المحصورة بين المتجهين بين 0 و 90 درجة وتكون النتيجة سالبة إذا كانت الزاوية المحصورة بين المتجهين بين 90 و 180 درجة وتساوي صفراً إذا كانت الزاوية 90.
يعرف الضرب القياسي لمتجهين بحاصل ضرب مقدار المتجه الأول في مقدار المتجه الثاني في جيب تمام الزاوية المحصورة بينهما.

----------


## بيسان

الشاعر أبو العلاء المعرّي ( رهين المحبسين ) 

شاعر ومفكر عربي . ولد في معرة النعمان قرب حلب . أصابه الجدري في طفولته فافقده بصره ،ولكن ذلك لم يحل بينه وبين طلب العلم .أخذه أبوه إلى حلب لما ظهرت عليه علامات النجابة والذكاء ،وهناك تلقى النحو على محمد بن عبد الله بن سعد النحوي ،وقد كان هذا رواية المتنبي ،ومن خلاله تعرف المعري على الأدب العربي وعلى شعر أبي الطيب .طاف أبو العلاء في مدن الشام ،وتحدث إلى علماءها وزار مكتباتها ،ثم سافر إلى بغداد ،ولكنه اضطر إلى العودة إلى منزله في المعرة ،حيث اصبح رهين المحبسين : العمى والعزلة . وتعتبر سن الأربعين الحد الفاصل بين طورين في حياته ، في الطور الأول كان أبو العلاء أديبا عادياً ، وفي الطور الثاني اصبح شاعر الفلاسفة و فيلسوف الشعراء ، وصار بيته محجة لكبار العلماء و الأدباء و طلاب العلم،وكان يمضي معظم أيامه في التأليف ، وقد بلغت مؤلفاته الستين ، وتشمل موضوعات مختلفة بين الزهد و العظات و النحو والعلوم اللغوية وشرح دواوين الشعر وغير ذلك شعرا ونثراً ، ومن أشهرها : "سقط الزند" ، و "رسالة الغفران" و "اللزوميات " و "الفصول والغايات". 

من قصيدته ( في سبيل المجد ): 

ألا في سبيل المجد ما أنا فاعلٌ: ...... عفافٌ و إقدامٌ و حزمٌ و نائلُ 

أعندي و قد مارست كلَّ خفيّةٍ  ...... يصدَّق واشٍ أو يخيبُ سائلُ 

أقلُّ صدودي أنني لكَ مبغضٌ  ...... و أيسرُ هجري أنني عنكَ راحلُ 

إذا ذهبت النكباء بيني و بينكم  ...... فأهون شيءٍ ما تقول العواذلُ 



و الأبيات التالية من قصيدة ( بارزتِ القلوب ): 

إن كنتَ مدعياً مودّة زينب  ...... فاسكب دموعك يا غمام و نسكبِ 

فمن الغمائم لو علمتَ غمامةٌ  ...... سوداءُ هدبها نظير الهيدب

----------


## بيسان

هذا حق بحث السكرتارية


السكرتارية
تعريف السكرتارية
هي تلك الوظيفة التي تقدم معاونات أو خدمات للإدارات أو الرؤساء ، سواء كانت هذه المعاونات أو الخدمات فنية أو مكتبية ، حتى تتمكن الإدارات أو الرؤساء من إنجاز عملها بطريقة ميسرة وفي أقل وقت ممكن وبأقل تكلفة.
ونتيجة لكبر حجم المنظمات الحكومية والاقتصادية ، فقد زاد حجم الأعباء الملقاة على عاتق الوحدات الإدارية ،وكبر حجم المعلومات المطلوبة لها التي تتطلب قدراً كبيراً من المعاونة في تسيير نقلها لهذه المعلومات بين الوحدات الإدارية وتنظيم حفظ وتخزين هذه المعلومات والمعاونة في استرجاع هذه المعلومات في أقل وقت ممكن ، مما يمكن الإدارة من الاعتماد على تلك المعلومات في إصدار القرارات الرشيدة . 
وتقوم وحدات السكرتارية بمعاونة تلك الوحدات الإدارية في تقديم الخدمات والمعلومات في المجالات الفنية والمكتبية ، حتى أنها تعتبر القلب النابض الذي يمد كافة الأجهزة بما يلزمها ، فإذا توقف القلب أو عجز عن أداء مهمته ، فان ذلك يؤدي بالضرورة إلى عجز وفشل هذه الوحدات والأجهزة عن القيام بمهمتها الأساسية . 
مكان السكرتارية في الهيكل التنظيمي :
هناك عدة طرق للتنظيم الإداري لأجهزة السكرتارية ، ويتم تحديد الطريقة المثلى الواجب اتباعها في كل جهة إدارية وفقاً لظروفها الخاصة ، فهناك الدوائر الصغيرة ، والدوائر الكبيرة . وهناك الدوائر المتمركزة في موقع واحد ، والدوائر الموزعة على عدة مواقع في أماكن جغرافية متفرقة . 
ويجب التنويه إلى ضرورة اتباع إطار تنظيمي محدد للسكرتارية حيث ان عدم وجود هذا الإطار المحدد سيؤدي إلى تنازع الاختصاصات وعدم تحديد المسئوليات . ويبدو ذلك في إنشاء العديد من مراكز السكرتارية بدون تنسيق بينها ولا إشراف عليها ، وبالتالي يظهر صعوبة الرقابة على العاملين بها وعدم جدوى تدريبهم لرفع كفايتهم وزيادة مهارتهم .
وفيما يلي الطرق المتبعة للتنظيم الإداري للسكرتارية :

1. مركزية السكرتارية 
2. لامركزية السكرتارية 
3. الجمع بين المركزية واللامركزية 


أنواع السكرتارية

أولا : السكرتارية العامة :

وهي تمثل المعاونات والخدمات المكتبية التي تقدم لمختلف الإدارات مثل الاتصالات والمحفوظات والنسخ والتصوير وغيره .

ثانيا : السكرتارية الخاصة :

وهي تمثل المعاونات والخدمات المكتبية التي تقدم لمكاتب أحد المديرين أو الرؤساء لتيسير أداء مهمته وإنجاز عمله . 

ثالثا : السكرتارية المتخصصة:

ويطلق عليها السكرتارية الفنية ، وهي عبارة عن المكاتب الفنية الاستشارية التي تلحق بمكاتب كبار المسئولين لتقديم ودراسة الاستشارات الفنية المتخصصة على اختلاف أنواعها . مثل السكرتارية القانونية ، السكرتارية المالية ، السكرتارية الاقتصادية ، والسكرتارية الطبية والسكرتارية الهندسية وغيرها من مختلف المجالات الفنية ، ويتولى هذه الوظائف أحياناً خبرات من أعلى مستوى ممكن .
السكرتير الخاص :
وهو شخص يختاره الرئيس ، يكون موضع ثقته ، ويقوم بمعاونة الرئيس في مختلف الأعمال المكتبية الخاصة بمكتب الرئيس كالاتصالات والمحفوظات والنسخ والمراسلات واعداد التقارير وغير ذلك .
وتطلق كلمة سكرتير ، دلالة على الشخص الذي يعينه الرئيس ليكون أمينا على أسراره ويقدم له المعاونات المختلفة في مجالات الأعمال المكتبية كإعداد المراسلات وحفظ وتخزين واسترجاع المعلومات وإنجاز إجراءات الوارد والصادر بالإضافة إلى إجراء أعمال الاتصالات الأخرى كالهاتفية والبرقية ، وتنظيم استقبالات الزائرين وأيضا تنظيم الاجتماعات الخاصة بمكتب الرئيس .


1.الصفات الشخصية الواجب توافرها في السكرتير :

§ حسن المظهر والهندام .
§ أن يكون أمينا على أسرار مكتب الرئيس .
§ قوة الشخصية .
§ حسن التصرف .
§ قوة الذاكرة .
§ الالتزام بمواعيد العمل الرسمية .
§ المرونة في التفكير وحب التغير .
§ الإخلاص للرئيس وحبه للعمل .
§ هدوء الأعصاب .

2. الصفات العلمية الواجب توافرها في السكرتير الخاص :

إذا كانت الصفات الشخصية تعتبر من الأساسيات التي يجب الاعتماد عليها عند اختيار السكرتير الخاص ، حيث يصعب تحسينها أو تغييرها في معظم الأحوال ، فمثلاً الأشخاص الذين يتسمون بالانفعال في أي موقف قد يصعب مثلاً أن يتحولوا إلى أشخاص يتسمون بالثبات الانفعالي .
فان الصفات العلمية يمكن للجميع اكتسابها ، بقدر من التعليم والتدريب ، وخاصة في معاهد السكرتارية ومراكز التدريب المتخصصة في ذلك النوع من التعليم والتدريب ، والتي تعمل على تنمية قدرات ومهارات السكرتير في مختلف أعمال السكرتارية . بشرط أن يكون للسكرتير الرغبة والمثابرة على التعليم والتدريب على هذه الصفات.

القدرات والصفات الواجب على السكرتير أن يتعلمها ويتدرب عليها لتنمية قدراته :

1. معرفة أصول إدارة وتنظيم المكاتب .
2. معرفة اختصاصات الإدارات التي يشرف عليها الرئيس .
3. تعلم الأسلوب السليم للكتابة على الآلة الكاتبة بالدقة والسرعة اللازمة .
4. معرفة النواحي المتعلقة بالاتصالات الكتابية والتي تشمل :

§ إعداد وصياغة المراسلات بمختلف أنواعها .
§ تنفيذ إجراءات البريد الوارد والبريد الصادر وكيفية تداول المراسلات الداخلية بين الإدارات بالمنظمة.
§ مهارة استخدام الأجهزة المكتبية المختلفة للاتصالات المكتبة .

5. معرفة النواحي المتعلقة بالاتصالات الشفوية والتي تشمل :

§ تنظيم الاتصالات الهاتفية الخاصة بمكتب الرئيس ومعالجة المكالمات الواردة والصادرة .
§ تنظيم مقابلات الزوار لمكتب الرئيس والقواعد الواجب اتباعها في استقبال الزوار.
§ تنظيم الاجتماعات الخاصة بمكتب الرئيس.
§ مهارة استخدام الأجهزة المكتبية المختلفة والمرتبطة بالاتصالات الشفوية.
6. الإلمام بالطرق العلمية السليمة لتنظيم حفظ المعلومات .

7. الإلمام بقدر كاف ببعض اللغات الأجنبية خاصة المنظمات التي لها علاقات بجهات أجنبية .



أهم الواجبات والاختصاصات للسكرتير الخاص :

1. إعداد وصياغة المراسلات والمذكرات والقرارات والتقارير الخاصة بمكتب الرئيس .
2. استقبال البريد الوارد الخاص بمكتب الرئيس وكذلك تصدير المراسلات الصادرة .
3. تنظيم حفظ الوثائق الخاصة بمكتب الرئيس بطريقة علمية وعملية وسليمة .


4. استقبال المكالمات الهاتفية الواردة والرد عليها .
5. تنظيم الاستقبالات والزيارات بمكتب الرئيس .
6. تنظيم الاجتماعات الخاصة بمكتب الرئيس .
7. مساعدة الرئيس في الإعداد لرحلاته وتقديم المعاونة المكتبية اللازمة أثناء وبعد سفر الرئيس ز
8. متابعة وعرض المقالات والأخبار الصحفية والتي لها علاقة بعمل مكتب الرئيس .
9. تلخيص المكاتبات المطولة الواردة لمكتب الرئيس .

الصفات العلمية الواجب توافرها في السكرتير العام :

1.إدارة المكاتب .
2.اللغات الأجنبية .
3.الحفظ والتصنيف .
4.معلومات عن الجهاز الإداري .
5.الآلة الناسخة .
6.علم النفس والعلاقات الإنسانية .
7.أساليب كتابة المراسلات .
8.التعبير. 

بس ما في خاتمة ولا مصدر

----------


## بيسان

هذا لابو القاسم الشابي


عرب201

أبو القاسم الشابي وقصيدة "إذالشعب يوما أراد الحياة"
سيرة ذاتية
من مواليد (1909 _1934)
من أبناء القرن العشرين الذين نشأوا بين الحربين العالميتين الأولى والثانية ،أيام كان العالم العربي يتعثر بين حاضره الأليم وماضيه القريب المنقوص ، ولم يتردد الشاعر طويلا حتى عرف سربه وانضم إليه ثم صدح محلقا حتى اختطفته يد المنون وهو في ريعان شبابه 
لم ينشا بمسقط رأسه "تورز" فقد خرج منها وعمره عام وعاد إليها في زيارتين أقام فيهما نحو 3 اشهر.
قدم ابن القاسم إلى العاصمة للدراسة بجامعة الزيتونة في الثانية عشرة من عمره وقال الشعر باكرا . وكون لنفسه ثقافة عربية واسعة جمعت بين التراث القديم وبين روائع الأدب الحديث . كانت أولى نشراته في الصفحة الأدبية التي ترتبها النهضة كل اثنين سنة 1927 ، وفي سنة 1927 ظهر شعره مجموعا في المجلد الأول من كتاب الأدب التونسي في القرن الرابع عشر 
كان يضع شعره في صميم حركات الإصلاح التي كانت تعتلج بها النفوس آنذاك من بعث لحركة الشبان المسلمين ومناصرة لحركة تحرير المرأة .
وفي سنة 1929 نكب بوفاة والده وأصيب بداء (تضخم القلب ) وهو في الثانية والعشرين من عمره ولم يقلع عن عمله الفكري برغم نهي الطبيب له بل واصل إنتاجه نثرا وشعرا .توفي في تونس يوم 9 من أكتوبر سنة 1934 م ثم نقل جثمانه إلى تورز حيث دفن . 

قصيدة إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة

إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة .... فلا بد أن يستجيب القدر
ولا بد لليل أن ينجلي .... ولابد للقيد أن ينكســــر
ومن لم يعانقه شوق الحياة ... تبخر في جوها واندثـــر
كذلك قالت لي الكائنات ... وحدثني روحها المســـتتر
ودمدمت الريح بين الفجاج ... وفوق الجبال وتحت الشجر:
إذا ما طمحت إلى غاية .... ركبت المنى ونسيت الـحذر
ومن لا يحب صعود الجبال..... يعش ابد الدهر بين الـــحفر
فعجت بقلبي دماء الشباب.... وضجت بصدري رياح أخــر
وأطرقت أصغى لقصف الرعود..... وعزف الرياح ووقع المطر
وقالت لي الأرض لما سالت:..... يا أم هل تكرهين البشـــر ؟:
أبارك في الناس أهل الطموح..... ومن يستلذ ركوب الخطر
وألعن من لا يماشي الزمان...... ويقنع بالعيش ، عيش الحجـر
هو الكون حي يحب الحياة..... ويحتقر الميت مهما كـــبر
وقال لي الغاب في رقة..... محببة مثل خفق الوتــــــر
يجيء الشتاء شتاء الضباب..... شتاء الثلوج شتاء الـــمطر
فينطفئ السحر سحر الغصون..... وسحر الزهور وسحر الثمر
وسحر السماء الشجي الوديع..... وسحر المروج الشهي العطر
وتهوي الغصون وأوراقها ...... وأزهار عهد حبيب نضـــر
ويفنى الجميع كحلم بديع ..... تألق في مهجة واندثـــــر
وتبقى الغصون التي حملت..... ذخيرة عمر جميل عـــــبر
معانقة وهي تحت الضباب ..... وتحت الثلوج وتحت الـــمدر
لطيف الحياة الذي لا يمل ..... وقلب الربيع الشذي النضـــر
وحالمة بأغاني الطيور ..... وعطر الزهور وطعم الـــــمطر

----------


## بيسان

دين101

وجود الله ووحدانيته

أولاً : جوانب التدليل على وجود الله في الفكر العربي الإسلامي :
لا يخفى على المشتغلين بالفكر الفلسفي العربي ، أنَّ قضية التدليل على وجود الله ومحاولة البرهنة على وحدانيته ، من القضايا الفلسفية التي خاض فيها أكثر فلاسفة الإسلام ، سواءً في المشرق العربي كالكندي والفارابي وابن سينا ، أو في المغرب الإسلامي كابن رشد الفيلسوف الأندلسي .
وفي بحثنا هذا سندرس هذه القضية عند أول فلاسفة الإسلام وهو الكندي . وذلك من خلال المؤلفات والرسائل التي تركها الكندي . تلك الرسائل التي نجد بين ثناياها محاولة قوية من جانبه للتدليل على وجود الله وتقرير وحدانيته تعالى ، من عدة زوايا وجوانب ، نكاد نقطع من جانبنا أنها تنظر إلى المشكلة من جميع زواياها وأبعادها ، حتى تبدو بصورة أقرب ما تكون إلى الوحدة والتكامل .
نقول هذا ونحن نأخذ بعين الاعتبار ، ارتباط بحثه لهذه القضية ، بقضية حدوث العالم وقِدَمه ، تلك القضية التي بحث فيها الكندي ومن جاء بعده من فلاسفة الإسلام .
نوضح ذلك بالقول بأننا إذا رجعنا إلى كتاب " تهافت الفلاسفة " للغزالي ، نجده يذهب إلى أنَّ الفلاسفة الذين قالوا بِقِدَم العالم قد تناقضوا مع أنفسهم حين حاولوا التدليل على وجود الله .
وهذا معـناه أنَّ كل فيـلسوف يقرر أنَّ العـالم قديم ، ثم يُسَّوق أدلـة على وجود الله ، فإنه يـتناقض مع نفسه فيما يقرر الغزالي .
وسبب هذا أنَّ شرط الفعل عند الغزالي هو أن يكون حادثاً ، لأن الحادث لا يوجد من نفسه ، بل يحتاج إلى صانع . أما إذا قلنا بِقدم الـعالم وأثبتـنا له مع ذلـك صانعاً ، أي خالقاً ، فإن هذا يـدلنا على التناقض فيما يرى الغزالي .
وهذا يعني أنّ هناك من المفكرين كالغزالي من يربط بين القول بحدوث العالم والقول بوجود الله ، بحيث أنّ التسليم بحدوث العالم يـؤدي لا مـحالة إلى التسليم بوجود الله . كما يربط بين الـقول بقِدم العالم ، والقـول بعدم الاعتراف بعلة الكون .
ومن هنا فإن بحث الكندي الذي يقول بحدوث العالم يرتبط تماماً بتدليله على وجود الخالق . أي أنّ العالم عنده إذا كان حادثاً ، فإنّ هذا الحادث لا بد له من علة أحدثته وأظهرته إلى الوجود . وهذه العلة هي الله .
فما هي اذن أهم أدلة الكندي على وجود هذه العلة ؟ وكيف أثبت لنا وحدانية الله ؟ .

ثانياً : أدلة الكندي الفيلسوف على وجود الله : 
لا يُخصِّص لنا الكندي رسالة بعينها أو مبحثاً محدداً يعرض لنا فيه أدلته على وجود الله ، بل نراه يتناول دراسة هذه القضية في كثير من رسائله . ونذكر منها على سبيل المثال ، " رسالته في وحدانية الله وتناهي جرم الكون " ، ورسالته " الإبانة عن العلة الفاعلة القريبة للكون والفساد " .

1- دليل العناية والغائية في الكون :
نستطيع أن نقول أنَّ هذا الدليل من أهم الأدلة التي نجدها في رسائل الكندي الفلسفية .
فالكندي يستدل على وجود الله بالاستناد إلى فكرة الغائية والعناية الإلهية . يقول الدكتور محمد عبد الهادي أبو ريدة : " إنَّ الكندي يردد في كثير من رسائله تأكيد القول بعظم القدرة الإلهية وسعة الحكمة وفيض الجود وكمال العناية بكل شئ وجعل بعض الأشياء أسباباً وعللاً للبعض الآخر " . 
ونود ان نشير من جانبنا إلى أنّ الكثير من الفلاسفة سواء فلاسفة اليونان أو فلاسفة العصر الوسيط أو فلاسفة العصر الحديث قد أكّدوا على القول بالغائية في العالم وبالنظام والاتقان الموجود فيه . وقد صعد أكثرهم من ذلك القول بوجود إله للكون . أي أنّ العناية والغاية البارزة في أرجاء الكون سمائه وأرضه ، تؤدي عندهم إلى تقرير وجود علة للكون . وهذه العلة هي الله .
نجد هذا عند أفلاطون وأرسطو قديماً ، وليبنتز وكانت حديثاً ، مع ما بين أفكارهم في هذا المجال من تفاوت وتباين أحياناً . إلا أنهم يُعبِّرون في أقوالهم بصورة أو بأخرى ، عن تلك الفكرة الهامة .
وإذا نظرنا إلى ما تركه لنا فلاسفة الإسلام من مؤلفات ورسائل ، نجد فكرة الغائية والعناية الإلهية بارزة بروزاً ظاهراً ، حين يستدلون على وجود الله . ونجدهم أيضاً قد ربطوا ربطاً وثيقاً بين فكرة الغائية وفكرة العناية الإلهية . ولعلهم أرادوا من ذلك تفادي ما في مذهب أرسطو من نقص . ذلك النقص الذي يتمثل في تلك الفجوة بين الله والعالم . أي أنهم أرادوا أن يؤكدوا وجود علاقة بين الله والعالم ، بدليل تلك الغائية والعناية الإلهية المشاهدة في الكون الذي نعيش في سمائه وأرضه ، أي العالم العلوي والعالم السفلي .
نجد مثلاً عند ابن سينا الذي يركز على القول بالعلة الغائية ، كعلة رابعة من علل الموجودات الطبيعية . ثم يحاول أن يصعد من ذلك – حين يبحث في مجال الإلهيات – إلى الربط بين وجود هذه العلة وبين وجود مسبب لها ، بحيث يبدو الكون مظهراً لعناية الخالق به .
كما نجد ذلك أيضاً عند ابن رشد فيلسوف المغرب الإسلامي ، حين يقرر العناية والغائية ، بحيث نجد عنده استدلالاً على وجود الله يستند على فكرتي العناية والغائية .
تقرير الغائية والربط بينهما وبين العناية الإلهية ، تعد اذن من الظواهر الملاحظة التي نجدها عند أكثر فلاسفة الإسلام من خلال مؤلفاتهم . فالكندي له نصوص عديدة يحاول فيها الاستدلال على الغائية والحكمة والعناية الإلهية . ورغم أننا لا نجد له بحوثاً مستقلة وقائمة بذاتها في موضوع العناية والغائية في الكون ، بحيث تكون هذه البحوث ممثلة لفكرته تمام التمثيل ، إلا أننا لو جمعنا بين أقواله المتـــناثرة حول هذا الموضوع في رسائله ، استطعنا أن نقول أنه يركز على القول بالغائية و يربط بينهما وبين العناية الإلهية ، بحيث يكون ممثلاً للإتجاه الفكري الإسلامي ، الذي يستند إلى كثير من آيات القرآن الكريم التي تثبت وجود عناية وغاية في الكون .
ومن هذه الآيات قوله تعالى : " ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا ، والجبال أوتادا ، وخلقناكم أزواجا ، وجعلنا نومكم سباتا ، وجعلنا الليل لباسا ، وجعلنا النهار معاشا ، وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا ، وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا ، وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا ، لنخرج به حباً ونباتا ، وجنات ألفافا " . ( سورة النبأ ) .
وقوله تعالى : " تبارك الذي جعل في السماء بروجا ، وجعل فيها سراجا وقمرا منيرا " . ( سورة الفرقان ) ، وقوله تعالى : " أو لم ينظروا في ملكوت السماوات والأرض وما خلق الله من شئ "( سورة الأعراف ) .
والكندي حين يقرر وجود العناية والغائية ويصعد من ذلك إلى اثبات وجود الله ، أما أن يبين لنا تلك الغائية الموجـــودة في هذا الكــــون الأرضي وأما أن يحاول الــــربط بين الظـــواهر الكونيــة الأرضية ، والظواهر الجوية العــلـــوية . أي يـحــــاول بيان استــناد الظــواهر الأرضـية إلى عـوامل علـــوية ، وفي كل ذلك ما يشـــهد بوجـــود خالق أحسن كل شئ صنعاً .
نوضح ذلك فنقول بأننا إذا رجعنا على سبيل المثال إلى رسالته في " الإبانة عن العلة الفاعلة القريبة للكون والفساد " ، نراه يذهب إلى أن نظم هذا العالم وترتيبه ، وتسخير بعضه لبعض ، وإتقان هيئته ، لأعظم دلالة على أتقن تدبير وعلى أحكم حكمة . وهذا التدبير وهذه الحكمة تدل عند الكندي على وجود مدبّر حكيم 
وإذا كنا قد ذكرنا منذ قليل أنَّ الكندي يحاول الربط بين الظواهر العلوية والظواهر الأرضية ، ويصل من ذلك إلى إثبات وجود الله ، فإنّ ذلك يتضح من خلال الكثير من الأمثلة والشواهد التي يضربها لنا الكندي كأمثلة للعناية الإلهية والغائية سواء في العالم العلوي ، أو العالم السفلي . وهذا كله يدل على وجود خالق حكيم .
فهو مثلاً يرى أن قوام الأشياء الموجودة في عالم الكون والفساد ، يرجع إلى اعتدال الشمس في فلكها ، بحيث تدنو من مركز الأرض تارة ، وتبعد عنه تارةً أخرى .
وما يقال عن الشمس ، يقال عن القمر . إذ لو لم يكن اعتدال بُعده من الأرض على ما هو عليه الآن ، بل أقرب ، لمنع تكون السحاب والأمطار ، لأنه كان يَحِلُّ البخار ويبدده ويلطفه ولا يدعه أن يجتمع ولا يتكثَّف 
وهكذا يضرب لنا الكندي الكثير من الأمثلة سواء في رسالته هذه ، أو في العديد من رسائله الأخرى ، لاثبات العناية والغائية ، وكيف أنها تؤدي لا محالة إلى وجود الخالق وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى . يقول الكندي :" فقد تبين أن كون جميع الأشخاص السماوية على ما هي عليه من المكان الذي هو الأرض والماء والهواء . ونضد ذلك وتقسيطه ، هو علة الكون والفساد في الكائنات الفاسدات ، الفاعلة القريبة ، أعني المرتبة بإرادة باريها هذا الترتيب الذي هو سبب الكون والفساد . وأنّ هذا من تدبير حكيم عالم قوي جواد عالم متقن لما صنع ، وأنّ هذا التدبير في غاية الإتقان .

2- دليل المشابهة والتماثل بين النفس في البدن والله بالنسبة للكون : 
هذا دليل آخر من أدلة الكندي على وجود الله . فإذا رجعنا إلى رسالته في حدود الأشياء ، نجده يشير إلى دليل على وجود الله يعتمد على فكرة المشابهة أو التمثيل بين عمل النفس بالنسبة للبدن ، وبين الله بالنسبة للكون أو العالم كله .نوضح ذلك بالقول بأن النظام في الجسم الإنساني ، إذا كان يدل على وجود قوة خفية غير مرئية ، وهي النفس التي تُسيّر الجسم ، فإن التدبير في الكون يدل على وجود مدبر له .ومعنى هذا أننا إذا كنا نستدل على وجود النفس التي لا ترى ، بوجود تنظيم في شئ مرئي وهو الجسم الإنساني ، فإننا نستدل أيضاً على وجود خالق للكون لا يرى ، من وجود التدبير في هذا العالم المرئي . يقول الكندي : إنَّ العالم المرئي لا يمكن أن يكون تدبيره إلا بعالم لا يرى ، والعالم الذي لا يرى ، لا يمكن أن يكون معلوماً إلا بما يوجد في هذا العالم من التدبير والآثار الدالة عليه .
وهكذا يُسوِّق لنا دليلاً على وجود الله تعالى يعتمد على فكرة المقارنة بين عمل النفس في البدن ، وعمل الله في الكون . أي أن وجود النظام في الكون يدل على وجود منظم له وهو الله ، تماماً كما تدل أفعال البدن على وجود نفس له ، تُدبِّرُه وتُسيِّرُه .

3- دليل الإنسجام والوحدة :
وهذا دليل ثالث من أدلة الكندي على وجود الله . فهو يلاحظ أنّ هذا العالم سواء ما كان منه سماوياً أو أرضياً ، يُعدُّ مركبا وتعتريه الكثرة والتغيّر .
ولكن هذه الأشياء تُعدُّ – فيما يرى الكندي – أشياء عارضة في هذا العالم ، أي ليست جوهرية أساسية له ، ومن هنا لابد أنَّ نرجعها إلى علة واحدة ، ليست داخل هذا العالم ، بل هي خارجة عن العالم . وهذه العلة هي الذات الإلهية ، الواحدة غير المتكثرة .
اتضح لنا الآن كيف حاول الكندي جهده في تقديم الكثير من الأدلة على وجود الله . ولعل القارئ قد لاحظ تنوع هذه الأدلة . فمنها ما يستند إلى تقرير الغائية والعناية الإلهية ومنها ما يقوم على الصعود من التركيب والكثرة والتغير الذي نراه في عالمنا هذا ، إلى ذات إلهية واحدة ، تُعدُّ خارج هذا العالم . ومنها ما يعتمد على التمثيل بفكرة النفس في البدن الإنساني ومقارنتها بضرورة وجود الله لتدبير العالم سمائه وأرضه .

----------


## بيسان

انج 103

GOLD RUSH

Preface :
It was here, in this sleepy valley, that the American Dream was re-defined. An accidental discovery near the obscure American River would forever change a young nation. The simple life would no longer be enough. In its place would come a new kind of lifestyle: entrepreneurial, wide-open, free. The new American dream: to get rich; to make a fortune--quickly. 

Instant wealth was here for the taking. All across America, young men made the decision to go to California.

Every city, every hamlet would send its brightest, its strongest, to California--and eagerly await their triumphant return home. They came from Europe, Asia, and South America in search of instant riches. 

It was one of the greatest adventures the world had ever seen.
Discovery :
In the early 1840s, California was a distant outpost that only a handful of Americans had seen. The sleepy port that would become San Francisco had just a few hundred residents. 

One of the wealthiest people in the region was John Sutter--an affable Swiss immigrant who came to California in 1839, intent on building his own private empire. Sutter soon built a fort, amassed 12,000 head of cattle, and took on hundreds of workers. His most prolific crop was debt. He owed money to creditors as far away as Russia. But Sutter was a man with a dream; a dream of a vast agricultural domain that he would control. 
By the mid 1840s, more and more Americans were trickling into California by wagon and ship. Sutter welcomed the newcomers--he saw them as subjects for his self-styled kingdom. But Sutter had no idea that the trickle would become a flood--a deluge of humanity that would destroy his dream.
Sutter's undoing began 50 miles northeast of his fort on the American River. In late 1847, James Marshall and about 20 men were sent to the river by Sutter to build a sawmill--to provide lumber for Sutter's growing ranch. The sawmill was nearly complete when a glint of something caught Marshall's eye. It was January 24th, 1848.
James Marshall 
"I reached my hand down and picked it up; it made my heart thump, for I was certain it was gold. The piece was about half the size and shape of a pea. Then I saw another." 

After making the greatest find in the history of the West, Marshall and the other workers went back to work. But they kept stumbling upon more gold. 

Still in disbelief, Marshall took samples back to Sutter's Fort. Sutter and Marshall tested the shiny metal as best they could--a tattered encyclopedia gave them clues. It was gold, they concluded--but neither man was happy about it. Sutter was building an agricultural fiefdom--he didn't want the competition that gold-seekers might bring. And Marshall had a sawmill to build--gold hunters would just get in his way. So they made a pact to keep the discovery a secret.

But it wasn't long before stories of gold filtered into the surrounding countryside. Yet there was no race to the American River. The news of Marshall's gold was just another fantastic tale--too unlikely to be believed.

The gold rush needed a booster, and Sam Brannan was the man. A San Francisco merchant, Brannan was a skilled craftsman of hype. Eventually, the gold rush would make him the richest person in California--but Sam Brannan never mined for gold.
He had a different scheme--a plan he set into motion by running through the streets of San Francisco shouting about Marshall's discovery. As proof, Brannan held up a bottle of gold dust. It was a masterstroke that would spark the rush for gold--and make Brannan rich.

Brannan keenly understood the laws of supply and demand. His wild run through San Francisco came just after he had purchased every pick axe, pan and shovel in the region. A metal pan that sold for twenty cents a few days earlier, was now available from Brannan for fifteen dollars. In just nine weeks he made thirty-six thousand dollars.

Fever :
By the winter of 1848, whispers of a gold strike had drifted eastward across the country--but few easterners believed. It was an age when rumors were discounted--and government officials were revered. The gold discovery needed validation, and President James Polk delivered just that in early December, 1848:
President James Polk: 
"The accounts of the abundance of gold in that territory are of such extraordinary character as would scarcely command belief were they not corroborated by authentic reports of officers in the public service." 

Polk's confirmation reached deep into the soul of millions. His simple words were a powerful call to action. Farmers left their fields; merchants closed their shops; soldiers left their posts--and made plans for California. Newspapers fanned the fires.
Horace Greeley the of New York Tribune: 
"Fortune lies upon the surface of the earth as plentiful as the mud in our streets. We look for an addition within the next four years equal to at least One Thousand Million of Dollars to the gold in circulation."

By early 1849, gold fever was an epidemic. Discussions of gold could be heard at nearly every kitchen table in the nation. Young men explained to their wives that a year apart would be worth the hardship.
Miner Melvin Paden: 
"Jane, I left you and them boys to procure a little property by the sweat of my brow so that we could have a place of our own-that I might not be a dog for other people any longer." 
They said their goodbyes and streamed west in unison--thousands of young adventurers with a collective dream--a year of pain in return for a lifetime of riches. They were dubbed "forty-niners" because they left home in 1849. When they would return, was another matter entirely.

----------


## بيسان

هذا بحث لدين 101 

الشرك وانواعه
المقدمة:
إن أمر الشرك عظيم، وهو أظلم الظلم، ولا يمكن للإنسان أن يحذر منه ومن الوقوع فيه إلا إذا عرفه وعرف خطره، ولذا يجب على كل مسلم معرفته ليسلم منه وليكون على بينة من أمره حتى لا يقع فيه، لأنه إذا لم يعرفه، ربما يقع فيه وهو لا يدري، ولذلك كان حذيفة رضي الله عنه يسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الشر مخافة أن يقع فيه، كما جاء في الصحيحين عنه رضي الله عنه أنه قال: "كان الصحابة يسألون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخير وكنت أسأله عن الشر مخافة أن يدركني". 
وبسبب الجهل بالشرك وأنواعه نرى كثيرًا من المسلمين اليوم قد وقع فيه، فلا تكاد تجد بلدًا من بلاد المسلمين إلا وترى فيها تقديس القبور، والنذر لها، والذبح عندها، والاستغاثة بأهلها، وسؤالهم قضاء الحاجات وكشف الكربات، إلى غير ذلك من الأمور التي لا يجوز صرفها لغير الله عز وجل ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
والله سبحانه وتعالى أخبر في كتابه الكريم أنه لا يغفر الشرك أبدا لمن لم يتب منه، وذلك لأنه جناية على حق الله الخالص، وهو التوحيد، أما ما دون الشرك من الذنوب، فهو داخل تحت مشيئة الله –عز وجل- إن شاء غفره لمن لقيه به، وإن شاء عذبه.
قال تعالى : " إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به، ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء" (النساء / 48)
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "وأعظم الذنوب عند الله الشرك به، وهو سبحانه لا يغفر أن يشرك به، ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء، والشرك منه جليل ودقيق وخفي وجلي"، وقال أيضًا: "وقد يقال: الشرك لا يغفر منه شئ لا أكبر ولا أصغر على مقتضى القرآن، وإن كان صاحب الشرك –أي الأصغر- يموت مسلمًا، لكن شركه لا يغفر له، بل يعاقب عليه وإن دخل بعد ذلك الجنة"، وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله في "إغاثة اللهفان": "فأما نجاسة الشرك، فهي نوعان: نجاسة مغلظة، ونجاسة مخففة، فالمغلظة: الشرك الأكبر الذي لا يغفره الله، فإن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به، والمخففة: الشرك الأصغر كيسير الرياء".
وقوله كيسير الرياء يعني أن كثير الرياء قد يُوصِل إلى الشرك الأكبر والعياذ بالله

العرض:
وبهذا يتبين أن الشرك ينقسم إلى :
القسم الأول: الشرك الأكبر:
وهو أن يجعل الإنسان لله ندًّا في ربوبيته أو ألوهيته أو أسمائه وصفاته وهو كما قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله في "القول السديد": "أن يجعل لله ندًّا يدعوه كما يدعوا الله، أو يخافه، أو يرجوه، أو يحبه كحب الله، أو يصرف له نوعًا من أنواع العبادة، ولا فرق في هذا بين أن يسمي تلك العبادة التي صرفها لغير الله عبادة، أو يسميها بغير ذلك من الأسماء فكل ذلك شرك أكبر، لأن العبرة بحقاق الأشياء ومعانيها دون ألفاظها وعباراتها".
 شرك الدعاء : قال الله تعالى ( فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين فلما نجاهم إلى البر إذا هم يشركون ) العنكبوت 65 . 
 شرك النية والإرادة والقصد : قال الله تعالى ( من كان يريد الحياة الدنيا وزينتها نوف إليهم أعمالهم فيها وهم لا يبخسون * أولئك الذين ليس لهم في الآخرة إلا النار وحبط ما صنعوا فيها وباطل ما كانوا يعملون ) هود 15 ، 16 . 
 شرك الطاعة : قال الله تعالى ( اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله ) التوبة31 
 شرك المحبة : قال تعالى ( ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله ) البقرة 165 . 
القسم الثاني: الشرك الأصغر:
وهو كل ما نهى عنه الشرع مما هو ذريعة إلى الشرك الأكبر، ووسيلة للوقوع فيه، وجاء في النصوص تسميته شركًا وهو جميع الأقوال والأفعال التي يتوسل بها إلى الشرك، كالغلو في المخلوق الذي لا يبلغ رتبة العبادة، وكالحلف بغير الله ويسير الرياء ونحو ذلك.
وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله: "مَثَل المشرك كمن استعمله سيده في داره فكان يعمل ويؤدي خراجه وعمله إلى غير سَيِّده. فالمشرك يعمل لغير الله تعالى في دار الله تعالى ويتقرب إلى عدوِّ الله بِنِعَم الله تعالى".
وقال ابن حجر رحمه الله: "المشرك أصلاً من وضع الشئ في غير موضعه، لأنه جعل لمن أخرجه من العدم إلى الوجود مساويًا فنسب النعمة إلى غير المُنعم بها"، وقال أيضًا: "الشرك أبغض إلى الله من جميع المعاصي"، وقال الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله تعالى: "إن العامِّي من الموحدين يغلب الألف من علماء المشركين. كما قال تعالى: "وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون" (الصافات/173) فجند الله هم الغالبون بالحجة واللسان، كما أنهم الغالبون بالسيف والسِّنان".
والله جل وعلا حرَّم الجنة على المشرك وجعله خالدًا مخلَّدا في نار جهنم، قال تبارك وتعالى "إنه من يُشرك بالله فقد حرَّم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار. وما للظالمين من أنصار"(المائدة/72).
القسم الثالث: الشرك الخفي :
والدليل قوله : "الشرك في هذه الأمة أخفى من دبيب النملة السوداء على صفاة سوداء في ظلمة الليل "، وكفارته قوله ": اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك شيئاً وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك من الذنب الذي لا أعلم"
والآيات في ذم الشرك كثيرة والأحاديث كثيرة:
فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "اجتنبوا السبع الموبقات، قيل: يا رسول الله، وما هن؟ قال: "الشرك بالله، والسحر، وقتل النفس التي حرَّم الله إلا بالحق، وأكل مال اليتيم، وأكل الربا، والتولي يوم الزحف، وقذف المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات" (متفق عليه).
وعن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أتاني آتٍ من ربي فأخبرني –أو قال بشرني- أنه من مات من أمتي لا يشرك بالله شيئًا دخل الجنة. فقلت: وإن زنى وإن سرق؟ قال: وإن زنى وإن سرق" (متفق عليه).
وهذا الحديث يبين أنه لا بد للموحدين من دخول الجنة، وذلك إما أن يكون دخولاً كاملاً غير مسبوق بعذاب، وإما أن يكون مسبوقًا بعذاب لمن لم يتم العمل. فقد ذكر ابن حجر رحمه الله في شرحه لهذا الحديث في فتح الباري أن الزين بن المنير قال: "حديث أبي ذر من أحاديث الرجاء التي أفضى الاتكال عليها ببعض الجهلة إلى الإقدام على الموبقات، وليس هو على ظاهره فإن القواعد استقرت على أن حقوق الآدميين لا تسقط بمجرد الموت، ولكن لا يلزم من عدم سقوطها أن لا يتكفل الله بها عمن يريد أن يدخله الجنة، ومن ثم ردَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم على أبي ذر استبعاده ويحتمل أن يكون المراد بقوله (دخل الجنة) أي صار إليها إما ابتداء من أول الحال وإما بعد أن يقع ما يقع من العذاب".
وهذا لا يدل على أن ما عدا الشرك كله صغائر، بل يدل على أن من لم يشرك بالله شيئًا فذنوبه مغفورة كائنة ما كانت، ولكن ينبغي أن يعلم العبد ارتباط إيمان القلوب بأعمال الجوارح وتعلقها بها وإلا لم يفهم مراد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بل وقع في الخلط والتخبيط.
وعن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل فقال: يا رسول الله، ما الموجبتان؟ فقال: "من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئًا دخل الجنة. ومن مات يشرك بالله شيئًا دخل النار" (رواه مسلم).
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله –تبارك وتعالى- أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك. من عمل عملاً أشرك فيه معي غيري تركته وشركه" (رواه مسلم).
وعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله يقول لأهون أهل النار عذابًا: لو أن لك ما في الأرض من شئ كنت تفتدي به؟ قال: نعم. قال: فقد سألتك ما هو أهون من هذا وأنت في صلب آدم: أن لا تشرك بي، فأبيت إلا الشرك"(متفق عليه). 
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاتل المشركين واستباح دماءهم وأموالهم وسبى نساءهم، فعن عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدًا رسول الله، ويقيموا الصلاة، ويؤتوا الزكاة، فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله"(متفق عليه). 
من مضار الشرك:
1. حبوط الاعمال وإن كانت كثيرة
2. الخلود الابدي في النار
3. استباحة دمه وماله وعرضه بالسبي
4. القلق والاضطراب والنكد والكمد والخوف الدائم والحزن الازم
5. لا يجد عونا ومددا من الله على كل ما يلقاه من مصائب الاقدار
6. اعظم من جميع المعاصي
7. عدو لله وللبشرية ولنفسه التي بين جنبيه
8. يدعو الى كل رذيلة ويبعد عن كل فضيلة

الخاتمة
ولما كان هذا حال الشرك، وهذا شأنه عند الله تعالى، فإنه يجب على العبد أن يخافه ويحذره، لأنه تنقُّصٌ لرب العالمين، وصرف خالص حقه لغيره، وعدل غيره به، كما قال تعالى: "ثم الذين كفروا بربِّهم يعدلون" (الأنعام/1).
ولا يأمن الوقوع في الشرك إلا من هو جاهل به، فهذا إبراهيم عليه السلام وهو خليل الرحمن وإمام الحنفاء يخاف الشرك على نفسه ويقول: "واجنبني وبنيَّ أن نعبد الأصنام" (إبراهيم/35).
فما بالك بمن دونه من البشر.
فلا تأمن الشرك، ولا تأمن النفاق، إذ لا يأمن النفاق إلا منافق، ولا يخاف النفاق إلا مؤمن، ولهذا قال ابن أبي مُلَيْكَة: "أدركت ثلاثين من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كلهم يخاف النفاق على نفسه" (رواه البخاري).

----------


## بيسان

هذي بعض الرابط التي قد تساعد في عمل البحث..


http://www.countryreports.org/history/bahrhist.htm
http://www.arab.net/bahrain/
http://www.bahrain.gov.bh/English/bahrain/History.asp
http://i-cias.com/e.o/bahrain_5.htm


والسلاااااااام

----------


## بيسان

لاطياف 
فيز الاطياف 
الإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية 
ما المقصود بالإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية: 
نتيجة لامتصاص فوتونات أو جسيمات إضافية، تكتسب الذرة طاقة أعلى من طاقتها في حالتها المستقرة، وتعرف حينئذ بالذرة المثارة الناتجة عن ظاهرة الإثارة excitation، ونتيجة لذلك تُعيد الذرة ترتيب الكتروناتها بالمدارات حول النواة، وخلال جزء من الثانية تعود الإلكترونات إلى مدارها الأصلي مع إطلاق الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية (الفوتونات). وتعتمد طاقة الفوتونات المنبعثة على نوع الذرة وكمية الطاقة الزائدة بها، وبنفس الأسلوب يمكن إثارة نواة الذرة ، ومن ثم تعُيد النواة توزيع شحناتها الكهربية بما يؤدي إلى انبعاث موجات كهر ومغناطيسية يطلق علىها أشعة غاما. 
ولقد أطلق مصطلح (الكهرومغناطيسية) على هذه الأشعة بسبب طريقة توليدها داخل الذرة المُثارة، ونتيجة لحركة الشحنات السالبة (الإلكترونات) يتولد تيار كهربي يتسبب في توليد مجال مغناطيسي مُتعامد معه، وتنتشر الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية في اتجاه مُتعامد على كل منها. ومن مصادر الضوء المرئي أشعة الليزر، وهو ضوء مرئي أحادي الطاقة ينتشر بكميات هائلة في مسار دقيق، ومن ثم تكون الطاقة الكلية المصاحبة له كبيرة جدا، الأمر الذي أهله للقيام بعمليات القطع واللحام في المجالات الطبية والصناعية. 
وتتميز الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية للميكروويف بقدرتها على الانتشار في الأوساط المسامية وعدم الانتشار في الأوساط المعدنية. وقد شاع استخدام أفران الميكروويف في طهي وإعداد الطعام، كما اتسعت دائرة استخدام الميكروويف في الأغراض الطبية، وتنقسم الموجات الكهربية التي تحمل فوتوناتها طاقة أقل من طاقة الميكروويف إلى موجات قصيرة ومتوسطة وطويلة. ويختلف تأثير الإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية في المواد بحسب طاقة الإشعاع، ويجري تصنيف الإشعاعات إلى نوعين، المؤينة وغير المؤينة، ويسبب الإشعاع المؤين تأين الذرات بالوسط الذي يعبره، أما الإشعاع غير المؤين فهو الذي لا يسبب تأين ذرات الوسط الذي يعبره حيث يقف عند حد إثارة ذراته. وفي مجال الإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية، ينتمي إلى الإشعاع الجامي والأشعة السينية(أشعة اكس) بينما ينتمي إلى الأشعة غير المؤينة الأشعة فوق البنفسجية والضوء المرئي والأشعة دون الحمراء والميكروويف والموجات الكهربية. 
تعرض الإنسان للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية: 
يتعرض الإنسان على مدى حياته للموجات الكهرومغناطيسية ذات ترددات متفاوتة تنبعث من عديد من المصادر الطبيعية والاصطناعية، وعلى سبيل المثال، تنشأ المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية عن عدة ظواهر طبيعية منها عمليات التفريغ في الشمس أو الفضاء أو أجواء الأرض ، كما تنشأ عن المصادر الاصطناعية التي تولد الطاقة الكهربائية أو التي تسير بالتيار الكهربائي، وتتسبب المصادر الاصطناعية في إحداث مجالات كهرومغناطيسية تزيد مستوياتها في بعض الحالات عن أضعاف المعدلات الطبيعية لهذه المجالات. 
ومن بين أهم المصادر الاصطناعية لانبعاث المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية، أجهزة الاتصالات المزودة بهوائيات البث والاستقبال والأجهزة التي تنطلق منها هذه الموجات أثناء تشغيلها منها شاشات العرض التلفزيوني ووحدات رفع قوة التيار الكهربائي والمحولات الكهربائية وغيرها. 
ولقد واكب الثورة الصناعية بصفة عامة وثورة المعلومات والاتصالات بصفة خاصة، انتشار واسع لأجهزة التلفاز والفيديو والكمبيوتر والألعاب الإلكترونية والهاتف اللاسلكي والهاتف النقال وأجهزة الليزر والميكروويف، كما تضاعفت أبراج البث الإذاعي والتلفزيوني ومحطات استقبال بث الأقمار الاصطناعية ومحطات الاتصالات اللاسلكية ومحطات الرادار ومحطات تقوية الاتصالات بشبكات الهاتف النقال. 
وتتزايد معدلات امتصاص الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية بفعل العديد من الأجهزة الكهربائية المنزلية ومسار خطوط الجهد العالي المتاخمة للمنازل والمصانع ومواقع التجمعات البشرية، كما تتزايد تلك المعدلات مع التوسع في تقنيات العلاج الطبي باستخدام أجهزة توليد الموجات المغناطيسية وفوق الصوتية والتقنيات الصناعية باستخدام ماكينات لحام المعادن والتقنيات المنزلية باستخدام أفران الميكروويف ووسائل الاتصالات الإلكترونية. 
التأثيرات الصحية للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية: 
. تتركز شكوى التعرض للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية في الصداع المزمن والتوتر والرعب والانفعالات غير السوية والإحباط وزيادة الحساسية بالجلد والصدر والعين والتهاب المفاصل وهشاشة العظام والعجز الجنسي واضطرابات القلب وأعراض الشيخوخة المبكرة. 
2. تتفق العديد من البحوث العلمية الإكلينيكية على أنه لم يستدل على أضرار صحية مؤكدة نتيجة التعرض للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية بمستويات اقل من 5و0 مللى وات/سم2، إلا أن التعرض لمستويات أعلى من هذه الإشعاعات وبجرعات تراكمية قد يتسبب في ظهور العديد من الأعراض المرضية ومنها: 
- أعراض عامة وتشمل الشعور بالإرهاق والصداع والتوتر. 
- أعراض عضوية وتظهر في الجهاز المخي العصبي وتتسبب في خفض معدلات التركيز الذهني والتغيرات السلوكية والإحباط والرغبة في الانتحار، وأعراض عضوية وتظهر في الجهاز البصري والجهاز القلبي الوعائي والجهاز المناعي. 
3. التأثير في أداء الأجهزة الطبية المستخدمة في تنشيط النبضات القلبية ومعدلات التنفس وغيرها. 
4. ظهور الأورام السرطانية. 
5. الشعور بتأثيرات وقتية منها النسيان وعدم القدرة على التركيز وزيادة الضغط العصبي وذلك بعد التعرض للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية بمستويات من 01و0 إلى 10مللى وات/سم2، وسميت تلك الأعراض بالتغيرات السيكولوجية. 
6. التعرض للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية يتسبب في اختلال عمليات التمثيل الغذائي بالأنسجة والخلايا الحية ويرجع ذلك للحمل الحراري الزائد. 
7. أوضحت الاختبارات أن التعرض للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية يؤثر في النظام العصبي المركزي، ويترتب على ذلك تأثيرات في العصب السمعي والعصب البصري. 
8. التعرض للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية بمستويات تبدأ من 120مللى وات/سم2 يؤثر في وظيفة إفراز الهرمونات من الغدة النخامية، الأمر الذي قد يؤثر في مستوى الخصوبة الجنسية. 
9. يتخيل المتعرضون للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية بمستويات تبدأ من 700مللى وات/سم2، سماع أصوات كما لوكانت صادرة من الرأس أو بالقرب منه. 
10. التعرض للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية يلحق الضرر بشبكية العين وعدسة العين البلورية، وأن ارتفاع درجة حرارة عدسة العين إلى حوالي 41درجة مئوية، يمكن أن يؤدي إلى ظهور عتامات في عدسة العين(كتاركت)، إلا أن قيمة الذبذبات وكثافة القدرة لهذه الإشعاعات القادرة على إحداث عتامة عدسة العين في الإنسان مازالت متضاربة. وقد وجد أن تعريض حيوانات التجارب لمدة ساعة واحدة للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية بذبذبة 2450ميغاهرتز عند 100مللى وات/سم2 يكون كافيا لإحداث الـ «كتاركت». 
11. أوضحت بعض الدراسات الميدانية في فنلنده حدوث سرطانات في الأنسجة المختلفة نتيجة التعرض للطاقات العالية من الميكروويف. 
12. تأثر أداء الأجهزة الاصطناعية لتنظيم ضربات القلب ، وذلك عند تعرض المرضى المستخدمين لهذه الأجهزة للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية بذبذبات من 1و0 إلى 5غيغاهرتز أو لسعة ذبذبة أكثر من 10ميكروثانية أو مجال كهربي شدته أكثر من 200فولت/أمبير. 
13. رغم عدم توافر دراسات كافية عن تأثير للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية في المعادن، إلا أنه ينصح بعدم التعرض للمستويات المؤثرة لهذه الإشعاعات، وذلك لمرضى كسور العظام الحاملين للشرائح أو المسامير المعدنية المستخدمة في تثبيت الكسور. 
14. يتزايد القلق في شأن تأثير التعرض للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية على ميكانيكية التنبيه العصبي بمنظومات الجسم الحي، إذا ما أخذ في الاعتبار نتائج البحوث العلمية عن تأثير الإشعاعات المنبعثة من الهاتف النقال على الرقائق الإلكترونية المنظمة لعمل عدادات محطات ضخ البنزين والتشويش الذي تحدثه في التحكم الإلكتروني في إقلاع وهبوط الطائرات.

----------


## بيسان

تكملة بحث الاطياف 
مخاطر تعرض الإنسان للإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية: 
تختلف حدة التأثيرات البيولوجية والصحية للمجالات الكهربية والمغناطيسية و الكهرومغناطيسية بحسب معدلات تردد الإشعاعات وشدتها وزمن التعرض لها ومدى الحساسية البيولوجية للتأثير الإشعاعي في الفرد أو العضو أو النسيج أو الخلية الحية، وتزداد حدة التأثير الإشعاعي مع زيادة مستوى الجرعة الإشعاعية الممتصة داخل أعضاء الجسم المختلفة ومع تصاعد الجرعات التراكمية وبفعل التأثير المؤازر لبعض المؤثرات البيئية، ومن ثم وضعت الضوابط التي تكفل منع أي تعرض إشعاعي يترتب علىه أضرارا قطعية بأنسجة الجسم وخلايا الجسم الحي، وقصر التعرض على المستوى الآمن الذي يمثل أدنى مستوى يمكن الوصول إلىه لتحقيق الهدف من هذا التعرض مهنيا كان أو تقنيا أو خدميا أو طبيا، إلا أنه يجدر الأخذ في الاعتبار أن المستويات المتفق علىها دوليا للتعرض الآمن للإشعاعات لاتضمن عدم استحداث الأضرار الاحتمالية جسدية كانت أم وراثية، والتي قد تنشأ بعد فترات زمنية طويلة نسبيا سواء في الأفراد الذين تعرضوا لهذه المستويات أو في أجيالهم المتعاقبة. 
وتنشأ الأضرار القطعية للجرعات الإشعاعية العالية والمتوسطة في خلال دقائق إلى أسابيع معدودة، وتتسبب في الاختلال الوظيفي والتركيبي لبعض خلايا الجسم الحي والتي قد تنتهي في حالات الجرعات الإشعاعية العالية إلى موت الخلايا الحية. أما التعرض لجرعات إشعاعية منخفضة التي قد لا تتسبب في أمراض جسدية سريعة، إلا أنها تحفز سلسلة من التغيرات على المستوى تحت الخلوي وتؤدى إلى الإضرار بالمادة الوراثية بالخلية الجسدية مما قد يترتب علىه استحداث الأورام السرطانية التي قد يستغرق ظهورها عدة سنوات، أما الإضرار بالمادة الوراثية بالخلية التناسلية فيتسبب في تشوهات خلقية وأمراض وراثية تظهر في الأجيال المتعاقبة للآباء أو الأمهات ضحايا التعرض الإشعاعي، وتُعرف الأضرار الجسدية أو الوراثية متأخرة الظهور بالأضرار الاحتمالية للتعرض الإشعاعي. 
وإذا كان من اللازم أن تصل الجرعات الإشعاعية الممتصة إلى مستوى محدد حتى يمكنها أن تحدث الأضرار القطعية الحادة، إلا أن بلوغ هذا المستوى ليس ضروريا لاستحداث أي من الأضرار الاحتمالية، جسدية كانت أم وراثية، حيث إنه يمكن لأقل مستوى من الجرعات الإشعاعية إحداث الأضرار البيولوجية المتأخرة، إلا انه يجدر الأخذ في الاعتبار عدم وجود التجانس بين الأفراد في مستوى الاستجابة البيولوجية للتعرض الإشعاعي، إذ قد يتأثر بها فرد دون الفرد الآخر أو عضو حي دون العضو الآخر، ويرجع ذلك إلى العديد من الأسباب البيولوجية والبيئية، ومنها اختلاف معدلات ميكانيكية الجسم الحي في إصلاح الأضرار التي تلحق بالأنسجة والخلايا الحية، واختلاف العمر والجنس، ومستوى التعرض لبعض العوامل البيئية التي تلحق الضرر بالمادة الوراثية الخلوية منها الملوثات الكيميائية والعدوى بالميكروبات والطفيليات وسوء التغذية بالبروتينات وارتفاع درجة حرارة الجسم. 
وقياسا على ذلك، فإن تعرض شخص ما لجرعة إشعاعية لا يعني على وجه اليقين أن قدره يحتم إصابته بالأورام السرطانية أو تعرض ذريته للأضرار الوراثية، إلا أنه يكون في الغالب مُعرضا بدرجة أكبر لمواجهة تلك الأضرار إذا ما قورن بحالته إذا لم يكن قد تعرض لمثل تلك الجرعة الإشعاعية، ويزداد معدل احتمالات مثل تلك الأضرار مع تصاعد مستوى الجرعة التي تعرض لها. 
ورغم الدراسات المستفيضة التي تجرى على مستوى العالم حول المخاطر الصحية التي يواجهها البشر بفعل التعرض الإشعاعي، إلا أن النتائج التي تم التوصل إلىها حتى الآن في مجال التأثيرات الجسدية المتأخرة للتعرض للمستويات المنخفضة من الإشعاع، مازالت تواجه صعوبات بالغة تعترض سبيل دقة التنبؤ بأخطارها، وتزداد تلك الصعوبات كلما انخفض مستوى الجرعة الإشعاعية الممتصة. وإذا كانت هذه هي الحال بالنسبة لدقة قياس احتمالات ظهور الأورام السرطانية، فإن دراسة التأثيرات الوراثية للتعرض لمستويات منخفضة من الإشعاع تواجه صعوبات أكثر تعقيدا ، وذلك بسبب ندرة المعلومات الدقيقة عن الأضرار الوراثية للتعرض الإشعاعي المنخفض ولطول الفترة الزمنية التي تنقضي قبل ظهورها عبر أجيال متعاقبة وصعوبة التمييز بين التأثيرات الوراثية التي يُحدثها التعرض الإشعاعي ، وتلك التي تنشأ عن وسائل أخرى منها الملوثات البيئية والكيميائية.

----------


## بيسان

هذا حق حيا ء
الجهاز الهضمي

المقدمة‎: 
الجهاز الهضمي هو المسئول عن الهضم. وهو يحول الجهاز الهضمي الغذاء الى‎ ‎مواد بسيطة تستيطع الخلايا ‏استعمالها ثم يمتص هذه المواد في مجرى الدم ويطرد‎ ‎النفايات الباقية والجزء الأساسي من الجهاز الهضمي ‏أنبوب طويل يسمى "القناة‎ ‎الهضمية‎" 
يتكون الجهاز الهضمي للإنسان من‎: 
الفم، والمريء، والمعدة، الأمعاء‎ ‎الدقيقة، الأمعاء الغليظة‎. 
ويحتوي أيضا على ملحقات القناة‎ ‎الهضمية‎. 
العرض‎: 
أجزاء الجهاز الهضمي‎ 
يتكون الجهاز الهضمي للإنسان من‎ 
‎1- ‎الفم والمريء والمعدة : يبدأ الهضم في الفم حيث تقطع الأسنان الطعام وتطحنه‎ ‎وتحوله إلى قطع صغيرة ‏يكون تكسيرها أثناء الهضم أسهل من القطع الكبيرة لذلك فالمضغ‎ ‎التام مهم وأثناء مضغ الطعام تصب ثلاثة ‏أزواج من الغدد اللعابية الكبيرة اللعاب‎ ‎داخل الفم واللعاب يلين الطعام ويجعله أسهل في البلع ويحتوي اللعاب ‏أيضا على أول‎ ‎الإنزيمات الهضمية للجهاز وتحول الإنزيمات الهضمية الغذاء إلى مواد كيميائية يستطيع‎ ‎الجسم استخدامها. وبعد أن يبلع الطعام يدخل المريء والمريء أنبوب طويل عضلي موصل‎ ‎إلى المعدة ‏ويحرك انقباض العضلات الملساء الطعام إلى أسفل المريء والى داخل المعدة‎ ‎والمعدة أوسع جزء في القناة ‏الهضمية وتعد مستودعا يبقي الطعام فيه لعدة ساعات وتنتج‎ ‎المعدة أثناء ذلك الوقت الحمض والإنزيم اللذين ‏يزيدان من هضم الطعام وتخلط انقباضات‎ ‎العضلات الطعام المهضوم جزئيا وتحوله إلى سائل سميك‎. 
‎2- ‎الأمعاء الدقيقة‎ ‎والأمعاء الغليظة : يمر الكيموس من المعدة إلى الأمعاء الدقيقة بمعدل منتظم وتكمل‏‎ ‎إنزيمات هضمية متنوعة هضم الطعام داخل القطاع الأول من الأمعاء الدقيقة وتفرز‎ ‎الأمعاء الدقيقة بعض هذه ‏الأنزيمات وينتج البنكرياس بقيتها وتدخل الأنزيمات‎ ‎البنكرياسية إلى داخل الأمعاء الدقيقة عن طريق قناة ‏‏(أنبوب) والصفراء وهي سائل يعد‎ ‎في الكبد ويخزن في المرارة ، يدخل الأمعاء الدقيقة عن طريق قناة. ولا ‏تحتوي الصفراء‎ ‎على إنزيمات ولكنها تساعد على الهضم بتفتيت الجزيئات الكبيرة من الأغذية الدهنية‎. ‎وعندما يترك الطعام القطاع الأول من الأمعاء الدقيقة يكون قد هضم تماما وتبطن خلايا‎ ‎خاصة جدر بقية ‏الأمعاء الدقيقة وتمتص هذه الخلايا المواد المفيدة من الغذاء المهضوم‎ ‎وتدخل المواد الممتصة الدم وبعض ‏هذه المواد تحمل مباشرة إلى الخلايا في أنحاء الجسم‎ ‎وتنقل البقية إلى الكبد ويخزن الكبد بعض هذه المواد ‏ويطلقها حسب حاجة الجسم ويعدل‎ ‎المواد الأخرى كيميائيا ويغيرها إلى أشكال يحتاجها الجسم. وتمر المواد ‏التي لا‎ ‎تمتصها الأمعاء الدقيقة إلى الأمعاء الغليظة وتتكون هذه المواد من الماء والمعادن‎ ‎والفضلات وتمتص ‏الأمعاء الغليظة معظم الماء والمعادن التي تدخل مجري الدم حينئذ‎ ‎وتتحرك الفضلات إلى أسفل في اتجاه ‏المستقيم أي نهاية الأمعاء الغليظة وتترك الجسم‎ ‎على هيئة براز‎. 
‎* ‎سبب تجزأ الجزيئات الكبيرة إلى جزيئات أصغر‎. 
لا تستطيع‎ ‎الجزيئات الكبيرة و الكبيرة جدًّا المرور بالخلايا في الدم‎. 
و هو نفس السّبب‎ ‎الذي يجعل الواحد منا يقطع الخبز إلى شّرائح قبل أن يأكله‎ . 
لأنه ليس من الممكن‎ ‎أن يناسب حجم رغيف الخبز حجم الفم وهو قطعة متكاملة، وهناك نوعان من الهضم, ‏الهضم‎ ‎الميكانيكيّ والهضم الكيميائي.ّ‎ 
الهضم الميكانيكيّ‎ 
الطعام يجب أوّلاً أن‎ ‎يقطع , إلى قطع صغيرة قبل أكله. والأسنان تستخدم في الهضم الميكانيكيّ . الطّعام‎ ‎يقطع ‏بأحد القواطع و يطحن بين الضروس . وفي المواشي تتخصّص الضروس لطحن العشب , أما‎ ‎القطط و الكلاب ‏فهناك أنياب متخصصة لتقطيع اللّحم الغير مطبوخّ إلى قطع أصغر. تخضّ‎ ‎المعدة الطعام وتهضمه بواسطة ‏العضلات. وتخلط الأمعاء الدّقيقة الطعام بواسطة‎ ‎التّقلّصات العضليّة‎ 
الهضم الكيميائي‎ 
هو تحويل الجزيئات المستعصية و المركّبة‎ ‎و الكبيرة إلى جزيئات ذائبة بسيطة و صغيرة في وجود الأنزيمات‎ 
الفرق بين المواد‎ ‎الذائبة وغير الذائبة‎ 
‎*‎المواد الذائبة - يمكن أن تذوب في الماء , مثلّ السّكّر‎ ‎يذوب في الشّاي‎ 
‎*‎المواد غير الذائبة - لا يمكن أن تذوب في الماء , مثل زيت الطبخ‎ ‎لا يذوب في الماء. وهنا يأتي دور الأنزيم‎ 
الفم و اللّعاب‎ 
حتّى قبل دخول‎ ‎الطّعام إلى الفم فإن المنظر , الرّائحة و التفكير في الطعام يشجّع الفعل المنعكس‎ ‎الشرطيّ ‏الذي يتسبّب في إفراز اللعاب في الفم يتم كلّ يوم إفراز من لتر إلى لتر‎ ‎ونصف اللتر من اللّعاب‎. 
الجهاز الهضمي‎: 
اللسان والكلام‎ 
يحتوي اللسان على‎ ‎أعداد كبيرة من العضلات والتي تجعله يتحرك بشكل كبير ونلاحظ ذلك عند الكلام فاللسان‎ ‎هو أداة اللغة‎. 
السطح العلوي في اللسان مغطى بنسيج يحتوي على أماكن التذوق‎ ‎ويحتوي أيضا على نهايات العصب الحسي ‏وعلى غدد مخاطية يتم التذوق من خلال اللسان وكل‎ ‎جزء متخصص في تذوق نوع معين من الغذاء فيتم ‏تذوق الحلاوة والملوحة في مقدمة اللسان‎ ‎والحموضة في أطراف اللسان والمرارة في آخر اللسان ووسط ‏اللسان يكشف‎ ‎الحلاوة‎ 
وظائف اللسان‎. 
‎- ‎يساعد على مزج الطّعام مع اللّعاب‎. 
‎- ‎يساعد في‎ ‎مضغ الطّعام وذلك بدفع الطعام نحو الأسنان‎. 
‎- ‎هو عضو المذاق‎. 
‎- ‎يساعد على جعل‎ ‎لقمة الطعام على شكل ( كرة ) و يرشد اللقمة إلى فتحة البلعوم‎. 
‎- ‎يبقي الأسنان‎ ‎نظيفة بحمايتها من تّجميع الحموضة عليها أو تسوسها‎. 
‎- ‎لا ننسى أهميته للكلام‎ ‎ومخارج الحروف‎. 
البلعوم‎: 
البلعوم هو ما نسمّيه عادة الحلق . اللوزاتان توجد‎ ‎في البلعوم .و تنفتح القناة السّمعيّة الآتية من الأذن ‏الوسطى في البلعوم. وهو يعمل‎ ‎كإشارة المرور حيث يعمل على تنظيم دخول الغذاء والهواء إلى‎ ‎الجسم‎. 
المريء‎ 
المريء هو عبارة عن الأنبوب الذي ينقل الغذاء من البلعوم إلى‎ ‎المعدة ولديه مجموعتان من العضلات‎ 
‎- ‎العضلات الطّويلة الخارجيّة‎ 
‎- ‎العضلاتٌ‎ ‎الدائريّةٌ الدّاخليّة‎ 
تعمل التّقلّصات العضليّة على نقل الطعام و عندما يصل‎ ‎الطعام إلى الجزء السّفليّ للمريء, الموجود في ‏المعدة و يحرق المريء. وفي الفترات‎ ‎التي لا يدخل الطّعام ,فإن العضلة القابضة تبقى مغلقةً حتّى لا يدخل ‏الحمض الموجود‎ ‎في المعدة و يحرق المريء‎. 
الخاتمة‎: 
وفي نهاية هذا التقرير أتمنى أن أكون قد‎ ‎ذكرت أهم المعلومات عن العمليات وطريق الهضم في الجهاز ‏الهضمي. وفي النهاية أطلب من‎ ‎الله عز وجل أن أكون قد وفينا بحق هذا الموضوع‎.‎

----------


## بيسان

تقرير حول كتاب ( عرب 102) 



أولا: الشكل:
عنوان الكتاب: عصفور من الشرق.
اسم المؤلف والتعريف به: توفيق الحكيم , وُلد بالإسكندرية سنة 1878م من أب مصري كان يشتغل في سلك القضاء وأم تركية لها طبع صارم وذات كبرياء . أكمل تعليمه الثانوي بالقاصرة ولقد أتاح له هذا البعد عن عائلته وشيئا من الحرية , اهتم بنواحي لم يتيسر له العناية بها إلى جانب أمه كالتمثيل والمسرح , وله مؤلفات كثيرة في الأدب .
اسم المحقق أو المترجم ( إن وجد): لا يوجد.
مكان النشر : مكتبة مصر , 3 شارع كامل صدتي – الفجالة .
تاريخ النشر: لا يوجد.
رقم الطبعة : لا يوجد .
عدد الصفحات: 192 صفحة.
الحجم: صغير.
عدد الأجزاء إن وجدت أو الأبواب أو الفصول: تنقسم القصة إلى عشرون فصلا .
ثانيا : عرض المضمون : 
المضمون العام للكتاب :
يتناول الكاتب في قصته هذه الفروق العنصرية بين الشرق والغرب وأسباب انحلال المجتمع الشرقي إثر ولادة أوربا على ايدي كلٌ من آسيا وأفريقيا .
عرض اهم محتويات الكتاب :
1- ملخص المقدمة : يتناول الكاتب قصته بطرح أهم عناصرها وهي الشخصية الشرقية ( محسن ), حيث أن الجو كان ممطرٌ آنذاك وقد سرد لنا وصفاً للمكان و كذلك الفارس الشرقي حيث كان يعتريه السواد من جميع ملابسه.
2- أبرز ما يتضمنه الكتاب : يتطرق الكاتب في بداية قصته بجلوس الفرنسي والشرقي في قهوة واحدة ومن ثم إنابة محسن إلى الكنيسة وكأنه من أهل الفقد من تعاليم الدين المسيحي , وعند رجوعهم من ذلك المكان تتهافت الكلمات من منه اذ يقول للفرنسي انه يعتبر الأمريكان ليس لهم لا ماضي ولا روح ولا ذوق . ومع التقاء الليالي والأيام جعل الفرنسي يثبت بريق الفتيات وفتنتهنّ إلى أن اقتنع الشرقي بذلك وإثر تردده على ذاك المسرح تاهت به عيناه إلى تلك البائعة في شباك التذاكر , حيث أن فكره هام بها وقد أدرك حينها انه لا يعرف التصرف في مثل هذه الأمور وقد ساعده صديقه في لم العلاقة بينهم . وفي ذاك اليوم ترك محسن غرفته الكائنة في بيت صديقه الفرنسي إلى حيث تقطن الفتاة , وقد أرغمه ذلك على البقاء معها من اجل قلبه , وحينما استدعته الأمور إلى ترك الفندق بسبب وجود قلب آخر في فتاته وبعد إضعاف واهانة الحب في قلبه ترد ذاك الفندق الى منزل آخر يقطنه صديقه الروسي الذي كدّس حياته في القراءة . بعد مرور عدة أيام أحس الروسي بأن العمر قد فات وان المرض قد أنهك قواه فدار النقاش بين محسن وصديقه وقد أدرك حينها عظمة الدين الإسلامي الحنيف الذي حقّق جميع الأمور مما لم تحققه المسيحية , وتهافت صوت الروسي وقال في صوت منخفض : اذهب يا صديقي إلى الشرق وأحمل ذكراي وحدها معك أي كتبي وكلماتي .
3- أهم النتائج التي توصل اليها الكاتب ( الخاتمة ) : الالتزام بعقيدة الإسلام واجب ملزوم له عظيم الأثر في تربية الفرد والمجتمع , وهو دستور للحياة ينسقها بشكل سليم ولا يكدّس الأوقات بجميعها لأمر واحد .
ثالثا : التعليق العام على الكتاب :
1- إبداء الرأي الشخصي حول الكتاب ( محتوى وأسلوبا ) : طرح الكاتب من خلال قصته نماذج كثيرة من تأثرنا بالغرب وأسلوبه كان شيقا يفتح الأذهان لاستقبال شي جديد , ويلجأ إلى طرح المشكلة والاقتناع بها ومن ثم يتدرج بالحل , ولكن الأخطاء الإملائية كانت كثيرة وغامضة .
2- جوانب الإفادة من الكتاب :
&) الجوانب المعرفية : لجأ الكاتب الى اقتباس بعض الحكم والقصص السابقة والأبيات الشعرية المستوحاة من الشرق , فكان له أثر واضح في بناء المعنى وزهاء الصورة .
&) الجوانب المنهجية : تطرق الكاتب إلى بعض المعاني الأجنبية في سرد قصته , وقد ساعدته براعته في الوصف لاستكمال معنى الصورة الحقيقي الذي يود طرحه , لكن الأخطاء الإملائية كما أسلفت قد أعاقت بعض المعاني السردية في أمور القصة .

----------


## بيسان

تقرير حيا101 ( السيلان ) 




المصدر : http://www.sehha.com
المقدمة :
هو مرض خمجي (عدوى) تناسلي حاد يصيب الذكور والإناث في الأغشية المخاطية التي تغلف الإحليل أو عنق الرحم أو المستقيم أو البلعوم أو العينين وقد يؤدي إلى حدوث تجرثم الدم septicemia 

العرض : 

ما هي المسببات؟

العامل المسبب هو بكتيريا نيسيريا قونوريا Neisseria gonorrhoeae والتي يمكن كشفها في الإفرازات (النز) باللطاخة المباشرة (شريحة direct smear) أو بعد الزرع culture. وينتشر هذا المرض عادة بالاتصال الجنسي، وتكون النساء عادة حاملات للميكروب بدون أعراض لعدة أسابيع أو أشهر وتكشف عادة بعد كشف المخالط الجنسي. وتكون العدوى بدون عرض أيضا في البلعوم والمستقيم عند اللوطيين. أما السيلان الذي يحدث عند الفتيات قبل البلوغ فيكون بسبب البالغين عادة عن طريق الاعتداء الجنسي أو نادرا عن طريق العدوى.

ما هي الأعراض والعلامات؟
• عند الرجال

فترة حضانة المرض عند الرجال من 2 إلى 14 يوماً. ويبدأ عادة على شكل انزعاج خفيف في الإحليل ويليه بعد ساعات قليلة حدوث حرقان عند التبول مع صعوبة في التبول dysuria مع إفراز قيحي أصفر مخضر، ثم يحدث تكرر التبول frequency والإلحاح البولي urgency مع انتشار المرض إلى الإحليل الخلفي.
• عند النساء

تكون فترة الحضانة من 7 إلى 21 يوما بعد العدوى. وتكون الأعراض عادة طفيفة، ولكن قد يكون بدء الأعراض شديدا بحدوث حرقان عند التبول والإلحاح البولي وإفرازات مهبلية. أكثر المواضع إصابة هي عنق الرحم والأعضاء التناسلية الداخلية ويليها الإحليل والمستقيم وقنوات سكين Skene وغدد بارثولين Bartholin (الغدد المحيطة بالمهبل). وقد يخرج القيح من الإحليل عند الضغط على منطقة العانة. ويعتبر التهاب قنوات فالوب salpingitis من المضاعفات الشائعة للعدوى.
• في الجنسين

إصابة المستقيم بالسيلان تكون شائعة عند النساء واللوطيين، وعادة تكون بدون أعراض، ولكن قد يحدث انزعاج حول الشرج مع نزول القيح من المستقيم.
• إصابة البلعوم بالميكروب

يحدث بسب الاتصال الجنسي الفموي وتزداد مشاهدته حديثا، وعادة يكون بدون أعراض ولكن قد يحدث عند بعض المرضى التهاب في الحلق وصعوبة عند البلع.
• عند الرضيعات والفتيات غير البالغات

قد يصاحب انتفاخ واحمرار الشفرين وإفراز القيح من المهبل التهاب في المستقيم. وقد تشتكي الطفلة من حرقة وصعوبة عند التبول وقد يلاحظ الأهل تلوث الملابس الداخلية بالقيح.

كما انه قد يصيب عيون الأطفال عند الولادة conjunctivitis neonatorum وذلك عن طريق العدوى من الأم مما يؤدي إلى فقدان البصر إذا لم يتم معالجته سريعاً.
كيف يتم التشخيص؟

عند أكثر من 90% من الرجال يتم اكتشاف الميكروب بسرعة في الإفراز الإحليلي بواسطة اختبار على شريحة (لطاخة). ولكن عند النساء تكون حساسية هذا الاختبار حوالي 60% ولذلك يجب عمل مزرعة لإفرازات النساء أو عند الرجال إذا كانت نتيجة اللطاخة سلبية.

ما هي المضاعفات؟
• عند الرجال

المضاعفة الأكثر شيوعا بعد العلاج المبكر للرجال هي التهاب الإحليل ما بعد السيلان، وغالبا يكون ذلك بسبب عوامل ممرضة أخرى تم اكتسابها وقت الإصابة بميكروب السيلان، ولكنها ذات فترة حضانة أطول ولا تستجيب للمضادات الحيوية الخاصة بالسيلان. أو ربما تكون بسبب تكرار العدوى. وهنا يرجع الإفراز القيحي بعد 7 إلى 14 يوما من انتهاء العلاج.

التهاب البربخ epididymitis هو مضاعفة هامة أخرى قد يؤدي إلى العقم. في هذه الحالة تهبط العدوى من الأحليل الخلفي بعد أشهر إلى البربخ وتكون الخصية مؤلمة ويكون كل من البربخ والحبل المنوي ساخنا ومؤلما ومتورما.

• عند النساء
التهاب قنوات فالوب salpingitis يعتبر من أهم المضاعفات الشائعة.
• في الجنسين
قد يحدث تجرثم الدم ولكنه أكثر شيوعا عند النساء. كما انه يمكن أن يحدث التهاب المفاصل المزمنة مع طفح جلدي مزمن. التهاب العينين قد يحدث عند الأطفال حديثي الولادة أو عند البالغين نتيجة للتلوث.
الخاتمة : 
ما هو العلاج؟
يعتبر مرض السيلان بسيطاً وعلاجه سهلاً وسريعاً ولكن قبل البدء بالمعالجة يجب:
1. أخذ عينة من الدم لإجراء اختبار للزهري syphilis
2. على المريض الامتناع عن المعاشرة الجنسية حتى يتم التأكد من الشفاء التام من هذا المرض وذلك خوفاً من نقله للآخرين.
3. وينبغي أيضا عدم عصر القضيب للبحث عن الإفرازات الإحليلة
4. فحص وعلاج جميع شركاء المريض الجنسيين
يعالج المريض بالسيلان بالمضادات الحيوية الفعالة مثل السيفالوسبورين، السبيكتنومايسين، أو الكوينولون. اختيار المضاد الحيوي هنا يعتمد على وجود ميكروب مقاوم لأي منها. وتعتمد جرعة العلاج ومدته حسب الحالة المرضية والمضاد الحيوي الذي تم اختياره. في الحالات الحادة الغير مزمنة تتم المعالجة عادة بجرعة واحدة إما عن طريق حقنة عضلية أو عن طريق الفم.

وبسبب ترافق السيلان بشكل شائع مع عوامل معدية أخرى فإنه يتم بالبدء بالمعالجة بشوط طويل من التتراسيكلين عن طريق الفم ما عدا الحوامل حيث يعطى الإيريثروميسين.

----------


## بيسان

تقرير حيا101 ( السكري ) 


المصدر : http://www.alrafidayn.com


المقدمة : 
ما هو مرض السكري؟
هو ارتفاع في نسبة السكر بالدم، وهي حالة مزمنة تنتج عن نقص جزئي أو كلي في هرمون الأنسولين والذي هو عبارة عن هرمون تفرزه غدة البنكرياس ليقوم بمساعدة السكر في الدم للدخول الى خلايا الجسم حيث يتحول الى طاقة تساعد الجسم على الحركة.
عندما يقل الأنسولين في الجسم فان السكر يزيد في الدم، ولا يستطيع الجسم الاستفادة منه، ولذلك نراه يظهر في البول.

العرض :

ما هي أنواع مرض السكري؟ 
هناك نوعان لمرض السكري:
النوع الأول: سكري الأطفال أو الشباب وهو النوع المعتمد في علاجه على الأنسولين.
النوع الثاني: سكري البالغين، وهو النوع الغير معتمد في علاجه على الأنسولين.
السكري وارتفاع سكر الدم
ما هو ارتفاع سكر الدم عند مريض السكري؟
ان ارتفاع نسبة السكر في الدم عند مرضى السكري هي حالة متكررة ومزمنة، ويكمن الهدف الأساسي في علاج مرض السكري في تقليل الفترات التي يحدث فيها ارتفاع السكر في الدم. ان مدى شعور المريض بأعراض ارتفاع السكر يختلف من شخص الى آخر، لذا توجد صعوبة في معرفة نسبة السكر في الدم من خلال الأعراض الظاهرة.
يمكن تعريف ارتفاع السكر في الدم بأنه زيادة في معدل السكر في الدم عن 125 ملغم/د في حالة الصيام، وعن 200 ملغم/د.
ما هي أعراض ارتفاع السكر في الدم؟
• الشعور بالتعب 
• تكرار التبول مع العطش 
• زوغان البصر 
• الشعور بنمنمة أو وخز في أصابع القدمين واليدين 
• بطء التئام الجروح 
• تقلصات في العضلات 
ما هي أعراض الارتفاع الحاد للسكر مع ارتفاع الأحماض في الدم؟
• الم في البطن 
• انبعاث رائحة الفاكهة في الفم (الأسيتون) 
• نقصان في الوزن 
• كثرة التبول 
• الجفاف الشديد في الجلد والفم 
• سرعة في معدل التنفس 
ما هي أسباب أرتفاع السكر في الدم؟
• تناول كمية كبيرة من الطعام 
• قلة الحركة أو عدم القيام بالتمارين المعتادة 
• عدم أخذ علاج السكري 
• المرض أو الاصابة بالتهاب حاد 
• الوقوع تحت ضغط نفسي 
ما هو علاج ارتفاع السكر في الدم؟
اذا كان هناك ارتفاع في نسبة السكر في الدم، يجب التفكير بالسبب الذي أدى الى هذا الأرتفاع حيث بالامكان المحافظة على مستوى السكر في الدم بالمستوى الطبيعي وذلك عن طريق:
• الحمية الغذائية المناسبة 
• القيام بنشاطات وتمارين معينة 
• أخذ مخفضات السكر حسب رأي الطبيب المعالج 
هل هناك اي ارشادات اخرى؟
• اذا كنت تعاني من أعراض السكر الحادة في الدم يجب الاتصال بطبيبك حالا أو الذهاب الى المستشفى فورا 
• اذا كانت نسبة السكر في الدم مرتفعة لمدة اسبوع وكنت لا تعرف السبب، يجب عليك مناقشة هذا الموضوع مع طبيبك. 
• ان ارتفاع السكر البسيط في الدم لفترات قصيرة ومحدودة ليس بالأمر الخطير وهو يحدث لكل مرضى السكري ولكن عندما يبقى مستوى السكر مرتفعا لفترات طويلة فأن الخطورة تكمن في حدوث مضاعفات مرض السكري 
• ان السكر في الدم يكشف لنا مستوى السكر في الجسم ويعطي القيمة الفعلية للسكر. 
• ان فحص البول يعكس مستوى ارتفاع السكر في الجسم لكن لا يعطي القيمة الفعلية للسكر. 
السكري وهبوط سكر الدم
متى تكون نسبة السكر في الدم منخفضة؟
يعد السكر منخفضا عندما تكون نسبته في الدم أقل من 50 ملغم / ديسيليتر مع ظهور بعض الأعراض أو غيابها.
ماهي علامات هبوط (انخفاض) نسبة السكر في الدم؟
هناك علامات اولية مثل:
• الرجفة 
• تصبب العرق من الجسم 
• تسارع نبضات القلب 
• قلة التركيز 
• الجوع الشديد 
• العصبية وتصرفات غريبة غير مألوفة 
يجب أخذ هذه العلامات بجدية كبيرة وعدم اهمالها لان استمرار انخفاض نسبة السكر في الدم من الممكن أن تؤدي الى ظهور أعراض أكثر خطورة مثل:
• تشنجات عصبية 
• فقدان الوعي 
فاذا كان هناك ادنى شك من أن ظهور أحد تلك الأعراض هو ناتج عن نقص السكر في الدم فعليك التأكد بفحص نسبة السكر في دمك أثناء ظهور الأعراض ولا تتردد في أخذ القليل من السكر المذاب بالماء أو أي طعام أو عصير محلى اذا لم يتوفر لديك جهاز الفحص.
ما هي اسباب انخفاض نسبة السكر في الدم؟
• زيادة النشاط الجسماني 
• زيادة جرعة الانسولين 
• عدم أخذ كمية كافية من الطعام بعد تناول علاج السكري 
كيف يمكن التصرف في حال حصول هبوط في سكر الدم؟
العلاج السريع في هذه الحالة اذا كان المريض قادرا على البلع :
• تناول قطعتين أو ملعقتين كبيرتين من السكر مذابتان في الماء 
• تناول نصف كوب من عصير الفواكه 
• ثلث كوب من أي عصير محلى، واذا لم تزول هذه الأعراض خلال 10-15 دقيقة فعلى المريض اعادة شرب الكمية نفسها لحين انتهاء الأعراض 
اما اذا كان المريض فاقدا للوعي فيجب عدم المحاولة في اعطائه أي مشروب عن طريق الفم وذلك تفاديا لحدوث الاختناق ونقله فورا الى المستشفى
هل يصوم مريض السكري
يستطيع معظم مرضى السكري الصيام بأمان عند اتباع ارشادات معينة ... وبعضهم لا ينصح لهم بالصيام.
ويمكن تصنيف مرضى السكري الى ثلاثة اقسام حسب طبيعة العلاج:
أ- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد فقط على تنظيم الغذاء:
هؤلاء المرضى يمكنهم الصيام بأمان بل قد يفيدهم خاصة ان كانوا من اصحاب الوزن الزائد لأن الصيام سيساعد على تقليل الوزن ولكن عليهم الالتزام بكميات ونوعيات الأكل المسموح بها اثناء الأيام العادية مع مراعاة تقسيم الفترة ما بين الافطار والسحور ليتم تناول ثلاث وجبات خلالها على فترات متساوية على أن تكون وجبة السحور متأخرة ومتكاملة غذائيا
ب- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد على تنظيم الغذاء وتناول الأقراص المساعدة لتخفيض نسبة السكر بالدم:
عدد كبير من هؤلاء المرضى يمكنهم الصيام باتباع النظام الغذائي السابق على ان يتم تناول الأقراص بالطرق التالية:
• اذا كان يتناول الأقراص مرة واحدة صباحا ، عليه أن يتناولها في رمضان مع وجبة الأفطار. 
• اذا كان يتناول الأقراص مرتين يوميا ، عليه أن يتناولها مع وجبتي الأفطار والسحور ولكن اذا أحس بأعراض نقص السكر أثناء النهار فعليه تقليل أو منع جرعة السحور. 
• اذا كان يتناول الحبوب ثلاث مرات يوميا فعليه تناول جرعة الصباح والظهر أثناء الافطار أما جرعة المساء فيتناولها مع السحور. ويجب على هؤلاء المرضى مراجعة الطبيب قبل البدء في الصيام أو تغيير نظام أخذ الدواء. 
ج- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد على الأنسولين:
• المريض الذي يحتاج حقنة واحدة يستطيع الصيام بحيث يأخذها قبل الافطار. 
• المريض الذي يحتاج الى حقنتين صباحا ومساء يستحسن ألا يصوم، ولكن اذا اراد الصيام فعليه تعديل الجرعات باستشارة الطبيب، وأخذ حقنة الصباح قبل الافطار وحقنة المساء قبل السحور مع مراعاة الآتي: 
• ضرورة فحص نسبة السكر بالدم خاصة خلال الأيام الأولى من الصيام. 
• تأخير فترة السحور الى ما قبل الفجر بقليل. 
• تقليل كمية الأنسولين سريع المفعول في جرعة ما قبل السحور. 
• تناول كميات كافية من السوائل عند السحور. 
• عدم الاستمرار بالصيام اذا حدث هبوط في السكر في اي وقت خلال فترة الصيام. 
هل يستطيع مريض السكري الصائم ممارسة الرياضة خلال شهر رمضان المبارك؟
يمكنه ممارسة الرياضة أثناء فترة ما بين الافطار والسحور على ألا تكون رياضة عنيفة، ولا ينصح المريض بممارسة الرياضة أثناء فترة الصوم أو في الجو الحار ولكن يمكنه القيام بأعماله العادية أثناء فترة الصوم.
مرض السكري والقدمين
تعتبر اصابة القدمين من أهم المضاعفات المزمنة لمرضى السكري، وقد يعاني مريض السكري من مشاكل عديدة في القدمين، وحتى البسيط منها يمكن ان يتحول الى خطير.
الحالات المؤدية الى اصابة القدمين:
• ضعف الدورة الدموية 
• اعتلال الأعصاب وضعف الاحساس بالألم والحرارة والبرودة. 
• قروح القدم التي قد تنتج عن الجروح او البثور او الأحذية غير الملائمة 
عوامل الخطورة لاصابة القدمين:
• حدوث بتر سابق بالساق. 
• حدوث تقرحات متكررة بالقدم. 
• الأمراض المزمنة لعشر سنوات أو أكثر كأمراض القلب وأمراض الدورة الدموية. 
• العمر 40 سنة أو أكثر. 
• التدخين. 
• الفشل في ضبط السكر في الدم. 
• عدم القدرة على العناية بالقدمين بسبب مرض جسماني أو عقلي. 
• عدم نظافة القدمين وعدم الأهتمام بهما. 
• وجود تشوهات بالقدمين. 
كيف تعتني بقدميك؟
• افحص قدميك جيدا كل يوم بحثا عن الخدوش، الجروح، التقرحات، الاحمرار، أو اي تغير في الجلد 
• افحص دائما ما بين اصابع القدم. 
• اذا كانت رؤيتك ضعيفة فاستعن بأحد افراد العائلة لفحص قدميك. 
• اغسل قدميك يوميا بالماء الدافىء والصابون ونشفها جيدا. 
• تجنب استخدام الماء الحار جدا أو البارد جدا. 
• تجنب غمر الأقدام في الماء لمدة طويلة. 
• قلم أظافر قدميك بعناية على شكل مستقيم عرضي، وتجنب ترك حافة حادة. 
• احرص على تدليك القدمين والساقين من وقت لآخر. 
• لا تستخدم المواد الكيماوية لازالة القرون (الثفن). 
• لا تستخدم رباطا لاصقا على قدميك. 
• استخدم الكريم المطري لتنعيم مناطق البشرة الصلبة والخشنة. 
• تجنب المشي حافي القدمين 
• استخدم الأحذية المريحة للقدمين وتأكد بأن تكون مصنوعة من مادة طرية وأكبر من الحجم المعتاد استعماله. 
• يفضل استخدام الجوارب القطنية أو الصوفية ويجب ان لا تكون ضاغطة. 
• عدم الجلوس قريبا من مصادر الحرارة لفترات طويلة أو تعريضها للبرودة الشديدة. 
الخاتمة :
كيفية علاج مريض السكري:
هناك ثلاثة عوامل رئيسية في معالجة مريض السكري:
• النظام الغذائي 
• النظام الرياضي 
• النظام الدوائي

----------


## بيسان

تقرير حيا101 ( التدخين ) 



المقدمة :

نبذة عن تاريخ التدخين

في أوائل القرن السادس عشر ادخل مكتشفوا أمريكا عادة التدخين إلى الحضارة الأوروبية، ومصطلح نيكوتين الذي يتداوله الناس عند التحدث عن التدخين أخذ من اسم جون نيكوت سفير فرنسا في لشبونة والذي دافع عن التبغ وكان يؤكد أن للتدخين فوائد مثل إعادة الوعي وعلاج الكثير من الأمراض.

وحتى منذ هذه البداية لم يترك الموضوع دون مقاومة فقد قام كثيرون بمعارضته وخصوصا (جيمس الأول) في كتابه "مقاومة التبغ" حيث اعتبر التدخين وسيلة هدامة للصحة. أما السيجارة التي يعرفها الناس بشكلها الحالي فقد ظهرت في البرازيل عام 1870م.

من الغريب أن أول إحصائية عن التدخين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ظهرت في عام 1880 وكان تعداد السكان خمسين مليون فقط ثبت أنهم يدخنون 1,3 بليون سيجارة سنويا وحينما ارتفع عدد سكان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلى 204 مليون ارتفع عدد السجائر المدخنة إلى 536 بليون سيجارة سنويا. 

من هذا يتضح أن السكان زادوا بنسبة 300% أي أن زيادة السجائر أكثر من زيادة السكان 133 مرة.
العرض : 

هناك عدة عوامل دون أن يكون لأي منها أفضلية أو أهمية خاصة على ما عداها ولكل شاب أو مراهق دوافعه الخاصة التي قد تختلف عن دوافع الآخرين. وأهم هذه الدوافع هي كالآتي: 
1. تساهل الوالدين
عندما ينغمس الأهل في مثل هذه العادات يصير سهلا على الولد أن يعتقد بأن هذه السجائر ليست بهذه الخطورة وإلا لما انغمس أهله وأقاربه فيها وبهذا فإن الأهل يشجعون أبنائهم عن سابق إصرار وتصميم على تدخين. 
2. الرغبة في المغامرة
إن المراهقين يسرهم أن يتعلموا أشياء جديدة وهم يحبون أن يظهروا أمام أترابهم بمظهر المتبجحين العارفين بكل شيء، وهكذا فانهم يجربون أمورا مختلفة في محاولة اكتساب معرفة أشياء عديدة. فيكفي للمراهق أن يجرب السيجارة للمرة الأولى كي يقع في شركها وبالتالي يصبح من السهل عليه أن يتناولها للمرة الثانية وهكذا. 
3. الاقتناع بواسطة الأصدقاء
الكثير من المراهقين يخشون أن يختلفوا عن غيرهم لاعتقادهم أن هذا من شأنه أن يقلل من ترحيب رفاقهم بهم. 
4. توفير السجائر
إن أقرب السجائر تناولا للمراهق هي تلك الموجودة في بيته. 
حقائق علمية عن التدخين والأمراض
1. الحقيقة الأولى
إن التدخين يسبب أنواعا عديدة من السرطان -أهمها سرطان الرئة- لقد كان سرطان الرئة مرضا نادرا قبل الثلاثينات حيث كان عدد الإصابات لهذا المرض في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يقدر بحوالي 600 إصابة سنويا وقد ارتفع هذا الرقم في سنة 1977م إلى حوالي 85,000 إصابة وليس هناك من شك أن أهم الأسباب التي أدت إلى هذه الزيادة الهائلة في الإصابات هو التدخين. 
ما هي البراهين العلمية التي تثبت أن التدخين يسبب سرطان الرئة؟ 
1. إن سرطان الرئة مرض نادر جدا بين غير المدخنين 
2. إن نسبة الإصابات تزداد بازدياد عدد السجائر المستهلكة وازدياد مدة التدخين وتقل هذه النسبة تدريجيا عند الإقلاع عن التدخين مما يثبت العلاقة المباشرة بين التدخين وسرطان الرئة 
3. إن لسرطان الرئة أنواع عديدة، وإن زيادة الإصابات هي نتيجة الزيادة التي حصلت في الأنواع التي يسببها التدخين، أما الأنواع الأخرى التي لا علاقة لها بالتدخين فقد بقيت تماما كما كانت قبل عصر "أمراض التبغ" 
4. لقد أظهرت الأبحاث العلمية أن دخان التبغ يسبب أمراضا سرطانية عديدة في أنواع مختلفة من الحيوانات.
إن هذه البراهين لا تترك مجالا للشك بأن التدخين هو من أهم مسببات سرطان الرئة ولكن يجدر بنا أن نوضح أن هناك فرقا كبيرا بين تدخين السيجارة وتدخين الغليون والسيجار، فالسيجارة أكثر خطرا. لقد أثبتت الدراسات أن سرطان الرئة أكثر شيوعا، بالنسبة إلى غير المدخنين، بخمس وعشرين مره بين مدخنين السجائر وبين 8-9 مرات بين مدخني الغليون و 3-5 مرات بين مدخني السيجار إن سرطان الرئة ليس هو السرطان الوحيد الذي يسببه التدخين - فالتدخين يسبب سرطان الشفة (وخصوصا بين مدخني الغليون) وسرطانات الفم بما فيها اللسان، وسرطان الحنجرة. كما أن هناك دراسات تدل على أن التدخين هو أحد مسببات سرطان المريء والمثانة. 

ما هي المادة التي تسبب السرطان؟
إنه لمن الصعب التحقق من ماهية هذه المادة. لقد عزل حتى الآن ما يقارب العشرين من هذه المواد التي يمكن أن تسبب السرطان، إلا أن المادة أو المواد التي تسبب سرطان الرئة في الإنسان لم يتم عزلها حتى الآن بشكل قاطع. 
2. الحقيقة الثانية
التدخين هو أهم الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى أمراض الرئة المزمنة وغير السرطانية. إنه لمن الواضح علميا أن التدخين يسبب تغييرات في القصبات الهوائية والرئة تتطور تدريجيا حتى تسبب التهاب القصبات المزمن. يبدأ هذا المرض كسعال بسيط في الصباح لا يعيره المدخن أو حتى الطبيب اهتماما (سعلة سيجارة) ثم تتطور هذه السعلة إلى ضيق النفس والنزلات الصدرية المتكررة والصفير عند التنفس وفي الحالات المتقدمة يصعب على المريض القيام بأي جهد جسدي.
لقد أثبتت دراسات على المراهقين أن أمراض الرئة المزمنة قد تنشأ بعد تدخين 5-10 سجائر في اليوم لمدة عام أو عامين. إن وجود الفلتر ليس ضمانه إذ أن الفلتر الفعال الذي يزيل كل النيكوتين والرماد والزيوت وغيرها من الكيماويات من الدخان لا يمكن لهذا الدخان أن يعبره. زيادة على الأمراض الرئوية المزمنة التي يسببها التدخين فهو يزيد بعض الأمراض الرئوية كالربو مثلا ويجعل إصابة الرشح والتهاب القصبات الحاد أكثر حدة. 

3. الحقيقة الثالثة
التدخين يسبب تقلصا في شرايين القلب وهذا بدوره يسبب الذبحة القلبية فالأبحاث الطبية قد أظهرت بشكل غير قابل للجدل التأثير السيئ للتدخين على القلب وشرايينه. إن هذا الضرر يبدأ من تدخين السيجارة الأولى حتى ولو لم (يبلع) المدخن الدخان إذ أن مادة النيكوتين تذوب في اللعاب وتمتص بواسطة الدم وتسبب تقلصا واضحا في شرايين القلب وباقي شرايين الجسم. 
لقد أثبتت الدراسات الطبية على المتطوعين الأصحاء بواسطة تلوين شرايين القلب أن تدخين أقل كمية ممكنة من التبغ يسبب تقلصا مؤقتا في قطر الشريان وأن التدخين المتواصل والمزمن يسبب بالتالي ضيقا في شرايين القلب، لقد دلت دراسة أجريت في الولايات المتحدة لمدة 20 سنة أن التدخين يزيد نسبة الإصابة بنشاف الشرايين بحوالي 200% وتخف هذه النسبة تدريجيا بعد التوقف عن التدخين. يجدر بنا أن نشدد على أن التدخين ليس هو السبب الوحيد لنشاف شرايين القلب - فهناك مسببات أخرى كارتفاع الضغط ووجود زيادة في المواد الدهنية بالدم والاستعداد الوراثي إلا أن التدخين يزيد بشكل واضح خطورة هذه الأسباب. إن الصغار والشباب هم أكثر تأثرا بالتدخين من الكبار إذ أن شرايين قلوبهم تكون (أطرى) وتتقلص بقوة أكثر، هؤلاء هم الذين يجب أن نحميهم من مضار التدخين بسرعة ولكن لسوء الحظ هؤلاء هم الأكثر استعدادا للبدأ بالتدخين لأسباب نفسية ودعائية تركز عليهم، وهم في العادة أقل حذرا واهتماما بصحتهم من الكبار. 

4. الحقيقة الرابعة 
التدخين يؤذي الجنين
التدخين مضر جدا بالجنين. لقد أثبتت الدراسات أن النساء الحوامل المدخنات معرضات بنسبة عالية للولادة قبل الأوان وللإجهاض ولولادة الجنين ميتا ولموت الطفل في الأسابيع الأولى بعد الولادة.

كما أظهرت هذه الدراسات بأن تدخين الأم يسبب تقلصا في شرايين الدماغ عند الجنين، فالغاز الموجود في السجائر يمكن أن يعرقل عملية انتقال الأكسجين من الدم إلى الجنين. إذ أن ارتفاع مستوى أول أكسيد الكربون في دماء الأجنة والأطفال المولودين من أمهات مدخنات يضعف من قدرة الدم على نقل الأكسجين (وذلك لأن غاز أول أكسيد الكربون له القابلية والقدرة على الاتحاد بالهيموغلبين وإضعاف قدرة الأكسجين على ذلك). وتفسر الدراسات أن سبب صغر حجم الأطفال المولودين من أمهات مدخنات يعود إلى عرقلة نقل الأكسجين إلى أنسجة الجنين. 

5. الحقيقة الخامسة
التدخين يساعد على الصلع إلى جانب مضار التدخين الكثيرة فقد اكتشف أن له تأثير أيضا على تساقط الشعر، فالنيكوتين يسرع بالصلع الذي يصيب الكثيرين. 

اكتشفت إحدى الدراسات أن 75% من الرجال المصابين بالصلع تتراوح أعمارهم بين 21-22 سنة كانوا من المدخنين وأن معظمهم كانوا قد بدؤوا بالتدخين وهم في سن الرابعة عشرة أو الخامسة عشرة. برغم العوامل الوراثية للصلع فإن المدخنين يفقدون شعرهم بأسرع مما يفقده غير المدخنين. 
متفرقات عن التدخين
1. المدخنون معرضون لطوارئ العمل أكثر من غير المدخنين. وإهمال أعقاب السجاير يسبب حرائق كثيرة في البيوت والمعامل. 
2. يحوي النصف الأخير من السيجارة المشتعلة مواد ضارة أكثر من نصفها الأول. 
3. يقول الأطباء - الدلائل قوية لدرجة لا تسمح لضمائرنا كأطباء مسؤولين عن إنقاذ الحياة إلا أن ننذر الناس بالمخاطر التي يعرضون أنفسهم لها إذا استمروا في التدخين. 
4. أحسن دفاع ضد خطر التدخين هو عدم التدخين. 
5. لا يمكن للطب أن يدرأ سرطان الرئة أو يعالجه - إذ أن أربعة أخماس المرضى بهذا الداء لا يشفون لأن تشخيص المرض عادة لا يكون إلا بعد أن ينتشر السرطان خارج الرئة وليس هناك إلا احتمال 5% في عيش المعالج أكثر من خمس سنوات في الباقي من المرضى الذين يشخصون قبل أن تظهر بوادر انتشار السرطان خارج الرئة. 
6. التدخين يضعف الإنجازات في عالم الرياضة. 
الخاتمة :
نــــــداء
إلى الأطباء 
1. عدم التدخين أثناء العمل المهني والاجتماعات العلمية. 
2. عدم تقديم السجائر في البيوت لزواركم. 
إلى المستشفيات 
عدم السماح بالتدخين بتاتا إلا في أماكن معينة ومحدودة جدا. 
إلى المدارس والجامعات 
1. يمنع منعا باتا في جميع المدارس وفي جميع مراحلها. 
2. إدخال مواد تثقيفية عن مضار التدخين في المناهج التعليمية في المدارس. 
3. يمنع التدخين منعا باتا أثناء الدرس وفي الصفوف وفي المكاتب العامة (في الجامعات) 
إلى أجهزة الإعلام 
1. منع الدعاية للتدخين. 
2. الطلب إلى إدارة التلفزيون بوضع دعاية مضادة للتدخين. 
3. إدخال برامج تثقيفية عن مضار التدخين في التلفزيون والإذاعة. 
إلى الدولة 
1. حظر شامل على جميع أشكال الترويج للتبغ. 
2. وضع معايير وحدود قصوى لمستويات القار والنيكوتين وأول أكسيد الكربون. 
3. عدم الاستمرار في استخدام سجائر بها نسبة مرتفعة من القار أو النيكوتين - ومحرم استخدامها في البلدان الصناعية. 
4. عدم السماح بالتدخين بتاتا في الأماكن المغلقة إلا في أماكن معينة ومحدودة جدا

----------


## بيسان

حيا 101 ( المخدرات ) 
المصادر:
- د.مصطفى سويف، المخدرات والمجتمع نظرة تكاملية، سلسلة عالم المعرفة، يناير/كانون ثان 1996.
موسوعة مقاتل، موضوعات اجتماعية ونفسية، مواجهة مشكلة المخدرات بين الواقع والمستقبل.
لمصادر:
- مشكلة تعاطي المخدرات بين الشباب، التقرير السيكولوجي، د. علاء الدين كفافي، جامعة قطر، لجنة بحث تعاطي المخدرات، 1993.
- د. سعيد محمد الحفار، المخدرات مأساة البيئة المعاصرة، جامعة قطر، 1993
تاريخ المخدرات :
ورد في تراث الحضارات القديمة آثار كثيرة تدل على معرفة الإنسان بالمواد المخدرة منذ تلك الأزمنة البعيدة، وقد وجدت تلك الآثار على شكل نقوش على جدران المعابد أو كتابات على أوراق البردي المصرية القديمة أو كأساطير مروية تناقلتها الأجيال. فالهندوس على سبيل المثال كانوا يعتقدون أن الإله (شيفا) هو الذي يأتي بنبات القنب من المحيط، ثم تستخرج منه باقي الإلهة ما وصفوه بالرحيق الإلهي ويقصدون به الحشيش. ونقش الإغريق صوراً لنبات الخشاش على جدران المقابر والمعابد، واختلف المدلول الرمزي لهذه النقوش حسب الإلهة التي تمسك بها، ففي يد الإلهة (هيرا) تعني الأمومة، والإلهة (ديميتر) تعني خصوبة الأرض، والإله (بلوتو) تعني الموت أو النوم الأبدي. أما قبائل الإنديز فقد انتشرت بينهم أسطورة تقول بأن امرأة نزلت من السماء لتخفف آلام الناس، وتجلب لهم نوماً لذيذاً، وتحولت بفضل القوة الإلهية إلى شجرة الكوكا. وفيما يأتي نتناول تاريخ أشهر أنواع المخدرات التي عرفها الإنسان:

1- الكحوليات 
تعتبر الكحوليات من أقدم المواد المخدرة التي تعاطاها الإنسان، وكانت الصين أسبق المجتمعات إلى معرفة عمليات التخمير الطبيعية لأنواع مختلفة من الأطعمة، فقد صنع الصينيون الخمور من الأرز والبطاطا والقمح والشعير، وتعاطوا أنواعاً من المشروبات كانوا يطلقون عليها "جيو" أي النبيذ، ثم انتقل إليهم نبيذ العنب من العالم الغربي سنة 200 قبل الميلاد تقريباً بعد الاتصالات التي جرت بين الإمبراطوريتين الصينية والرومانية. واقترن تقديم المشوربات الكحولية في الصين القديمة بعدد من المناسبات الاجتماعية مثل تقديم الأضاحي للآلهة أو الاحتفال بنصر عسكري. وهذا نموذج ليس متفردا في قدم وتلقائية معرفة الإنسان للكحوليات، كما لهذا النموذج شبيه في الحضارات المصرية والهندية والرومانية واليونانية، كما عرفت الكحوليات المجتمعات والقبائل البدائية في أفريقيا وآسيا.
2- الحشيش (القنب)
القنب كلمة لاتينية معناها ضوضاء، وقد سمي الحشيش بهذا الاسم لأن متعاطيه يحدث ضوضاء بعد وصول المادة المخدرة إلى ذروة مفعولها. ومن المادة الفعالة في نبات القنب هذا يصنع الحشيش، ومعناه في اللغة العربية "العشب" أو النبات البري، ويرى بعض الباحثين أن كلمة حشيش مشتقة من الكلمة العبرية "شيش" التي تعني الفرح، انطلاقاً مما يشعر به المتعاطي من نشوة وفرح عند تعاطيه الحشيش.
وقد عرفت الشعوب القديمة نبات القنب واستخدمته في أغراض متعددة، فصنعت من أليافه الحبال وأنواعا من الأقمشة، واستعمل كذلك في أغراض دينية وترويحية.

ومن أوائل الشعوب التي عرفته واستخدمته الشعب الصيني، فقد عرفه الإمبراطور شن ننج عام 2737 ق.م وأطلق عليه حينها واهب السعادة، أما الهندوس فقد سموه مخفف الأحزان.

وفي القرن السابع قبل الميلاد استعمله الآشوريون في حفلاتهم الدينية وسموه نبتة "كونوبو"، واشتق العالم النباتي ليناوس سنة 1753م من هذه التسمية كلمة "كنابيس" Cannabis.

وكان الكهنة الهنود يعتبرون الكنابيس (القنب - الحشيش) من أصل إلهي لما له من تأثير كبير واستخدموه في طقوسهم وحفلاتهم الدينية، وورد ذكره في أساطيرهم القديمة ووصفوه بأنه أحب شراب إلى الإله "أندرا"، ولايزال يستخدم هذا النبات في معابد الهندوس والسيخ في الهند ونيبال ومعابد أتباع شيتا في الأعياد المقدسة حتى الآن.

وقد عرف العالم الإسلامي الحشيش في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي، حيث استعمله قائد القرامطة في آسيا الوسطى حسن بن صباح، وكان يقدمه مكافأة لأفراد مجموعته البارزين، وقد عرف منذ ذلك الوقت باسم الحشيش، وعرفت هذه الفرقة بالحشاشين.

أما أوروبا فعرفت الحشيش في القرن السابع عشر عن طريق حركة الاستشراق التي ركزت في كتاباتها على الهند وفارس والعالم العربي، ونقل نابليون بونابرت وجنوده بعد فشل حملتهم على مصر في القرن التاسع عشر هذا المخدر إلى أوروبا.
وكانت معرفة الولايات المتحدة الأميركية به في بدايات القرن العشرين، حيث نقله إليها العمال المكسيكيون الذين وفدوا إلى العمل داخل الولايات المتحدة. 

3- الأفيون 
أول من اكتشف الخشاش (الأفيون) هم سكان وسط آسيا في الألف السابعة قبل الميلاد ومنها انتشر إلى مناطق العالم المختلفة، وقد عرفه المصريون القدماء في الألف الرابعة قبل الميلاد، وكانوا يستخدمونه علاجاً للأوجاع، وعرفه كذلك السومريون وأطلقوا عليه اسم نبات السعادة، وتحدثت لوحات سومرية يعود تاريخها إلى 3300 ق.م عن موسم حصاد الأفيون، وعرفه البابليون والفرس، كما استخدمه الصينيون والهنود، ثم انتقل إلى اليونان والرومان ولكنهم أساؤوا استعماله فأدمنوه، وأوصى حكماؤهم بمنع استعماله، وقد أكدت ذلك المخطوطات القديمة بين هوميروس وأبو قراط ومن أرسطو إلى فيرجيل. 

وعرف العرب الأفيون منذ القرن الثامن الميلادي، وقد وصفه ابن سينا لعلاج التهاب غشاء الرئة الذي كان يسمى وقتذاك "داء ذات الجُنب" وبعض أنواع المغص، وذكره داود الأنطاكي في تذكرته المعروفة باسم "تذكرة أولي الألباب والجامع للعجب العجاب" تحت اسم الخشخاش.
وفي الهند عرف نبات الخشاش والأفيون منذ القرن السادس الميلادي، وظلت الهند تستخدمه في تبادلاتها التجارية المحدودة مع الصين إلى أن احتكرت شركة الهند الشرقية التي تسيطر عليها إنجلترا في أوائل القرن التاسع عشر تجارته في أسواق الصين.
وقد قاومت الصين إغراق أسواقها بهذا المخدر، فاندلعت بينها وبين إنجلترا حرب عرفت باسم حرب الأفيون (1839 - 1842) انتهت بهزيمة الصين وتوقيع معاهدة نانكين عام 1843 التي استولت فيها بريطانيا على هونغ كونغ، وفتحت الموانئ الصينية أمام البضائع الغربية بضرائب بلغ حدها الأقصى 5%.

واستطاعت الولايات المتحدة الأميركية الدخول إلى الأسواق الصينية ومنافسة شركة الهند الشرقية في تلك الحرب، فوقعت اتفاقية مماثلة عام 1844، وكان من نتائج تلك المعاهدات الانتشار الواسع للأفيون في الصين، فوصل عدد المدمنين بها عام 1906 على سبيل المثال خمسة عشر مليوناً، وفي عام 1920 قدر عدد المدمنين بـ 25% من مجموع الذكور في المدن الصينية.
واستمرت معاناة الصين من ذلك النبات المخدر حتى عام 1950 عندما أعلنت حكومة ماوتسي تونغ بدء برنامج فعال للقضاء على تعاطيه وتنظيم تداوله.
4- المورفين 
وهو أحد مشتقات الأفيون، حيث استطاع العالم الألماني سير تبرز عام 1806 من فصلها عن الأفيون، وأطلق عليها هذا الاسم نسبة إلى الإله مورفيوس إله الأحلام عند الإغريق. وقد ساعد الاستخدام الطبي للمورفين في العمليات الجراحية خاصة إبان الحرب الأهلية التي اندلعت في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية (1861 - 1861) ومنذ اختراع الإبرة الطبية أصبح استخدام المورفين بطريقة الحقن في متناول اليد.
5- الهيروين 
وهو أيضاً أحد مشتقات المورفين الأشد خطورة، اكتشف عام 1898 وأنتجته شركة باير للأدوية، ثم أسيء استخدامه وأدرج ضمن المواد المخدرة فائقة الخطورة.
6- الأمفيتامينات (المنشطات) 
تم تحضيرها لأول مرة عام 1887 لكنها لم تستخدم طبياً إلا عام 1930، وقد سوقت تجارياً تحت اسم البنزورين، وكثر بعد ذلك تصنيع العديد منها مثل الكيكيدرين والمستيدرين والريتالين. 

وكان الجنود والطيارون في الحرب العالمية الثانية يستخدمونها ليواصلوا العمل دون شعور بالتعب، لكن استخدامها لم يتوقف بعد انتهاء الحرب، وكانت اليابان من أوائل البلاد التي انتشر تعاطي هذه العقاقير بين شبابها حيث قدر عدد اليابانيين الذين يتعاطونها بمليون ونصف المليون عام 1954، وقد حشدت الحكومة اليابانية كل إمكاناتها للقضاء على هذه المشكلة ونجحت بالفعل في ذلك إلى حد كبير عام 1960.
7- الكوكايين
عرف نبات الكوكا الذي يستخرج منه الكوكايين في أميركا الجنوبية منذ أكثر من ألفي عام، وينتشر استعماله لدى هنود الأنكا، وفي عام 1860 تمكن العالم ألفرد نيمان من عزل المادة الفعالة في نبات الكوكا، ومنذ ذلك الحين زاد انتشاره على نطاق عالمي، وبدأ استعماله في صناعة الأدوية نظراً لتأثيره المنشط على الجهاز العصبي المركزي، ولذا استخدم بكثرة في المشروبات الترويحية وبخاصة الكوكاكولا، لكنه استبعد من تركيبتها عام 1903، وروجت له بقوة شركات صناعة الأدوية وكثرت الدعايات التي كانت تؤكد على أن تأثيره لا يزيد على القهوة والشاي، ومن أشهر الأطباء الذين روجوا لهذا النبات الطبيب الصيدلي الفرنسي أنجلو ماريان، واستخدمته تلك الشركات في أكثر من 15 منتجاً من منتجاتها.
وانعكس التاريخ الطويل لزراعة الكوكا في أميركا اللاتينية على طرق مكافحته فأصبحت هناك إمبراطوريات ضخمة -تنتشر في البيرو وكولومبيا والبرازيل- لتهريبه إلى دول العالم، وتمثل السوق الأميركية أكبر مستهلك لهذا المخدر في العالم. 
8- القات 
شجرة معمرة يراوح ارتفاعها ما بين متر إلى مترين، تزرع في اليمن والقرن الأفريقي وأفغانستان وأواسط آسيا. 
اختلف الباحثون في تحديد أول منطقة ظهرت بها هذه الشجرة، فبينما يرى البعض أن أول ظهور لها كان في تركستان وأفغانستان يرى البعض الآخر أن الموطن الأصلي لها يرجع إلى الحبشة.
عرفته اليمن والحبشة في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي، حيث أشار المقريزي (1364 - 1442) إلى وجود ".. شجرة لا تثمر فواكه في أرض الحبشة تسمى بالقات، حيث يقوم السكان بمضغ أوراقها الخضراء الصغيرة التي تنشط الذاكرة وتذكر الإنسان بما هو منسي، كما تضعف الشهية والنوم..".

----------


## بيسان

وقد انتشرت عادة مضغ القات في اليمن والصومال، وتعمقت في المجتمع وارتبطت بعادات اجتماعية خاصة في الأفراح والمآتم وتمضية أوقات الفراغ، مما يجعل من مكافحتها مهمة صعبة. وكان أول وصف علمي للقات جاء على يد العالم السويدي بير فورسكال عام 1763.
طرق تعاطي المخدرات
تختلف طرق تعاطي المخدرات من صنف إلى آخر ومن شخص إلى شخص، فالبعض يفضل التعاطي منفرداً والبعض الآخر يشعر بنشوة وهو يتعاطاها وسط مجموعة. وبالنسبة للمخدرات نفسها فالبعض يفضل الشم والبعض الآخر يفضل التدخين وبعض ثالث يفضل الحقن في الوريد، ومن أمثلة ذلك:
- الحشيش 
- عن طريق التدخين (سيجارة، سيجار، نرجيلة)، ومن أشهر الدول العربية المنتشر فيها هذا الصنف مصر. 

- أو عن طريق الشراب حيث يقطع المتعاطي أوراق الحشيش وقممه الزهرية وينقعها في الماء ويذيبها ثم يشربها، وتنتشر هذه الطريقة في الهند. 

- عن طريق الأكل بحيث يخلط الحشيش بمواد دهنية أو بالتوابل ويقطع على هيئة قطع الشكولاته ويؤكل مع بعض الأطعمة.
- الأفيون 
- يستخدم الأفيون في المجال الطبي لتخفيف الألم، ويستعمل على شكل محاليل تؤخذ في الغالب في العضل حتى لا يتعرض المريض لإدمانها، أو أقراص تتناول عن طريق الفم.
وأما التعاطي غير الطبي فيؤخذ عن طريق التدخين كما هو في الهند وإيران، أو البلع بالماء وقد يعقبه تناول كوب من الشاي، وأحيانا يلجأ المدمن إلى غلي المخدر وإضافة قليل من السكر إليه ثم يشربه. أو الاستحلاب حيث يوضع تحت اللسان وتطول فترة امتصاصه، أويؤكل مخلوطاً مع بعض الحلويات، أو الحقن، أو يشرب مذاباً في كوب من الشاي أو القهوة.
3- القات
تنتشر زراعته وإدمانه في منطقة القرن الأفريقي والسودان واليمن، وهو عبارة عن نبات أخضر تمضغ أوراقه وتخزن في فم المدمن ساعات طويلة، يتم خلالها امتصاص عصارتها، ويتخلل هذه العملية بين الحين والآخر شرب الماء أو المياه الغازية، وشرب السجائر أو النرجيلة.
- المهلوسات 
وقد سميت بهذا الاسم لآثار الهلوسة التي تحدثها على شخص المتعاطي، وهي في الغالب تخيلات عن أصوات وصور وهمية، وأهم هذه المهلوسات عقار L.s.d وعقار P.c.p. وتكون المهلوسات على شكل حبوب تؤخذ عن طريق الفم.
- المنشطات (الأمفيتامينات)
تنتشر في الوسط الرياضي وبين طلبة المدارس والجامعات، وسائقي الشاحنات على الطرق الخارجية والدولية، وذلك لآثارها المنشطة على الجهاز العصبي، ومن أشهر طرق تعاطيها على شكل حبوب تؤخذ عن طريق الفم.
6- المورفين والهيروين
للمورفين خاصية كبيرة في تسكين الآلام، إلا أنه يسبب الإدمان الفسيولوجي، حيث يؤثر على وظائف خلايا المخ. والهيروين من مشتقات المورفين ويكثر استعماله عن طريق الشم، ويتم إدمانه بعد أسبوع من البدء في تعاطيه. 
- الكوكايين 
يؤخذ الكوكايين بطرق متعددة تتشابه إلى حد كبير مع الحشيش، سواء عن طريق التدخين أو الاجترار تحت اللسان أو البلع أو مع بعض الأطعمة والمشروبات.

----------


## بيسان

وصف المساقات في قسم علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية:

35151 الإحصاء الوصفي: 

معالجة كيفية التعبير عن الظواهر الاجتماعية "إحصائياً" مع التركيز على بعض العمليات الإحصائية الأولية، التي يتضمنها الإحصاء الوصفي وبعض الأساليب التحليلية وتطبيقها على حل الدراسات الاجتماعية. 



35211 مبادئ في الفلسفة والمنطق: 

مفهوم الفلسفة وتطوره عبر التاريخ، دراسة نصوص لمشاهير الفلاسفة، والتأكيد على المنطق كمدخل للدراسة الفلسفية. 



35212 علم السكان: 

التغيرات السكانية في العالم، الاتجاهات الرئيسة في التكاثر، والوفيات، والهجرة، والنمو السكاني في السنين الأخيرة، التشديد على الأوضاع السكانية في العالم الثالث. 



35213 الخدمة الاجتماعية: 

مفهوم الخدمة في المجتمعات الرأسمالية والموجهة، الإطلاع على أساليب ومناهج الخدمة الاجتماعية على مستوى الفرد، والجماعة، والمجتمع، والقيام بزيارات ميدانية. 



35215 المجتمع الفلسطيني: 

يتناول هذا المساق التطور التاريخي للمجتمع الفلسطيني في ظل التغيرات السياسية وتأثير هذه التغيرات على النسق البنائي للمجتمع. كما يتناول بالتحليل الجوانب المختلفة، كالجانب الاقتصادي والسكاني والثقافي. ويتعرض المساق إلى الشخصية الفلسطينية والهوية الفلسطينيـة. إضافة إلى ذلك يبحث المساق في القضايا المعاصرة للمجتمع الفلسطيني، ومستقبل المجتمع الفلسطيني في ظل العملية السلمية. 



35216 خدمة الفرد: 

تزويد الطلبة بالمهارات اللازمة للأخصائي الاجتماعي، وذلك من خلال تعريفه بفلسفة الفرد، ومبادئها، وكيفية بناء علاقة مهنية، وكيفية استعمال أدوات دراسة الحالة الاجتماعية، مثل: المقابلة، والملاحظة، والزيارات البيئية، والتعاون مع الخبراء. 



35254 علم الاجتماع العائلي: 

دراسة تحليلية للأسرة والقرابة، والمقومات الأساسية للأسرة العربية، متابعة نظم الأسرة والزواج خلال العصور التاريخية، وتحليل الواجبات والحقوق الملقاة على أفراد الأسرة. 



35255 المجتمع الإسرائيلي: 

يركز هذا المساق على هجرة اليهود إلى فلسطين واستيطانهم فيها قبل عام 1948، والمؤسسات والتنظيمات الاجتماعية في إسرائيل، العائلة، والنظام الطبقي، والتركيب السكاني، ومشاكل التطور والتغير. 



35276 علم اجتماع تربوي: 

دراسة المضمون الاجتماعي للتربية، من حيث انعكاس الثقافة في المؤسسات التربوية المقصودة " البيت، والمدرسة، والإعلام" ومؤسسات التربية غير المقصودة: كالوراثة، وعوامل، البيئة، والثقافة. 



35287 المرأة والمجتمع: 

يتضمن تدريس هذا المساق معرفة مكانة المرأة، وتأثيرها في الأسرة، والمجتمع خلال العصور التاريخية، والتعرف على دور المرأة في المجتمع السياسي، والاجتماعي والاقتصادي. كما يهدف المساق إلى تحليل مستقبل المرأة العربية، بوجه عام، والمرأة الفلسطينية، بوجه خاص. 



35311 مناهج بحث اجتماعي 1: 

أنواع المناهج المستخدمة في البحث الاجتماعي من حيث طبيعتها ومجالاتها، أهدافها التدريب العملي على تطبيقها، مع التركيز على طبيعة هذا المنهج. 



35312 نظرية اجتماعية كلاسيكية: 

مفهوم النظرية الاجتماعية، أهم آراء رواد الفكر الاجتماعي الأوائل مثل: ابن خلدون، كومت، دوركهايم سبنر، ماركس، بارسونز، وماكس فيبر، ثم توضيح الكيفية الاجتماعية التي ساهمت بها النظريات الاجتماعية الكلاسيكية في بلورة وتطور علم الاجتماع. 



35314 المشاكل الاجتماعية: 

مفهوم المشكلة الاجتماعية، طبيعتها، تطورها، خطورتها، والعلاقة بينها وبين الاضطرابات الشخصية، كيفية دراسة المشكلات الاجتماعية من خلال اختيار مشكلات أساسية يعاني منها مجتمعنا، مثل: الفقر، والطلاق، ووقت الفراغ، وانحراف الأحداث، وهجرة الكفاءات والأدمغة، والبطالة. 



35316 علم الاجتماع السياسي: 

علاقات السلطة السياسية الاجتماعية مع التركيز على الأساس الاجتماعي للمؤسسات، والحركات، والظواهر السياسية. 



35317 النظام الطبقي: 

الطبقات الاجتماعية من حيث نشأتها، وتطورها، والتركيب الطبقي للمجتمعات الرأسمالية والاشتراكية، والبلدان النامية، مع التركيز على دراسة خصائص التركيبة الاجتماعية للبلدان العربية. 



35318 خدمة الجماعة: 

تعليم الطالب مهارات معينة في العمل مع الجماعات لمساعدة أعضاء الجماعة في تحقيق الأغراض المشتركة، وتنظيم برنامج تدريبي لطلاب المساق، إذ أن اختصاصي خدمة الجماعة بحاجة إلى خبرة مهنية. 



35319 خدمة المجتمع المحلي: 

التعريف بالنماذج المختلفة لتنظيم المجتمع والتركيز على الدور الذي تقوم به المجتمعات، أو الجماعات المحلية، لتحديد الاحتياجات، والخدمات الاجتماعية اللازمة لمجتمعاتهم، تدريس مشكلة من مشكلات المجتمع المحلي، والطرق المختلفة التي يمكن أن تستخدم لحلها عن طريق تنظيم المجتمع. 



35347 حاجات الجماعات الخاصة: 

يتناول هذا المساق معنى الصحة النفسية، التكيف، والسلوك الشاذ والسلوك السوي، والشخصية، والشعور واللاشعور، كما يتناول دراسة الإحباط والقلق والصراع وأشكال الدفاع الأولية، والاضطرابات النفسية، ومشكلات الصحة النفسية في الحياة اليومية. 



35351 الخدمة الاجتماعية المدرسية: 

يهدف هذا المساق إلى تعريف الطلاب بالعمليات التربوية في المدرسة، ومشكلات تكيفهم فيها. ثم دراسة الشروط التربوية المناسبة للتنشئة السليمة. وكيفية التعامل مع مشكلات الطلاب في مدارسهم، سواء فيما بينهم أو مع معلميهم، أو مع النظام المدرسي، وتعريفهم بواجبات ومهمات الاختصاصي الاجتماعي المدرسي، وأهمية هذا العمل للنشء الجديد وللمجتمع. 



35361 علم الاجتماع الديني: 

دراسة الدين كظاهرة اجتماعية، والتطور التاريخي للدين، ووعي الإنسان، والمؤسسات الدينية والطقوس، والوظيفة الاجتماعية للدين في التنظيم الاجتماعي، مع اهتمام خاص بدور الإسلام الاجتماعي، والأندولوجي في العالم العربي.



35362 علم الاجتماع الاقتصادي: 

دراسة الحقائق الاقتصادية بوصفها ظواهر اجتماعية، والتركيز على تحليل اقتصاديات البيئة، وما قطعته من تقدم في التنمية الاقتصادية؛ وأثر ذلك في تحقيق برامج الرعاية والرفاهية الاجتماعية. 



35364 رعاية الشباب: 

يمكن هذا المساق الطالب من معرفة الجوانب النفسية والاجتماعية التي تؤثر في شخصية الإنسان في نشأته وفترة المراهقة، وتزويد الطالب بالمهارات الإرشادية والعلاجية؛ لمتابعة الخدمات الوقائية والعلاجية، التي تقدم للأحداث والشباب. 



35374 علم الاجتماع الطبي: 

دراسة سوسيولوجيا سلوك المرضى والأصحاء، ودراسة التركيب الاجتماعي للنظم المؤدية لمجتمع العناية الصحية. 



35376 نصوص اجتماعية باللغة الإنجليزية: 

يهدف هذا المساق إلى إطلاع طلبة التخصص على ميدان علم الاجتماع باللغة الإنجليزية، مركزاً على أهمية المصطلح الاجتماعي في التعبير عن الظاهرة الاجتماعية، وتمكين الطلبة من القراءة والبحث باللغة الإنجليزية. 



35411 مناهج بحث اجتماعي 2: 

كيفية وضع مناهج البحث العلمي الاجتماعي موضع التطبيق، من حيث تصميم البحث، وتطبيقه، حتى كتابة البحث والانتهاء منه. 



35412 نظرة اجتماعية محدثة: 

النظرية في تطورها الفكري من الاتجاه الكلاسيكي إلى الاتجاه البنائي، مروراً بالنظريات الوظيفية، ونظريات التفاعل الاجتماعي، والظروف التي أدت إلى التغيير، مع الإشارة إلى الاتجاهات، والصراع المحدث والتبادل السلوكي. 



35413 التأهيل: 

تزويد الطالب بالمعرفة الأساسية عن الإعاقة، وأنواعها، وآثارها، وتزويد الطالب بالمهارات الأساسية لمساعدة المعاقين في التغلب على عجزهم، وإعادة تأهيلهم بما يتفق مع ظروفهم الخاصة، ليصبحوا منتجين في المجتمع الذي يعيشون فيه. 



35414 التغير الاجتماعي: 

النظريات التقليدية والمعاصرة حول التغير والتطور الاجتماعي، التغير الثوري، التخطيط والتغير الاجتماعي، التنمية الاجتماعية والتغير الاجتماعي. 



35416 انثروبولوجيا: 

أصل الإنسان والثقافة، مع معالجة المدخل إلى المفاهيم الأساسية في هذا العالم. 



35419 إدارة المؤسسات الاجتماعية: 

يهدف هذا المساق إلى تعريف الطالب بمناهج وأساليب المؤسسات الاجتماعية التي تختلف عن إدارة المؤسسات الاقتصادية، وتأكيد فلسفة الرعاية الاجتماعية، التي تعتمد على المجهود الحكومي الرسمي، والنشاط الأهلي التطوعي. 



35451 علم الإجرام: 

التعريف بعلم الإجرام، مع التركيز على مفهوم الجريمة من وجهة نظر اجتماعية، ثم دراسة النظريات المفسرة للظاهر الإجرامية في الماضي و الحاضر، ويتم تعريف الطلبة بأنماط الجرائم، وأكثرها انتشاراً في مجتمعات مختلفة. 



35455 علم اجتماع صناعي: 

يهدف هذا المساق إلى تزويد الطلبة بمعلومات عن المصنع، كنظام أساسي في المجتمع، وعن أهمية العلاقات الاجتماعية بين العمال وإدارة المصنع، ويقدم هذا المساق التنظيم الرسمي وغير الرسمي للمصنع، وأهمية عملية التصنيع في بناء المجتمع والتنمية. ويقدم يدرس المساق المشاكل التي تواجه العاملين في المصنع. 



35461 الخدمة الاجتماعية في مجال المعاقين: 

يهدف هذا المساق إلى تعريف الطلاب بالإعاقات الطارئة، والتطورية التي تعيق الأداء الاجتماعي للمعاقين، أسبابها ونتائجها على الفرد والمجتمع، ثم كيفية التعامل معها، والبرامج التربوية والتدريبية لتأهيل المعاقين، وإعدادهم للحياة الاجتماعية. 



35464 تنظيم وتنمية المجتمع: 

توضيح عملية التغير الاجتماعي ضمن إطار منظم، يهدف إلى تنمية المجتمع من جميع جوانبه، الاقتصادية، الثقافية، والاجتماعية، ومعالجة المشاكل التي تواجهها المجتمعات النامية، مثل: المشاكل التعليمية، والصحية، والسكانية. 



35465 المجتمعات الريفية والحضرية: 

مدخل للمجتمعات الريفية والحضرية، التنظيم الاجتماعي والاقتصادي لسكان الريف والمدينة، مع دراسة مقارنة للتغير الاجتماعي في الريف والمدينة. 



35470 العمل الميداني: 

يهدف هذا المساق إلى مساعدة الطالب في تطبيق المعرفة والمهارات لخدمة الفرد والجماعة، عند ممارسته للعمل الميداني في المؤسسات الاجتماعية، ويتلقى الطالب فيه إرشاداً فردياً وجماعياً. 



71314 علم النفس الاجتماعي: 

يدرس الطالب مشاكل التفاعل المتبادل بين الأفراد والجماعات، ويفحص الظواهر النفسية، والاجتماعية، وإمكانية قياسها علمياً. 


http://www.najah.edu/arabic/Faculti...s/Sociology.asp

----------


## بيسان

"الجاحظ "

في خدمة العقل وضع أبو عثمان عمرو بن بحر الكناني الشهير بالجاحظ -لجحوظ واضح في عينيه- 96 عامًا هي كل عمره، ووضع كل ثقافة العرب واليونان والفرس التي عرفها عصره والتي جمعها الجاحظ ووعاها. 
كان الجاحظ منهوم علم لا يشبع، ومنهوم عقل لا يرضى إلا بما يقبله عقله بالحجج القوية البالغة. 
كان صبيًا يبيع الخبز والسمك في سوق البصرة، ثم بدأ يأخذ العلم على أعلامه.. فأخذ علم اللغة العربية وآدابها عن الأصمعي وأبي عبيدة وأبي زيد الأنصاري، ودرس النحو على الأخفش، وتبحر في علم الكلام على يد إبراهيم بن سيار بن هانئ النظام البصري.. 
وكان يذهب إلى مربد البصرة فيأخذ اللغة مشافهة من الأعراب، ويناقش حنين بن إسحاق وسلمويه فيتعرَّف على الثقافة اليونانية، ويقرأ ابن المقفع فيتصل بالثقافة الفارسية، ثم لا يكتفي بكل ذلك، بل يستأجر دكاكين الوارقين ويبيت فيها ليقرأ كل ما فيها من كتب مؤلفة ومترجمة، فيجمع بذلك كل الثقافات السائدة في عصره؛ من عربية وفارسية ويونانية وهندية أيضا. 
ولد الجاحظ سنة 159 هجرية في خلافة المهدي ثالث الخلفاء العباسيين، ومات في خلافة المهتدي بالله سنة 255 هجرية، فعاصر بذلك 12 خليفة عباسياً هم: المهدي والهادي والرشيد والأمين والمأمون والمعتصم والواثق والمتوكل والمنتصر والمستعين والمعتز والمهتدي بالله، وعاش القرن الذي كانت فيه الثقافة العربية في ذروة ازدهارها. 
كان الجاحظ موسوعة تمشي على قدمين، وتعتبر كتبه دائرة معارف لزمانه، كتب في كل شيء تقريبًا؛ كتب في علم الكلام والأدب والسياسية والتاريخ والأخلاق والنبات والحيوان والصناعة والنساء والسلطان والجند والقضاة والولاة والمعلمين واللصوص والإمامة والحول والعور وصفات الله والقيان والهجاء. 
أما عن منهجه في معرفة الحلال والحرام فيقول : "إنما يعرف الحلال والحرام بالكتاب الناطق، وبالسنة المجمع عليها، والعقول الصحيحة، والمقاييس المعينة" رافضًا بذلك أن يكون اتفاق أهل المدينة على شيء دليلاً على حله أو حرمته؛ لأن عظم حق البلدة لا يحل شيئا ولا يحرمه، ولأن أهل المدينة لم يخرجوا من طباع الإنس إلى طبائع الملائكة "وليس كل ما يقولونه حقًا وصوابًا". 
فقد كان الجاحظ لسان حال المعتزلة في زمانه، فرفع لواء العقل وجعله الحكم الأعلى في كل شيء، ورفض من أسماهم بالنقليين الذين يلغون عقولهم أمام ما ينقلونه ويحفظونه من نصوص القدماء، سواء من ينقلون علم أرسطو، أو بعض من ينقلون الحديث النبوي. 
فإذا كان بعض فلاسفة الشرق والغرب فد وقفوا أمام أرسطو موقف التلميذ المصدق لكل ما يقوله الأستاذ فإن الجاحظ وقف أمام أرسطو عقلا لعقل؛ يقبل منه ما يقبله عقله، ويرد عليه ما يرفضه عقله، حتى إنه كان يسخر منه أحيانا.. ففي كتابه الحيوان يقول الجاحظ عن أرسطو وهو يسميه صاحب المنطق: "وقال صاحب المنطق: ويكون بالبلدة التي تسمى باليونانية "طبقون"، حية صغيرة شديدة اللدغ إلا أنها تُعالج بحجر يخرج من بعض قبور قدماء الملوك-، ولم أفهم هذا ولمَ كان ذلك؟!" 
ويقول الجاحظ: "زعم صاحب المنطق أن قد ظهرت حية لها رأسان، فسألت أعرابيًا عن ذلك فزعم أن ذلك حق، فقلت له: فمن أي جهة الرأسين تسعى؟ ومن أيهما تأكل وتعض؟ فقال: فأما السعي فلا تسعى؛ ولكنها تسعى على حاجتها بالتقلب كما يتقلب الصبيان على الرمل، وأما الأكل فإنها تتعشى بفم وتتغذى بفم، وأما العض فأنها تعض برأسيها معًا. فإذا هو أكذب البرية". 
وكان الجاحظ يؤمن بأهمية الشك الذي يؤدي إلى اليقين عن طريق التجربة، فهو يراقب الديكة والدجاج والكلاب ليعرف طباعها، ويسأل أرباب الحرف ليتأكد من معلومات الكتب.. قال أرسطو: إن إناث العصافير أطول أعمارًا، وإن ذكورها لا تعيش إلا سنة واحدة… فانتقده الجاحظ بشدة لأنه لم يأت بدليل، ولامه لأنه لم يقل ذلك على وجه التقريب بل على وجه اليقين. 
كما هاجم الجاحظ رجال الحديث، لأنهم لا يحكّمون عقولهم فيما يجمعون ويروون، ويقول: ولو كانوا يروون الأمور مع عللها وبرهانها خفّت المؤنة، ولكن أكثر الروايات مجردة، وقد اقتصروا على ظاهر اللفظ دون حكاية العلة ودون الإخبار عن البرهان. 
فهو لا يقبل ما يرويه الرواة من أن الحجر الأسود كان أبيض اللون واسودَّ من ذنوب البشر، فيقول ساخرًا: "ولماذا لم يعد إلى لونه بعد أن آمن الناس بالإسلام؟!". 
والجاحظ يرفض الخرافات كلها ، وينقد من يرويها من العلماء أمثال أبي زيد الأنصاري، فيقول: إن أبا زيد أمين ثقة، لكنه ينقصه النقد لأمثال هذه الأخبار التي يرويها عن السعالي والجن، وكيف يراهم الناس ويتحدثون إليهم ويتزوجونهم وينجبون؟. 
وكان الجاحظ يرفض وضع صحابة الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في مكانة أعلى من البشر، بحيث لا يحق لأحد أن يتعرض لأعمالهم ويقيمها وينقدها، فهو يرى أن من حق المؤرخ أن يتناول أعمالهم بميزان العقل، لأنهم بشر كالبشر يخطئون ويصيبون، وليسوا ملائكة، وإذا كانت صحبتهم للرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- تعطيهم حق التوقير فإن هذه الصحبة نفسها تجعل المخطئ منهم موضع لوم شديد؛ لأنه أخطأ رغم صحبته وقربه من الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-. 
ورفض الجاحظ بشدة القول بأن سب الولاة فتنة ولعنهم بدعة"، وعجب من أن الذين يقولون بذلك الرأي مجمعون على لعن من قتل مؤمنًا متعمدًا، ثم إذا كان القاتل سلطانًا ظالمًا لم يستحلوا سبه ولا لعنه ولا خلعه، وإن أخاف العلماء وأجاع الفقراء وظلم الضعفاء..، فالجاحظ -كمعتزلي- كان يرى ضرورة الخروج على الإمام الظالم في حالة وجود إمام عادل، مع الثقة في القدرة على خلع الظالم وإحلال العادل محله، دون إحداث أضرار أكثر مما يتوقع جلبه من المنافع. 
وكان الجاحظ يؤكد أن العقل الصحيح أساس من أسس التشريع. 
والأسلوب أحد المميزات الكبرى التي تمتع بها الجاحظ، فهو سهل واضح فيه عذوبة وفكاهة واستطراد بلا ملل، وفيه موسوعية ونظر ثاقب وإيمان بالعقل لا يتزعزع. 
ويعد الجاحظ من أغزر كتّاب العالم ؛ فقد كتب حوالي 360 كتابًا في كل فروع المعرفة في عصره… وكان عدد كبير من هذه الكتب في مذهب الاعتزال.. وبحث مشكلاته.. والدفاع عنه… لكن التعصب المذهبي أدى إلى أن يحتفظ الناس بكتب الجاحظ الأدبية.. ويتجاهلوا كتبه الدينية فلم يصل إلينا منها شيء.
ومن أشهر وأهم كتب الجاحظ كتابا "البيان والتبيين" و"الحيوان".
ويعتبر البيان والتبيين من أواخر مؤلفات الجاحظ.. وهو كتاب في الأدب يتناول فيه موضوعات متفرقة مثل الحديث عن الأنبياء والخطباء والفقهاء والأمراء… والحديث عن البلاغة واللسان والصمت والشعر والخطب والرد على الشعوبية واللحن والحمقى والمجانين ووصايا الأعراب ونوادرهم والزهد.. وغير ذلك.
ويعد كتاب الحيوان -وهو من مؤلفات الجاحظ الأخيرة أيضا- أول كتاب وضع في العربية جامع في علم الحيوان.. لأن من كتبوا قبل الجاحظ في هذا المجال أمثال الأصمعي وأبي عبيدة وابن الكلبي وابن الأعرابي والسجستاني وغيرهم.. كانوا يتناولون حيوانًا واحدًا مثل الإبل أو النحل أو الطير.. وكان اهتمامهم الأول والأخير بالناحية اللغوية وليس العلمية.. ولكن الجاحظ اهتم إلى جانب اللغة والشعر بالبحث في طبائع الحيوان وغرائزه وأحواله وعاداته.
ولأن الجاحظ كان غزير العلم.. مستوعبًا لثقافات عصره.. فقد كانت مراجعه في كتبه تمتد لتشمل القرآن الكريم والحديث النبوي والتوراة والإنجيل وأقوال الحكماء والشعراء وعلوم اليونان وأدب فارس وحكمة الهند بالإضافة إلى تجاربه العلمية ومشاهداته وملاحظاته الخاصة.
وقد كان للجاحظ أسلوب فريد يشبه قصص ألف ليلة وليلة المتداخلة… إذ أن شهرزاد تحكي لشهريار قصة… ثم يحكي أحد أبطال هذه القصة قصة فرعية.. وتتخلل القصة الفرعية قصة ثالثة ورابعة أحيانًا..ثم نعود للقصة الأساسية.. فالجاحظ يتناول موضوعًا ثم يتركه ليتناول غيره.. ثم يعود للموضوع الأول.. وقد يتركه ثانية قبل أن يستوفيه وينتقل إلى موضوع جديد… وهكذا.
فكتابه "الحيوان" مثلاً لم يقتصر فيه على الموضوع الذي يدل عليه عنوان الكتاب.. بل تناول بعض المعارف الطبيعية والفلسفية.. وتحدث في سياسة الأفراد والأمم.. والنزاع بين أهل الكلام وغيرهم من الطوائف الدينية.. كما تحدث في كتاب الحيوان عن موضوعات تتعلق بالجغرافيا والطب وعادات الأعراب وبعض مسائل الفقه … هذا عدا ما امتلأ به الكتاب من شعر وفكاهة تصل إلى حد المجون بل والفحش.
فكل فصل من الفصول -كما يقول أحمد أمين عن كتاب البيان والتبيين- "فوضى لا تضبط، واستطراد لا يحد… والحق أن الجاحظ مسئول عن الفوضى التي تسود كتب الأدب العربي، فقد جرت على منواله، وحذت حذوه، فالمبرد تأثر به في تأليفه، والكتب التي ألفت بعد كعيون الأخبار والعقد الفريد فيها شيء من روح الجاحظ، وإن دخلها شيء من الترتيب والتبويب.. والجاحظ مسئول عما جاء في الكتب بعده من نقص وعيب، لأن البيان والتبيين أول كتاب ألف في الأدب على هذا النحو وأثر فيمن جاءوا بعده.. وأوضح شئ من آثار الجاحظ في كتب الأدب إذا قورنت بالعلوم الأخرى الفوضى والمزاح ومجون يصل إلى الفحش أحيانًا.
وقد أوضح الجاحظ في "الحيوان" أسلوب تأليفه للكتاب قائلاً : "متى خرج -القارئ- من آي القرآن صار إلى الأثر، ومتى خرج من أثر صار إلى خبر، ثم يخرج من الخبر إلى الشعر، ومن الشعر إلى النوادر، ومن النوادر إلى حكم عقلية ومقاييس شداد، ثم لا يترك هذا الباب ولعله أن يكون أثقل والملال أسرع حتى يفضي به إلى مزح وفكاهة وإلى سخف وخرافة ولست أراه سخفًا".
ويبدو أن عدم ثقة الجاحظ في القراء على وجه العموم كانت سبباً في سلوكه هذا السبيل… فهو يقول: "ولولا سوء ظني بمن يظهر التماس العلم في هذا الزمان، ويظهر اصطناع الكتب في هذا الدهر لما احتجت إلى مداراتهم واستمالتهم، وترقيق نفوسهم وتشجيع قلوبهم -مع فوائد هذا الكتاب- إلى هذه الرياضة الطويلة، وإلى كثرة هذا الاعتذار، حتى كأن الذي أفيده إياهم أستفيده منهم، وحتى كأن رغبتي في صلاحهم رغبة من رغب في دنياهم"
والأسلوب أحد المميزات الكبرى التي تمتع بها الجاحظ، فهو سهل واضح فيه عذوبة وفكاهة واستطراد بلا ملل، وفيه موسوعية ونظر ثاقب وإيمان بالعقل لا يتزعزع.
والجاحظ بهذا الفكر الذي يعلي من شأن العقل، وهذه الثقافة المتنوعة الجامعة، وهذا العمر المديد بما يعطيه للمرء من خبرات وتجارب، وهذا الأسلوب المميز: استحق مكانه المتميز في تاريخ الثقافة العربية بما له من تأثير واضح قوي في كل من جاءوا بعده.
أما ما يؤخذ عليه فهو ما يؤخذ على المعتزلة عمومًا

----------


## بيسان

الاستنساخ البشري

تصدرت هذه الكلمة العناوين الرئيسية لكل مجلات وصحف العالم ولم يسلم منها لسان أي شخص ، ولعبت دوراً عجيناً في تشغيل عقول العالم وبخاصة المفكرين والباحثين منه ، فمع أن عصرنا هو عصر الصرعات لكن هذا الحدث كان أعلى صرخة دوت في أرجاء المسكونة ، طاغياً على كل حدث وذلك منذ سنة 1996 عندما نجح العالم ( أيان ويلمون ) في استنساخ كائن حي بطريقة غريبة ومختلفة عن الطريقة الطبيعية للتكاثر الجنسي ، ومن تلك السنة لحد الآن يطور العلماء أبحاثهم ويعلنوا من فترة لأخرى إنهم توصلوا لأمور جديدة في تطوير هذه العملية ، وبدت تصريحات البعض منهم تعلن وتدق ناقوس الخطر على ما سمي بحرم الحياة وقدسيتها ، وبدا العالم يبيت في قلق واضطراب ، فتضاربت الآراء بين مؤيد ومعارض ، الذي أدى في الأيام الأخيرة إلى خطوات جادة من قبل حكومات العالم ، فالكثير منها لم يمنع هذه الأبحاث في بلاده فحسب بل طالب مجلس الأمن وهيئاته المتخصصة بالتقصي في الأمر بفرض عقوبات على الأطباء الذين يبغون قدماً لتحقيق أحلامهم والمطالبة بمعاقبتهم وامثالهم أمام المحاكم الدولية ، فالرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش منع هذه الأبحاث بشدة وكذلك البرلمان الألماني والكندي والفرنسي والكثير من الدول الأوروبية أعلنت قلقها من خطورة هذه الأبحاث ، واعتبروا استنساخ الأجنة البشرية أمرا غير أخلاقياً يؤدي إلى مشاكل لا يمكن التكهن بمدى ضررها وتأثيرها على مراحل الحياة ، ولكن بالجانب الآخر سُمح للعلماء والباحثين ووفق لمراقبة أمنية بإجراء هذه العملية في مراحلها الأولى وذلك للاستفادة من خلايا المنشأ في مراحل التكوين للخلايا المستنسخة ، وباختصار شديد لموقف الدول والرأي العالمي نقول أنهم منعوا استنساخ الأجنة البشرية للتكاثر ولكنهم سمحوا الاستنساخ للإفادة من خلايا المنشأ وذلك للعلاج الطبي وإيجاد أعضاء تزرع مكان الأعضاء التالفة .
تعاريف علمية :
ولإفادة القارئ أعّرف بعض المصطلحات العلمية واشرحها بإيجاز مبتدئين من الخلية ومكوناتها ، فالخلية هي اصغر وحدة حية في أي نسيج من كائن حي واجتماعها يكون الأعضاء بتنوعها والجزء الذي يهمنا في الخلية هو النواة وهي مركز الخلية المسيطرة عليها وداخل هذه النواة توجد التركيبة الوراثية التي تقوم بتحديد الصفات للكائن الحي وهي التركيبة ( دي – ان –أي ) تقوم بعملية عجيبة تتفرد بها عن أي شئ آخر إذ إنها تقوم بنسخ ذاتها فتنتج نفس التركيبة ونفس الصفات ذاتها في خلية أخرى تنفصل عن الخلية الأم ونتيجة هذا الاستنساخ الطبيعي ينمو جسم الكائن ويتطور ، ويوجد استنساخ آخر في الجسم وهو الاستنساخ التكاثري وهو يختص بالخلايا الجنسية عند الذكر والأنثى ، فعندما تلقح البويضة بالنطفة يتم اجتماع التركيبتين الوراثيتين من الجانبين ، فعلى سبيل المثال ، التركيبة الوراثية عند الإنسان تحوي 46 صبغي وراثي وهذا العدد موجود في كل خلايا الجسم بنفس التركيب وبنفس الترتيب ما عدى الخلايا الجنسية عند الرجل والمرأة فعدد الصبغياة 23 صبغي في كل منها وفي لحظة التلقيح يكمل العدد فتبدأ البويضة بالانقسام وبعدها يتكون جسم الإنسان فهذا هو الاستنساخ الطبيعي الذي ننمو به ونتكاثر ، أما الاستنساخ المصطنع الذي أحدث هذه الضجة وهذا الاهتمام الملحوظ من قبل العلماء والسياسيين واللاهوتيين وهو موضوع هذا المقال أيضا فهو يحدث على هذه الطريقة ، في المختبر العلمي تنزع نواة أي خلية من أي عضو في الجسم وتلقح في بويضة مفرغة من نواتها وبهذه الطريقة تبدأ البويضة بالانقسام وفي مراحلها الأولى توضع في الرحم فيحدث الحمل وينمو الجنين بصورة شبه طبيعية وتحدث الولادة وهذه العملية أجريت على حيوانات عديدة من خراف وفئران وخنازير ، أما الأمر الذي وقف أمامه العلماء باندهاش فهو إنهم استطاعوا في هذه التجربة أن يحصلوا على جنين من دون وجود الحيوان المنوي أو حتى البويضة في أجزائها الكاملة ، فهم استخدموا نواة من خلية عادية في الجسم ولقحوها في بويضة مفرغة من نواتها ، إلا أن هذه التجارب كما ذكرنا أجريت على حيوانات ولكنها لم تنجح بعد على الإنسان ، فكل الذي حصل عليه العلماء هو الانقسام السادس للخلية وموتها بعد ذلك وعدم اكتمالها ، ويؤكد الباحثين أن نسب نجاح هذه العملية على الإنسان لا تعدى من2-1 % ، فعلى سبيل المثال في التجربة الأولى لنسخ النعجة التي سميت دولي حاول العلماء على 275خلية قبل أن تكتمل ، وقد تكون نسبة نجاح العملية ضئيلة بسبب منع الدول والحكومات لتطوير هذه الأبحاث وعدم الدعم المادي لها ، لكن السؤال الذي يبقى مطروحا بلا جواب ، بالرغم من وجود رقابة طبية ومنع هذه التجارب بشكل عمومي ودولي هل يمكن أن يتوقف العلماء عن أبحاثهم في مختبراتهم ؟ هل يوجد ضمان كافي من عدم دعم هذه الأبحاث ماديا من قبل مؤسسات الأدوية ؟ 
ويبقى شيء خطير نوضحه عن موقف الدول من هذه العملية ، فعل الرغم من إنهم منعوا الاستنساخ التكاثري كما ذكرنا إلا إنهم سمحوا به لاستخلاص خلايا المنشأ وهي الخلايا الغير متخصصة التي تنمو وتتطور لتشكل أنسجة الجسم المتنوعة ، ومن هنا تبدأ نقطة الإفادة من هذه العملية كما يعتقد العلماء إذ إنهم يريدون استخلاص خلايا المنشأ لتطويرها مخبرياً لتصبح خلايا تستخدم عوض الخلايا التالفة في الجسم ، وفي الحقيقة هذا البحث يلقى تشجيعا من علماء وأطباء كثيرين وذلك بعد فشل البدائل الأخرى من زرع الأعضاء في الجسم وما يلاقي عمليات الزرع هذه من مشاكل وصعوبات في رفض الجسم لها وأيضا في عدم توفر هذه الأعضاء لمرضى كثيرين ، فكل هذه المشاكل يعتقد العلماء وبتفاؤل ملحوظ أن هذه العقبات سوف تنحل عن طريق تطوير الاستنساخ لخلايا المنشأ على الرغم من أن الأبحاث لا تزال تحبو في بدايتها .
وهنا يبقى السؤال الأهم لنا ( هل هذه العملية هي تلاعب في خليقة الله ؟ أم إنها الطريقة الوحيدة لحل مشاكل الأمراض التي لا يوجد لها علاج ؟ )
وقبل أن أجيب على هذه الأسئلة أريد أن أقول واعترف بأن هذا المقال قد لا يعبر عن موقف الكنيسة المسيحية التي تنظر إلى مثل هذه الأمور بأنها مساس لترتيب الله ، فالفاتيكان أعرب عن قلقه وأسفه عن مايحدث في مختبرات العلماء ولكن الكنيسة في انكلترا كانت اكثر متحررة وذلك لأنها سمحت للتجارب أن تحدث لاستفادة من خلايا المنشأ ، ولكن على أي حال لم تجد هذه العملية صدوراً مفتوحة من الأوساط المسيحية وحتى في ديانات أخرى أيضا .
ولذلك أطرح الموضوع بشكل شخصي وأقول مبتدأ من طبيعة الإنسان نفسها :
إن الإنسان كائن مخلوق على صورة الله ، فالله هو الكائن الذي أبدع الكون وخلق الإنسان بخلاف المخلوقات الأخرى وميزه بقدرته على الإبداع والاختراع ، لذلك نجد الإنسان وفي حقب تاريخية كيف يتطور وينتقل في مسيرة الحياة من مرحلة إلى أخرى ، وقد لا يكون هذا التطور أو التغير شيئاً جيداً بحد ذاته ، وذلك لأن الطبيعة البشرية الشريرة متأصلة في داخله ، ولكن هذه النقلات كان لابد منها في مسيرته ، لأن طبعه الطموح وروحه المتأملة تفتح له الطرق قبل أن يكون حتى له المقدرة على تحقيق الهدف، فكل هذه التقنيات العلمية وهذا التقدم الصناعي وهذه النهضة الفكرية لم تأتي بلمحة بصر بل أخذت وقتاً طويلاً ليكون الإنسان ما هو عليه الآن.
وفي الحقيقة يوجد في الإنسان عطش يحثه دائماً على تقصي الحقيقة والوصول إلى المعرفة ، وكأنه يسأل دائماً عن كيفية وجوديه وذلك من خلال اكتشافه لمحيطه، فيوماً بعد يوم يحاول أن يحل هذه الأحجية ويفك عقد هذا السر العظيم وهو سر الحياة ، سابحاً في محيط هذا العالم لعله يصل إلى قراره ونهايته ، وفي رأيي الشخصي هذه الأبحاث ليست إلا نتيجة هذا الاشتياق الذي في قلب الإنسان حباً في المعرفة .
نقطة أخرى بالنسبة إلى كل الاختراعات والاكتشافات العلمية في أنها دائماً تكون واقعة على حد الفصلين ، فالعلم دائماً له منفعة عظيمة إذا استخدم لأجل المنفعة العامة ، وله ايضاً الأثر المدمر إذا استخدم لأجل المقاصد والمصالح الشخصية ، والأمر متوقف على إنسانية وأخلاق المسؤل والمسيطر على العمل والبحث ، ولكن على أي حال العجلة تدور والله ناظر لما يحدث .
ونقطة أخرى مهمة عن موقفنا من هذه الاكتشافات التي نراها ونسمعها بين الفترة والأخرى ، فإذا منعناها وشجبناها فعلينا أن ننظر إلى الوراء وإلى ما اقترفته عجلة التطور من دمار وفساد على البيئة كلها ، فهذا التطور كان له ثمناً ولكن ثمنه كان غالياً بعض الشيء في بعض الأحيان ، فمنع الاستنساخ وهو موضوع تساؤلنا اليوم ليس الجريمة العظمى بل إنه قد يكون شوكة غرست في جسم الإنسانية بعد أن كان جسدها قد تفشى بالمرض الخبيث.

هل عملية الاستنساخ تؤدي إلى قتل الأجنة ؟
هذا السؤال هام وخطير جدا ، والذي يحدث في الأوساط الدينية من سوء فهم لكثير من الأمور العلمية في عدم إدراكهم الكامل لحجم الموضوع ، ففي مثل هذه الحالة يعتبرون الخلايا التي تحدث عليها التجارب من أنها كائنات بشرية يقوم العلماء بقتلها وهنا برأيي يكون رد العلماء والأطباء هو الأدق والأقرب إلى الحقيقة من الآراء في الأوساط الدينية المحافظة ، وذلك نتيجة تفهمهم لهذه الحالة أفضل من غير المتخصصين في مجال الطب ، فالأطباء والباحثين يؤكدون وبشدة أنهم لا يقومون ولا حتى يفكرون باستنساخ كائن بشري وذلك لأسباب طبية بحتة ، و منها تلك التشوهات التي تطرأ على الجنين ولكنهم يقومون بالاستنساخ لاستخلاص الخلاية الجذعية في مراحل انقسام الخلية الأولى قبل أن تخصص وتصبح جنينا ، فأغلب الديانات ترى أن الجنين يبدأ من نقطة التقاء النطفة مع البويضة ، وبذلك يكونون 46 صبغي وراثية ، أما الذي يحصل في الاستنساخ فهذه 46 صبغي تأتي من طرف واحد وليس من طرفين ، فالذي يحدث بعبارة أخرى هو عبارة عن تكاثر خلايا ليس إلا ، ولا نستطيع أن نقول عنه جنين أو كائن بشري حقيقي .

وعند هذه النقطة اقر وأعترف من قلقي الشخصي على الذي يدور في العالم فالخوف من المستقبل ومن طبيعة الإنسان الشريرة إذا ما استغلت سلطة العلم لأجل الربات وحب السيادة ، فنحن ويوما بعد يوم نطور معرفتنا لكل شيء ، وهذا شيء مدهش وجميل ولكنه يوما بعد آخر أيضاً نقوم بدفع عجلت نهايتنا وفنائنا ، فالإنسان غزا العالم وتسلط على الطبيعة بشكل مخيف ، فمشاكل الحياة تعقد وتتضخم بشك يدعو للفزع ، ولا يسعني في هذه اللحظات إلا أن ارفع عيني إلى خالق هذا الكون مناشداً إياه أن يفتح بصائرنا إلى حب المعرفة لكن لأجل الخير ولأجل أن نتمثل على الأرض كمسؤلين على هذه الخليقة لنعلن مدى قوته وحكمته ومحبته في إيجادها.

----------


## بيسان

الأمراض الجلدية
أمراض بكتيرية
الحصف 

هو مرض يصاب به الأطفال غالبا وينتج عن التعرض لميكروبات بكتيرية تدخل إلى الجلد ويحدث غالباً في الوجه او خلف العنق وبالذات في حالات قمل الرأس. تتكون فقاقيع مائية صغيرة تتبعها قشرة صمغية. يعالج بالمضادات الحيوية الموضعية أو عن طريق الفم.
من الخطورة تركه بلا علاج لأن الميكروب يسبب نوعا من التفاعل المناعي الذي قد يؤدي مع الوقت إلى إصابة الطفل بالحمى الروماتيزمية التي تؤذي القلب والمفاصل أو إلتهابات بحوض الكلى. 
التهابات بصيلات الشعر 

عند دخول الميكروبات البكتيرية إلى بصيلة الشعر يحدث تكوين بثرة صديدية يلاحظ خروج الشعرة من وسطها ومن الممكن أن تكون هذه الالتهابات سطحية أو عميقة. وتزداد هذه الإصابة مع مرض البول السكري وقد تتحد معا مكونة منطقة صديدية كبيرة. يحدث في كل مناطق الجسم المغطاة ببصيلات الشعر. هناك نوع يسمى التهاب بصيلات الشعر الكاذب في الوجه حين يكون شعر الذقن ذو اتجاهات متعددة فيحدث دخول لشعر داخل البصيلات المجاورة مما يؤدي إلى الالتهاب. العلاج يكون هنا إما بازالة جزء من الشعر بالليزر لإبعاده عن بقية البصيلات أو بحلق الشعر دائماً في اتجاه واحد. يمكن علاج التهاب البصيلات عموما بواسطة المضادات الحيوية بالفم أو بالدهانات الموضعية. 
الحمرة والالتهاب الخلوي 

حينما يخترق الميكروب الجلد ولايصيب أحد ملحقاته بل يصيب الجلد نفسه في الأدمة تحدث الحمرة أما إذا دخل أعمق من ذلك فيسمى الالتهاب الخلوي. ومع الحالتين يكون هناك ألم شديد واحمرار وتصلب في الجلد المصاب وارتفاع في درجة الحرارة مما يستوجب العلاج السريع بالمضادات الحيوية. تحدث غالباً في الوجه والأطراف. 
التهاب ثنيات الجلد 

مابين الفخذين وخلف الأذنين وتحت الإبطين قد تهاجم الميكروبات البكتيرية الجلد محدثة نوعا من الشروخ الحادة والمؤلمة وقد تسبب بعض الحرقان. كما يمكن لميكروب معين عمل منطقة حمراء غامقة اللون يمكن تشخيصها بضوء أشعة فوق بنفسجسة ووجود حكة بسيطة وتسمى إرثرازما" وتعالج بمضاد حيوي بالفم. 
الجذام 
الجذام من الأمراض المزمنة الخطيرة وهو متوطن في بعض مناطق العالم. يسبب هذا المرض ميكروب بكتيري له صفة معينة عند صباغته بالمختبر (صائم الحمض) تصعب زراعته خارج جسم الانسان إلا في بعض الحيوانات النادرة. 
ينتقل الجذام عن طريق الرذاذ أو التلامس وهذا مايبين خطورته. يبدأ الجذام ف الدخول إلى الجسم عن طريق الأعصاب ومن ثم ينتشر إلى الجلد وباقي الجسم في مراحل متأخرة. تعتمد الأعراض على درجة قدرة الجسم المناعية على مقاومة الميكروب فحين تكون المقاومة عالية تظهر بعض البقع البيضاء اللون التي يختفي بها الإحساس مع تسمك بعض الأعصاب. أما إذا كانت مقاومة الجسم ضعيفة فتظهر أعراضا جلدية كثيرة كالعقد والإصابات الجلدية الأخرى. وفي الحالات المتأخرة قد يحدث فقدان لأطراف الجسم والوجه أو تشوه الأنف. 
العلاج يتمثل في مجموعة من ثلاثة أدوية تؤخذ عن طريق الفم لسنوات عديدة رشحتها منظمة الصحة العالمية. وللوقاية يجب عدم التعامل مع حالات الجذام وبخاصة الغير خاضعة للعلاج أو عزل الحالات في مصحات خاصة تسمى بمستعمرات الجذام.

ج. أمراض بكتيرية متنوعة




تنقسم الأمراض البكتيرية المتنوعة إلى عدة أقسام، كالتهاب الأغشية الزلالية للمفاصل المعدي وكوليرا الطيور و تيفود الدجاج. وقد لا ينتج عن هذه بعض هذه الأمراض أعراض وقد ينتج بعض الخمول وفقد الشهية و إسهال ابيض عصوي ومن أمثلة هذا النوع من الأمراض: 
1. التهاب الأغشية الزلالية للمفاصل المعدي : ينتقل راسيا من أمهات الدجاج المصابة من امهات مصابة ويمكن الانتقال الأفقي من طائر لطائر وعن طريق المعدات والملابس والأحذية ...الخ.الأعراض: الطيور المصابة قد لا يظهر عليها أعراض ، والتي يظهر عليها تصاب بأعراض تنفسية خفيفة والتهاب الأكياس الهوائية والتهاب الأغشية الزلالية، ورم التهابي في مفاصل الأرجل والأجنحة.طريقة انتقال العدوى: ينتقل راسيا من أمهات الدجاج المصابة عن طريق البيض وكذلك افقيا من طائر لآخر عن طريق المعدات والملابس الملوثة والاحذية ...الخ. التشخيص: اختبار مصل الدم للاجسام المناعية الخاصة بالميكوبلازما سينوفي باستخدام انتيجن وكذلك وجود الاصابات الخاصة دليل على الاصابة بالميكوبلازما سينوفي.الوقاية: يمكن علاج المرض بالمضادات الحيوية بدرجات مختلفة من النجاح وكذلك يمكن التحكم في المرض عن اختبار دم دجاج الأمهات واستبعاد الطيور الإيجابية للمرض.2. كوليرا الطيور : يسبب كوليرا الطيور بكتريا الباستر بلازمالتوسيدا .الأعراض: تعاني الطيور المصابة من الحمول وفقد الشهية وينخفض انتاج البيض من 5-15% ويرتفع النفوق في الاصابة الحادة بالمرض وكذلك تورم الدلايات تكون علامة مميزة للاصابة بالمرض .طريقة انتقال العدوى: غالبا ينتقل من طائر الى طائر عن طريق تلوث المياه والعليقة وكذلك القوارض تلعب دورا في في تلوث المياه والعليقة .الوقاية: العلاج بالمضادات الحيوية والعلاجات الكيمائية المناسبة يكون ناجحا في وقف النفوق واعادة انتاج البيض ، وكذلك السيطرة على القوارض مهمم جدا لمنع حدوث العدوى.3. مرض السالمونيلا بللورم / تيفود الدجاج : يسبب مرض البللورم بكتريا سالمونيلا بللورم ويسبب تيفود الدجاج سالمونيلا جالينيرم .الأعراض: تعاني الطيور المصابة من اسهال ابيض عصوي مع التصاق فتجة المجمع بالمواد اللزجة وارتفاع نسبة النافق ولا تظهر الاعراض على الامهات البالغة المصابة، كذلك تعاني الطيور المصابة من تضخم الكبد والكلى ونسبة النفوق عادة مرتفعة تصل الى 25-60% .طريقة انتقال العدوى: ينتقل راسيا من أمهات الدجاج المصابة عن طريق البيض وكذلك الكتاكيت المصابة يمكن أن تعدي الكتاكيت الأخرى عن طريق الزرق والانتقال الافقي في تيفود الدجاج عن طريق الزرق الملوث وجثث الطيور النافقة والملابس الملوثة والاواني الناقلة للعدوى .الوقاية: العلاج بالمضادات الحيوية والعلاجات الكيمائية قد لا يكون ناجحا وهو غير مرغوب من وجهة نظر استئصال المرض ومن الناحية الأكثر العملية للتحكم في المرض عن طريق استبعاد إناث الدجاج الأمهات المصابة بالمرض وهذه الإجراءات الوقائية سوف توقف انتقال المرض عن طريق البيض / والتخلص من الطيور المصابة هي افضل طريقة للتحكم في المرض . المصدر : كتاب صحة الدواجن من إصدار شركة انترفيت Intervet

----------


## بيسان

**الثـروة المـائـيـة فـي الوطـن العربـي** 
لمقدمة:
الوطن العربي غني بثرواته المائية المتعددة ذات القيمة الاقتصادية الكبيرة ، نظر لطول سواحله ، وتعدد بحاره وبحيراته ، وكثرة مجارية المائية العذبة ومستنقعاته . وقد عرف العربي معظم هذه الثروات فاستغلها منذ أقدم العصور واتخذ منها غذاءه وزينته . 
العرض:
فمن المعروف عن الغذاء أن سكان السواحل من العرب أمكنهم صيد الأسماك البحرية منذ القدم والاعتماد عليها كغذاء رئيسي ، كذلك فعل سكان أودية الأنهار وشواطئ البحيرات . أما عن الدواء فقد أمكن العرب استخراج الزيوت من كبد بعض الأحياء المائية كما استخرجوا العنبر من معدة نوع من الأوال التي تعيش في البحر العربي . أما عن الزينة فقد أمكنهم استخراج اللؤلؤ من مياه الخليج العربي والمرجان والأصداف البحرية من مياه البحر الأحمر ، كما أمكنهم استخراج الإسفنج من مياه البحر المتوسط ، والملح من الملاحات المنتشرة إلى طول السواحل العربية . 
والواقع أن المياه العربية تحتوي ثروات ضخمة متعددة أمكن للعرب استغلال بعضها في الماضي ، ولا يزال أغلبها ينتظر الاستغلال اللائق حتى وقتنا الحاضر . فمن العناصر المستغلة ، ولكن بصورة بدائية ، الأسماك و الإسفنج والملح من الملاحات ، والقشريات ( الجمبري والكابوريا ) والأصداف واللؤلؤ ، والأملاح المعدنية ، والطيور المائية ، والمزارع السمكية ، والماء العذب من ماء البحر . أما العناصر التي لم تستغل بعد فأهمها الطحالب البحرية ، والزيوت السمكية ، ودقيق السمك ، والنباتات المائية من البحيرات . 
الثروة السمكية 
تشكل الأسماك أهم موارد الثروة المائية في الوطن العربي وأوسعها انتشارا وأكثرها استغلالا ,لأنها تمد سكان هذه الوطن بغذاء بروتيني أساسي يحميهم من أمراض سوء التغذية ، ويعوض النقص الواضح في الثروة الزراعية أو الحيوانية عند بعض الأقطار العربية ، كما أن زياد الإنتاج السمكي يدعو إلى ازدهار مشروعات التصنيع التي من أهما صناعة حفظ وتعليب الأسماك ، وصناعة استخراج الزيوت والشحوم السمكية الذي يستخدم في علف الحيوان والدواجن . 
ورغم طول السواحل العربية ( 21100 كيلومتر ) وتعدد البحار المطلة عليها ، وكثرة البحيرات والمسطحات والمجاري المائية الداخلية المختلفة إلا أن إنتاج الوطن العربي من الأسماك لم يتعد 1,029,264 طن وهو ما يوازي 1,37% من جملة الإنتاج العالمي الذي بلغ 74,7 مليون طن عام 1981 ، وهذا يظهر ضآلة الإنتاج العربي من الأسماك رغم الإمكانيات الكبيرة الكامنة في المسطحات المائية العربية ، ويرجع ذلك للأسباب التالية : 
1- بداية الأساليب المستخدمة في عمليات الصيد البحري وخاصة أن السفن المستخدمة معظمها شراعية أو تسير بالمجاديف مما أدى إلى قصر معظم عمليات الصيد على المسطحات المائية المجاورة ليابس، ومع ذلك فخلال السنوات الأخيرة بدئ باستخدام السفن الآلية المجهزة بوسائل التبريد على نطاق واسع وخاصة في المغرب ومصر ومنطقة الخليج العربي، حتى أن أسطول الصيد ا أعربي الحديث يجوب حاليا أعالي البحار والمسطحات المائية الممتدة غربي القارة الأفريقية لغناها بالأسماك 
2- صعوبة النقل بين معقم المناطق الساحلية والأجزاء الداخلية المزدحمة بالسكان والتي تشكل الأسواق الرئيسية لتصريف الأسماك، مما يزيد من تكاليف نقل الإنتاج السمكي ويطيل الفترة الزمنية وخاصة أنه لا تستخدم وسائل التبريد على نطاق واسع حتى الآن. 
3- الافتقار إلى رؤوس الأموال التي تمكن من استغلال مسطحات مائية واسعة تزخر بثروتها السمكية في الوطن العربي، فبحيرة ناصر الواقعة جنوبي مصر مثلا ثبت غناها الكبير بالعديد من أنواع الأسماك كبيرة الحجم التي يمكن استغلالها على نطاق اقتصادي، إلا أنه يقابل ذلك عدة صعوبات لعل أهمها عدم توفر رؤوس الأموال! التي تمكن من تحقيق ذلك. 
4/ عزوف السكان في جهات متعددة من الوطن العربي عن احتراف الصيد وعدم إقبال قطاعات عريضة منهم على تناول الأسماك رغم غناها بالبر وتينات وانخفاض أسعارها بالقياس إلى أسعار اللحوم الحمراء والدواجن. 
وتستخرج الثروة السمكية العربية اليوم من مصادر رئيسية ثلاثة هي: 
ا- البحار والمحيطات. 
2- البحيرات الساحلية والداخلية. 
3- المجاري المائية العذبة والمستنقعات. 
لثروات المائية الأخرى
يمتلك الوطن العربي ثروات بحرية أخرى غير السمك أهمها الإسفنج الذي يستخرج من مياه البحر المتوسط ، واللؤلؤ الذي يصاد من مياه الخليج العربي ، والأملاح التي تستغل من شواطئ معظم الأقطار العربية وبخاصة من سواحل مصر والسودان واليمن الجنوبية ، كما يستخرج من البحار و المنخفضات الداخلية ، كالبحر الميت في فلسطين والأردن ، ومنخفض النطرون في مصر والرمال السوداء التي بدئ في استغلالها من مصر الشمالية . 
لأسفنج: 
كائن بحري ينمو في القاع في كثير من البحار الدافئة، ويعد البحر المتوسط من أهم مواطنه في العالم. ويبلغ عدد فصائله نحو عشرة آلاف نوع نتباين من حيث الشكل والحجم ونعومة الملمس، ينمو فوق القاع في عدد كبير من الحقول (المنابت) تمتد من خليج قابس في تونس غربا إلى سواحل الشام شرقا. ويرجع ذلك إلى ملاءمة هذه النطاقات البحرية لنمو الإسفنج لتوافر عدة خصائص منها طبيعة القاع الصخرية مما يساعد على نمو الإسفنج وتثبيته على سطح القاع دون صعوبة تذكر، صفاء المياه، ملاءمة درجات الحرارة لنموه. ومعنى ذلك أن الإنتاج العربي من الإسفنج يستخرج من مصايد تونس وليبيا ومصر وفلسطين المحتلة ولبنان وسوريا. 
وتعتبر مصايد تونس أهم مصايد الإسفنج من حيث الإنتاج وتأتي بعدها مصر ويقدر إنتاجها بنمو 40 ألف طن تقريبا. وهي أقدم المصايد عهدا إذ بدئ في استغلالها منذ أوائل القرن التاسع عشر وهي تمتد من مرسي مطروح في الغرب إلى ضاحية العجمي- غربي الإسكندرية- في الشرق، ويتم صيده في مواسم خاصة تمتد من شهر أيار ( مايو ( إلى شهر تشرين الأول ( أكتوبر ) من كل عام. وكان اليونانيون والإيطاليون أول من قاموا بصيد الإسفنج في السواحل المصرية إلا أن المصريين أصبحوا يزاولون هذه الحرفة بنجاح مع بداية الستينات في القرن العشرين. 
وتقوم حرفة صيد الإسفنج من المياه التونسية وبخاصة بالقرب من قابس، أما في سورية فيصاد الإسفنج غربي طرطوس وجزيرة أرواد. كذلك تقوم الحرفة على طول سواحل ليبيا وبخاصة داخل المنطقة التي تمتد من المهدية في برقة إلى حدود طرابلس. كذلك يصاد الإسفنج من مياه لبنان وفلسطين الإقليمية إلا أن استغلال هذه الثروة لا يزال في بداية الطريق وفي أيدي أجنبية. 
 للؤلؤ: 
ويعد من الثروات المائية التي اشتهر بها الوطن العربي منذ العصور القديمة وأحسن أنواعه في الخليج العربي والبحر الأحمر، وأهم مناطق جمعه على الشاطئ العربي في الخليج وبخاصة سواحل عمان والبحرين، بينما تدهورت الحرفة في الكويت بسبب اكتشاف البترول داخل أراضيها وبالقرب من سواحلها وانصراف الغواصين عن هذه الحرفة بعد منافسة اللؤلؤ الياباني الصناعي للؤلؤ العربي. 
وتعد البحرين اليوم أكبر سوق لتجارة اللؤلؤ حيث يتجمع فيها ما يصيده سكانها وسكان ساحل عمان. ولعل الدافع الرئيسي لاستمرار استغلال اللؤلؤ في كل من عمان والبحرين هو قلة ما تنتجه هذه الجهات من البترول. 
مرجان: 
وهو من الثروات المائية التي أشتهر بها البحر الأحمر منذ القدم، ويستخرج اليوم من بعض الصخور المرجانية وخاصة بالقرب من سواحل شبه الجزيرة العربية المطلة على البحر الأحمر. ويستخدم المرجان الأحمر في صناعة الحلى، أما المرجان الأسود المعروف تجاريا اسم " أليسر" فيستخدم في صناعة المسابح، والنوع الأخير يوجد في المنطقة الواقعة بين أملج وينبع في السعودية. 
لأملاح المعدنية: 
تعد اليوم من أهم الثروات المائية نظرا لقيمتها العظيمة في عالم الصناعة والطب. وتتوافر هذه الأملاح بكميات كبيرة في مياه البحار والبحيرات العربية، وتستغل في الوقت الحاضر في مواضع كثيرة على طول الساحل وفي الداخل، إلا أن استغلالها لم يصل بعد إلى الحد اللائق فمجال التطور واسع والمستقبل الاقتصادي عظيم القيمة. 
ويعد ملح الطعام (كلوريد الصوديوم) أهم الأملاح المعدنية المستغلة في الوطن العربي، ويتم الحصول عليه عن طريق تبخير كميات من مياه البحيرات أو الشطوط أو الملاحات أو البحار عن طريق حجز كميات كبيرة من المياه في أحواض صغيرة أو برك مغلقة تمتد على جوانب المسطحات المائية السابق الإشارة إليها، وبعد فترة تتبخر المياه بفعل أشعة الشمس ويتبقى الملح على السطح كراسب غير نقي يمر بعد ذلك بعمليات التكرير. 
ويستخدم الملح في العديد من الأغراض، فبالإضافة إلى. دوره الغذائي يستخدم في صناعات دبغ الجلود والأصباغ والورق والحرير الصناعي والمخصبات، إلى جانب استخدامه الواسع في عمليات التبريد وإنتاج المنظفات، وقد اكتسب الملح أهمية كبيرة في مجال الصناعات الكيميائية لتعدد العناصر التي تعتمد عليه في إنتاجها وهي: 
- الصودا الكاوية التي يتم الحصول عليها عن طريق التحليل الكهربائي لمحلول الملح، وتتميز الصودا الكاوية باستخدامها الواسع في صناعات متعددة. 
- كربونات الصوديوم الشائع استخدامها في صناعات الورق والمنظفات و الزجاج …
- كلورات الصوديوم المستخدمة في إنتاج المبيدات. 
- الكلورين المستخدم في إنتاج الأصباغ وعمليات التعقيم. 
وينتج الوطن العربي 2.9 مليون طن عام 1980 وهي كمية لا تشكل أكثر من 2. 1% من جملة الإنتاج العالمي مما يؤكد ضآلة الاهتمام بهذا القطاع الإنتاجي رغم تعدد الملاحات في الوطن العربي وانخفاض تكلفة الإنتاج بصورة عامة. 
وتتصدر مصر الدول العربية في إنتاج ملح الطعام حيث بلغ إنتاجها عام 1985 حوالي 699 ألف طن وهو ما يشكل 4. 36% من جملة الإنتاج العربي، ويستخرج الملح من الملاحات المنتشرة على طول ساحل البحر المتوسط وخاصة في منطقتي المكسر وأدكو، ويفيض الانتاج عن حاجة البلاد، فتصدر سنويا كميات كبيرة إلى الأسواق العالمية . وتأتي تونس في المركز الثاني بين الدول العربية المنتجة لملح الطعم بعد مصر إذ بلغ إنتاجها نحو 316 ألف طن وهو ما يعادل4. 16% من جملة الإنتاج العربي، وش!تخرج الملح هنا من البحيرات الساحلية والداخلية وتعرف الأخيرة باسم الشطوط وأهمها شط الجريد، ويفيض الانتاج عن حاجة الأسواق المحلية لذلك تصدر تونس كميات متباينة كل عام إلى الأسواق الخارجية. 
وتأتي فلسطين المحتلة المركز الثالث من حيث حجم الانتاج إذ بلغ إنتاجها من الملح 218 ألف طن وهو ما يكون 3. 1 ا% من جملة الانتاج العربي. 
ولملاحات عدن شهرة واسعة في مجال إنتاج ملح الطعام منذ زمن بعيد ولا تزال اليمن الجنوبية تحتل مكانا بارزا بين الدول العربية في مجال إنتاج الملح. 
وتنتج باقي الدول العربية كميات متباينة من ملح الطعام، وأهم هذه الدول من حيث حجم الانتاج الجزائر والعراق وسوريا والسودان والمغرب. وتعد الكويت من أحدث الدول العربية المنتجة لملح الطعام فقد بدأت إنتاجه عام 1966 حين بلغت الكمية المنتجة حوالي أربعة آلاف طن ومنذ العالم المذكور والإنتاج في تطور مطرد حتى بلغ 20 ألف طن عام 1980 وبذلك زاد إنتاج الكويت من الملح بنسبة 400% خلال الفترة الممتدة بين عامي 1966- 1980 مما يعكس الاهتمام الكبير بهذه الحرفة في الكويت. ومن الأملاح التي ينتجها الوطن العربي أملاح البوتاسيوم التي تستخدم بصورة أساسية في إنتاج المخصبات، إلى جانب استخدامها في الصناعات الكيمائية وخاصة إنتاج الصودا الكاوية، كما تستخدم في صناعات الزجاج والبورسلين والصابون ورؤوس أعود الثقاب والمفرقعات والصباغة والدباغة. 
وتستخرج أملاح البوتاسيوم بكميات كبيرة من البر الميت الذي يعد أكثر البحار الداخلية ملوحة في العالم (حوالي 315 كلغ من الأملاح المختلفة ني اللتر الواحد من الماء) لذلك تنتج فلسطين المحتلة كميات كبيرة من أملاح البوتاسيوم تبلغ نحو مليون طن سنويا لذا تشكل الأملاح عنصرا رئيسيا في عناصر صادرات فلسطين المحتلة إلى الأسواق الخارجية.. 
خاتمة:هذه هي الثروة المائية في الوطن العربي بشكل مفصل، والتي عرفنا من خلالها على الثروة السمكية وأماكن استخراجها، المرجان، اللؤلؤ و الأملاح المعدنية، على أمل أن تستمر رغم تعرضها لخطر الإنقراض كما يحصل في معظم موارد وثروات الوطن العربي ...

----------


## بيسان

العـنــــب وفوائـــده
يعتبر العنب من الفواكه ذات القيمة الغذائية والعلاجية الجيدة وقد عرف منذ قدم الزمان حيث تناوله الصينيون والهنود رغبة في القيمة الغذائية العالية، كما وقد ورد ذكره في القرآن الكريم حيث قال تعالى: {فأنبتنا فيها حباً وعنباً وقضباً} صدق الله العظيم. ويوجد العنب بالألوان مثل الأبيض الأخضر وكذلك الأسود والأحمر.

القيمة الغذائية للعنب: يتميز العنب بأنواعه باحتوائه على نسبة جيدة من المواد السكرية سريعة الامتصاص وسهلةالهضم حيث يتركز سكر الجلوكوز وسكر الفركتوز G Vit بشكل كبير ويتميز كذلك العنب بغنائه بالفيتامينات مثل فيتامين ج - كما يحتوي على نسبة جيدة من العناصر المعدنية مثل Vit- B وكذلك فيتامين ب البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والصوديوم كما يحتوي العنب على مواد ذات مفعول علاجي حيث يحتوي على مركب يعرف ب وتتميز هذه المادة على تأثيرها الايجابي في الحد ٍResveratol ريزفيراتول
من تصلب الشرايين حيث لها تأثير مباشر وملحوظ في تقليل نسبة الكولسترول مما تقلل الاصابة بامراض القلب كذلك (LDL) الدم وخصوصا الكولسترول السيء يوجد في العنب بعض الأحماض التي لها دور في الوقاية من تراكم الجذور الحرة وبالتالي فيعتبر مضاداً جيداً للسرطان. 

هشاشة العظام والعنب : تشير الأبحاث العلمية ان مرض هشاشة العظام او ما يعرف كذلك بوهن العظام من الأمراض التي تنتشر بشكل كبير في المجتمعات ولا يخلو مجتمعنا منه الا انه ينتشر بشكل كبير في السيدات حيث تفقد العظام قوتها وصلابتها وقوامها عندما تبدأ في فقد الكالسيوم الذي يعتبر الوحدة الأساسية لبناء العظام والمحافظة عليها ويتحكم الهرمونات بشكل مباشر في هذه العملية والتي تبدأ بشكل واضح ومباشر عندما تبلغ السيدات سن اليأس أو انقطاع الدورة الشهرية وعادة تبدأ في بداية
الخمسينات وقد تبدأ قبلها بقليل عند بعض السيدات وقد تتأخر ولكن تشير الملاحظات انها تبدأ في اواخر الاربعينات وبداية الخمسينيات عموما عندما تتوقف الدورة الدموية سن اليأس والتي تنتج من انخفاض هرمون الاستروجين فان العظام تبدأ في فقد الكالسيوم بالتدرج وللحد من ذلك فان زيادة الهرمون الاستروجين واقصد هنا زيادة تركيزه في الدم سوف تحد من عملية فقد العظام للكالسيوم مما يعيق أو يقي من الاصابة بوهن العظام ولحسن الحظ فان العنب يحتوي على معدن البودون الهام والمساهم في عملية زيادة هرمون الاستروجين لدى الاناث السيدات)( عند بلوغهن سن اليأس .. وبذلك يعمل هذا الهرمون على الاقلال من التعرض لهذا المرض الصامت هشاشة العظام في هذه المرحلة السنية حيث كما نعلم ان بداية
هذا المرض تكون غير مصاحبة بأي ألم مما يجعل معرفة انتشاره او حدوثه صعبة .. ويعمل هذا الهرمون الهام للسيدات هرمون الاستروجين على امتصاص الكالسيوم والذي يكون في الغذاء عادة ولكن نسبة امتصاصه تنخفض مع تقدم العمر عند الرجال وعند النساء عموما الا ان تأثيره عند السيدات اكثر والعمل الذي يقوم به هرمون الاستروجين مهم جدا في عملية امتصاص بل زيادة امتصاص الكالسيوم وكذلك زيادة عملية ترسب واضافة الكالسيوم الى العظام او مهم جدا حيث يساهم بشكل قوي ومباشر في تقوم العظام والحد من هشاشتها وضعفها .. لذلك فان هناك علاقة غير مباشرة لاستهلاك العنب وعملية قوة وسلامة العظام والحد من مشاكل هشاشة العظام ..

فوائد أخرى صحية للعنب : لثمار العنب التي تؤكل مباشرة ولعصير العنب العديد من الفوائد الصحية حيث من اهمها :

أ- يساهم العنب في خفض الضغط المرتفع حيث انه يعتبر مدراً للبول لاحتوائه على نسبة عالية من البوتاسيوم. 

ب- يحد استهلاك العنب من الاصابة بالامساك كما انه يسهل البطن ويفضل استخدامه كمسهل للأطفال يتناول عصير العنب للكبار وللصغار وهو ناجح بشكل جيد للأطفال حيث يعتبر عصير العنب علاجا ناجحا في حالات الامساك حيث يقوم العنب بعملية تنظيف البطن وتسهيل حركة الامعاء. 

ج- يخفض الحموضة وخصوصا الحموضة التي تنتج من عملية عدم سهولة الهضم او عسر الهضم حيث يحتوي العنب على العديد من الأحماض الطبيعية ذات التأثير القاعدي حيث تعادل الحموضة حيث يعادل او يشابه الحليب وهو أسهل من الحليب في الهضم. 

د- يساهم العنب باذن الله في الحد من الاصابة بالسرطان حيث تشير الابحاث ان البلاد التي يكثر فيها انتاج العنب تكاد تكون فيها امراض السرطان منخفضة بل معدومة لأن العنب يحتوي على العديد من العناصر الغذائية التي تساهم في اخراج المواد المسرطنة الجذور الحرة وتطرحها خارج الجسم حيث يحتوي العنب على العديد من الفيتامينات والمعادن مضادات للأكسدة مثل فيتامينات (أ،ج) وبعض العناصر المعدنية
كما يحتوي العنب على الألياف ذائبة وغير ذائبة. 

ه- للعنب قيمة علاجية عالية وخصوصاً للأشخاص الذين يعانون من اضطرابات او ضعف في الكلى حيث يحتوي
العنب على نسبة جيدة من الماء والأملاح بكميات مناسبة كما انه يساهم بشكل جيد في عملية تصفيــة الدم وتنقيته من السموم. 

واخيرا وعند النظر الى ما تحتويه هذه الثمرة التي رزقنها الله سبحانه وتعالى وذكرها في كتابه ورغم ما قيل عنها الا ان هناك العديد من الفوائد الصحية والمهم حيث يساعد العنب الرياضيين وغيرهم بنسبة جيدة من الطاقة وخصوصا بعد اداء التمارين كما ان العنب يؤكل ناضجاً او عصيراً او يجفف كما في الزبيب
حيث تعتبر جميع طرق استهلاكه مفيدة وغنية وعالية القيمة الغذائية ..


عصير العنب الاحمر :

أكدت دراسة أجراها فريق من جامعة ويسكنسن ونشرتها مجلة سيركوليشن) ( الصادر عن الجمعية الأمريكية لامراض القلب أن عصير العنب الأحمر يشكل وسيلة ممتازة لمحاربة العصاد أو تضيق الشرايين .. واوضح أصحاب هذه الدراسة أن استهلاك عصير العنب خلال فترة أسبوعين ساعد على زيادة ليونة الأوعية الدموية وخفض نسبة تشكل الكولسترول لدى المرضى المصابين بمرض في الشريان التاجي وبذلك تضاعفت قدرة الأوعية الدموية على التفاعل مع ازدياد تدفق الدم ثلاث مرات تقريباً ..

واكد البروفسور جون فولتس أن هذا (الأمر يكتسي أهمية كبيرة لأنه يعني أن شرب عصير العنب الأحمر يمكن أن يؤثر إيجابا وبطرق مختلفة على عملية العصاد ترسب ( دهني وتكاثر خلايا النسيج الليفي في الجدران الداخلية للشرايين )

أما الأسباب الرئيسية لهذا المرض فتتمثل بتكثف الدم وتشكل سريع للكولسترول السيء وتصلب الشرايين

وحتى الآن فان منافع عصير العنب لوحظت للمرة الاولى مع خفض تشكل الحصى، والآن( فإننا ندرك أن هناك عاملين آخرين نافعين) يؤثران على العناصر الأخرى للمرض ) ..


وكتب البروفسور فولتس أيضاً أن الأشخاص ( الذين يتمتعون بقلب وشرايين سليمة يملكون عموماً نسيجاً من الأوعية الدموية يتفاعل بشكل جيد، أي تشكّل بطئ للكولسترول السيئ ونشاط معتدل لصفائح الدم.)

الساحة العربية : الساحات الساحة الطبية الـعلاج بالعنـــب


النظام الغذائي للعلاج بالعنب تحضير الجسم للعلاج : 

الصيام: حتى تجهزي جسمك للعلاج بالعنب .. يجب ان تصومي اولا لمدة يومين او ثلاثة .. تكتفين خلالها
بشرب كميات كبيرة من الماء البارد .. مع عمل حقنة شرجية يوميا .. بحوالي لتر من الماء الدافىء مضافا اليه عصير ليمونة واحدة .. ذلك باستثناء الحالات التي يحدث فيها اسهال من العنب .. بذلك تتخلص المعدة من فضلات ورواسب الطعام وتستعد لاستقبال غذاء العنب .. وتضمن هذه الطريقة ظهور مفعول العنب بشكل أسرع .. علاوة على استحسان الشخص لمذاقه وزيادة حلاوته.

تناول الماء على الريق : بعد انتهاء فترة الصيام .. يبداء الشخص الاعتياد كاس من الماء البارد على الريق في الصباح يوميا. 1- 2 

تناول أول وجبة طعام: بعد نصف ساعة من تناول الماء يبدأ تناول أول وجبة من العنب ويراعى غسل العنب جيداً حيث ينقع (في خل تفاح مخفف او ملح) .. ويراعى مضغ الثمرة بأكملها بما في ذلك القشر والبذور .. لكن يكتفى ببلع جزء من العنب الممضوغ لملء المعدة ولا يشترط بلعه بأكمله .. اذ يستفيد الجسم بقدر من العصارة الناتجة عن المضغ دون بلع الاجزاء الصلبة.

مواعيد وجبات العنب : يفضل أن تبدأ بتناول أول وجبة في الثامنة صباحا .. ثم تتناول وجبة أخرى كل ساعتين حتى الثامنة مساء .. اي تتناول سبع وجبات يوميا ويستمر هذا النظام الغذائي لحوالي اسبوع او اسبوعين .. ويمكن ان يطول إلى شهر أو شهرين .. لكن يجب الا تزيد المدة عن ذلك باي حال من الاحوال !

----------


## بيسان

أدوار المعلم
مــــــقدمة: 
منذ القدم والنظرة للمعلم نظرة تقدير و تبجيل وعلى أنه صاحب رسالة مقدسة وشريفة على مر العصور، فهو معلم الأجيال ومربيها، وإذا أمعنا النظر في معاني هذه الرسالة المقدسة والمهنة الشريفة خلصنا إلى أن مهنة التعليم الذي اختارها المعلم وانتمى إليها إنما هي مهنة أساسية وركيزة هامة في تقدم الأمم وسيادتها ، وتعزي بعض الأمم فشلها أو نجاحها في الحروب إلى المعلم وسياسة التعليم كما أنها تعزي تقدمها في مجالات الحضارة والرقيّ إلى سياسة التعليم أيضاً. 

النظرة قديماً وحديثاً للمعلم :  
اختلفت النظرة عبر العصور من حيث الأدوار التي يؤديها المعلم ، فقديماً أي ما قبل عصر التربية الحديثة كان ينظر للمعلم على أنه ملّقن وناقل معرفة فقط وما على الطلاب الذين يعلمهم إلا حفظ المعارف والمعلومات التي يوصلها إليهم . كما أن المعلم يعتبر المسؤول الوحيد عن تأديب الأولاد وتربيتهم دونما  أهمية لدور الأسرة والبيت في التنشئة والتربية السليمة .  
تطور هذا المفهوم في عصر التربية الحديث ، وأصبح ينظر إلى المعلم على أنه معلم ومربٍ في آن واحد فعلى عاتقه تقع مسؤولية الطلاب في التعلّم والتعليم والمساهمة الموجهة والفاعلية في تنشئتهم التنشئة السليمة من خلال الرعاية الواعية والشاملة للنمو المتكامل للفرد المتعلم " روحياً وعقلياً وجسمياً ومهارياً ووجدانياً " هذا إضافة إلى دور المعلم في مجال التفاعل مع البيئة وخدمة المجتمع والمساهمة في تقدمه ورقيّه.  
ويطلب من المعلم تجاه هذه الأدوار والمهام التي يؤديها ويمثلها أن يكون بمثابة محور للعمل في المدرسة وعمودها الفقري وترتكز قيمته على وعيه وإلمامه بمسؤولياته الجسام والجديدة والمتطورة والشاملة والمتناسبة مع روح العصر في تحقيق الأهداف التربوية بجوانبها المختلفة ، والمشاركة الفعّالة والإيجابية من خلال عمله كعضو في المؤسسة التعليمية ، في إعداد المواطن الصالح الذي يعرف ما له وما عليه ، ويكون ذلك برعاية النمو الشامل للتلاميذ المتعلمين جسمياً وعقلياً وانفعالياً. 

وبشكل عام فإن النظرة الحديثة للمعلم تتمثل باعتباره  معلم تراث ، معلم قدوة ويمثل دعامة أساسية من دعامات الحضارة فهو صانع أجيال وناشر علم ورائد فكر ومؤسس نهضة وإذا كانت الأمم تقاس برجالها فالمعلم هو باني الرجال وصانع المستقبل ، ولا عجب  إذ ينادي  رفاعة الطهطاوي بأن المعلمين هم خير من يمشي على تراب الأرض .     


الأدوار التي يمثلها المعلم : 

يمثل المعلم في العصر التربوي الحديث عدة أدوار تربوية اجتماعية تساير روح العصر والتطور منها:  

1- دور المعلم كناقل معرفة :  

في هذا الدور لم يعد المعلم موصلاً للمعلومات والمعارف للطلاب ولا ملقناً لهم ، لقد أصبح دور المعلم في هذا المجال مساعداً للطلاب في عملية التعلم والتعليم ، حيث يساهم الطلاب في الاستعداد للدروس والبحث والدراسة مستنيرين بإرشادات وتوجيه معلمهم الكفء الذي يعي الأساليب التقنية وتكنولوجيا التعليم ولديه القدرة والمهارات الهادفة في معاونة الطلاب على توظيف المعرفة في المجالات الحياتية المتنوعة هذا إضافة إلى قدرة المعلم على صياغة الأهداف الدراسية والتربوية والعمل على تحقيقها من خلال الدرس والحصة والنشاطات الصفية واللا صفية ، لذا فإن المعلم في هذا المجال يحتاج إلى التطور والتجدد باستمرار ليحقق الأهداف التعليمية التعلمية.  

2- دور المعلم في رعاية النمو الشامل للطلاب :  

من المعروف في العصر التربوي الحديث أن الطالب محور العملية التربوية بأبعادها المتنوعة وتهدف هذه العملية أولاً وأخيراً النمو الشامل للطالب " روحياً وعقلياً ومعرفياً ووجدانياً " وبما أن المعلم فارس الميدان التربوي والعملية التربوية فهو مسؤول عن تحقيق هذه الأهداف السلوكية من خلال أدائه التربوي الإيجابي سواءً أكان خلال الموقف التعليمي داخل غرفة الصف أو خارجها في المجتمع المدرسي والمحلي كل ذلك يتطلب من المعلم أن يضمن خططه سواءً أكانت يومية أو أسبوعية أو شهرية أو سنوية ، ولتحقيق  الأهداف السلوكية التي تساعد في النمو المتكامل للطالب وتنشئته تنشئة سليمة وفي هذا المجال أيضاً يتطلب من المعلم أن يكون قادراً على تحليل المناهج والمقررات  التي يدرسها عاملاً على إثرائها وتوظيفها لخدمة الطلاب ، كما ويترتب عليه وضع الخطط الهادفة للأنشطة الصفية واللاصفية التي تساعد في توظيف المعرفة وربطها بالواقع الحياتي الذي سيساهم به الطالب عندما يصبح أهلاً لذلك .  
ويطلب من المعلم في هذا الدور أن يكون ذا علاقات إنسانية طيبة مع الطلاب والمجتمع المدرسي بأكمله ليتمكن من تحقيق إيجابيات هذا الدور.  

3- دور المعلم كخبير وماهر في مهنة التدريس والتعليم :  

يجب أن يسعى المعلم دائماً للنمو المهني والتطور والتجديد في مجال الاطلاع على خبرات المهنة الحديثة والمتجددة كما ويجدر به ويتطلب منه أن يعي الأساليب والتقنيات الحديثة ليقوم بنقل الخبرات المتطورة إلى طلابه بشكل فعال وإيجابي ، كما ويطلب منه أن يكون عصرياً في توظيف تكنولوجيا التعلم والتعليم المبرمج والأجهزة الإلكترونية الأخرى، ومتجدداً ومسايراً لروح العصر في أساليبه ومهاراته التعليمية ليستطيع بالتالي من المساهمة الفعالة في تحقيق الأهداف السلوكية التربوية المرجوة .  

4- دور المعلم في مسؤولية الانضباط وحفظ النظام :  

يعتبر المعلم في المجال مساعداً ووسيطاً لتحقيق سلوك اجتماعي إيجابي لدى الطلاب قوامه الانضباط والنظام ، بحيث لا يتأتى ذلك من خلال الأوامر والتسلط بل من خلال إشاعة الجو الديمقراطي الهادف لرعاية الطلاب في هذا المجال بحيث يساهم الطلاب في مشروعات وقرارات حفظ النظام والانضباط في حدود مقدرتهم وإمكانياتهم بشكل عام فالطالب الذي يساهم في صنع القرار يحترمه ويطبقه ، فمثلاً عندما تكون في المدرسة ظواهر شغب ومخالفات للقوانين والتعليمات وخرق لأنظمة الدوام يقع على عاتق المعلم إشراك الطلاب في دراسة الأسباب وعم البحوث بشأنها وبالتالي تتخذ التوصيات والاقتراحات بشأن العلاج وطبعاً لا بد من توجيه وإرشاد المربي في هذه  الفعاليات والإجراءات .  

5- دور المعلم كمسؤول عن مستوى تحصيل الطلاب وتقويمه :  

إن مستوى التحصيل الجيّد في المجالات التربوية المتنوعة معرفية و وجدانية و مهارية يعتبر هدفاً مرموقاً يسعى المعلم الناجح لمتابعته وتحقيقه مستخدماً كل أساليب التقنية وتكنولوجيا التعليم في رعاية مستوى تلاميذه التحصيلي على مدار العام الدراسي بل والأعوام الدراسية وذلك في مجال ما يدرسه من مناهج ومقررات . فالمعلم الناجح هو الذي يوظف اللوائح المتعلقة بتقويم الطلاب في المجالات المعرفية والوجدانية والمهارية بشكل موجه وفعال ويلزمه في هذا المجال  فتح السجلات اللازمة لتوثيق درجات الطلاب حسب التعليمات هذا إضافة إلى فتح السجلات التراكمية لمتابعة سلوك الطلاب وتقويمه كما ويتطلب منه أيضاً وضع الخطط اللازمة لمعالجة حالات الضعف وحفز حالات التفوق.  
كما أن على المعلم في هذا المجال ، القيام بأبحاث ودراسات إجرائية لحالات التأخر في مجالات التحصيل المعرفي أو المجالات ا لسلوكية الأخرى متعاوناً بذلك مع زملائه وإدارة المدرسة ومع الأسرة .  
وتجدر الإشارة في هذا المجال أن يتبع المعلم الأساليب المتطورة والحديثة في مجالات القياس والتقويم ويجب أن يكون المعلم حاكماً نزيهاً وقاضياً عادلاً في تقويمه لطلابه.  

6- دور المعلم كمرشد نفسي :  

على الرغم من صعوبة قيام المعلم بدور إرشادي وتوجيهي للطلبة إلا أنه يجب عليه أن يكون ملاحظاً دقيقاً للسلوك الإنساني ، كما يجب عليه أن يستجيب بشكل إيجابي عندما تعيق انفعالات الطالب تعلمه ويجب عليه أيضاً معرفة الوقت المناسب لتحويل الطالب للأخصائي النفسي طالباً المساعدة .  

7- دور المعلم كنموذج :  

بغض النظر عما يفعله المعلم داخل أو خارج الصف فإنه يعتبر نموذجاً للطلاب . ويستخدم المعلمون النمذجة بشكل مقصود ، فمثلاً العروض التي يقدمها المعلم في مادة التربية البدنية أو الكيمياء أو الفن تعتبر أمثلة مباشرة للنمذجة . وفي مرات عديدة يكون المعلم غير مدرك لدوره كنموذج سلوكي يحتذى به من قبل طلبته ، فعندما يدخن المعلم أمام طلبته أو يستخدم ألفاظاً نابية مع طلبته ، فإنه لا يدرك تأثير ذلك على سلوك طلبته المستقبلي.  

8- دور المعلم كعضو في مهنته :  

لا بد من انتماء المعلم  للمهنة التي يعمل بها فينظم إلى نقابتها ويحافظ على شرفها وسمعتها ، ويسعى على الدوام بأن ينمو ويتطور من خلال جمعيات المعلمين ونقاباتهم لأن هذه المؤسسات تسعى دائماً لتطوير وتجديد منتسبيها من المعلمين من خلال اللقاءات والندوات والنشرات . كما أن المعلم في هذا الدور مطالب بالمساهمة في نشاط هذه المؤسسات والجمعيات لما له من مردودات إيجابية في مجال النمو المهني .  

9- دور المعلم كعضو في المجتمع :  

يطالب المعلم في هذا الدور أن يكون عضواً فعالاً في المجتمع المحلي ، بحيث يتفاعل معه فيأخذ منه ويعطيه ، فالمعلم في المفهوم التربوي الحديث ناقل لثقافة المجتمع ، فكيف يكون ذلك إذا لم يساهم المعلم في خدمة هذا المجتمع في مناسباته الدينية والوطنية والقومية هذا إضافة إلى فعالياته الاجتماعية الأخرى عن طريق مجالس الآباء والمدرسين والانضمام إلى الجمعيات الخيرية الموجهة لخدمة المجتمع والتعاون مع   المؤسسات التربوية والمتخصصين الآخرين في المجتمع .  


الخاتمة :  
إن مهنة المعلم هي مهنة جديرة بالتقدير فكيف لا يكون ذلك وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" إنما بعثت معلماً " فالمعلم مربي أجيال وناقل ثقافة مجتمع من جيل الراشدين إلى جيل الناشئين كما أن وظيفته وظيفة سامية ومقدسة تحدث عنها الرسل والأنبياء والرجال الدين والفلاسفة على مر العصور والأجيال .    

المراجع :  
(1) محمد عبدالله  البيلي: علم النفس التربوي وتطبيقاته. ط1، 1417هـ/ 1997م، مكتبة الفلاح -العين.   
(2) محمود أحمد موسى : " المعلم : أنماطه وأدواره في التراث والتربية الحديثة " . ص51 ، مجلة الدراسات التربوية ، العدد الثاني ، 1986/1987م ، منطقة العين التعليمية .  

(3) محمود عبدالقادر علي قراقزة : مهنتي كمعلم . ط1 ، 1416هـ /1996 م ، الدار العربية للعلوم -لبنان .  

(4) محمود عبدالقادر علي قراقزة : نحو ميادين وفعاليات تربوية معاصرة . ط1، 1408هـ / 1988م ، مكتبة العلا- الشارقة ، دار العودة - دبي ، ص 98.

----------


## بيسان

نظرية القوة عند روبرت دال
كثيرون الذين تحدثوا عن القوة ، إلا أننا سوف نأخذ لنا واحدا هو روبرت دال رائد المدرسة السلوكية في تحليل القوة ، حيث تعتمد نظريته  للقوة على  السلوك الظاهر . ومثاله في ذلك أن ( أ ) يمارس قوة على ( ب ) أي أن تكون هذه القوة ذات سلوك ظاهر يمكن ملاحظته . فدال يفترض وجود طرفين هما ( أ ) و ( ب ) حيث يمارس ( أ ) قوة على ( ب ) ليقوم بعمل سلوك معين يريده ( أ )  ، ذلك السلوك دائما يكون مرئيا أي يرى بالعين المجردة . فعندما يقوم الأب بضرب ابنه لمخالفته أمره فإننا نلمس القوة . وعندما يقوم أستاذ المدرسة بضرب الطالب فإنه يمارس قوة سلوكية عليه . ومن هنا نرى أن دال يركز على السلوك ولا ينظر للمصلحة أو الرغبة . وفي تحليل دال للقوة وضع مجموعة من التعريفات التي تفسر جانبا كبيرا من جوانب القوة وسوف نتطرق لهذه التعريفات : 

أولا / التوزيع : 

إن القوة أو النفوذ تتوزع بين أفراد الجماعة ، فنحن في بعض الجماعات نرى وجود الأسرة و المدرسة والكنيسة والحي والشركة والمدينة والإمارة . فعلى سبيل المثال يتم توزيع الدخل إلى : 30 % دون الفقر ، 60 % متوسط الدخل ، 10 % دخول عالية ، أي أن الدخل لا يوزع بطريقة متساوية بين الأفراد . 

ثانيا / المجموعات : 

توزع القوة بين أفراد وأحيانا بين مجموعات ، فالبنسبة للأفراد فإن امتلاكهم للقوة أمر يمكن التمييز بين من يملك القوة وبين من لا يملك القوة . إلا أن المشكلة الكبرى تقع في المجموعات حيث نقيس تمتع المجموعات بالقوة بناء على الجماعات التي يتكون منها المجتمع ، ففي المجتمعات المتقدمة يتمتع التجار بنفوذ كبير وفي المجتمعات السلطوية تكون القوة للعسكر 

ثالثا / التراتب : 

حيث يمكننا ترتيب الأفراد أو المجموعات بناء على القوة التي يمتلكونها . فعلى سبيل المثال يمكننا ترتيب الشرائح السياسية بناء على الأقوياء والساعون نحو القوة والشريحة السياسية والشريحة غير السياسية . 

رابعا / القوة الكامنة والقوة المتحققة : 

وهنا يفرق دال بين القوة الكامنة والقوة المتحققة فيقول أن الأولى توجد في أعماق الفرد دون أن تتحقق على سطح الواقع ، بخلاف القوة المتحققة التي تظهر على سطح الواقع بعد استثمار الفرد لها . 

ويمكننا طرح مثال البذرة والشجرة . فالبذرة غير المزروعة يوجد في داخلها شجرة مثمرة غير متحققة على أرض الواقع ، والشجرة كانت في السابق بذرة وتم استثمارها فأصبحت شجرة مثمرة . ويمكننا طرح مثال آخر يتمثل في نكسة 1967 حيث كانت الغلبة الكامنة للعرب ، وكانت الغلبة المتحققة لإسرائيل . 

 خامسا / المحيط والمجال : 

لكل قوة محيط ومجال فعندما يقوم ( أ ) بممارسة قوة على ( ب ) فإن ( ب ) هو مجال قوة ( أ ) ، وإن الميدان الذي تمارس فيه القوة سواء كان ماليا أو عضليا أو إقناعيا هو محيط هذه القوة . أي أن مجال قوة ( أ ) هو ( ب ) ومحيطه على سبيل المثال المال الذي يمتلكه ( أ ) . 

سادسا / القوة الفردية والقوة الجماعية : 

إن القوة الجماعية أكثر تأثيرا من القوة الفردية .. وهذا الذي لا يختلف فيه اثنان . فعندما يقوم طالب في الجامعة بالاحتجاج والتظاهر فقد يكون مصيره الفصل من الجامعة ، ولكن عندما يقوم طلاب قسم العلوم السياسية بالتظاهر فإنهم سوف تؤخذ مطالبهم بعين الاعتبار . 

سابعا / دائرة التحكم ( مفهوم جدول الأعمال ) : 

يضع دال مفهوما حول دائرة التحكم يسميه بجدول الأعمال ويقسمه إلى : خيارات من جدول الأعمال وتحديد جدول الأعمال والبنى المحددة لجدول الأعمال . 

في هذه النظرية يضع لنا دال تصورا يدور حول ( أ ) و ( ب ) . ففي النقطة الأولى إذا كان ( ب ) مخيرا بين عدة أشياء من جدول أعماله فإنه يمتلك القوة بعكس الفرد الذي لا يمتلك الخيارات ، وبعد ذلك إذا كان ( ب ) يشارك في وضع الخيارات التي يختار منها فإن قوته تكون أكبر ، وبدون أدنى شك فإن هذه العملية سوف تدار في إحدى المؤسسات التي تبلور جداول الأعمال كالحزب في الدولة أو الجامعة . 

ومثال ذلك الطالب في الجامعة ، إذا كان يتمتع بخيارات عدة من جدول أعماله ، سوف تكون له حرية أكبر من الطالب الذي لا يتمتع بتلك الخيارات . وإذا كان هذا الطالب له الحق في تحديد بعض جدول أعماله كالمشاركة في وضع المساقات التي سوف يختار أحدها ، فإن حريته سوف تكون أكبر بكثير . 

ونضع هنا مثال آخر وهو المرأة التي يتقدم إليها عدد من العرسان ، فإذا كان لها حق اختيار العريس المناسب لها فإنها امتلكت قوة . وإذا كان من حقها أن تضع شخصا وتدمجه في هذه القائمة فإنها سوف تكون أكبر . 

إلا أن دال يوضح لنا أنه على الرغم من امتلاك تلك المرأة لخيارات عدة إلى جانب عدم تدخلها في تحديد هذه الخيارات فإنها في هذه الحالة تكون حريتها مقيدة أي أن هذه المرأة يجب أن تختار بين 1 أو 2 أو 3 ، فأين القوة ؟ 

 كذلك فإن دال ينبهنا لنقطة مهمة ألا وهي أنه على الرغم من وجود فرد يتمتع بخيارات عدة ويتمتع بحق وضع هذه الخيارات داخل إطار مؤسسة ، أي أنه لا تمارس عليه أية قوة ، ومـع كـل ذلك فإن خيـاره قد يكون فاشلا !. وهذا يرده دال إلى الإدراك ( الوعي ) .

فما هو الإدراك ؟؟ يرى دال أن موضوع الإدراك من الموضوعات المهمة لأننا أمام واقع لا نملك سوى 10% من الأمور التي ندركها ونعي بها مقابل 90% من الأمور التي لا ندركها ولا نعي بها . أي أن وسائل وعمليات التنشئة السابقة لعملية اتخاذ القرار تلعب دورا خفيا في اختيار بعض القرارات الخاطئة ، كاللباس والأكل والشراب والعلاقات الاجتماعية . 

من إعداد  :  متعب الشامسي

----------


## بيسان

الفضائيات وأثرها على المجتمع
العجل الفضائي  
إن أمتنا إلا من عصم الله تعيش اليوم مع التلفاز وتوابعه في محنة لم تكره عليها بل رغبت فيها واستشرفت لها، وفتحت ذراعيها وتشبثت بأذيالها، لأن بعض المسلمين في حالة رغبة فيما يفسد دينهم ويخرب دنياهم وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعاً. 
فما أشبه حال المنجذبين إلى التلفاز اليوم بحال الفراش الذي يتساقط في النار لجهله واعتقاده النفع في النار المحرقة، ولكن هل الناس في غفلة عما يعرض في التلفاز، كلا إنهم على علم لكنهم مبهورون، أسكرتهم، وأعمتهم الشهوة، فلم يحركوا ساكناً ولسوف نعرض آثار هذا الكابوس من خلال العناوين التالية: 
اعرف هذا العدو من نعوته وأسمائه: 
نحن لا نعجب أن فتن بنو اسرائيل بالعجل الفضي وأشربوا في قلوبهم حبه كما قال تعالى: (( وأشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم )) لكن نعجب من مسلمين موحدين حنفاء أشربت قلوبهم حب العجل الفضي فقطعوا الساعات الطوال أمام الشاشة الفضية عاكفين في محرابه في صمت ومتابعة مستمرة استدبروا قبلة الحنفاء واستقبلوا قبلة العجل الفضي… 
أحسب أنه ما دخل بيتاً إلا أذن بخرابه، وإذا اقتناه متدين بدأ العد التنازلي في التزامه، وإذا اقتناه فاسق مفرط بدأ العد التصاعدي في فسوقه وعصيانه. 
لقد توصلت الدراسات إلى أن التلفاز وما يعرض من أفلام ومناظر إجرامية أو انحلالية قد يؤدي إلى انحراف كثير من النشء. 
ففي ولاية (ميامي) هاجم اثنان من الفتيان الصغار امرأة فضرباها على رأسها بمؤخرة المسدس، وما أن أغمي عليها حتى قاما بركلها بأرجلهما تماماً مثلما شاهدا في الأفلام البوليسية.  
وفي (واشنطن)قام أحد الصغار بسحب وقود السيارة جارهم وصبه عليه وهو نائم ثم أشعل الثقاب ورماه على الجار الذي قام يركض والنار تلتهمه، وكان عمر هذا الصغير ست سنوات. 
 مخرب البيوت: 
إن التلفاز له دور في تحطيم الاستقرار والحياة الأسرية فمن وسائله في ذلك: 
1. يدفع الزوجات إلى المقارنة بين حياتها ومستواها المعيشي وبين ما تراه على الشاشة من الكذب. 
2. التزوير العاطفي من إبراز الزوجة التلفزيونية في غاية الرقة واللطف في معاملة زوجها التلفزيوني. 
3. افتتان المشاهدين والمشاهدات بما يرون من صور. 
4. إشاعة الأفكار الهدامة المعادية للإسلام من خلال التمثيليات والأفلام التي يكتبها من لا خلاق لهم. 
إن من أسوأ آثار التلفاز هو خدش الحياء، وتحطيم القيم وقتل الغيرة على حرمات الله التي هي مادة حياة القلب ...  مثاله: الرجل مع زوجته وأبنائه… 
 محرقة الأحياء: 
قال العلامة عبدالله بن حميد: ((هل ينتظر من النساء قطرة من الحياء وهن كل ليلة ينسللن من كل حدب إلى حيث تمثل روايات الغرام المهيجة على شاشة التلفاز…)) 
وحينما يدخل الأب التلفاز إلى بيته فإنه يكون قد أحضر لأبنائه وبناته مدرساً خصوصياً مقيماً في البيت، وهو بارع في تلقينهم فنون العشق والغرام وأصول الفسق والفجور. 
 آثاره على الصحة:  
للتلفاز آثار ضارة على الصحة الجسمية والنفسية للعاكفين أمامه: 
أما أضراره على الصحة البدنية فمنها: 
1. الأمراض التي تنشأ عن ركود الدورة الدموية بسب تقييد حركة الجسم. 
2. الترهل والسمنة التي هي بحق أم الأمراض والتي تنشأ نتيجة للطعام التلفزيوني. 
3. التعود على السهر أما الشاشة وما يترتب عليه من : 
أ. تضييع صلاة الفجر. 
ب. التقصير في الواجبات الوظيفية .  
ت.  قلب نظام الفطرة.
4. أظهرت الفحوص الطبية للأطفال المتقدمين للمدارس المغرمين بالجلوس الطويل أمام التلفاز بانحناء الظهر وضعف البصر.ط 
5. الأخطار الناجمة عن التعرض للأشعة الصادرة عن الشاشة التلفزيونية، وفي دراسة تشير أصابع الاتهام إلى دور التلفاز الفعال في إحداث السرطان مرض العصر الذي حار فيه الأطباء. 
6.  مشوه الأجنة: وجهت صحيفة الأهرام تحذيراً للأمهات الحوامل من الجلوس أمام التلفاز لوقت طويل كيلا يصاب الجنين بإشعاعاته فقالت: ((أكدت نتائج بحث علمي مصري أن تعرض الأم الحامل إلى مصادر الإشعاع الشديدة الموجودة حولنا في كل مكان ينتج عنه تشوهات في الأجنة قد تتسبب في موت الجنين قبل أو بعد الولادة. 

المخدر الكهربائي: 
ومن عقاقير الهلوسة التي يقدمها هذا المخدر الإلكتروني لمدمنيه عقار المجنونة المستديرة التي في سبيلها تنفق الأموال وتشد الرحال وتهدر الأوقات ويتخاصم الإخوان… 
فمن المسؤول عن هذا الخبل الكروي الذي طغى على عقول أكثر الناس اليوم ؟ 
إنها بلا شك الشاشة المخدرة. 
فيا أحفاد أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وصلاح الدين إن البطل ليس الذي يتقن اللهو الباطل ولكن البطل هو الذي يعمل للإسلام يغيظ أعداء الله لتبقى كلمة الله هي العلياء . 
يا أصحاب بدر  والقادسية، وحطين والقسطنطينية، القدس تستصرخكم والأقصى يناديكم وإخوانكم في العقيدة مشردون في الأرض وحرمات الله تنتهك وأنتم تستغيثون ربكم بلا حياء في ساحات اللهو يا رب يا رب .  
 دوره في التغريب: 
 إن أهداف البث المباشر الذي يجوس خلال الديار نلخصها في النقاط التالية: 
1. تسميم الآبار الفكرية التي يستقي منها الشباب، وإضعاف مناعتهم عن طريق تسويق القيم والسلوكيات الغربية لتذويب انتمائهم الإسلامي. 
2. تجميل الوجه القبيح للحضارة الغربية.يقول حمدي قنديل: (( المعروف أن القردة هي التي تقلد الإنسان، ولكن إنسان العالم الثالث اختار أن يقلد قرة أوربا )). 
3. القضاء على الأخلاق الإسلامية. 

 آثار التلفاز الاجتماعية والنفسية على الأطفال: 
إليك أقدم الآثار المرعبة على أطفالنا من جراء هذه الأجهزة الشيطانية: 
1. يحرم الطفل من التجربة الحياتية الفعلية التي تتطور من خلالها قدراته إذا شغل بمتابعة التلفاز. 
2. يحرم الطفل من ممارسة اللعب الذي يعتبر ضرورياً للنمو الجسمي والنفسي فضلاً عن حرمانه من المطالعة والحوار مع والديه. 
3. التلفاز يعطل خيال الطفل لأنه يستسلم للمناظر والأفكار التي تقدم له دون أن يشارك فيها فيغيب حسه النقدي وقدراته على التفكير. 
4. يستفرغ طاقات الأطفال الهائلة وقدراتهم على الحفظ في حفظ أغاني الإعلانات وترديد شعاراتها. 
5. يشبع التلفاز في النشء حب المغامرة كما ينمي المشاغبة والعدوانية ويزرع في نفوسهم التمرد على الكبار والتحرر من القيود الأخلاقية. 
6. يقم بإثارة الغرائز البهيمية مبكراً عند الأطفال وإيقاد الدوافع الجنسية قبل النضوج الطبيعي مما ينتج أضراراً عقلية ونفسية وجسدية. 
7. يدعو النشء إلى الخمر والتدخين والإدمان ويلقنهم فنون الغزل والعشق. 
8. له دور خطير في إفساد اللغة العربية لغة القرآن وتدعيم العجمة وإشاعة اللحن. 
9. تغيير أنماط الحياة _ الإفراط في السهر، فأفسد الدنيا والدين كما يرسخ في الأذهان أن الراقصات والفنانات ونجوم الكرة أهم من العلماء والشيوخ والدعاة والمبتكرين. 

ماذا يقول العقلاء والمنصفون:  
ذهب الكاتب الأمريكي جيري ماندر في كتبه (أربع مناقشات لإلغاء التلفزيون)) الذي أودعه خلاصة تجربته في حقل الإعلام إلى القول: (( ربما لا نستطيع أن نفعل أي شيء ضد الهندسة الوراثية والقنابل النيترونية، ولكننا نستطيع أن نقول [ لا ] لتلفزيون ونستطيع أن نلقي بأجهزتنا في مقلب الزبالة، حيث يجب أن تكون، ولا يستطيع خبراء التلفزيون تغيير ما يمكن أن يخلفه الجهاز من تأثيرات على مشاهديه، هذه التأثيرات الواقعة على الجسد والعقل لا تنفصل عن تجربة المشاهدة )). 
وأضاف: (( إنني لا أتخيل إلا عالماً مليئاً بالفائدة عندما أتخيل عالماً بدون تلفزيون، إن ما نفقده سيعوض عنه أكثر بواسطة احتكاك بشري أكبر، وبعث جديد للبحث والنشاط الذاتي )). 
وحكى الأستاذ مروان كجك أن صديقاً له زار أستاذه الجامعي في بيته وكان هذا الأستاذ نصرانياً، فلاحظ الأخ أنه ليس لدى أستاذه تلفزيون فسأله عن سبب ذلك فأجاب: (( أأنا مجنون حتى أتي إلى بيتي بمن يشاركني في تربية أبنائي؟ )). 
من إعداد المجهول

----------


## بيسان

ارجو من الاداره التثبيت وراح اكمل الابحااث

----------


## سما الإمارات

ما شالله عليج يا بيسان عيني عليج باردة
كيف تقدرين تكتبين هالمواضيع ودورينها كلها

بصراحة وايد مشكورة 
أنا بصراحة بصدفة كنت أدور على موضوع
وبصدفة طحت على موسوعتج
ولهسبب أنا سجلت في هذي الشبكة
علشان قولج ماشالله عليج
والله يحميج من العين 
وتمي تكتبيلنا وايد من همواضيع
ها كثري من تقارير للثنوية العامة تراهم وهقونا بطلباتهم إلي ماتخلص
ها ها ها أمزج عساج عالقوة
مشكورة
.

----------


## بيسان

:)
هلا وغلا بخيتوو 
سما الامارات 
نوور منتدانا بطلتكِ الحلووه
ولايهمش خيتوو 
هذا واجبنا
واحنا في الخدمه 
وشعاااااارنا 
كلنا يدا بيد نحوو القمة 
:)
تسلمي غاليتي على هذا التواجد
حفظكِ الاله من كل سووء
وبالله التوفيق

----------


## سما الإمارات

:sad2:  مساعدة بسرعة 
الله يخليكم 
بسرعة
بيسان

أبي ثلاث مواضيع أحياء بس صغيرة جدا

1- تقدير جهود العلماء العرب والمسلمين
2- تعرف النباتات الطبية والمحافظة عليها
3- تعرف تركيب كبسولة دوائية

----------


## سما الإمارات

يبا وينكم

ساعدوني
بسرعة

خلاص أنا رسبت
خلاص 
خلص الدمع من عيوني وانسيت أصل الوجع والآه والآه ليش بكيت........
لا 
لا 
هااااااااا
لا لا تتنهد لا لا تتنهد بعد شوية ضحكة تعود ........... وينها 

ههههههههههه
لا تلوموني قمت أرمس عمري

----------

